#ubuntuone 2009-08-31
<paradroid> i copied a 10 MB file to the Ubuntu One directory in Nautilus about two hours ago and it still isn't showing up on the website - any ideas why?
<paradroid> i just tried copying across an empty file called 'test' which i created directly in Ubuntu One via Nautilus and it's there already. still no sign of the 10 MB file (a tar)
 * gnomefreak never did get my .tar.gz to show on the UI. i tried coping it to the ~/ubuntu-one and tried the upload function on the UI 
<paradroid> right, i'll file a bug on launchpad then
<gnomefreak> paradroid: thanks can you drop the link here
<paradroid> will do
<gnomefreak> thanks
<paradroid> gnomefreak: hmm, they're showing up if i upload through the web UI. i'm going to do some more testing
<gnomefreak> paradroid: i will try again but the 2 i tried never showed up
<paradroid> i'm uploading the original 10 MB file i tried, this time through the web UI. will take a few mins on my connection
<gnomefreak> im going to try it in a few
<paradroid> hmmm. it's appeared now. i'll try going through the client again
<paradroid> gnomefreak: it's working now. must have been some kind of server hiccup earlier, i don't know
<gnomefreak> paradroid: thanks im off for a bit for coffee smoke and a few other things
<paradroid> yw
<paradroid> well, i don't know what went wrong earlier but this all seems to be working fine now. looks like i'm done here
<gnomefreak> what is the max space for ubuntuone?
<CardinalFang> gnomefreak, For free, I *think* it's 1GiB.
<gnomefreak> CardinalFang: thanks
<CardinalFang> gnomefreak, I'm wrong.  It's 2GB free, 10GB for theoretically paid users.
<gnomefreak> CardinalFang: cool thanks
<CardinalFang> gnomefreak, this may change.  I'd be surprised if it goes down, though.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, heya.  I was thinking about desktopcouch.records.server.get_records() .  Shouldn't it not emit "deleted" documents?
<gnomefreak> i lost my ubuntu-one dir. how do i get it back
<aquarius> CardinalFang, erm? not sure I understand the question
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We have a utility function that gives a cursor-like object for retreiving rows/documents.
<aquarius> *nod*
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We also have functions to "delete" documents.  This really adds an attribute to a document, not removes it.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Should the getter function pay attention to deletedness, or should we work that out in the app?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yep, which is a bodge to get around not having history yet :(
<aquarius> I think the getter function should not return deleted documents, myself. They've been deleted. (That they haven't *actually* been deleted is an artifact of the implementation.)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, agreed.  Okay, so how should we apply this change?  A new function?  The terrible thing is we store a document that contains javascript.  We don't want to delete and add every time.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I wonder if we can have additional values in the design document.  add  view["version"] = 2
<CardinalFang> Check for that at execute time.
<aquarius> you can add whichever extra values you want to a design doc, afaik
<CardinalFang> aquarius, the python API tries to be too friendly.  :(
<aquarius> can't be *too* friendly. :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Well, it knows what design documents look like.  I'm wrong if I want something different.
<aquarius> oh, I see what you mean
<SteveA> save
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't know if you saw, but ssh is working, but not all the way: push replication yes, pull replication no. The fact that one works, would lead one to believe it can't be that hard to fix the other.
<thisfred> (and I know it's your day off, so will bother you as infrequently as I have to ;)
<aquarius> thisfred, I did not see that...how's it doing it? ssh?
<aquarius> how are we using ssh? confused
<thisfred> aquarius: turns out, if you call https:.../_replicate, it works, iff you add one line to bin/couchdb (they had ssl support, just didn't switch it on)
<thisfred> aquarius: but only when the target is remote, and the source is local. Adam is looking into that
<CardinalFang> That's probably why it's not switched on.
 * CardinalFang goes afk.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: actually, I think I may have been the first person to actually test this. I couldn't find any references in the mailing list archives or on the wiki, surprisingly enough, but you may be right, someone may have added half working support and then given up. I think it just works, because of erlang functional magic, but they broke the magic somewhere.
<thisfred> aquarius: I put something on the wiki, but I'll send you a mail with how to set up a test env, which is quite easy. (once I found out how to configure nginx correctly)
<aquarius> blimey, it *has* ssl? coolio!
<Chipaca> aquarius: who?
<aquarius> Chipaca, couchdb has ssl. This is a bit of luck for us
<Chipaca> ah :)
<aquarius> Chipaca, but less interesting than you might have thought :)
<Chipaca> maybe.
<statik> moin
<aquarius> thisfred, does desktopcouch work on jaunty?
<aquarius> (do we have backports?)
<thisfred> aquarius: nope
<thisfred> aquarius: which is tunring out to be problematic for gwibber
<aquarius> kk. So, if someone wants to try out DC, they have to be running karmic?
<thisfred> aquarius: for now at least
<aquarius> I'm putting together my developer week talk
<thisfred> aquarius: backporting shouldn't be rocket science, I think we don't have karmic only deps
<aquarius> couch
<thisfred> but maybe we do
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> which pulls in some things itself
<aquarius> so..."preparation" for participating in the talk is...run karmic. heh.
<aquarius> or just watchthe talk and then wait for karmic. kk.
<thisfred> k, cool, when/where is your talk?
<thisfred> ubuntu-classrooms?
<aquarius> yep, and on wednesday
<statik> aquarius, pushing developers to run karmic in order to hack on desktopcouch is probably a good thing, we need help testing and finding any integration problems with our packages on karmic
<statik> i should have the new snapshot done in a few minutes
<aquarius> statik, I agree, I just wanted to check that someone wasn't surreptitiously backporting everything :)
<statik> i have no objection to backports but have no intention of doing any atm
<statik> CardinalFang, since i'm preparing a new couchdb upload i'm going to go ahead and fix the 'should not delete couchdb user during package purge' bug
<urbanape_> Morning, all.
<statik> hi urbanape! think we will have bindwood support for oauth today?
<statik> hey rodrigo_, just trying to figure out timing for couchdb oauth - when do you think you will have a package of couchdb-glib that does oauth?
<rodrigo_> statik: I think I just need a couple of days or so
<urbanape> statik, I'll try to get that done
<rodrigo_> statik: so I could submit a package with the polling changes (2 branches submitted already) and the oauth stuff by the end of the week
<rodrigo_> statik: but isn't it going to be disabled by default in dc?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, as part of my desktopcouch talk for developer week I'm going to have a section on how to use couchdb-glib. How would you like to, er, write that section for me? :-)
<statik> rodrigo_, that sounds good, please let me know if it won't be uploaded this week. it won't hurt anything to have couchdb-glib oauth-signing requests and couchdb ignoring them, right? I'm trying to clear the path for enabling mandatory auth in couchdb
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes, I can do it, ping me tomorrow and I'll prepare some quick howto
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, ok
<rodrigo_> aquarius: your talk is on Wed, right?
<statik> urbanape, thanks!
<statik> thisfred, based on my reading of the backlog I think there should be a bug filed against the couchdb package in ubuntu and linked to a couchdb jira bugtracker issue about enabling SSL. does that sound right?
<CardinalFang> statik, Roger.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yep
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> "me" then "DONE / TODO / BLOCKED"
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<teknico> ok
<teknico> DONE: proposed a branch with the skeleton for the contacts CRUD web ui, and a branch to improve the scripts in utilities/, helped jdo with reviews
<teknico> TODO: flesh out the details view for the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: code for 419969; need reviews.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish 419973 and 419975.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount!
<jblount> DONE: Review day, setup new (yes another one) laptop over the weekend.
<jblount> TODO: Figure out why lp:~jblount/ubunet/overlays-skin is failing through PQM, work on human readable names for computer
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: rocknroll
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Reviews, Uploaded poauth trunk
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Release/package poauth, client bug fixes
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a branch establishing a dependency on our modified zipstream python package.
<urbanape> TODO: Bindwood OAuth integration
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> statik: your turn
<statik> DONE: Quick fix to ubuntuone-client to have apport stop attaching syncdaemon log files by default (in response to user complaints about privacy due to filenames).
<statik> TODO: New snapshot package of  couchdb 0.10.x with a handful of bugfixes including cascading auth. Talk with james_w to learn more about bzr-builddeb and unify sourcepackagebranches for bindwood and desktopcouch to match ubuntuone-client.
<statik> BLCK: not-blocked-just-yet but anxiously awaiting versions of desktopcouch, bindwood and couchdb-glib which use oauth by default.
<teknico> rodrigo_, up to you
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More tomboy certs work. Submitted changes polling branches.
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. oAuth authentication and signing of all couchdb-glib requests. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Tomboy syncing fixes
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> and nobody else, right?
<jblount> rodrigo_: right :)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<statik> did everyone see the announcement that macaco contacts is going to align with desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> Rawk!
<jblount> One small step for desktopcouch...
<statik> http://www.themacaque.com/?p=248 was announced yesterday as "being part of a bigger idea"
<statik> aquarius, i know you are on bank holiday today but this is a very cheer-inducing blog post ^
 * aquarius reads
<rodrigo_> statik: cool
<rodrigo_> statik: since you already have an account there, could you add a comment about the 'title', 'comments', 'webs' and 'ims' fields he's storing under app_annotations/macaco_contacts? we have those fields now in the top level, so he doesn't need to store them there.
<rodrigo_> statik: also, instead of preferred_address having all the duplicated data, he should just use the uuid of the address he wants
<statik> rodrigo_, not that i'm lazy, but i think it would be very encouraging to the author if you commented on his blog directly, even though it's a tiny hassle to create an account and wait for your comment to be moderated
<rodrigo_> statik: if he fills all fields in evolution, he should be able to see how we store all of them (except IMs, which is still missing)
<rodrigo_> statik: ok :)
<statik> aquarius, thisfred, CardinalFang: pitti just uploaded the new couchdb snapshot to karmic for us
<statik> it should be on your desk in a couple of hours
<CardinalFang> Sweet.
<thisfred> statik: woohoo!
<jan____> w00t
<kenvandine> statik, does that new couchdb snapshot fix the oauth problem?
<urbanape> dobey, got a sec?
<jan____> kenvandine: which one?
<dobey> urbanape: what's up?
<dobey> brb, gonna reboot
<urbanape> d'oh. I'll wait til you get back
<dobey> back
<dobey> and grrrrrr
<dobey> nautilus moved all my desktop icons *AGAIN*
<urbanape> boo and/or hiss
<urbanape> So, I was wondering if you could briefly walk me through how we conventionally maintain package branches. If I had to guess, I'd say it's a branch kept parallel but in sync with trunk that also has the packaging stuff.
<urbanape> we never merge it to trunk, but we keep it up to date WRT trunk?
<dobey> no
<dobey> source package branch contains the contents of the release tarball that is being packaged, and the debian dir
<urbanape> ah, okay, so, still. All the packaging info belongs there and outside the actual source repo. Does it typically live as its own project, then?
<dobey> no
<dobey> lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-client/karmic is where the current karmic packaging is, for example
<dobey> for ubuntuone-client
<dobey> ubuntuone-storage-protocol is similarly named (but replace the obvious project name)
<urbanape> how is that not a separate project from ubuntuone-client?
<dobey> it's not a project
<dobey> it's a branch of the "ubuntu" distribution, "karmic" series
<dobey> or something
<dobey> but project is the wrong term for it
<urbanape> okay, point taken. But it's not just a branch of the project that it packages.
<dobey> no
<urbanape> so, do I need to join the control tower team to push this package branch?
<urbanape> Presumably, we'd make ~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/bindwood/karmic with the packaging info.
<dobey> urbanape: you can just push it to your own for now
<urbanape> k
<dobey> urbanape: hrmm
<dobey> urbanape: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu
<dobey> urbanape: i guess we should move that to the correct spot, and then people can propose merges into it
<dobey> urbanape: i don't know whwat's up with that specific branch though. i'm guessing statik put it there
<statik> the package branches are confusing right now, i want to organize them this week
<urbanape> k, I'll ditch the packaging stuff from my debugging branch and re-propsoe.
<urbanape> I just want to get that out of the way, as it's hanging out in limbo.
<statik> urbanape, for the bindwood oauth work you can just propose normal branches to bindwood/trunk, and we'll tackle the packaging in a second step
<statik> cool
<urbanape> yeah, that's all I meant. Want to get stuff moving.
 * dobey updates his review
<CardinalFang> review desktopcouch fixes, anyone?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/pairing-fixups/+merge/10926
<dobey> lunch times
<aquarius> CardinalFang, not a proper review, but...what's up with the configparser changes in local_files?
<aquarius> did they change the name of it in 3.0?
<thisfred> aquarius: CardinalFang while I (may) have your ears: do we create databases if they don't exist on replication (hint: I think this would be a good idea, and would solve #399645)
<aquarius> yes
<aquarius> we have to
<aquarius> otherwise the first time you pair it won't work
<urbanape> aquarius, thought you were vacationing today
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes, name changes in py 30.  Yes, databases created at replication time.
<aquarius> urbanape, I am
<aquarius> urbanape, just can't tear myself away :)
<urbanape> sad, sad, sad
<aquarius> well, I'm hacking, and so was on irc anyway
<aquarius> and deliberately *not* coming in here just because it's a bank holiday is ultra-petty :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, as replication daemon is only peer-to-peer so far, Bug#399645 is not fixed.
<urbanape> so, I looked through older emails, but didn't find anything. What's the easiest way to turn on oauth for our desktop couch, so I can make Bindwood fail miserably?
<aquarius> [couch_httpd_auth]
<aquarius> require_valid_user = true
<aquarius> in the ini file
<urbanape> rock
<urbanape> cool, denial, sadness and despair
<urbanape> aquarius, so long as you're just hanging out. got a sec for a quick skype call?
<urbanape> (if not, no worries)
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, why not. I'm just about to bail, but I always have time for you. Heh. :)
<dobey> wink wink, nudge nudge
<aquarius> urbanape, go for it
<CardinalFang> thisfred, what goes into replicating d-c dbs to U1?  Anything I need to know about?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: if all goes well, the process from the client POV should be identical to LAN replication
<thisfred> we need to set up a proxy to unwrap the SSL request, and forward it to (the correct[*]) couchdb
<thisfred> [*] #422083
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the only difference to the client would be that it replicates to or from an https:// url
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay.  I'm coding it up now.
<CardinalFang> Thx.
<thisfred> wowsome!
<dobey> oi
<dobey> oh man
 * CardinalFang calms dobey.
<dobey> CardinalFang: try to create a new ssh key in seahorse...
<CardinalFang> dobey: Ah, broken I guess.  "ssh-keygen" for you.  :(
 * CardinalFang writes his first  trueval if condition else falseval  expression in Python.
<CardinalFang> Er, we assume Python 2.6, right?
<CardinalFang> Oh, or 2.5
 * dobey files an upstream bug for seahorse
<urbanape> man, that still seems so weird.
<urbanape> I really would have preferred the more ubiquitous ternary operator.
<dobey> hrmm, ssh-keygen is confusing
<kenvandine> thisfred, CardinalFang: i found a problem
<thisfred> kenvandine: ah
<kenvandine> getting the port from the log (in dc)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, No!  Go away!
<kenvandine> not working well when couch isn't working
<kenvandine> it gets the old port
<kenvandine> :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: ouch, that is my fault
<kenvandine> so getPort succeeds and returns a port from ages ago
<CardinalFang> :(
<CardinalFang> Probably my fault too.
 * kenvandine files a bug
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, see if there's already a bug.
<thisfred> kenvandine: though I don't really know how to solve this, other than deleting the logfile on shutdown, which seems a hysterically bad idea
<CardinalFang> I thought I saw something like that in email.  I might have dreamed it.
<kenvandine> 420911
<CardinalFang> thisfred, If we have to revert, I think my "netstat" was prettier than "lsof".
<kenvandine> not the same
<kenvandine> all the lsof stuff was removed before 0.1 was relleased :)
<dobey> so
<kenvandine> i think what we had before was decent :)
<kenvandine> bug 422127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422127 in desktopcouch "getPort succeeds when desktopcouch isn't running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422127
<kenvandine> statik, we set 420911 and 422127 to alpha5 blockers
<kenvandine> statik, welcome to being on the install CD :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, for u1--dc replication, I give the username somehow, yes?
<urbanape> thisfred, do you know how I can get aquarius' branch to establish the oauth bits in my keyring?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: no, we use the oauth credentials to get the username from the service jdo built.
<thisfred> urbanape: the oauth bits should be put in the keyring by the filesync, I think
<CardinalFang> thisfred, right, but that username is in the u1-end database name somehow, yes?
<urbanape> and if I just manually start up desktopcouch-service from his branch, do I need to prompt that initial filesync?
<thisfred> urbanape: I am unsure, and may be spouting manure: CardinalFang: you generate oauth tokens for the pairing, or is each machine using the U1 credentials even when talking over the LAN?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it's in a database on the server yes, and the couchdb's url is computed from it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius has it so there's one set of oauth tokens per machine, and we use these to communicate with everything.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: right, and these are generated right? urbanape: sorry I had it all backwards: the credentials for replicating with ubuntuone are the same as for filesync, but each other machine generates its own and pairing shares them with any other machine that wants to replicate with it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Yes, generated locally.
<urbanape> using the same code that dc.records uses, though, I get no matches in my keyring, using his new oauth branch. wonder if I need to prime the pump, so to speak, with a sync.
<thisfred> urbanape: not sure, I think the pairing would do it, not the replication action, but Monseigneur Fang may have more valuable insights there.
<statik> bug 420911
<statik> bug #422127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420911 in desktopcouch "Cannot getPort - desktop-couchdb.log doesn't exist" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422127 in desktopcouch "getPort succeeds when desktopcouch isn't running" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422127
<urbanape> so, what I'm trying to do is integrate Bindwood into the new OAuth way of things. What I need to do is ensure my system is doing all its work with OAuth, and I need to be able to fetch the secret bits from the keyring. I'm tentatively using aquarius' desktopcouch branch as the backend for this.
<thisfred> statik: JIRA issue 491 (ssl support) filed: should I file a corresponding bug in LP, linking to that, and if so, against desktopcouch, or couchdb proper.
<statik> thisfred, thanks! file against either desktopcouch or ubuntu (couchdb sourcepackage), and then you can do 'also affects' the other project so the same bug shows up in both places
<thisfred> statik: perfect, will do
<urbanape> statik, I have the plan of attack, and know pretty much what to do for oauth-integration for bindwood, but I'm not sure it'll get finished today.
<urbanape> likely tomorrow
<statik> urbanape, ok, thanks for working on that and letting me know
<urbanape> it's really straightforward, but involves a black box in the middle I haven't yet cracked.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, do you mind terribly if I revert the get_port change from last week?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: no, I see I did not think it through as much as I thought I had, and no good way to solve it.
<CardinalFang> Me either.  I reviewed it.  :(
<thisfred> I wish it would just give back the port some other way than a log file.
<thisfred> Also: I still don't see why we don't randomly choose a port, and pass it.
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  There's a couchdb flag that shuts down the running daemon, synchronously.  It must communicate.  It should also have a stat-dump option.
<thisfred> (I think aquarius told me, and I just forgot, mind)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, 1) race condition.  2) it's just about as hard to search for an unused port as it is to search for a running program.
<thisfred> true, but does port=0 solve these?
 * CardinalFang contiplates SO_RESUSE and a while loop checking result of popen.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, zero is a magic value that tells the kernel it can choose anything it wants.  It solves 1 perfectly, and it pushes 2 into kernel space where it's cheap to search for ports.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so there can only ever be one couch at a time that is started with 0? I thought the evidence suggested otherwise, and most of our trouble stemmed from preventing multiple couches being started.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, it doesn't stop multiple couchdbs.  It doesn't stop anything, unless all ports are used.  That's the point of "0".  There must be another way to do that.  Atomic operations are usually forced using files and O_EXCL|O_CREAT open() flags.
<CardinalFang> It could be we need a wrapper that does this, if couchdb doesn't do it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah sorry, I'm thick, I get it: the race condition being accidentally starting two on the same port...
<CardinalFang> Or, another program jumps in and steals the port.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Oh, and two different processes can't bind to the same port.  One can bind and and then fork into more than one process, though.
<thisfred> right, I geddit slowly
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thisfred: ping
<CardinalFang> aquarius, j0!
<thisfred> aquapong
<aquarius> just looking at DC
<aquarius> desktopcouch-service calls desktopcouch.get_port()
<aquarius> but get_port() doesn't call get_pid(), it just looks in the log file
<aquarius> so it doesn't bother to check if DC is actually running or now
<aquarius> not
<aquarius> which means that the d-bus api doesn't work.
<aquarius> um.
<aquarius> this is less than ideal :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We're on it.
<thisfred> aquarius: we've discovered at least two problems there, and are reverting the whole get port from logfile thing. Well, CardinalFang is.
<thisfred> aquarius: by trying to make it less crap, I made it more crap. Go figure.
<aquarius> heh
<aquarius> what's wrong with getting the port from the logfile?
<CardinalFang> Ah, but it was very fast crap.
<thisfred> if couch fails to start, it's still found
<thisfred> unless the logfile isn't there, and then it craps out too
<aquarius> yeah, it needs to block until couch starts, and then read the logfile.
<thisfred> aquarius: that's what I *thought* I had done
<aquarius> we needed to do that anyway -- whichever approach we take has to wait until couch starts up and then ask it for a port, whether we read the port from the logfile or from /proc walking or from lsof or whatever
<aquarius> you have not done it ;-)
<aquarius> am reassured to discover that I trip over this problem and you guys are already fixing it, though. I am behind the times :)
<aquarius> the startup procedure isn't writing out the bookmark file either afaict?
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<CardinalFang> Yes, no bookmark file.
<dobey> aquarius: well you do have an Android phone. they are so last year :)
<thisfred> hey!
 * thisfred just bought a G1, about a day before the mytouch came out, and stands by that decision
<dobey> wtf is a mytouch?
<thisfred> it was cheap, and it works, and I hate touch screens
<dobey> uh, the g1 is a touch screen...
<thisfred> dobey: apparently the new T-mobile android without a keyboard, which the g1 has
<thisfred> dobey: I know, but it has a "real" keyboard, which my fat and clumsy fingers prefer
<dobey> so does my Pre :)
<thisfred> I know, but my android was cheap, and the data plan was cheap. I'm Dutch, I care more about price than features ;)
<dobey> what's your total monthly bill then?
<aquarius> dobey, heh :)
<aquarius> dobey, screw Palm anyway. They think it's a good idea to refuse to comment on when their phone will be available. So, they lose a customer for being unfriendly.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> thisfred: or did you get the crappy voice plan?
<statik> re
<dobey> hi statik
<statik> dobey, so for the ubuntuone-client sourcepackagebranches, are you using a patchsystem at all? or do you generate a new .orig.tar.gz for every code-related fix?
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, the cheapest voice plan, no text msges + unlimited data (or I *think* that's what they mean by unlimited web browsing and email. I'm not streaming anything before I see my first bill ;)
<dobey> statik: no, i've only been doing tarball releases
<dobey> statik: maintaining patches to our own code, in packages, is kind of silly
<statik> dobey: yeah, i agree. but for the patch i made on saturday night, i wasn't sure how to accomplish it with a sourcepackagebranch. I guess the sourcepackagebranch way would be to get my branch landed on trunk of ubuntuone-client, merge it to a branch of the sourcepackagebranch for ubuntuone-client, generate a new upstream release tarball, and request a sponsor for the updated pacakge with the new orig.tar.gz that had the 2-line patch?
<statik> sourcepackagebranches were supposed to make life easier than doing it the bad old way with patchsystems and debdiff, i wonder if i'm missing something
<dobey> well there are more changes than yours in trunk
<statik> sure
<statik> but if i want to get a focused change uploaded to ubuntu to fix a security or privacy issue quickly
<dobey> i don't think source package branches make it easier than using patch systems
<dobey> statik: the quick way is to do the patch in the source package branch as if somoene else is upstream, and we don't control the code
<dobey> statik: of course, this will break building trunk packages in the PPA, since the code is already fixed in trunk (and the patch will then fail to apply)
<aquarius> erm, where's the couchgrid stuff? I thought it was in quickly?
<statik> aquarius, it's in desktopcouch
<aquarius> oh.
<aquarius> heh.
<aquarius> :-)
<dobey> statik: but generally the packages should be fixed first in that case, then we land the fix and do a new tarball release, and update the packaging for the new tarball (removing the patch stuff from it)
<statik> dobey: this is all making sense now
<dobey> thisfred: so you're paying like $70/mo just to get unlimited data? doesn't seem so cheap to me :)
<dobey> but GSM in the US isn't exactly cheap
<dobey> CDMA is definitely cheaper
<thisfred> dobey: something like that but for 2 people
<thisfred> (but only one dataplan)
<thisfred> I think, may be less even
<dobey> well the cheapest voice plan i see is 29.99, and data is 39.99
<dobey> so that's ~70, plus taxes
<dobey> so around $80 total i guess, plus the second voice plan
<dobey> and it sucks that i can't push source package branches for projects not already in ubuntu :-/
<aquarius> dobey, how much is yours per month then?
<CardinalFang> Wait, wtf.  localhost:67855/_utils  -- that's not even legal.
<dobey> aquarius: $100/mo (+ taxes), and that's unlimited everything (data, voice, text)
<aquarius> a hundred bucks a month/
<aquarius> ?
<dobey> yes
<aquarius> stone me.
<dobey> that's like 5 GBP or something
<aquarius> I pay £20/month. I don't get unlimited voice for that, mind. I do get unlimited data and text.
<aquarius> $100 == £61
<dobey> aquarius: t-mobile is $100/mo just for unlimited voice (no text or data)
<aquarius> I don't make anything within *range* of £40 of calls every month, let alone £40 over the 100 free minutes I get.
<dobey> which is why most people don't have unlimited voice on t-mo
<aquarius> Man, you're being ripped off somethnig vicious. Move to England. :)
<dobey> not really
<dobey> though i don't have GSM
<dobey> i could get a cheaper plan that doesn't have unlimited voice, but sometimes i do go over the minutes limit for that plan
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> man, the syncdaemon state machine is way too complex :(
<rmcbride> FWIW, statik is upgrading his IRC Proxy server. THose that connect through it are temporarilly offline
<dobey> aquarius: how much is unlimited voice on o2?
<aquarius> dobey, don't know
<rmcbride> of course now that I have an irrigation system for the containers, the daily rains start up again and I won't need it for months
<dobey> aquarius: you are on o2 right?
<aquarius> dobey, t-mobile
<dobey> ah
<dobey> o2 looks expensive :)
<aquarius> iirc, unlimited voice/data/text was about £35, so a bit over $50/month
<dobey> hrmm, not actually unlimited it seems, but probably sufficient enough that most people won't hit the limits
<dobey> gah, mocker. :(
<dobey> later all!
<statik> see ya
<aquarius> I should probably go to bed too :)
<aquarius> ah, days off spent in front of the computer anyway. :)
<thisfred> aquarius: ah you are there. I sent comments in mail
<thisfred> and now I will have to unstarve myself
<thisfred> overall it looks good, I may have forgotten to say, but meant to imply by lack of scathing remarks ;)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I shall read the email
<aquarius> ah, all good suggestions. thanks!
<thisfred> yw
<aquarius> I'll do them tomorrow, though, since I turn into a pumpkin in seven minutes :P
<thisfred> now dinner, and then Retired Racing Greyhounds for Dummies, chapter 3. I shit you not!
<thisfred> ttyl
<CardinalFang> Good night all.
#ubuntuone 2009-09-01
<urbanape> heya, statik
<statik> hey
<urbanape> so, what's the word in the new world order about merging bindwood branches to trunk?
<urbanape> now that it's under the auspices of ubuntuone-control-tower
<statik> you just propose for merge to trunk and set the commit message, and then it gets marked approved after reviews
<urbanape> k, did that
<statik> we don't have tarmac in cron yet, so i have to kick it off manually
<statik> i can do that now
<urbanape> not sure about the commit message, though.
<urbanape> does it need to be formatted specially?
<statik> nope, nothing special
<statik> just hopefully somewhat descriptive
<statik> so if you set the commit message here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/thorough-debugging/+merge/10928 i can run tarmac on it
<statik> huh, the ancestry on that branch is odd
<statik> it looks like it was branched from the packagebranch rather than from trunk
<urbanape> hrm.
<urbanape> also, should I be able to edit the commit message? I see no edit icon or link
<statik> yeah, there should be a pencil icon next to the commit message, at least if you are logged in
<statik> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/thorough-debugging/+merge/10928/+edit-commit-message
<urbanape> ah, weird. yeah, somehow I got logged out.
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> I recall branching after we had done some changes, but I thought it was still cut from trunk.
<statik> i don't think it will hurt anything
<statik> packaging branches are basically a long-lived branch from trunk
<statik> that never gets merged to trunk
<statik> but trunk is merged to it for every release
<statik> in this branch, we're merging the packaging branch to trunk but you've deleted the packaging stuff from it
<statik> i think bzr will be smart enough to handle it
<statik> urbanape, alright, tarmac has merged it. thanks for the great branch!
<urbanape> so, for my local copy of trunk, its source is...
<urbanape> ~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu/
<urbanape> is that correct?
<statik> yep, that should be right
<statik> the shortcut for that is lp:bindwood
<statik> it's entirely possible that i had already made the branch history funky, i'll run bzr qviz on it tomorrow
<statik> urbanape, do you know if it's possible to put 8gb of ram in the older macbook pros, or only the new ones?
<urbanape> how much older?
<CardinalFang> statik, I'm pushing desktopcouch my changes to lp now.
<urbanape> the first unibody MBP could take 8, I believe.
<statik> ah, mine won't work then
<statik> CardinalFang, awesome!
<urbanape> the previous MBP I think maxed out at 6GB
<CardinalFang> urbanape, statik,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_not_stale
<CardinalFang> I think it's close to right.  My brain is mush now.
<CardinalFang> Please eyeball it if you have any cycles left.
 * CardinalFang sends message to aquarius to see it.
<statik> CardinalFang, sure. want to propose it for review? or you just want a pre-review review?
<CardinalFang> statik, proposed for merge, so reviews are online.
<CardinalFang> Thx!
<CardinalFang> Good night, all.
<statik> gnight
<CardinalFang> Oh, and beware that teh test suite screws around with couchdb and leaves one running that isn't what you expect.  the port-finding code freaks out at it half the time.  :(  Much time wasted there. :(
 * CardinalFang collapses.
<urbanape> What's the best way to run the desktopcouch tests?
<Chipaca> urbanape: first, you take a young rooster
<Chipaca> urbanape: I'm not too sure how it goes from there, but you should probably not wear a suit
<deserted> Chipaca: I think it involves vaseline and a pair of electric shears
<Chipaca> and... that's probably why I blanked it out
<urbanape> Hmm, all my Tyvek suits are at the cleaners. From the last time I ran hairy tests.
<dobey> "trial desktopcouch"
<urbanape> lots of waiting for couch to start...
<urbanape> will noodle on it in the morning.
<urbanape> night, folks.
<thisfred> goedemorgen
<jblount> Yo, yo, yo, yo
<aquarius> yoyo.
<jblount> aquarius: yo yo, yo?
<aquarius> jblount, Yo. Yo-yo, ya?
<jblount> aquarius: yo. :)
<CardinalFangZzzz> aquarius, has thisfred convinced you that d-c log reading isn't as good?
<aquarius> CardinalFangZzzz, not quite. I'd like to hear your reasoning too :)
<CardinalFangZzzz> aquarius, the absolute best approach is to make couchdb emit its info on request.  -b starts,  -k kills,  -I (!) prints JSON information about the running process, including ports and addresses used.  TODO: implement -I
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yes. The couch people have talked about that, too, but it hasn't happened yet, and it won't for karmic :(
<thisfred> brb, have to reboot
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We never know if the port is correct.  The log file can be stale; it always exists, regardless of process' existence.  We can add the additional check of trying to connect to a port, but we don't even know if we really connect to someone else's couchdb (unless we check auth too).
<aquarius> but you have to wait to see if couch started up properly *anyway*, before doing anything to establish the port.
<aquarius> since we need to do that regardless, if you've done that check, then you know the logfile won't be stale
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't know if I need to start couchdb at all.  Log file is there.  Is it from last month?
<aquarius> that's what find_pid is for.
<aquarius> you need to check the pidfile, and see if it's stale, and if it is, then start couch.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that's where I messed up: I thought I kept the calling structure intact, and that I checked that everywhere find_port was called, find_pid was called first, but apparently I messed up
<thisfred> Perhaps I should have let find_port continue to require a pid argument, even though it's not used
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I added that.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aquarius and I discussed earlier that we (I) need to fix the tests, so that they use the find_port and find_pid again, while not starting up the real couchdb, by hacking into local_files in a different way. Have you tested your branch manually, because the current tests don't actually exercise the find_port and find_pid code at all...
<thisfred> which is how I managed to slip up and create logfilegate
<aquarius> CardinalFang, my suggested approach is to lie to xdg about where your base directory is. That's what the start_local_couchdb test does. and then everything shoudl work :)
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, that part I'm starting a branch for now. My concern is that we should get CardinalFang's branch landed ASAP if we know for sure it works, since the current code doesn't
<aquarius> agreed
<aquarius> but...having the code landed doesn't actually help, since what we need to do is get that code into a package and then into a PPA so people can start testing it
<thisfred> But I do want to know it works. I'm not having much luck with importing find_port
<aquarius> and I don't want to hassle kenvandine into building a package more than he has to, since he's busy :)
<thisfred> true
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, then I'm starting the branch to fix the tests first, since we need to get that landed at the same time, and then package
<thisfred> aquarius: CardinalFang  and we can use it to verify the correctness of any solution to the find_port issue you guys come up with
<kenvandine> aquarius, thisfred, CardinalFang: if you have some proposed branches... i can merge them together into a ppa build for testing
<thisfred> aquarius: open question: starting couch before, and stopping it after each test will be too slow, I think. Any good suggestions on a testcase wide 'teardown'?
<CardinalFang> You didn't like my stochastic method.
 * CardinalFang hugs the word 'stochastic'.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: no, randomness in tests, I dislike :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I prefer having a single test that tests the stopping and restarting
<thisfred> CardinalFang: then run all the other tests against a running couch
<thisfred> CardinalFang: also, the stochastic method leaves the couch running at the end of the tests, so it doesn't solve this problem
<aquarius> thisfred, teardown is just stopping couch. call desktopcouch-stop, that's what it's for
<thisfred> is it madness to stop couch from the testcase class' __del__ ?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yes it is.
<thisfred> aquarius: teardown is run after each test
<CardinalFang> thisfred, There's a container for test cases.  Can 'trail
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> 'trial' use test suite code?
<jblount> ZOMG! If you are a desktop+ person, this is your time. "me" get's your voice heard, hopefully your voice sounds like "DONE / TODO / BLOCKED"
<CardinalFang> dagn.
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> thisfred, what? no it isn't, is it? setup runs at the start, teardown runs at the end
<thisfred> aquarius: of each test
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<thisfred> (continue after)
<statik> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> CardinalFang: It's go time
<CardinalFang> DONE: desktopcouch replicate to u1.  desktopcouch getPort() fixups.  desktopcouch pairing fixups.  reviewed aquarius' talk notes.
<CardinalFang> TODO: get reviews.  package d-c?
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nein.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if you please....
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: bank holiday, reviewed chad's port branch; work with jan to fix oauth problem
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue piston oauth in snowy; finish DC talk for Ubuntu Developer Week; look at doing username URL at U1; discussions with thisfred/cardinalfang about DC port stuff
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: nothing (woo!)
<aquarius> doo-do-do-do, doo-doo, doo-doo, you can't touch jblount
<jblount> DONE: Tiny branch to fix tiny bugs, resolved (and landed) weird issue with pqm not liking my overlays-skin branch, slapping my VMs into shape.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope (although need statik to tell me if I should submit a RT about hooking up blog.ubuntuone.com or some other address setup DNS style)
<jblount> TODO: Add tabs to website (again) with some re-thinking about nav, get wordpress.com blog into shape
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll
<teknico> DONE: worked on a Funambol deployment problem with pfibiger and mattgriffin, implemented the list_all template tag for the contacts CRUD web ui, improved the options handling of the create_couch_contacts.py script
<teknico> TODO: implement the details view for the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> DONE: More tomboy syncing fixes. oAuth request signing in couchdb-glib. Attended some ubuntu developer week talks. Prepared couchdb-glib basic info for Wednesday's aquarius talk
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers).
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> next aquarius
<rodrigo_> ugh next statik
<rodrigo_> or thisfred, sorry :D
<aquarius> rodrigo_, fail :)
<statik> DONE: New snapshot package of  couchdb 0.10.x with a handful of bugfixes including cascading auth.
<statik> TODO: desktopcouch bugfix release and packaging branches reorg
<statik> BLCK: not-blocked-just-yet but anxiously awaiting versions of desktopcouch, bindwood and couchdb-glib which use oauth by default. And a version of couhcdb with SSL!
<dobey> me
<jblount> dobey: Your turn
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Released poauth 0.1, Packaged poauth 0.1, Pushed poauth to REVU, Fixed some small issues in poauth, Fixed ubuntuone-client to use poauth, Fixed ubuntuone-storage-protocol to use poauth
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Backport poauth to jaunty/hardy, Fix ubuntuone-storage-server to use poauth, Fix #409281
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<urbanape> erm, okay
<dobey> you lied
<urbanape> DONE: Most of the way through the design for Bindwood to talk to Couch via OAuth.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish that up and push and propose. Also, I'm Face and On-Call Reviewer today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Getting my desktopcouch branch to actually expect OAuth. Need a little help.
<urbanape> standup.next() -> StopIterationError
<aquarius> urbanape, I can help with that
<thisfred> aquarius: Zope TestCases have a way of doing testcase wide initialization and cleanup, but I don't think basic python unit tests do. (which is more in keeping with unit testing as it's meant to be, but a pain in cases like this)
<urbanape> aquarius, I'd like that.
<jblount> urbanape: hugs, sorry I get confused keeping things in order.
<urbanape> *sniff* it's okay.
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (somewhat tentatively)
<aquarius> oh, I missed: talk to someone who's interested in DC but uses fedora, so there might be some work to make that happen going on over the next week or so. :-)
* urbanape changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: urbanape | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 191, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93
<rodrigo_> aquarius: the opensuse build service builds stuff for fedora also, so we could try finishing my work there and provide packages for all those RPM distros
<aquarius> rodrigo_, rawk! really? I didn't know t hat.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes, and for debian and ubuntu also
<rodrigo_> although for .deb it needs more work, and it doesn't make sense for us
<aquarius> rodrigo_, certainly DC doesn't do anything Ubuntu-specific, so it shold work elsewhere, assuming you have a hysterically up-to-date couchdb ;-)
<rodrigo_> but for RPMs, we should be able to do one .spec with very few changes for both
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yeah, I was a bit blocked on my opensuse packaging work because of erlang and couchdb
<aquarius> I'm looking forward to the results of someone running DC on fedora to confirm that it works, work out which dependencies are required, etc
<rodrigo_> but once that is done, it should be easy to package the client stuff
<rodrigo_> aquarius: so when you're going to work on it, let me know and we'll see how to do it there if you want
<aquarius> rodrigo_, someone else is working on it, I hope, rather than me, but yeah :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, cool, we can just then publish the .spec in OS build service, and have the packages for both distros built there
<aquarius> nice :)
<thisfred> aquarius: so, if I poke the right XDG values into env, and force reload xdg.BaseDirectory (siC(amelCase)) it just works? And *that* doesn't mess with the rest of my system? Really?
<aquarius> it doesn't mess with the rest of your system because the environment you've set goes away once the process ends. (doesn't it? it does, right?)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Rgr.
<thisfred> I hope so, because they're not explicitly unset :) SO, probably we would have found out
<aquarius> yep. So we're golden. :)
<thisfred> aquarius: coolness
<thisfred> that's simple enough, wish I'd seen that
<CardinalFang> aquarius, this process and all its children, (unless exec* is packed with a explicit environment).
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that's what I thought. (Sudden clenching fear that I might have been wrong ;))
<thisfred> only open problem: how/when to stop the test couchdb
<aquarius> in shutdown.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, How evil do you want to be?  "import atexit"
<aquarius> although I admit for that we need test-suite-wide setUp and tearDown. Someone must surely have solved this problem though!
<thisfred> aquarius: indeed, zope testcase has, perhaps twisted as well
<thisfred> CardinalFang: evil in tests I can live with
<aquarius> if it doesn't, then have each setUp call test_suite_wide.setUp, which starts couch and then sets an envar. If the envar is set, don't start couch again
<CardinalFang> i was just checking for suite setUp and tearDown, and didn't find it.  :(
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, the starting is easy
<aquarius> we need to be a little cleverer because you might want to run a subset of the test suite
<thisfred> aquarius: the *stopping* however
<CardinalFang> thisfred, "atexit" will let you stop at exit.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm fine with that
<aquarius> ah, yeah, stopping is harder because an individual tearDown can't look into the future to know whether there are other tests coming. atexit is probably the way, although it's horrid :)
<thisfred> I'll leave refining it to people with more developed sensibilities ;)
<thisfred> being Dutch means never saying sorry, even if you have to :)
 * aquarius applies for a dutch passport.
<aquarius> so...thisfred, you're redoing the tests?
<thisfred> aquarius: yes, should not be much work, mostly throwing code away
<thisfred> aquarius: you can never go on holiday again
<aquarius> thisfred, cool
<aquarius> thisfred, I am beginning to get that impression. I suck at organising things :(
<thisfred> aquarius: nah, I should have dug 1 mm farther
<CardinalFang> (hrmpf!  does "couchdb -s" do nothing?)
<aquarius> dpends on your definition of nothing
<urbanape> aquarius, so, I'm modifying the script that we had been using that generates the CouchDB port (dbus.sh) to get our overall environment necessary. So that script will spit out the port and the OAuth bits we need to communicate with Couch.
<aquarius> urbanape, cool. Can you talk to the keyring from the shell?
<urbanape> I've got your dc-records-oauth branch checked out, but there's nothing that's seeding my keyring.
<urbanape> yes, I can, but there's no match (obviously)
<aquarius> ah, you want DC trunk, I think :)
<urbanape> k, I can do that, too.
<urbanape> also, I seem unable to kill my system-installed desktopcouch. should I remove the package altogether while this is under development?
<aquarius> run desktopcouch-stop
<aquarius> er, /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<urbanape> yeah, did that.
<aquarius> killall beam.smp is the nuclear option :)
<urbanape> killed it hard and dead
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, so what's the state of getPort fixing?  Testing, and if pass, merge, and then release as 0.3.1?
<thisfred> yes, that would have my +1, I'm working on the testing now
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if we can get the tests in before releasing a 0.3.1 I'd lie that
<thisfred> aquarius: fail
<thisfred> aquarius: the xdg stuff looks nice in theory, but it doesn't quite work yet
<aquarius> what doesn't work?
<thisfred> everything, including the test_design docs, still talks to .cache
<thisfred> it's probably an import order problem.
<aquarius> might have to explicitly override xdg.cache_dir or whatever it is too
<thisfred> I think local files is loaded before the tests start poking
<thisfred> and so the dirs are never recomputed
<thisfred> let's see what effect moving the imports around has
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't understand: why do you use a mocker if the tests are supposed to talk to a fake database?
<thisfred> I mean real database, but not the user's
<dobey> look at the client tests. we override some env vars so stuff gets written to _trial_temp/foo instead of ~/.foo
<thisfred> dobey: thanks, will do
<aquarius> thisfred, I'm using the mocker for belt-and-braces security. We'll need to actually start a real couch for testing couch-startup
<dobey> or rather, our problem was that it was trying to write to /.cache, because the env was empty for the tests, given the way we run them in ubuntuone-client
<thisfred> aquarius: so the one test that does this poking to start up a new database doesn't actually talk to it, right?
<aquarius> I knew we'd need it...
<thisfred> aquarius: oh yeah, and I think it works almost, or sometimes, so I'm happy you did most of the work ;)
<dobey> eh, i don't think "can we actaully start a db" is a particularly good test
<thisfred> I just should learn to never ever say again in any context: "should not be much work" ;)
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> license revoked :)
<aquarius> dobey, why?
<thisfred> dobey: starting a database in itself is a good test, because we do it in a very complicated way. Also: that's not so much at issue here, since that test doesn't actually exist: we need to start a database for all the tests to talk to.
<dobey> aquarius: because it's going to fail for anyone that doesn't have a specific version of couchdb, and might fail due to configuration differences
<aquarius> dobey, that's the point. We want to know that the startup scripts properly cope with bad situations, and properly actually start up couch, so we know that we haven't broken them with a checkin.
<dobey> i am quite happy that in poauth, i completely avoided using a BaseHTTPServer to test the code/protocol
<thisfred> aquarius: we should totally use what the client does. Shame we can't depend on it, so I'm gonna steal its testcase runner
<thisfred> dobey: yes of course, faking and mocking is great for unit tests, but we're talking functional/integration tests here, really
<aquarius> dobey, this isn't testing the protocol (I mock CouchDatabase, and we can continue doing that). This is testing that the scripts that start up couchdb actually work
<thisfred> aquarius, chad: stupid question: what actually is 'trial' and why do we use that rather than the five million other arbitrary ways to run tests? (I'm not saying we shouldn't, it works just fine, genuinely curious since I hadn't come across it before)
<thisfred> is it twisted?
<aquarius> trial is the twisted test runner
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> ubuntuone client seems to actually patch that into the regular test runner
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm also asking since I think we may set the env vars at the start of the test run, and do  cleanup at the end, but I need to find out where I can hook in
<dobey> thisfred: ubuntuone-client has its own test runner which inherits from the twisted one
<dobey> thisfred: trial has nicer output than just running the standard python unit test thing
<thisfred> dobey: no, it does not inherit from it, it imports it and uses it though
<dobey> thisfred: well that's what i mean by "inherits". we don't just run "trial" but imported the twisted test runner independently
<dobey> and do some other stuff on top
<dobey> like the env magic and start up a dbus session bus
<CardinalFang> thisfred, not to be too much of a distraction, but where is the service I use to map OAUTH to usernames or database-names ?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: this jdo would know :)
<jdo> CardinalFang, it has not been deployed yet
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  I can also look up the branch in my mail
<thisfred> ah
<CardinalFang> jdo, okay.  Out of curiosity, what does it yield?
<jdo> CardinalFang, User info: ID, username, first/last name
<jdo> email
<CardinalFang> aquarius, SteveA, thisfred: did we decide on a naming scheme for the desktopcouch database names on U1?  "%(username)s/%(databasename)s" ?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think it's a bit more complex than that, for easier HTTP sharding. thisfred knows though :)
<thisfred> aquarius: the http sharding is an open issue. We're using u/xxx/xxx/[userid]/[databaseid] where the xxxs are the first six characters of the hash of the user id. this is to spread the dbs evenly over directories, but I don't know that it will scale out over multiple servers as is
<thisfred> so anyone have any idea how I can hook into the start of a twisted trial run? are there plugins you can register or something?
<dobey> thisfred: you probably want to do stuff in setUp() normally, but dbus seems to fail at that
<thisfred> dobey: but there should be a way to hook into the test run, rather than each individual test, right?
<dobey> so if you need to start a dbus session bus, then you basically need to do what ubuntuone-client does (which is have its own test script), and run that instead of trial
<thisfred> yeah, I was afraid that was the answer
<dobey> you might be able to do less work in a shell script, instead of python, but i'm not sure what all you need to do exactly
<dobey> and i'm off to get some lunch :)
 * aquarius ahahahahas at thisfred and CardinalFang over tcole's comment about the logfile on CardinalFang's branch :)
<aquarius> so, for reading port info from the logfile: me and tcole. For reading it from /proc: CardinalFang and thisfred. And tcole's got the coolest beard, so he wins.
<tcole> the main thing is dealing appropriately with stale information
<tcole> once we get the info from the log file, actually try talking to the process to verify
<tcole> ironically, I shaved the beard off some time ago
<thisfred> aquarius: and I'm working on mine, or at least have been too lazy to shave since I moved. Also: I'm totally +1 on logfile, but +10 on what we can get working now. Which in my case seems to be absolutely nothing, mostly.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thisfred: it would be interesting to get tcole's perspective on your technical issues with using the logfile
<thisfred> aquarius: no technical issues, AFAIK: we just reverted to the working proc file, because the logfile code was broken
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I'm happy with using the logfile if you can get it working as well.
<CardinalFang> Lunch! Back in 1h!
<aquarius> thisfred, I need to get going -- have to meet up with some people this evening :(
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, keep you posted by mail
<aquarius> sorry to have to bail
<thisfred> aquarius: no problem, I will sort it! I'm sure
<urbanape> statik, you about?
<urbanape> or anyone else hip to the new Couch DB + OAuth?
<CardinalFang> j0!
<urbanape> heya, CF
<thisfred> CardinalFang: heads up: I think I'm near a solution for the tests, at least it's now completely broken, and not seemingly working but talking to the wrong db. I understand you will be working on the packaging, so I will tell you when I'm done, and hopefully get some other people to review it.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Roger.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: bah: I think the problem may be: 1. tests poke in env settings to point to test couchdb 2. tests initiate code that talks to couchdb 3. code that talks to couchdb gets info from DBUS 4. DBUS finds couchdb not running and starts it, but at this point I'm not sure it looks at the test ENV anymore
<thisfred> It's a Kind of Magic
<CardinalFang> thisfred, well, the dbus call only works because bin/desktopcouch-service is running.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, right, I could start my own from the tests. That would break the user's normal operations, but at least we don't screw up their real data, though they could screw up our test data, or lose some writes to our temporary db
<thisfred> Man, this is a fine ball of twine though.
<thisfred> I want test driven development. At least for everyone else's code! :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I say just kill your running desktopcouch-service and start it where you're testing.  Don't get bogged down in making trial work directly.  Just make a shell script, "run-tests" that does what you need.
<kenvandine> thisfred, any eta on a dc release?
 * gafton_ begs xchat to stop quitting
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, I'll do that, I think.
<thisfred> kenvandine: not sure no, but I'm not sure how much work we'll be bugging you for, as CardinalFang and statik have changed the release process for dc substantially, so probably CardinalFang can answer your question better than I
<thisfred> kenvandine: if we're all waiting on my tests fix, then, eh, as soon as I get a clue... :(
<kenvandine> i am mostly concerned with getting it in time to have an uploader still awake
<thisfred> right
<kenvandine> statik, CardinalFang: when you guys work on the packaging branch... make sure you merge in my changes in ~ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> thisfred, yeah... it's pitti who is in germany
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: urbanape | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 194, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93
<kenvandine> getting late there now
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the critical bugs are fixed yes?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: perhaps we should let perfecting the tests not keep us from releasing then
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I think we've done that.  Thanks!
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, good... just make sure desktopcouch depends on python-desktopcouch-records :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, It does.
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> thisfred, so are the tests at least passing?
<thisfred> kenvandine: the tests always pass, and test the real code, the only part that is undertested  is the stuff that starts couch. That is how the logfile reading bug slipped through.
<kenvandine> ah
<thisfred> CardinalFang: can I get an ack on the portnumber issue being done?
<thisfred> ow, it's still waiting on review
<thisfred> I wish stuart hadn't abstained. That resulted in everyone else avoiding  it
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'll do a review, but can you tell me the best way to manually test that the code actually finds the port and if not starts couch?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, confirming.
<CardinalFang> ...
<kenvandine> thisfred, fwiw... i did build a deb of your branch and ran it... seemed fine
<thisfred> kenvandine: mine, or chad's?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> chad's
<kenvandine> lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_not_stale
<thisfred> right, that's good news. I'll look through the code, and approve asap, and cajole someone else into doing the same
<dobey> hrmm
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay:  Confirmed that  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/420911  is avoided with /proc searching.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420911 in desktopcouch "Cannot getPort - desktop-couchdb.log doesn't exist" [Critical,New]
<CardinalFang> Added comment about it.
<CardinalFang> So, the other bug, hrm....
<CardinalFang> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/422127   Added comment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422127 in desktopcouch "getPort succeeds when desktopcouch isn't running" [Critical,New]
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Are those  ^  the two very big bugs we should fix now?
<kenvandine> yes
<CardinalFang> Rock.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: branch is approved as you probably noticed, but if not, now  you know
<thisfred> ;)
<thisfred> and let me know what else I can do to help
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okeh!  Dank.
<CardinalFang> statik, You around?
<statik> hi CardinalFang, i am now. did my mail go through this time?
<CardinalFang> statik, Yes.  Now I see both.  Weird.
<CardinalFang> Thanks!
<kenvandine> statik, i need to run out pretty soon... can you prepare the upload for the dc release?
<kenvandine> and ping pitti if he is still around?
<CardinalFang> statik, I can't find where to upload the orig.tar.gz .  Should it be a link on  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/desktopcouch  ?
<kenvandine> statik, ok... pitti is still around and awaiting your ping :)
<kenvandine> when you guys are ready
<urbanape> I am a horrible Face.
<kenvandine> statik, i am heading out for a bit.. call my cell if you have any urgent needs
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I'm uploading.
<CardinalFang> Well, I am trying.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, statik,  "A release requires a corresponding milestone that is not attached to another release."  Wtf?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> CardinalFang: just make a new milestone called 0.4 or 0.3.1 or whatever you are numbering the release
<CardinalFang> Okay.
<thisfred> statik: re:ssl kocolosk reports back that it *does* seem to be a simple oversight, and that a workaround would be 5 minutes work (let's inflate that a lot to include landin testing and packaging) but he's talking to überstream to see what solution mochiweb would prefer
<CardinalFang> rawk, thisfred.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: indeed :)
<statik> kenvandine, james_w had agreed this morning to sponsor, we are going to try doing a merge proposal to lp:ubuntu/desktopcouch
<statik> will definitely ping pitti if we can't get james_w for some reason
<statik> thisfred, that is great news
 * dobey wonders if james_w got to look at poauth today
<statik> thisfred, as soon as SSL support is committed to the 0.10.x couchdb branch i will build a new package
<thisfred> statik: I will immediately dispatch a pigeon when that happens
<thisfred> forthwith!
<statik> awesome
<statik> i'm going to see about backporting erlang and xulrunner and couchdb to hardy for the data center now
<statik> dobey, any exotic packages you uploaded to karmic that should go on our watchlist for bugs other than icontool?
<dobey> i'm trying to get poauth uploaded into karmic
<statik> ok, i've got that on my list
<dobey> it's still on the fence
<dobey> statik: i hope we can get it in though
<statik> me too
<CardinalFang> dc0.3.1release$ bzr bd -S
<CardinalFang> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<CardinalFang> debuild: fatal error at line 1334:
<CardinalFang> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S failed
<CardinalFang> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<CardinalFang> statik, ^  Hrm.
<statik> CardinalFang, you might need to specify which key to sign with
<statik> does debuild -S -sa do any better?
<statik> also, i have DEBSIGN_KEYID=NNNNN set in ~/.devscripts
<CardinalFang> statik, same.  Exactly the same, I thinkj.
<statik> which overrides which key is chosen to sign with
<statik> otherwise devscripts tries to find the key based on the email address in the changelog, which doesn't always work the way you want it to
<statik> you can also specify an unsigned package, since you aren't going to upload it, you're just going to testbuild in pbuilder
<CardinalFang> statik, it was missing build dep cdbs
<statik> ah, that would do it
 * statik hugs apt-get build-dep and sticks his tongue out at rpms
<CardinalFang> Okay, now I have source files.
<statik> yay! the next part is really fun. apt-get install ubuntu-dev-scripts; ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist ~/bin/pbuilder-karmic;pbuilder-karmic create;pbuilder-karmic build desktopcouchfoo.dsc
<statik> er, ubuntu-dev-tools not ubuntu-dev-scripts; sorry
<CardinalFang> Rgr. Building....
<CardinalFang> statik, Okeh!  I have .debs.
<statik> CardinalFang, awesome! after a quick testinstall, you are probably ready to propose the spb for merging to lp:ubuntu/desktopcouch, and ping james_w to upload it
<CardinalFang> statik, You say "testinstall".  Is that command somehow, or are you being all German?
<statik> I do cd ~/pbuilder/karmic_result; sudo dpkg --install desktopcouchfoo-i386.deb;scan the logs, try out /usr/bin/start_local_couchdb.py, etc
<CardinalFang> statik, looks good.  The only problem I see is that couchdb doesn't have authentication on and the file:/// URL we use has a username/password specified, which makes Firefox complain that it's not necessary and may be a phishing attack.
<statik> CardinalFang, great!
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Uploading and proposing.
<statik> cool. point me to the merge proposal when you register it, I would like to have a look, i've never seen one before
<statik> by uploading you mean pushing to lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb ?
<CardinalFang> Yep.
<CardinalFang> statik, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/spb
<statik> CardinalFang, it's interesting that the last commit didn't have the comments from the changelog
<statik> like r53 did
<CardinalFang> Eek.  Hrm.
<statik> CardinalFang, are the changes to debian/changelog committed there? swapping from UNRELEASED to karmic and adding entries for the two bugs that this upload will close?
<statik> it's ok for those to be in extra commits
<CardinalFang> Crap.  I reverted that to merge from the bugfix.
<CardinalFang> Forgot to mv back.
<statik> no harm done i think
<CardinalFang> I hope that's the only mistake I made.
<CardinalFang> statik, reload.
 * statik waits for launchpad to finish scanning the latest revision
<CardinalFang> there.
<statik> CardinalFang, it looks good. I normally write 'New upstream bugfix-only release' just because i'm super nervous about giving the right impression, but I think this looks good
<statik> i think it's ready to 'propose for merging'
<statik> don't forget to set the reviewer to ubuntu-main-sponsors
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poauth <- not a 404
<statik> python-poauth ?
<dobey> would be the binary package, yes
<dobey> source is poauth though
<statik> i usually name my sourcepackages with the python- prefix too, for stuff that is pure python
<statik> i don't know why though
<dobey> source should match the tarball name usually
<dobey> only time it shouldn't really, is if there are conflicts
<statik> that seems reasonable
<statik> man erlang takes forever to build
<dobey> statik: can you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+subscribe and subscribe "Ubuntu One Hackers"? :)
<statik> absolutely. i thought i already had, but i must have missed it
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> i'm not an admine of ~ubuntuone-hackers, or i'd do it :)
<CardinalFang> statik, I must go offline, 20 minutes ago.
<CardinalFang> I can be back in 40min.
<statik> CardinalFang, thanks for taking care of this, i'll keep an eye out for it too
<thisfred> ok, I FINALLY got the tests doing something
<thisfred> glass half full side: I learned a little about xdg
<thisfred> All tests pass :) except for the mocker... :(
<statik> that mocker
<dobey> is it mocking you?
<thisfred> terribly
<thisfred> it just sits there
<thisfred> looking at me
<thisfred> anyhow: I mailed Stuart, he'll be my knight in shining armor and solve it tomorrow morning, these test fixes missed this alpha already anyway, and I'm glad I got the rest of it working
#ubuntuone 2009-09-02
<CardinalFang> statik, Okay.  Any news?
<statik> CardinalFang, i mailed you the discussion we had in #ubuntu-desktop
<statik> james_w is in england, pitti is in germany, so i don't necessarily expect them to upload until they wake up
<statik> but rickspencer3 knows that the fix is ready, and it's on the alpha5 blocker list, so should be uploaded first thing in the european morning if not tonight
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<rblst> hi, i've just installed ubuntu one, i copied a folder with serveral subfolders and files inside; on the website i can only see the folder structure, but not the file list
<rblst> can anyone help me with this please?
<urbanape> hi, rblst
<CardinalFang> rblst, $ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<rblst> Current uploads: 0 Current downloads: 0
<rblst> in nautilus everything appears just fine
<rblst> hi, urbanape
<CardinalFang> rblst, in Nautilus on the same computer, yes?  Not a different computer as the first.
<rblst> CardinalFang: yes, on my own computer
<CardinalFang> I'm probably getting in urbanape's hair.  Sorry.
<urbanape> nope, I was gonna start with some similar stuff.
<CardinalFang> rblst, Hrm, I suppose the files have been uploaded but the web UI is stale.  I don't know how to test for that.
<CardinalFang> rblst, Create a file in the web UI and see if it shows up in the desktop, perhaps?
 * CardinalFang shrugs.
<CardinalFang> Good night, all.  Good luck, rblst.
<urbanape> I can replicate something similar here.
<CardinalFang> Reproduce or replicate?
<urbanape> reproduce
<rblst> thanks for your help CardinalFang; good night
<rblst> i can create a folder via the web ui, but it does not appear in nautilus
<urbanape> I created a sparse directory structure populated with non-empty text files and dragged the top-level folder into Ubuntu One.
<rblst> and? same syndrome?
<urbanape> seems to be.
<rblst> hmm
<urbanape> the top level folder was recreated on the web
<urbanape> but no subfolders and no text files.
<rblst> whereas your desktop reflects the changes?
<urbanape> yeah, my desktop reflects all the folders and files
<urbanape> looks like my Ubuntu One got logged out (locally)
<urbanape> I just forced it to reconnect and now all the folders and files are up on the web
<urbanape> do you see the applet in your menu bar?
<rblst> yes, i've reconnected
<urbanape> you can check the logfile in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rblst> uh, it's quite detailed :)
<urbanape> when you reconnected, did the files show up in the web?
<rblst> most of my files seems to have got lost on the web :\
<urbanape> have they all remained in your local filesystem, though?
<urbanape> (just being safe rather than sorry)
<rblst> seems so, yes, but now the name of the folder i copied got a .u1conflict postfix, and i got this notification popup saying that ubuntu one is updating files
<rblst> that is the local situation :)
<rblst> but, apparently, there is no network activity
<rblst> strange...
<urbanape> So, I just relaunched my client applet (and changed its prefs to always remain visible)
<urbanape> I created a new folder in my home directory with another non-zero length text file and dragged the folder into Ubuntu One
<urbanape> this time, it was fully replicated on the web.
<urbanape> (although all my text files end up with a zero-length filename~ file along side them)
<urbanape> brb
<rblst> hmm
<rblst> is this a temporary error, or should i ascribe this to 'beta'?
<statik> best thing to do is report a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client, and attach the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<statik> then we can get some good analysis from the guys who work on the file syncing  client to be certain about it
<rblst> i might do statik, thanks
<rblst> thanks everyone, and specially you, urbanape
<urbanape> oh, shoot. well, glad I could help a bit.
 * urbanape files the u1sdtool --current-transfers under useful diagnostic tools.
<eu> Hi!
<eu> I have a (simple) question...
<urbanape> howdy
<eu> :)
<eu> here it goes
<eu> when ubuntuone launched I installed it on Linux Mint 7 (9.04 derivative)
<eu> had no problems running it
<eu> tried the same today: "fatal error"
<eu> is any chance developers changed permissions over OS recognition?
<urbanape> I don't think we've done anything that draconian.
<statik> eu, no, we're happy for any OS to run it
<eu> :D
<statik> more likely a plain ol boring bug
<eu> strange...
<eu> do you want me to paste the apport summary?
<urbanape> did it not post properly?
<statik> hurrah, our desktopcouch fixes for alpha5 just got uploaded a few minutes ago
<eu> yes, it did, but I'm affraid it can be a duplicate
<urbanape> you can use the pastebin if you like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<urbanape> statik, excellent!
<urbanape> statik, how's your javascript?
<statik> urbanape, it's all muddied with the other languages ;)
<statik> but i can figure stuff out sometimes. aquarius is your man though, especially re browser stuff
<eu> just checking for duplicates...
<urbanape> I'm just looking for someone to verify that while the latest Couch JS stuff ships with OAuth libs and the tests actually test that functionality, oauth capabilities aren't actually reflected in the higher-level APIs (load(), save(), deleteObject(), &c)
<urbanape> it seems, based on my reading, that the oauth tests are all accomplished by lower-level CouchDB.request() calls.
<urbanape> which is probably fine, really, but it sorta starts to beg the question about why have a more abstract API?
<eu> ok guys, just submited apport repport to LP
<eu> ubuntuone-client
<eu> if it is a duplicate, I plea for your mercy in advance
<statik> eu, no worries, duplicates are fine
<statik> we will be sure to look at it
<statik> thanks for filing the bug, and sorry it wasn't working for you
<eu> no problem
<eu> you're doing an excellent job here
<eu> i'm sure this service will help ubuntu rise to the top
<eu> ;)
<urbanape> do you have a directory in your $HOMEDIR called 'Ubuntu One'?
<eu> nope, but the first time i installed ubuntuone it created one, not this time, though
<eu> should i manually create one?
<eu> just in case...
<eu> Well, there's a slightly improvemment, but i still can't authenticate...
<urbanape> I'm pretty sure there's a way to clear your auth creds
<urbanape> just a sec
<eu> thanks
<urbanape> try `u1sync --authorize`
<eu> on console?
<eu> not workin'
<urbanape> can you check your keyring?
<urbanape> might you have an outdated UbuntuOne auth token?
<eu> what's the easiest way to find out?
<urbanape> You say this is based on 9.04?
<eu> yes
<urbanape> do you have the same app menu items?
<eu> more or less, yes
<urbanape> Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<eu> ok
<urbanape> so, under my login passwords I have one entry for UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<eu> none here
<urbanape> k, and u1sync --authorize didn't do anything
<eu> nope :(
<eu> command not found
<urbanape> ah
<urbanape> I think it's in ubuntuone-client-tools, an optional package
<urbanape> yup
<eu> let me check synaptic
<eu> strange, can't see it
<eu> maybe it's a dev repository?
<eu> i just have the ppa repos
<eu> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/beta/ubuntu/
<eu> deb and deb-src
<urbanape> checking
<urbanape> Hmm. I'm not using that particular ppa. Probably because I'm hitting karmic directly
<eu> oh, right
<urbanape> I'm sure this might be a red herring, though. Like I said, the ubuntuone-client-tools package is optional. You should be able to authenticate without u1sync
<eu> :(
<eu> ill keep trying
<urbanape> silly question: you've installed the gnome client, right?
<eu> yes
<urbanape> and you've added that computer?
<eu> ubuntuone-client-gnome and ubuntuone-client
<eu> yes, and I deleted the computer and added it again
<urbanape> if you log into ubuntuone.com and click on Account and "Manage the computers on my account"
<urbanape> (We'll eventually be giving them more humane names)
<eu> :)
<eu> a key id appears, i deleted this three or four times
<eu> and tried again
<eu> didn't try a gnome log-out though
<eu> just web log out
<urbanape> So, what I did
<urbanape> Quit ubuntuone-client
<urbanape> deleted my known computers from the web
<urbanape> deleted my auth token from Passwords and Encryption Keys (which you admittedly don't have)
<urbanape> restarted ubuntuone-client
<urbanape> which opened the web browser to re-add this computer
<urbanape> and all seems to be back to normal.
<eu> yes, i tried that, still don't work...
<eu> :(
<eu> do u think a system log out could be an issue here?
<eu> just in case...
<urbanape> hrm. Okay, I'll write up what I've suggested and where we are (re-adding the Ubuntu One folder eliminates one of the error logs that came in with the apport)
<urbanape> and I'll note that we've gone through re-authentication/re-adding your computer
<eu> indeed
<urbanape> I think if you're okay adding system log info to the bug report, it might not hurt
<eu> no problem
<eu> what u need?
<eu> (wow, now it doen't even start the client. i did nothing, i swear!) :)
<urbanape> uh huh, that's what they all say...
<urbanape> so, logs.
<eu> :)
<eu> ok, what logs do u need?
<urbanape> do you have anything of note in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<dobey> what is the problem?
<eu> i've some txt 4 today, yes
<eu> the other info goes back to the launch days back in July when everything was ok
<eu> dobey: oauth
<urbanape> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/422933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422933 in ubuntuone-client ""Fatal Error" on Linux Mint (9.04)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> the problem isn't oauth
<eu> :)
<dobey> and you have an oauth token in your keyring
<dobey> the problem is that syncdaemon isn't running, and it's failing to start
<dobey> or rather, it looks like it's constantly starting and dying :(
<urbanape> that sees familiar
<eu> but my key doesn't appear on seahorse
<dobey> i don't know where you're looking, but the oauth-loging.log clearly shows that it has a key :)
<eu> :)
<eu> geeez...
<dobey> 2009-09-02 01:51:11,164:164.834022522 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Access token successfully found in the keyring
<eu> yep, i see it now
<dobey> i wonder what broke in the syncdaemon :-/
<eu> ...
 * dobey tests something real quick
<eu> :)
<Igoru-san> hello... my u1 is eating all my upload connection. could someone help me?
<eu> hi
<eu> if you right click on u1 applet you can change the up limit
<eu> (the same for down is valid too)
<eu> easy to find
<Igoru-san> uh
<Igoru-san> so i need to update it first. XD how can i do this?
<Igoru-san> the icon just apears when i kill the daemon and theres no option to do this
<dobey> you're running 9.10 alpha?
<Igoru-san> this = change limits
<eu> auch
<Igoru-san> nonono
<Igoru-san> 9.04
<Igoru-san> ur name is confusing me HAHAHA where are you from?
<Igoru-san> ur nick*
<eu> can't help u bro, u need professional help like i do... :)
<Igoru-san> lol k
<Igoru-san> but where are u from? haha
<eu> what does this mean in japanese?
<eu> ;)
<Igoru-san> uh? i'm asking where do you live..
<Igoru-san> actually, i just want to know why ur nickname is "eu" haha
<dobey> sudo apt-get update
<Igoru-san> because "eu" means "I" in portuguese [my language]
<dobey> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<eu> bem-vindo meu filho
<eu> :D
<Igoru-san> HAHAHAHA
<Igoru-san> taquilpa
<dobey> (since you presumably have the PPA set up already, given you're running the client)
<Igoru-san> i've ran an update some minutes ago
<Igoru-san> but i didn't see if u1 was on the list
<Igoru-san> :P
<Igoru-san> qual teu problema, primeira pessoa?
<eu> even my cat is trying to help me here
<eu> :D
<Igoru-san> hahaha
<Igoru-san> ur apt-get install just said its already updated.
<Igoru-san> oh
<Igoru-san> duh
<Igoru-san> preferences
<Igoru-san> HAHA
<Igoru-san> done =D ty so much dobey
<dobey> crikey
<dobey> urbanape, eu: i don't know what your problem is... i can't make it restart so much on my machine :(
<dobey> and i had to change the code to explicitly fail in order to get a failure at all
<eu> wow
<eu> just one thing
<eu> system monitor tells me  that ubuntuone-client-applet and ubuntuone-clien (sic.) are zombies
<urbanape> dobey, yeah, I haven't been able to reproduce the problem, either.
<dobey> the applet too?
<eu> yes
<eu> can't kill them
<dobey> the applet shouldn't be
<dobey> it should be S not Z
<dobey> what does ps say about it?
<eu> i know, but the applet stopped working
<eu> (i didint do nothing, i swear!!)
<eu> :)
<dobey> you can't click on it at all?
<eu> nope
<eu> totally disappeared
<eu> wait, it's on again
<eu> with the beautiful readish exclamation mark though
<dobey> must have connected and timed out doing nothing then
<dobey> oh
<eu> :)
<dobey> :-/
<eu> let me check what sys monitor have 2 say
<eu> everything looks cool, even the sync daemon
<urbanape> there's a pref to keep it visible always.
<urbanape> (if you like)
<eu> yes, i prefer that way
<eu> (it's just this service is perfect for me, i'm a writer)
<eu> i need my files everywhere
<eu> and pen drives fail
<eu> believe me
<eu> (curious, i'm not able to delete file even on the web
<urbanape> that's a recently filed bug
<urbanape> a regression
<eu> ohh
<urbanape> at least, I think it is
<eu> :)
<eu> it needs therapy then! =)
<eu> regression hipnotizing session
<eu> =)
<eu> One more thing - it keeps me telling to allow my machine to authenticate, which led to two different keys to be attributed to the same PC
<dobey> it keeps reauthenticating now?
<eu> yes
<eu> or at least sometimes
<eu> let me try another file
<eu> hummm, complicated stuff, let me try to explain:
<eu> 1 - I clean my authenticated machines online and logout
<eu> 2 - I quit u1
<eu> 3 - i restart u1; it asks for a auth
<eu> 4 - i put a new file on u1 folder; it asks me again
<eu> 5 - i get two different auth keys 4 the same machine
<dobey> you see 2 keys in the web for that same machine you mean?
<eu> yep
<urbanape> k, I'm about to crash. Thanks, dobey, for helping out. eu, good luck getting it sorted.
<eu> ok
<eu> thanks 4 the help mate
<dobey> that's weird
<eu> indeed
<dobey> sounsd like it didn't get stored locally the first time
<dobey> i really should get to sleep myself
<eu> permissions?
<eu> :)
<dobey> maybe, but i doubt
<dobey> your log implies that the keyring is accessible just fine
<dobey> (since it determined you had a token stored there)
<eu> right
<eu> truth is, i can't find it
<eu> but it's here! =D
<dobey> are you looking under the "login" keyring under the "Passwords" tab in seahorse?
<dobey> (or were you looking under Keys?)
<eu> both
<eu> no keys
<eu> just wi-fi network and MSN protocol
<dobey> under the Passwords tab?
<eu> yes
<dobey> do you have some other keyring there?
<eu> dunno, beats me...
<eu> sorry, where shall i look?
<dobey> in the passwords tab, how many folder icons with "Passwords: $NAMEHERE" do you see?
<eu> 1
<eu> oh, ok...
<eu> yes, 1
<dobey> weird
<eu> indeed
<eu> just have login folder
<dobey> i have no idea what the heck is going on with your computer :)
<eu> LOL
<eu> me neither
<dobey> must be paranormal activity
<eu> aliens?
<eu> :D
<dobey> could be
<eu> u never know
<eu> well, let's dream about them
<eu> you probably exhausted for helping me out
<eu> thanks a lot mate
<dobey> i'm exhausted anyway
<dobey> too many weird bugs lately
<eu> comes with the job
<eu> :D
<dobey> and now i must get some sleep
<dobey> later
<eu> later, thanks a lot
<eu> i'll be passing by
<thisfred> for people with an interest in moths: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn6QeoIcW_k&fmt=18
<LordMetroid> How can I download the client source?
<LordMetroid> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/files says "Internal server error"
<LordMetroid> No worries, I accidentally found the tar.gz file
<LordMetroid> *tarball
<thisfred> LordMetroid: does this link work better for you? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+download
<LordMetroid> Yepp, I got the tarball from that
<jblount> LordMetroid: You should also be able to do "bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client" to get it, if you want it in bazaar.
<LordMetroid> I am fine with the tarball
<LordMetroid> thank you though
<urbanape> aquarius, you aboot?
<aquarius> urbanape, yep
<urbanape> heya, can  you spare a set of eyes for a few minutes?
<aquarius> yep
<urbanape> These are the oauth tests for couch: http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/couchdb/trunk/share/www/script/test/oauth.js?view=co&content-type=text%2Fplain
<aquarius> k
<urbanape> if you can look over where the actual oauth stuff is and confirm to me that they haven't yet provided for oauth behavior in the more abstract APIs, I'd appreciate it.
<urbanape> load(), save(), deleteObject(), &c
<urbanape> judging by the tests, they're only using the more primitive CouchDB.request()
<aquarius> I am 84.6% sure they have not, but I shall look :)
<urbanape> I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something very simple.
<urbanape> I mean, I guess we could just hoist the test's oauthRequest and use it throughout our sync.js
<aquarius> that's what I reckon would probably be best
<aquarius> I do believe that couch oauth is headers only -- it won't work if it's in the querystring or POST parameters
<aquarius> so just wrap request as oauthed_request and add the headers at the last moment before sending, I reckon
<urbanape> maybe we could fashion those headers and tack them onto the couch object and patch up CouchDB.request ourselves
<urbanape> then our sync.js can continue using the API
<aquarius> patching *our* couchdb.request, yeah. that's a good idea
<urbanape> *shrug* okay, just so I wasn't missing something obvious.
<aquarius> can't patch upstream
<urbanape> sure
<aquarius> I don't think you are. If you are then we're missing it together. Go team.
<urbanape> I actually meant monkeypatching from sync.js, just so we don't have to maintain our own patches on couch.js
<aquarius> that's why i was thinking of a wrapper, since monkeypatching is the tool of Satan and makes debugging hard :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, of "u/xxx/xxx/[userid]/[databaseid]"  What hash is that?  SHA224?
<CardinalFang> and "userid" is the numeric immutable id, not the mutable "username", right?
<CardinalFang> jdo, I assume it's still not deployed yet, but what is the interface for that user-info "whoami" lookup API?
<jdo> CardinalFang, :) it's deployed but I found a darn bug
<jdo> CardinalFang, :(
<jdo> CardinalFang, thanks for reminding me, i need to file it
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: md5, since it's not used for security
<thisfred> a lot lighter to compute
<CardinalFang> er, alright.  I still don't want collisions!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: which we won't have:
<thisfred> if userid1 and userid2 have the same hash, all that means is they'll have the same parent directory
<statik> thisfred, good morning! i see couchdb ssl support was committed in the 0.10.x branch. I'm preparing a new snapshot package now
<thisfred> statik: awesome
<CardinalFang> Woot.
<thisfred> I'm talking about per db auth in #couch now
<aquarius> rawk
<aquarius> thisfred, I have been thinking about the quota stuff
<thisfred> ah right
<thisfred> another thing. My mind is full of things.
<aquarius> what's wrong with adding an unremoveable validation document which denies writes for overquota dbs?
<aquarius> won't affect the local DB, it'll just merrily stop replicating new stuff to the cloud
<aquarius> I am handwaving how we *tell* people about that for the moment, and just thinking about the underlying technical implementation.
<thisfred> aquarius: yes that sounds ok, except how do they solve the problem then?
<thisfred> temporarily stopping replication has the advantage that when they fix the problem, everything just works again
<urbanape> Let's get this party started RIGHT. MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> Desktop+ crowd. Let yourselves be known. Give us a "me" and we'll find out what you've DONE, what you've got TODO, and what's BLOCKing you.
<dobey> meh
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> me
<jblount> DONE: Started work on getting blog together, working on getting tabs sorted	
<jblount> TODO: Finish the above
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
 * jblount passes to teknico 
<teknico> DONE: did reviews, helped jdo and pfibiger with Funambol deployment and auth problems
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews, more helping with the Funambol auth problem
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Worked on porting server to poauth (deferred)
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Release 0.94.0, Fix #409281
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> self.pop()
<dobey> rodrigo_: tu hablar
<rodrigo_> • DONE: oAuth request signing in couchdb-glib. Attended some more ubuntu developer week talks. More tomboy syncing fixes and debugging. Fixed default addressbook setup in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> go urbanape go!
<urbanape> DONE: Face (poorly), reviewer (poorly), getting OAuth into Bindwood (mostly).
<urbanape> TODO: Finish Bindwood OAuth, get bookmarks synced completely (new bug about it).
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> CardinalFang, the COMFY CHAIR!
<CardinalFang> ONE: got reviews on two bugs.  d-c 0.3.1 release
<CardinalFang> TODO: replication to u1
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> And now statik -- The Most Interesting Man in the World
<statik> DONE: Worked with CardinalFang on desktopcouch release and sourcepackagebranch reorg - yay, got the bugs fixed for alpha5. Backported erlang r13b1 to hardy, started working on backporting couchdb 0.10.x to hardy - xulrunner vs libmozjs is a headache. Packaged a new snapshot of couchdb 0.10.x that has SSL replication support! It's in the hackers ppa now, will request a sponsor to upload later in the week after testing. Calls with teknico tr
<statik> ying to understand current state of contact syncing. 5 other calls about various karmic urgencies.
<statik> TODO: Finish backporting couchdb 0.10.x to hardy so we can run it in the datacenter. Work on domain change! Nag rodrigo about when Tomboy will work with ubuntuone.com :)
<statik> BLCK: not-blocked-just-yet but anxiously awaiting versions of desktopcouch, bindwood and couchdb-glib which use oauth by default.
<statik> heh, i love that commercial
<jblount> +1
<urbanape> MEETING ENDS
<statik> rodrigo_, that is awesome that couchdb-glib has oauth signing now!
<Chipaca> dobey: rev196 of ubuntuone-client is LANDED.
<dobey> gracias
<Chipaca> dobey: de nada, cabeza.
<urbanape> Let's be careful out there.
<rodrigo_> statik: not yet, working on it, still a couple things to fix, but should be submitted soon
<dobey> su cabeza?
<teknico> does anyone have a video link of that beloved commercial? :-)
<Chipaca> dobey: ~ "you're welcome, man"
<rodrigo_> statik: as for tomboy + ubuntuone.com, I'm fixing other things, with tomboy just hanging on the 2nd sync, so losing lots of time there
<aquarius> oops, me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: finished DC talk for UDW; discussions with thisfred/cardinalfang about DC port stuff
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue piston oauth in snowy; deliver DC talk for Ubuntu Developer Week; work out what to do about quotas; work through bug list
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<statik> teknico, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2SSZA0CjdQ
<jblount> teknico: http://staythirstymyfriends.com
<urbanape> woops, sorry aquarius
<dobey> Chipaca: http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&text=de+nada%2C+cabeza.&sl=es&tl=en#
<teknico> statik, jblount, thanks :-)
<CardinalFang> Oh< guess my "blocked" is really U1  whoami(oauth) -> userid RPC.
<Chipaca> dobey: yeah, it's cordobés-speak
<dobey> ah
<slestak> where does u1 log?  I rememberit was a strange place
<joshuahoover> slestak: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<slestak> any chance or discussion about offering config optio to have ituse syslog also/instead of?
<slestak> s/optio/option
<slestak> is that a new standard place for logging? i would've never thought to look there
<Chipaca> slestak: you could register a bug
<Chipaca> slestak: we use python's logging module, and there's a syslog thing for it, so it should be failry straightforward
<slestak> i may.  just wasnt sure if this location was a standard i wasn't aware of, you know, the way ~/.config is gaining popularity
<slestak> ok, i'll look into it,  may even try to make a patch
<Chipaca> slestak: I understand it's part of xdg, but am not certain
<dobey> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT FOLLOWS: If you see a bug with a BadTransition in the syncdaemon-exceptions.log as the cause, it is a dup of bug #420354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420354 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone Karmic: Automatic bugreport from Apport." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420354
<CardinalFang> jdo, Okay, help me out -- what is the interface for the whoami(oauth)?  (XMLRPC?)  What's the name of the function, and its arguments?
<slestak> ive got some files that are present on web-u1, and were present in ~ yesterday, but they are logged as missing in u1 locally
<slestak> this is repeated 5 times in the log
<slestak> syncdaemon.log.2009-09-02_08-25-42:2009-09-02 07:40:50,918 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - DEBUG - comp yield: file '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/gpodder-downloads/Linux Outlaws Ogg Feed/cover' was here.. stat?
<jdo> CardinalFang, it's just a rest interface
<slestak> i had lots of gpodder data (oggs, mp3's, cover) disappear from ~ since yesterday.
<jdo> CardinalFang, but it has to have an oauth token
<CardinalFang> jdo, Right-o.  I heard you say it's broken, but will it damage anything if I poke at it from my code?  If not, what's the name?
<Chipaca> slestak: disappear?
<Chipaca> slestak: that shouldn't happen, EVAR
<slestak> not sure.  im going to reset.  i appear to have 2 gpodder-download folders in u1 now.  one in / and another in My Files
<Chipaca> slestak: hold on
<Chipaca> slestak: you should no longer have a My Files
<Chipaca> slestak: not locally, that is
<Chipaca> slestak: unless you created it yourself :)
<Chipaca> slestak: the newest client moved things around, made ~/Ubuntu One/ what used to be ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/
<Chipaca> slestak: and a Shared With Me in there, too
<slestak> did that used to be in the app and was removed?  I had a gnome appsaving its datato my u1 folder.  so if the dir structure changed, i need to change the app that stored the old path
<slestak> gpodder was still writing to My Files
<Chipaca> slestak: that's probably it then; your old gpodder stuff got moved up one dir
<slestak> is Shared With Me still in? or out?
<Chipaca> slestak: it should be a symlink, now
<aquarius> thisfred, its_a_real_fake conflicts with DC trunk :(
<slestak> no, my My Files is a regular dir created 8/26/09
<jdo> CardinalFang, /api/account/
<Chipaca> slestak: no, I mean Shared With Me should be a symlink
<Chipaca> slestak: something like
<Chipaca> /home/john/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me -> /home/john/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares
<Chipaca> slestak: ^ that
<slestak> Chipaca: yes, I have that
<Chipaca> slestak: ah ok :)
<Chipaca> slestak: then the update worked; just that either we didn't explain it enough, or you weren't looking :)
<Chipaca> slestak: probably both
<slestak> i wasnt looking, im used to seeing many "beta" u1 clients bening dl'd.  changing the dir structure is kind of a drastic change though :)
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, will solve
<Chipaca> slestak: so... can you confirm you still have the data, even if it's not in the same place?
<Chipaca> slestak: agreed re changing the structure, but the old one sucked :)
<aquarius> thisfred, it's pretty trivial :)
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, I saw
<thisfred> aquarius:  pushed :)
<slestak> Chipaca: yes, i'm good.  i understand its beta, just confused this morning
<slestak> sth that worked yesterday failed to i knew sth was up
<Chipaca> slestak: phew :)
<Chipaca> bye now, take care
<Chipaca> write soon!
<Chipaca> jblount: joshuahoover: which of you joshes has the identi.ca account info?
<Chipaca> jblount: joshuahoover: (re what's on the Face page)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: there is an issue with resetting the password
<urbanape> I hate having Emacs muscle memory. Holding down ctrl-n in Firefox to try and get the cursor to move down is a dumb thing to do.
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: jblount knows more about it but from what i understand, the reset password doesn't really work and we need to reset our password
<Chipaca> urbanape: you can tell gtk you want emacs bindings
<urbanape> I might need to do that.
<urbanape> Currently undergoing a deluge of new FF windows.
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> urbanape: I did that, but then found I really missed C-A mean "select all"
<urbanape> See, I actually hate that.
<urbanape> Well, mostly here in X-Chat.
<urbanape> I dunno. I'm just silly that way, I guess.
<aquarius> thisfred, ok, I know what the problem is with the code :)
<aquarius> thisfred, but I'm not sure of the best way to solve it; specifically, I'm not sure the rest of your code does the right thing, hence discussion rather than a patch
<thisfred> aquarius: great.
<thisfred> aquarius: you sent a mail, or discussion here and now?
<thisfred> (both are good for me)
<aquarius> thisfred, the update-design-documents code looks, correctly, in $xdgdatadir/desktop-couch/whatever
<aquarius> your test code wasn't adding the desktop-couch folder
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> really?
<aquarius> fixing that is completely trivial
<thisfred> It was at one point
<thisfred> but yeah
<aquarius> but...how does the rest of your stuff work?
<thisfred> the tests import from a certain file that monkeys with all the XDG envs
<thisfred> and then do nothing special, and end up talking to the test stuff in the temp directory
<aquarius> yeah, I got that bit...
<thisfred> or so I believe
<aquarius> the changes to make to test_start_local_couchdb are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/263886/ (nothing big at all)
<thisfred> but the underlying problem I have not foreseen is? :)
<aquarius> but I don't know whether your other code is correctly using desktop-couch folders or just doing it all int he root of the xdgdatadir
<thisfred> my code does nothing special, so if a separate dir needs to be created, that can be done, but then I would expect desktopcouch to have to do that too?
<thisfred> I'm not sure I understand yet. Can you try the larger hammer?
<thisfred> could this be the problem?: os.environ['XDG_DATA_DIRS'] = ''
<thisfred> I have no idea what that does, it's a direct copy from your old code, maybe I should not have done that ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: ^
<aquarius> the way XDG works is: XDG_DATA_DIRS defines the top level data folders. ~/.local/share and /etc/xdg
<aquarius> all the functions which build on top of those, like load_data_dirs, take a parameter which is the name of your app
<aquarius> so you say "save_to_folder = save_data_dirs('desktop-couch')" and it takes care of giving you a path you can save to (in this case, it would be ~/.local/share/desktop-couch)
<aquarius> but update_design_documents needs to be a bit cleverer than that, because it needs to find all design docs for DC, whether at system level or at user-level, so it iterates xdgdatadirs itself and then adds "desktop-couch" on the end of each one
<thisfred> in this case it *should* be /tmp/fn0rdb4rf/xdg_data, right?
<thisfred> + desktop-couch
<aquarius> that's the top-level XDG_DATA_DIR, yes. But update_design_dicuments looks inside /tmp/fn0rdb4rf/xdg_data/desktop-couch
<thisfred> aquarius: but since desktopcouch is smart enough to append desktop-couch in .local, why doesn't it do so in the tmp dir?
<aquarius> DC itself *does* do it
<thisfred> and also, what is the difference between data_home and data_dirs
<aquarius> and the setUp in the tests *used* to do it when it created the folder, and then you changed it so it didn't ;-)
<thisfred> so, why did I do that, huh?
<aquarius> accident, i suspect :)
<thisfred> aquarius: so do I :)
<thisfred> aquarius: so directory creation is the problem? It will find it when I create it in the secret monkey file?
<aquarius> thisfred, no, just change setUp in test_start_local_couchdb as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/263886/ and that's all you need to do
<aquarius> thisfred, me making a whole branch of my own to do this seems silly I think :P)
<thisfred> aquarius: sure
<thisfred> aquarius: but that is all? I thought you meant that this was not doing the right thing for the other tests either?
<aquarius> thisfred, I was *asking* whether it was not doing the right things for the other tests either :)
<thisfred> aquarius: right, have we answered this then? :)
<thisfred> I'm being thick, not snarky...
<urbanape> aquarius, do you know if we are HMAC-SHA1 or PLAINTEXT for OAuth on couchdesktop?
<aquarius> I think so, yes
<thisfred> ok cool
<aquarius> urbanape, SHA1
<urbanape> danke
<thisfred> will fix, add cleanup atexit, and propose
<aquarius> desktopcouch.tests.xdg_data is correct
<aquarius> I'm just checking whether everything else *uses* it correctly :)
<aquarius> do you have any other tests that interact with xdg stuff?
<aquarius> or is all teh xdg code in DC itself?
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't see tests for the xdg stuff specifically, no, we should probably have added some
<thisfred> aquarius: but a lot of tests interact with it: contacts, couchgrid, server
<thisfred> all of them talk to actual couchdbs
<aquarius> thisfred, it's all fine I think, because we correctly set all teh xdg base dirs somewhere in /tmp and then everything Just Works because it reads and writes ini files etc in those custom locations. It's all good
<thisfred> cool
<aquarius> thisfred, the only complexity was the update_design_documents one because it doesn't use the xdg functions, it does it itself
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> thanks for helping, the tests pass now!
<aquarius> winn0r
 * CardinalFang hugs Python.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, where does the oauth mojo happen in the records API?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I don't think it's in trunk yet, it's in my branch
<CardinalFang> aquarius, oh, well that is a relief, of sorts.
<aquarius> unless someone merged it
<urbanape> so close, so close.
<aquarius> but I doubt it since it'd break the world
<thisfred> the future, it is coming
<CardinalFang> It's here, just not evenly distributed.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, branch is dc-records-oauth if you want to test it
<aquarius> I have to go get some dinner before my talk
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Roger.  Break a leg.
<Chipaca_> bye, chipaca
<thisfred> going outside for a bit
<aquarius> phew, talk finished :)
<statik> aquarius, how did it go?
<aquarius> pretty well; lots of iteresting questions :)
<urbanape> aquarius, well done
<aquarius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/CouchDB
<aquarius> is the session log
<urbanape> aquarius, I think I got most of it wired up, but I'm missing something basic.
<urbanape> lp:~urbanape/bindwood/using-oauth
<urbanape> has the latest
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, lots of interest and questions I think
<aquarius> urbanape, what's the basic thing you're missing? :)
<urbanape> I think it's interesting how we're doing aspect oriented data
<urbanape> like Newton's soups
<urbanape> aquarius, well, I think I've got the requests set up like the oauth tests
<urbanape> we're reusing the message and accessor objects across all our CouchDB instances
<urbanape> the requests end up failing when we get down to the actual xhr.send() method
<aquarius> hrm. are they failing because couch is throwing 401s?
<urbanape> the errors coming back are undefined, which makes it a bit harder to see easily.
<urbanape> I'll just instrument it a bit more, I guess.
<aquarius> undefined?
<aquarius> couch does a semi-reasonable job of telling you what the problem was if you get a 401
<aquarius> in the body of the response
<urbanape> Bindwood: Error when authenticating:  message: 'Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIXMLHttpRequest.send]', reason: 'undefined', description: 'undefined', error: 'undefined'
<aquarius> but couchdb.request might eat that before bindwood gets to see it :)
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> that's, um, less than excellent. That looks to me like the request didn't happen at all, not that the request happened successfully but happened to come back with an HTTP status error
<urbanape> hmm, wrapped it up in its own try/catch. Same undefined errors. Not sure if I can debug further into XMLHttpRequest...
 * CardinalFang prods at oauth hesitantly.
<dobey> it's the only way to prod at it
 * CardinalFang uses a pointy stick.
<urbanape> get your taser ready, too.
<urbanape> woot!
<urbanape> damnatino.
<urbanape> while I had a desktopcouch-service running, I guess it was stale? dead? whatever.
<urbanape> Restarting it seems to have worked.
<urbanape> getting other, more interesting errors now.
<urbanape> those errors I pasted earlier were simply unable to connect
<aquarius> interesting is good. Theoretically.
<dobey> depends on how interested you are in fixing them i guess :)
<CardinalFang> Isn't that a Chinese curse, "catch interesting exceptions" or something?
<urbanape> interesting being the difference between "undefined" and "invalid_json"
<aquarius> what are you sending in the request? (and are you sending the Authorization stuff as a header, not as part of a multipart/form-data request?)
<CardinalFang> I guess one has to do that to add auth for GET requests, eh.
<dobey> eh?
<aquarius> couch doesn't support oaht tokens in the querystring
<aquarius> unless they've added it recently
<aquarius> it's Auth header only
<statik> looks like we have desktopcouch being installed by default, but not desktopcouch-tools, which is where the pairing tool is
<dobey> well it should always be in the Authorization header anyway, and additional parameters should be in a POST body as form data
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<urbanape> aquarius, as per the oauth tests, if the request is a POST, we send it in the body.
<urbanape> as a GET it's tacked on to the URL
<urbanape> anything else gets in as a header
<urbanape> suppose we could just make it a header in any case.
<statik> thisfred, is this bug fixed already? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/416963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416963 in desktopcouch "the fieldmapping transformer methods should return transformed data, rather than manipulating their arguments" [Medium,Triaged]
<urbanape> trying it with everything in the headers
<urbanape> aha, providing an invalid signature fetching the initial auth token
<CardinalFang> Er, okay, someone explain oauth to me.  We have four items stored on a client machine, consumer_key, consumer_secret, token, and token_secret.  What does the protocol look like for accessing some resource?  Do I have everything I need, and I merely compute some signature, or do I need to request more info from the server before I make the real request?
<dobey> http://oauth.net/core/1.0a#anchor12
<dobey> CardinalFang: ^^
<CardinalFang> dobey, Ah, thanks.
<dobey> eh, i had the 1.0a spec open in firefox already :-/
<thisfred> statik: not fixed no
<thisfred> (missed the alert)
<statik> thisfred: ok. i don't think it's urgent, i was just misremembering that a branch went by for it and was doing some bug status cleanup
<thisfred> it's refactoring, and not urgent at all, should be taken along when something else has to happen in that code, I think
<thisfred> or when nothing else is on the todo list. MWAHAHAHA
<thisfred> :)
 * dobey has some urgent things that someone else can do
<urbanape> looks like I'm missing oauth_nonce and oauth_timestamp
<urbanape> Guess that's what's making the signature invalid
<urbanape> though the oauth tests for couch don't make use of either of those parameters
<statik> dobey, you can throw me a bug i'll hack on it tonight/tomorrow
<statik> but for now i must go spend a few hours away
<dobey> later
<urbanape> do we use a realm for desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I think I'm tackling the same problem as you are.
<CardinalFang> :\
<urbanape> CardinalFang, what part are you working on?
<urbanape> I'm getting Bindwood to play nice, using the couch.js and oauth.js libs
<urbanape> trying to synthesize the two, with the oauth tests as reference code.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I'm trying to get user info from /api/account .
<urbanape> on second read of the spec, I'm not sure whether those two parameters are required.
<urbanape> (oauth_nonce and oauth_timestamp)
<aquarius> they are
<aquarius> (not that I am here or anything :))
<urbanape> are required?
<CardinalFang> So, the Signature Base String for HMAC-SHA1 -- those are in key lexical order?
 * CardinalFang reads the RFC.
<urbanape> "This thing reads like stereo instructions..."
<CardinalFang> "however, SHA-1 appears to be a cryptographically stronger
<CardinalFang>    function."  Ah, okd RFCs are so funny.
<urbanape> Crazy notion. Maybe I should actually run the couch javascript tests to see if they actually pass.
<vladanian> Hey guys, I have five Ubuntu One.u1conflict.* folders in my home dir. Should I just delete all of those?
<aquarius> urbanape, are required, yep. stop replay attacks
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's that about lexical order?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, for the hmac digest, the text it's computing is made from other pieces we send.  The order has to be the same on both sides.  It looks like the values are sorted lexically (after urllib quoted) before concatenated.
<aquarius> yes
<aquarius> that's defined in the oauth spec
<aquarius> (why are you implementing this yourself?)
<CardinalFang> At first because the oauth py module didn't make sense.  Now because I want to understand oauth.
<aquarius> ah, OK :)
<CardinalFang> The author of the oauth module makes so many newbie-isms that it scares me a little.
<CardinalFang> for ...:  str += str
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> there being a better oauth module would not be a bad thing, I know
<vladanian> I'm looking for guidance on the multiplying conflict folders issue I'm experiencing
<thisfred> night all
<aquarius> vladanian, I'm not sure who's around who knows about the filesyncing side
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<dobey> you are lucky
<dobey> what's up?
<aquarius> dobey, I don't know what's going on with the Ubuntu One.u1conflict folders -- do you know?
<vladanian> aquarius, sorry, I was closing this window just as I saw my name light up. Thanks -- I'll poke around a bit
<dobey> i don't. i would guess it's related to the cleanup of the filesystem layout
<vladanian> that may be -- I think that's when this issue started
<aquarius> it's happening to me, too :(
<dobey> do you have pending things to upload?
<aquarius> I don't. vladanian may do :)
<vladanian> aquarius, dobey no, I haven't been using u1 since this started
<vladanian> been meaning to figure out what's what
<dobey> if you don't, you can select "Quit" from the applet's right click menu (to shut down the applet and syncdaemon), and "rm -rf ~/.cache/ubuntuone ~/Ubuntu One" and then start the applet and it will re-download all your files, as a workaround
<dobey> (and you can just remove the "Ubuntu One.u1conflict" things after)
<dobey> (after in case there is a mismatch for some reason, and a file is in fact missing)
<vladanian> dobey, Ok, I'll try that. I can see that my current Ubuntu One folder is missing about 30MB of what's in the first conflict folder. The subsequent conflict folders are full of 0 byte files and empty folders
<dobey> if you still have an "Ubuntu One" folder without the conflict, just move it out of the way before restarting the applet
<dobey> would be good to file a bug with logs though :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> i'm back out again
<vladanian> thanks
<dobey> aquarius: i thought you were going to ask about the oauth library instead. i am disappointed :P
<dobey> later!
<aquarius> dobey, later :)
#ubuntuone 2009-09-03
<thisfred> morning
<aquarius> -> lunch
<verterok> g'morning
<jdo> CardinalFang, hi
<jdo> CardinalFang, this may come in handy: lp:~jdobrien/+junk/ubuntuone_web_api
<jdo> CardinalFang, right now it will only work with edge, so use it with the --url https://edge.ubuntuone.com/api/account/
<thisfred> red velvet whoopie pie: breakfast of champions.
<aquarius> whatever that is
<aquarius> :)
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm eating my way to the US, starting with the South, which, culinarily at least, Maryland seems to belong to. Can't say I'm unhappy with that.
<thisfred> Red Velvet cake is cake, that is red. whoopie pies are small soft cookies with cream cheese in the center, and apparently they make em in red velvet cake flavour (haven't had the real thing yet) At least they got the color right. (And no, it's not *just* junk food I'm exploring ;)
<thisfred> I can't resist buying or ordering stuff I've never eaten or even seen before. This is how you get to know what shark, or squid in its own ink tastes like. (neither was really special)
<teknico> swordfish otoh is quite good
<teknico> or was, I've not eaten it for a while
<thisfred> yeah, a swordish steak, well prepared, can be excellent
<thisfred> (I hardly ever eat meat or fish anymore either)
<Chipaca> whoo, boy
<Chipaca> thisfred: you've got to come to one of our asados
<Chipaca> :)
<thisfred> I would love to!
<Chipaca> noted :)
<aquarius> thisfred, is your fix-the-tests branch ready for review?
<thisfred> aquarius: indeed it is!
<aquarius> I should review it, then. heh. :)
<thisfred> since you already fixed it, shouldn't be much work ;) The atexit works beautifully btw, it seems!
<thisfred> or uglily, really, but it works :)
<aquarius> thisfred, er. fail
<thisfred> fail?
<aquarius> running the tests appears to shut down my actual desktopcouch.
<thisfred> and not the 'test' one?
<thisfred> or does it not use the test one at all?
<thisfred> can you look in /tmp and see if it created a db there somewheres?
<aquarius> it does use the "test" one (since I don't have a million extra DBs in my real DC)
<thisfred> aquarius: and is the test one left running, or does it shut down both?
<aquarius> am just about to check precisely that
<thisfred> (I guess that)
<thisfred> s even more ugly, but not a huge problem, right?
<thisfred> since anything that wants to talk to dc will start it again
<thisfred> and not a lot of non developers will be running tests all the time
<aquarius> ok. it seems to shut itself down
<aquarius> but it doesn't delete the tmp folder
<aquarius> and it seems to also shut my DC down
<FND> hi there - quick question about DesktopCouch: if I write an app that stores data using desktopcouch, am I correct in assuming it'd be trivial to switch to a generic CouchDB instance?
<aquarius> FND, yes, pretty trivial; if you use the desktopcouch.records API then you'd need to stub out that API slightly to talk to a static couchdb (so that it doesn't do all the desktopcouch discovery magic and OAuth and so on)
<aquarius> FND, and if you don't use the desktopcouch.records API then you'll need to do that discovery magic and OAuth yourself if you're talking to desktopcouch
<aquarius> (assuming your app's in Python, otherwise s/desktopcouch.records/couchdb-glib/ or similar :))
<FND> great - I haven't done anything with CouchDB yet, mostly because I couldn't be bothered looking into how to set it up - and DC would spare me that trouble
<aquarius> it will indeed. :)
<FND> thanks aquarius
<FND> what kind of discovery magic are you referring to?
<aquarius> desktopcouch runs on a random TCP port, so there's a D-Bus API to discover the port. dc.records calls this API for you and makes sure your data goes to the right place
<thisfred> aquarius: since it's a tmp dir, it will get cleaned up automatically depending on your system configuration, I thought it would be handy to keep it around for debugging porpoises
<aquarius> FND, there are a few other things that dc.records does for you, as you saw yesterday in the talk :)
<FND> gotcha
<thisfred> aquarius: it would be trivial to clean it up manually
<aquarius> thisfred, agreed
<aquarius> it stopping real DC is pretty annoying ,though :)
<thisfred> aquarius: well, minorly annoying maybe. It will be started by the first thing that needs it again, no?
<aquarius> yeah, it will (which was nice :))
<aquarius> but the pairing app, for example, doesn't do port rediscovery
<thisfred> (and this is not by design, no, maybe we should look at the stop_couchdb code)
<dobey> Chipaca: asado was that place we went to downtown with all the meat?
<Chipaca> dobey: or the place before that with all the meat
<thisfred> asado means grill, or no?
<thisfred> grilled?
<Chipaca> X asado means grilled X
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> which has become a pars pro toto
<Chipaca> but grilled to us means using the embers, not fire
<thisfred> so barbecue, really :)
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, let me know if you have questions about that openid script
<CardinalFang> thisfred, When we in the southern US say barbecue, we mean using smoke and very low heat.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, how far south?
<jdobrien> :)
<thisfred> the Timoa indians from mexico would approve
<thisfred> Barbacoa generally refers to meats or a whole sheep slow-cooked over an open fire, or more traditionally, in a hole dug in the ground covered with maguey leaves, although the interpretation is loose, and in the present day and in some cases may refer to meat steamed until tender.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, thisfred suggested it as the name of using embers (and notably not flame).
<urbanape> CardinalFang, did you get unblocked with your OAuth stuff?
<thisfred> in the Netherlands it usually means getting drunk while burning the grossest cheapest meat to a black crisp. On charcoal embers.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Not yet.  Maybe in the next two hours or so.
<urbanape> so, the js library seems to also not normalize and concatenate the request parameters.
<urbanape> at least, judging by the debugging output I'm spitting out.
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Welcome!
<urbanape> although I can't tell from reading it if 9.1.1 happens on the client or server side.
<thisfred> Oscar for greatest quality disparity between movie and soundtrack goes to "The harder they come". Although "Purple Rain" is a marginally worse movie, the soundtrack to "The Harder They Come" is so freaking awesome that it wins hands down. I thought y'all would like to know.
<urbanape> if it happens on the server side, then I should be fine
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I'm going to try ticking that accounts API soon.  What should I expect?
<dobey> aquarius: sheesh. that's not a blog post, it's an editorial!
<aquarius> dobey, what is?
<dobey> aquarius: your post about the dc irc talk
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, that script just dumps out a dict of the account information you get
<aquarius> well, it's fairly long 'cos it's got a full transcript in :)
<aquarius> should have done an excerpt, really.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Okay. Great.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, i through in simplejson for kicks
<urbanape> aquarius, got a moment or three?
<urbanape> for a quick pair?
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, give me ten mins
<urbanape> ta
<urbanape> anyone know how to copy multiple lines from the Firefox error console?
<aquarius> you can't. it sucks
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Hot damn!  It works.  I think.  '{}'
<aquarius> thisfred, how close are we to having syncing to the cloud work?
<dobey> dear rhythmbox, Thievery Corporation != Rob Zombie, kthx
<thisfred> aquarius: we need a proxy set up
<aquarius> thisfred, becuase that'll require changes on the desktop, even if trivial ones like "set the name of the server", and I dont want to miss the freeze.
<aquarius> Why do we need a proxy?
<aquarius> http load balancing?
<thisfred> aquarius: to unwrap ssl, and forward to the right machine
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, load balancing in the future
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, hmm...
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, did you use --url https://edge.ubuntuone.com/api/account/
<thisfred> aquarius: but also, until we have per db auth, we can't just open up all of couchdb
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, no "edge."
<jdobrien> CardinalFang,  need to use oauth
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I think I am.  This machine may not be associated yet, though.
<urbanape> aquarius, boo. Man, why software gotta be so suboptimal?
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, that would be the problem
<aquarius> thisfred, so, things standing in the way of it being done: ssl unwrapping proxy; precise definition of path to my database in the cloud; implementing database_name_prefix in the pair app; per-db auth. Is there anything else?
<aquarius> urbanape, all yours
<aquarius> urbanape, actually, standup in 4 mins, so after that?
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I'm not so sure now.  I have two entries in my cimputer list.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I have only two computers.  The IDs in the list are long.  Is there a hidden mapping between those IDs and the OAuth info I have here?
<urbanape> aquarius, yeah, after standup, thanks
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, if you look at the code, you'll see it is looking for a specific token, if you go to your keyring, you should be able to find that token
<urbanape> if you want, in the meanwhile, grab a copy of my latest branch: lp:~urbanape/bindwood/using-oauth
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, if it finds a token and that token is not granted access to ubuntuone, you'll get back {}
<urbanape> Now is the time on Sprockets when we DANCE!
<urbanape> er, I mean STANDUP. MEETING BEGINS
<urbanape> if you're on the Desktop+ team, give us a shout: me
<urbanape> then DONE/TODO/BLOCK
<urbanape> me
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, I could add some code to tickle the computer authorization dance
<aquarius> wtf? you're mental. :)
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> ich bin ein
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> aquarius: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHZR9SA5pOg
<urbanape> DONE: still wrestling with Bindwood and OAuth. Getting more meaningful error messages, but ultimately still failing to get connected.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish it up with maybe a little help from aquarius.
<urbanape> BLOCK: My own confounded inability to read an RFC.
<urbanape> aquarius, if you please
<aquarius> statik, CardinalFang?
<statik> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: did DC talk for UDW; work out what to do about quotas; discuss test-fix branch with thisfred
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue on branch to allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975); continue piston oauth in snowy; work through bug list; implement quota stuff
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: nothing! except me being a bit thick
<aquarius> teknico, still teknico, he rounds the defender GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<teknico> DONE: did more reviews, more work on deploying phone sync, made improvements to the create_couch_contacts.py script, skipped a test to be able to land a branch
<teknico> TODO: implement the details view for the contacts CRUD web ui
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Released 0.94.0, Million duplicates march, Fixed #422771, #409281
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Fix server to use python-oauth, Fix client/protocol to use python-oauth
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: se hablar
<rodrigo_> • DONE: oAuth request signing in couchdb-glib. Fixed certificates issue with Tomboy and u1.com. Submitted branch fixing 2nd and subsequent syncings between Tomboy and U1
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Finish oAuth signing. More tomboy syncing fixes
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> statik: go
<aquarius> dobey and jdobrien, cool work sorting a million duped bugs btw
<rodrigo_> dobey: :)
<jdobrien> aquarius, ?
<statik> DONE: can't remember TODO: domain name move aka death by a thousand cuts BLOCKED: nope
<statik> CardinalFang, it's you
<urbanape> poor statik. his mind's gone
<aquarius> jdobrien, I thought that was you on face duty doing loads of bugs. Might have been Chipaca now that I come to think of it :)
<jdobrien> aquarius, no im a useless lazy bum
<aquarius> jdobrien, if I was as lazy as you we'd have had DC out the door before Christmas last year :)
<jdobrien> DC?
<jdobrien> oh
<jdobrien> nm
<jdobrien> Desktop Couch I presume
<aquarius> yeah, they're a comic firm
<aquarius> not owned by Disney :)
 * dobey pokes CardinalFang 
<CardinalFang> DONE: learned a lot about OAuth.  Made way for replication daemon to know about static hosts' special needs; U1 isn't a special case.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get OAuth client working.  ...So that I can get account info from U1 API.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: AFAIK, API call '/apt/account/' doesn't really work yet.
<dobey> "Are we there yet?"
<statik> sounds like everyone
<aquarius> coolness
<aquarius> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> d'oh
<aquarius> oops.
<urbanape> 'sall good
<statik> teknico, great news on the contacts stuff, urbanape same for oauth
<urbanape> thanks, everyone
<urbanape> statik, we're really nearly there.
<urbanape> I've added two new libs to Bindwood. One is under Apache, the other is under BSD. Is that a problem?
 * urbanape pretty much hates having to even think about licensing.
<urbanape> aquarius, skype?
<statik> rodrigo_, what fixes are left for tomboy sync? it sounds pretty close
<rodrigo_> statik: locally all seems to work ok, except for notes added from the web ui, which are not synced to tomboy, but that's an easy fix I'll do as soon as the other branch is merged
<statik> cooooool
<rodrigo_> statik: as for the u1.com server, I was getting this morning a 400 on one of the oauth urls, need to investigate more
<rodrigo_> statik: and also, the notes not being shown (they are saved indeed) on the notes page
<rodrigo_> which I'm not sure what problem is about
<statik> rodrigo_, btw i am working on moving from ubuntuone.com to one.ubuntu.com next week, so the base URL in tomboy will need to change
<rodrigo_> ok, let me know when you do that, ad I'll change the tomboy pacjage's patch
<statik> CardinalFang, ^ this probably affects DC code also
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Some status information would be nice.  If auth fails, maybe poke something into the dict, or return a HTTP 403 or something.
<CardinalFang> The Ubuntu-trademarker fiends are going to freak out.  ... heh heh heh.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, more more...give me more more...i need i need i need :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: shouldn't failed auth give a 401?
<jdobrien> dobey, this isn't really failed oauth
<dobey> jdobrien: openid?
<jdobrien> dobey, no...it uses oauth tokens to look up account information
<dobey> right
<dobey> so what's "failed auth" mean then?
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: urbanape | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 198, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
<jdobrien> oh..you said failed oauth :)
<dobey> no i didn't
<jdobrien> dobey, hehe...but I did when I was repeating it back :)
<jdobrien> hehe
<dobey> yes
<CardinalFang> dobey, more like "we have no idea who you are".  And for 401, we definitely do not have a "WWW-Authenticate header field containing a challenge applicable to the requested resource." to send back, right?
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, I could certainly modify it so it doesn't swallow authentication issues. file a bug
<dobey> well the applicable method is oauth
 * jdobrien will bbiab
<dobey> CardinalFang: i'd really like to know how someone got a valid oauth token without having an account :)
<thisfred> fell off a truck
<CardinalFang> dobey, I'm new to OAuth, so I don't really know what "valid" means yet.
<dobey> CardinalFang: valid means an access token that lets them access the resource
<CardinalFang> Sounds tautological, then.
<urbanape> aquarius, so, I dove through the oauth code a bit more. A full night's sleep does wonders.
<urbanape> It looks like it does sort the parameters properly, but I doesn't seem to skip "OAuth realm"
<dobey> CardinalFang: i'm confused how one would get an access token from us that lets them access that resource, and then have the resource fail with "user not found"
<CardinalFang> dobey, so, assume it's not a valid token.  What should we do?
<dobey> CardinalFang: oauth spec says HTTP 401 Unauthorized
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Hrm, I'm looking in seahorse, and I don't see anything that matches either of the "Computers on your account" items.
<dobey> CardinalFang: looking how? it would be the "Ubuntu One token" and you have to view the password, and parse the string that it contains :)
<CardinalFang> dobey, so, 401 status code, and empty body?
<dobey> CardinalFang: there doesn't need to be anything in the body. so 401 status, WWW-Authenticate header, and empty body would be the correct answer
<CardinalFang> dobey, Ah, I was looking at the start.  There are two parts in a url-encoded scheme, and the second part matches one.
 * jdobrien nods
<dobey> CardinalFang: yeah, the "oauth_token=" bit is the important one, not the oauth_token_secret :)
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, as in the case of the sample code, i just check for a 200 before I do anything,
<CardinalFang> Then I must be constructing this wrong.  Hrm.
<CardinalFang> this == Authorization header
<dobey> how so?
<aquarius> urbanape, lp:~sil/bindwood/oauth-tests has a test in it which will print the oauth signature from each of JS and Python, which should make it easier for you to tweak the thing to see if it's doing it right
<urbanape> danke
<urbanape> aquarius, yup, they definitely make different signatures.
<aquarius> urbanape, indeed. And the python one is correct :)
<urbanape> now, to the tweakening!
<aquarius> urbanape, now just randomly frob the JS oauth code until it generates the right result. A genetic algorithm might be good here ;)
<urbanape> n00bisms and all, I wonder if it's worth a straight(ish) port of the Python code.
<Severity1> hi all
<Severity1> i have a question
<Severity1> how do i delete a folder in ubuntuone?
<jdobrien> dobey, so if the request has no token, the token is invalid, the token is not authorized, I should return a 401?
<urbanape> Severity1, through the web?
<Severity1> yeah
<urbanape> you don't, yet.
<dobey> jdobrien: http://oauth.net/core/1.0a#http_codes
<Severity1> so where do i delete it?
<Severity1> is there another way to delete a folder?
<urbanape> you can delete it on the filesystem, and we can probably compute the URL necessary to delete it directly
<jdobrien> dobey, thanks for th link
<Severity1> you mean the replica on my local?
<urbanape> Severity1, you can also go to /files/old and get the previous UI.
<Severity1> urbanape, its loading now
<urbanape> we're still in the process of establishing the new UI, and that was one feature we (I) overlooked.
<Severity1> ahhhh! nice ive been wondering where this UI went! thanks :)
<urbanape> aquarius, aha
<urbanape> and also, DUHH
<urbanape> I thought the keys in the accessor were the actual consumer_secret and token_secret
<urbanape> not the strings "consumer_secret" and "token_secret"
<aquarius> ah, that's my fault
<aquarius> they should be
<urbanape> ah, k
<aquarius> pushed fix to my branch, although you can remove the quotes yourself if you want :)
<urbanape> still generate different keys (I did)
<aquarius> as do I
<urbanape> er, different signatures
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, I am working on a branch to handle OAuth correctly :)
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, Roger.
<jdobrien> :) I felt guilty
<urbanape> we need to mash all our heads together
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, No worries.  You da man.
<jdobrien> urbanape, and make wine?
<urbanape> suits me
<urbanape> goes down easier than javascript oauth code
 * easwar volunteers to help jdobrien CardinalFang aquarius and urbanape ,ash their heads
<easwar> *mash
<Severity1> hi easwar
<easwar> hi Severity1
<Severity1> its my first time here
<easwar> mine too
<easwar> :P
<Severity1> lols
 * easwar gets back to writing that article
<leonel> Hello yesterday  I've deleted a file by  1 nautilus and  by the browser  and the file  still there .. any known bug ?
<Chipaca> leonel: depends. Are you running a new-ish client?
<Chipaca> leonel: new-ish is what's in karmic right now, or from the beta ppa :)
<leonel> 0.93.1+r194-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<Chipaca> hm, jaunty
<leonel> Chipaca: let me delete on karmic ..
<Chipaca> leonel: 0.94.0 is out there, I think
<dobey> aye
<leonel> yes karmic has 0.94
<Chipaca> dobey: there isn't a 0.94.0 for jaunty?
<leonel> Chipaca:  working fine with karmic ..
<dobey> Chipaca: there is
<dobey> Chipaca: it's in the ppa
<Chipaca> leonel: you probably want to update the jaunty package, then
<leonel> upgrading ubuntuone on jaunty
<Chipaca> leonel: if it still refuses to go away it might be another issue, otherwise it's one we fixed :)
<leonel> on karmic  and on the browser  worked
<leonel> Chipaca:  testing the upgraded package on jaunty
<Chipaca> leonel: ah, ok
<leonel> Chipaca:  on jaunty  now I got a   file.txt.u1conflict
<Severity1> leonel, ahhh ive experienced that too
<Chipaca> leonel: and file.txt is gone?
<Chipaca> (file.txt is the one you deleted, right?)
<leonel> Chipaca:  yes
<Chipaca> basically it means the client things that the file changed locally and on the server at the same time
<Chipaca> thinks, even
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I had a  "My Stuff/foo" folder and now I have a "foo.conflict" folder.  I just renamed it to "foo".
<Severity1> i think file.txt is also file.txt.u1conflict
<aquarius> urbanape, I have made the JS lib and the pytohn lib both print out their base strings. they are not hte same. http://paste.ubuntu.com/264482/ is informative and should give you somewhere to direct your efforts, I think :)
<leonel> Chipaca:   yes I've edited that file on  karmic  yesterday  then deleted on jaunty
<CardinalFang> aquarius, do you mind looking at mine?  I suspect you'll say "use the module already, damnit".
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can take a brief look yeah. But, use the module already, dammit :)
<aquarius> we have working (although crufty) oauth, and stuff to do that isn't "reimplement the oauth module in a nicer way"...
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: leonel: Severity1: outside of changing the file locally and on the server at the same time (or with the client disconnected), you shouldn't see too many 'conflcit' files
<aquarius> the current module certainly needs a cluebat or nine, I agree, though L)
<aquarius> :)
<CardinalFang> Mine isn't a file, and I haven't changed it anywhere since upload.
<CardinalFang> Only one box accessing it, too.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: leonel: Severity1: if you do, it's usually a bug, and the .u1conflict file itself is the ex-local file, and the non-.u1conflict is the one on the server
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: some causes of spurious conflicts have been fixed in 0.94
<CardinalFang> I had only one entry, the conflict, and no real directory in parallel.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: "foo.conflict" or "foo.u1conflict"?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: if the first, that's with an old client and an old server with a lot of bugs fixed since then (in particular, one that would give you a lot of that behavior)
<Chipaca> there are still many corner cases that will put a file in .u1conflict
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Er, good question.  I just renamed it and don't remember.
 * CardinalFang CCs jdo and urbanape.
<Chipaca> basically if we suspect we might be about to lose your data, we put it away in a conflict file just in case
<leonel> other than that ..    really  I'm loving  ubuntuone
<Severity1> Chipaca, ah so its a problem with the versions of the file in the server and client
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> (it can also happen if we get an OSError or IOError when operating on the node (file, directory, etc))
<Chipaca> the client has a little big state machine at its heart
<Chipaca> things like "if you close a file and made changes to it, upload the file"
<Chipaca> but also a lot of "if you got here we have no idea what to do, DESPAIR"
<Chipaca> or is that DISPAIR?
 * Chipaca dicts
<Chipaca> yeah, despair (all caps)
<dobey> bbiab, lunch!
<Chipaca> dunno where I was going with that thing about despair and all...
<Chipaca> ah, yes
<Chipaca> actually despair is more "I have no idea how you got here"
<Chipaca> and conflict (and this is why I started talking about despair) is one better than that; it's "I know how you got here, but I don't know how to get you out of here"
<Chipaca> so we know we aren't broken, but we know we could potentially lose data. So we take the safe approach
<Chipaca> little by little we either avoid the conflict states, or realize what to do to get people out of them :)
<aquarius> chad, I have poked your script a bit...it seems to be generating different signatures from the python oauth code
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I have poked your script a bit...it seems to be generating different signatures from the python oauth code
<aquarius> (oops :))
<CardinalFang> It's easy to confuse us.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Thanks.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can give you the adapted script that I'm using for testing if you want?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yesplease!
<urbanape> aquarius, so your pastebin would suggest  that we're missing some keys (callback and verifier (twice)) and incorrectly stashing the token_secret.
<urbanape> I've elminated the latter and boosted the former.
<aquarius> urbanape, ah, verifier's not actually in it twice, that was a cut and paste error. sorry :)
<aquarius> do you now get the same signature? (holds breath in antici....pation)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, sent
<urbanape> checking
<urbanape> still no.
<urbanape> do you have the snippet that spits out what's in the pastebin?
<aquarius> I assembled it in gedit, sorry -- no script which does it. I just grabbed a private copy of oauth.py and edited oauth.py and oauth.js to both print the basestring out
<urbanape> no worries
<urbanape> Okay, I've reduced the differences to the initial URL.
<urbanape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264515/
<urbanape> trailing slash
<urbanape> is all
<urbanape> apparently
<urbanape> got it
<aquarius> and...same signatures?
<urbanape> yup
<aquarius> yaaaaaaaaaa
 * aquarius dances
<CardinalFang> Alright, I'm sending patches for this oauth module.
<CardinalFang> I'll run it by you first, a.
<urbanape> hmm, still getting invalid signature from the server (under Bindwood)
<urbanape> but I'm adding your tests to my branch. Nicely done.
<urbanape> aquarius, okay, so next bit
<urbanape> I'm reasonably certain that the signatures are correct.
<urbanape> is my code actually doing the right thing here:
<dobey> hrmm
<urbanape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264527/
<dobey> urbanape: what are you trying to do?
<urbanape> authenticate and authorize
<urbanape> I'm still receiving "Invalid signature" from the server
<aquarius> urbanape, nope -- couch doesn't use request tokens. It's two-legged auth only
<urbanape> okay, well, that's gooder.
 * urbanape deletes code
<dobey> urbanape: what signature method are you using?
<aquarius> so you don't need to authorize the token -- the one you have is already authorized
<dobey> CardinalFang: what oauth module are you patching?
<urbanape> aquarius, swoot.
<urbanape> okay, so now, when pushing bookmarks, I'm getting invalid_json. Moving right along.
<CardinalFang> dobey, Leah Culver's Python module.
<dobey> why?
<CardinalFang> dobey, two bugs, and a few style problems.
 * CardinalFang cc's dobey.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, auth_header_parts('%s="%s"' % (k, escape(str(v)))) ?? auth_header_parts is a list. shouldn't you be appending to it?
 * dobey waits for this cc
<aquarius> me gets some dinner.
<jdo> does anyone understand what bug #423810 is talking about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423810 in ubuntuone-client "sharing *** is - sharing with me - working?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423810
<leonel> Just uploaded a text file on jaunty 0.94   and on karmic I've just got the file but empty
<dobey> jdo: apparently he's saying the e-mail isn't getting sent to the other user
<dobey> leonel: disconnect/reconnect the client on karmic
<jdo> dobey, i wonder if it's from the desktop or the web UI
<dobey> (though i'm surprised it appaered)
<dobey> jdo: i don't think it matters unless he's not entering an e-mail address in the email field
<CardinalFang> aquarius, My big problem was that I wasn't passing "sha1" module as a third parameter to hmac.new .
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha
<dobey> hmm, ok
 * dobey kicks oauth.py in the face
<dobey> what to do
<urbanape> kick it again
<dobey> good idea
<urbanape> so, I'm getting invalid_json on the query we send to the database before pushing bookmarks.
<jdo> CardinalFang, I don't know if our server is supporting HMAC
<urbanape> the only things that's changed in the query() method is the addition of an optional language parameter. Still defaults to "javascript"
<jdo> dobey, do you know if we switch from PLAINTEXT to HMAC?
<dobey> jdo: our server supports both
<jdo> hmm
<dobey> well, it supports HMAC-SHA1
<jdo> yes
<dobey> and CardinalFang wasn't generating hmac-sha1
<dobey> luckily (or rather, unluckily) i am poking through the server code right now
<dobey> but i've hit a point in the road where the bridge is out
<urbanape> heading out to lunch. back in a bit.
<leonel> dobey: leonel: disconnect/reconnect the client on karmic <-- Ubuntuone finished updating and    the file still empty
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> leonel: is it empty in the web ui?
<leonel> uploaded a text file on jaunty  0.94
<leonel> then  got sync in karmic  but empty
<leonel> disconnected  both machines  waited about 15 mins
<dobey> leonel: if you go to https://ubuntuone.com/files and open that file, is it empty?
<leonel> no file appeared on  ubuntuone.com/files     then  connected  and  all got sync but the file empty   and got a  .conflict  on jaunty
<leonel> dobey: yes the file on  ubuntuone.com/files is empty
<dobey> ok, so the problem was it didn't actually get uploaded
<leonel> yes  that was on jaunty
<dobey> leonel: on your jaunty machine, please run "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" to report a bug
<dobey> leonel: or just right-click on the applet and choose "Report a Problem"
<leonel> dobey: ok ..
<jdo> urbanape, ping
<jdo> I keep getting bad signature when using HMAC-SHA1
<jdo> :(
<jdo> Expected signature base string
<dobey> how are you generating it?
<jdo> dobey, using our libraries, I think I found the problem
<jdo> well...using oauth libraries
<jdo> I don't build it manually
<CardinalFang> dobey, jdo, I have a script that I *think* should work.  See email.
<jdo> my oauth_signature has a '=' at the end...it needs to be encoded for the POST
<dobey> yeah, that would cause it to fail :)
<jdo> CardinalFang, is that the one urbanape forwarded?
<jdo> CardinalFang, I wasn't sure why you did it all manually
<CardinalFang> jdo, Then, no.
<jdo> hehe
<jdo> the library does urllib.quote, but not encode
<dobey> why are you using HMAC-SHA1 anyway?
<jdo> dobey, I'm just trying it out
<jdo> dobey, I should be able to use either signature method
<CardinalFang> dobey, I had to choose one.  Neither worked.
<alexander_> Is it possible that the software also can download files which is synced from other PCs?
<Chipaca> alexander_: yes, of course
<Chipaca> alexander_: in fact, it can do so in two different ways
<Chipaca> alexander_: on the one hand, if you use both PCs with the same ubuntu one account, all files you upload on one pc will be downloaded on the other(s)
<Chipaca> alexander_: on the other hand, if you use different accounts for each pcs, you can share a subfolder with any of the other accounts, in either readonly or read/write modes
<alexander_> Thank you for your answer. But how can I administrat Ubuntu One, because it doens't sync both ways now?
<Chipaca> alexander_: it doesn't? what version are you using?
<alexander_> I've installed it yesterday so I guess the newest. But will try to reinstall it, I may know the error. Thank you for taking you time :)
<Chipaca> alexander_: jaunty, or karmic?
<alexander_> jaunty. Is karmic released?
<dobey> CardinalFang: what error do you get with that script?
<CardinalFang> dobey, No error.  I do not know if '/api/accounts/' does anything different when it works.
<dobey> CardinalFang: not even a json error?
<CardinalFang> dobey,  received {} has no 'id'
<CardinalFang> and   None
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> alexander__: karmic alpha5 is released today
<dobey> huh
<dobey> i thought desktopcouch pulled the oauth token from the gnome keyring?
<dobey> CardinalFang: it doesn't?
<dobey> grr, java is eating all my cpu
<CardinalFang> dobey, It does.
<dobey> desktopcouch.local_files.NoOAuthTokenException: OAuth details were not found in the ini file (/home/dobey/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini)
<CardinalFang> dobey, Or from couchdb,   /me looks.
<jdo> CardinalFang, I thought we discussed this
<jdo> CardinalFang, are you working from a computer that has been authorized to access ubuntuone?
<CardinalFang> jdo, Yes.
<jdo> CardinalFang, what's your username?
<CardinalFang> 'cmiller'
<jdo> CardinalFang, if you login to https://edge.ubuntuone.com and then go to /api/account/
<jdo> CardinalFang, what do you get? ^^
<CardinalFang> jdo, a nice full dictionary.
<jdo> CardinalFang, that is what you'll get with the web_api_tool script I sent you a link to
<jdo> CardinalFang, not that for some reason, HMAC_SHA1 is not working. I haven't determined why
<jdo> s/not/note.
<CardinalFang> jdo, Okay. Should Plaintext work?
<jdo> the example code I used was plain text
<jdo> since it's https, it's not necessarily a security risk
<CardinalFang> jdo, I don't see what you sent.  I see a reply to mine with a sample Authorixzation header.
<jdo> CardinalFang, the launchpad branch I sent you earlier
<jdo> CardinalFang, I found out why HMAC wasn't working though
<CardinalFang> jdo, In the script I sent you, you may change HMAC_SHA1 to PLAINTEXT , and get the same result, fwiw.
<jdo> CardinalFang, I used the oauth library to buld my request: http://pastebin.com/m181fad11
<thisfred> back
<jdo> CardinalFang, and the problem I was having is I stupidly had POST, when I was doing a GET :)
<CardinalFang> Hrm, sadly, I'm not.
<jdo> CardinalFang, what not?
<CardinalFang> POSTing.
<jdo> CardinalFang, posting to /api/account/  ?
<CardinalFang> Sadly, I'm my problem is not as simple as using the wrong method for requesting '/api/account/' .
<dobey> CardinalFang: how do i get your script to get my oauth token correctly?
<jdo> CardinalFang, what is the problem you're having?
<jdo> that script I just pasted pretty much does everything
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  I guess change desktopcouch/local_files.py .  aquarius wrote that function, and I haven't looked at what it needs to do.
<CardinalFang> dobey, ^
<CardinalFang> I doubt he would try to store information in two places though.  That's weird.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> well hell
<dobey> THAT is your problem
<dobey> CardinalFang: you're trying to use the oauth info for connecting to your local desktop couchdb, to contact the u1 server
<CardinalFang> Huh.  That would do it, eh?
<dobey> yes.
<dobey> :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I know a little about local_files.py, through no fault of my own, what's the problem
<dobey> thisfred: the problem is CardinalFang thought it was something that it's not :)
<thisfred> stop doing that CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  get_oauth_tokens() isn't as magical as I though.  It gets the wrong tokens.
<thisfred> my invoice is in the mail
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that gets the tokens from the gnome keyring, and is used only once I believe
<thisfred> but this area is still a little hazy for me too. It's just too many things talking to too many other things to all fit in my head at once
<CardinalFang> thisfred, exactly wrong,  :(  It gets the tokens from the INI file that have nothing to do with U1.
<thisfred> I try to avoid seeing the bigger picture
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, right, or that ;)
<jdo> CardinalFang, are you looking for different tokens?
<CardinalFang> jdo, I'm looking to U1 tokens.  I thought I had them.  I do not, until I write a function to get them.
<dobey> grr, amazon doesn't have any real vengaboys it seems
<jdo> CardinalFang, how does the u1 token associate with the couchdb stuff you're doing
<jdo> CardinalFang, Im wondering, forgetting about oauth tokens, what is this doing with desktopcouch
<dobey> jdo: well presumably they'll need a u1 oauth token to sync up the couchdb to ubuntuone.com
<CardinalFang> jdo, it doesn't directly.  Every machine may want to replicate to U1, and to do that one needs a U1 token.
<CardinalFang> But, it's not required.
<CardinalFang> "it" == replicating to U1.
<jdo> CardinalFang, so what is the db_name_prefix stuff for?
<jdo> CardinalFang, to replicate a remote db into a local one?
<jdo> "it" is such a magical word :)
<jdo> it's like "them" the people we blame for everything
<CardinalFang> jdo, db_name_prefix is an effort to make unique names on U1 servers, to preserve RESTful semantics.
<jdo> CardinalFang, so looking at your script, your really just looking for a user id from U1 right?
<CardinalFang> jdo, Yes.  *sigh*
<jdo> CardinalFang, that's the output of all the oauth magic
 * CardinalFang sighs deeply.
<jdo> CardinalFang, please use my script on a machine that is authorized to access Ubuntu One
<jdo> CardinalFang, by authorized, I mean it uses the syncdaemon to get a token
<jdo> ./web_api_tool.py --url https://edge.ubuntuone.com/api/account will dump out a dictionary of the account, you can used that dictionary to get the U1 userid
<lordmetroid> How do I find out the version number of the client?
<dobey> lordmetroid: dpkg -l ubuntuone-client ?
<jdo> lordmetroid, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<jdo> oh or that :)
<dobey> policy output can be confusing
<jdo> ooh...there's a new one
<dobey> especially if one has multiple PPAs
<dobey> or you can do "python -c 'import ubuntuone.clientdefs; print clientdefs.VERSION'
<urbanape_> feeling a little stabby
<Chipaca> isn't there a u1sdtool --version
<Chipaca> ?
<dobey> livin' the hobo life, with your hobo knife?
<dobey> Chipaca: there's a bug for it
<jblount> ~/away
<jblount> or /away
<Chipaca> dobey: close
<jblount> Either way, I'm back.
<statik> sing it jblount
<Chipaca> dobey: that is "so close!", not "close the bug" :)
<lordmetroid> ok, thanks
<dobey> heh
<urbanape_> dobey: Some folks call it a Kaiser Blade, I call it a Slingblade. Uh huh.
<CardinalFang> jdo, once I use the edge host, yours works.
<jdo> CardinalFang, yes, like I said several times
<jdo> :)
<jdo> CardinalFang, the latest and greatest is on edge
<urbanape_> aquarius, out of curiosity should we be re-instantiating these CouchDB instances in Bindwood?
<urbanape_> Would it be mo' bettah to just keep one instance around?
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> prolly
<aquarius> I was just being inefficient, I think :)
<urbanape_> k, I'm trying to eliminate cruft and find a nice way to test this stuff.
<dobey> urbanape: so yeah, just use PLAINTEXT instead of HMAC-SHA1
<dobey> and i'll just remove the HMAC-SHA1 support from the server :)
<urbanape> is that server setting in a config so I can test it locally?
<dobey> no, the adding of signature methods to the oauth server is programmatic
<urbanape> so, I'll wait for your branch of desktopcouch to show up?
<dobey> i'm not touching desktopcouch, no
<dobey> oh, are you trying to muck with tokens from local couchdb?
<urbanape> yeah, this is all dealing with desktopcouch
<dobey> oh, ok
<dobey> hrmm, i don't see HMAC_SHA1 anywhere in desktopcouch (with find/grep)
<urbanape> weird. That's what aquarius told me to use.
<dobey> i don't see PLAINTEXT either
<dobey> so i'm not sure what that means exactly
<urbanape> it means IS IT FRIDAY YET?
<statik> bindwood will be talking straight to couchdb using oauth, and CardinalFang is probably working on adding the Oauth support to desktopcouch as we speak
<statik> oh man, monday is a US holiday
<statik> i'm going to have to figure out how to spend it in a boat
<urbanape> boat boat boat
<urbanape> you a sailor?
<statik> i'd like to learn to sail so i can achieve my dream of bareback chartering a 50' bluewater catamaran to somewhere dangerous
<statik> right now i just have a little tiny broken center console boat
<statik> basically only good for scaring people with
<urbanape> zoom zoom
<CardinalFang> Be ye well ware of pirates, me hearty.
<statik> the thing about a boat is that it should be big enough to hold a compressor to refill the scuba tanks, you know?
<urbanape> absolutely.
<jdo> the problem here with boars is they won't let go fast in them until you're out in water where going fast in a small boat can be rough
<urbanape> friends of ours had a sweet little center console runabout in Key West.
<urbanape> Managed to get us out to the reef at least.
<jdo> s/boars/boats/
<jdo> smae things
<jdo> hehe
<jdo> arg
<jdo> It sure has been a pain typing since I lost my middle fingers in a cooking accident
<urbanape> I have trouble getting my boars up to speed.
<LordMetroid> is 423944
<LordMetroid> bug 423944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423944 in ubuntuone-client "Updating files is very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423944
<LordMetroid> is that a feature?
<jdo> LordMetroid, do you have throttling enabled?
<LordMetroid> Not in the client
<jdo> woop...then yes...yes it is a new feature :)
<jblount> LordMetroid: No, that is not a feature, we are still trying to figure out why it is so slow.
<dobey> boars?
<jblount> There is another bug with some casual statistics and comparisons to another similar service.
<jdo> jblount, but it is a feature...albeit an undesirable one
<dobey> i don't think you would fit inside a boar
<jdo> dobey, yes, I been ticketed 3 times riding my boar on the highway
<jdo> dobey, I was told it was strictly a water boar and not approved for public roads
<LordMetroid> Ok, jblount, thank you
<jdo> stupic lift kit was a waste
 * dobey proposes a branch for jdo to review
 * jdo reviews
 * jdo blindly approves dobey's proposal
<jdo> oh wow
<dobey> at least sept 19 is an international holiday
<CardinalFang> urbanape appeared on my flickr account notices, and looked around a bit and decided that facundobatista has far, far, far more fun than I have.
<urbanape> ha
<dobey> thisfred: i see what you meant about pulseaudio and cassettes now
<thisfred> dobey: weird huh?
<dobey> thisfred: was just changing songs in rbox, and when it cycled, the volume would go up real quick and then back down
<dobey> grmbl pulseaudio
<dobey> ah well
<thisfred> oh, well, for me it was definitely playing speed which was wobbly, not volume
<dobey> i'm off for now
<thisfred> later!
<dobey> later
<CardinalFang> statik, my desktopcouch/replicate-to-u1 branch relies on one.ubuntu.com and couchdb.one.ubuntu.com , fwiw.
<CardinalFang> it also relies on couchdb running there, et c, so that shouldn't be a signal that i'm waiting on you or anything.
<CardinalFang> G'night!
<statik> CardinalFang, great!
<joshuahoover> anyone think the applet icon looks blurry in the notification area?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: it looks blurry in the notification non-dialogs
<Chipaca> notification monologues?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ahhh...got ya...looking at a bug from chris kenyon and wasn't quite "getting it" :) forgot about the message notifications
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: oh yeah, that is definitely blurry
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, why?
#ubuntuone 2009-09-04
<leonel> all day ubuntu one does not sync files  just makes empty copies this between  Karmic and Jaunty
<leonel> even after  disconnects and connects
<leonel> and says  updating 1 of 2 files and there it hangs
<joshuahoover> leonel: did you update the client lately on the jaunty machine?
<leonel> yes 0.94
<leonel> 0.94.0+r198-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<joshuahoover> leonel: how about the karmic machine? which alpha are you using there?
<leonel> 2 hours since last update
<joshuahoover> leonel: alpha 5 then?
<joshuahoover> leonel: that was released today
<leonel> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> k
<joshuahoover> hmmm...if you look in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log do you see any files with syncdaemon exception in the name?
<leonel> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK --[SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE]--> ERROR!!!
<leonel> BadTransition: State READY_WITH_NETWORK can't handle the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE event
<joshuahoover> leonel: ok, i think you're going to need to file a bug report
<leonel> that from the latest  log
<leonel> going to bugs.launchpad.net
<leonel> thanks
<joshuahoover> leonel: if you right-click on the ubuntu one applet, select "report a bug"
<joshuahoover> leonel: and if you don't mind, can you attach the exception log to your bug report? this will help us figure out what's going on a bit better...thanks!
<leonel> joshuahoover: how do I attach  the log  the  right-click does not have  where to attach it ..  or  attach it on launchpad?
<joshuahoover> leonel: sorry about that...attach in launchpad :)
<leonel> ok
<Chipaca> leonel: hi
<Chipaca> leonel: what's the date on that log in exceptions?
<leonel> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2009-09-03_16-59-07
<leonel> date
<leonel> Thu Sep  3 17:19:08 MDT 2009
<Chipaca> leonel: and this is with r198?
<leonel> yes
<Chipaca> leonel: could you quit or kill the applet and the syncdaemon, and run «/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug» from a terminal?
<Chipaca> leonel: ?
<dobey> check the version # oauth-login.log
<dobey> leonel: did you report a bug as i asked you to earlier?
<leonel> dobey: got busy, now I'm taking this again to report the bug
<leonel> dobey:   --debug running
<leonel> FS_FILE_OPEN   and  CLOSE  on the 2  new files
<dobey> leonel: grep "0.94.0" ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<leonel> 2009-09-03 16:59:28,382:382.539987564 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Starting Ubuntu One client version 0.94.0
<leonel> launched the applet and connected
<leonel> the syncdaemon said :
<leonel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264709/
<dobey> leonel: grep "BadTransition" ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<leonel> this on jauntygrep "BadTransition" ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.*
<leonel> /home/leonel/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2009-09-03_16-59-07:BadTransition: State READY_WITH_NETWORK can't handle the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE
<dobey> both of those greps were on jaunty?
<leonel> yes
<dobey> ok
<LordMetroid> :D
<LordMetroid> He really do not like that collar
<LordMetroid> whoops
<dobey> looks like the BadTransition was from an old version of the client
<leonel> dobey:  want the logs from karmic ?
<leonel> this is what I have on jaunty
<leonel> ii  python-ubuntuone-client                    0.94.0+r198-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                 Ubuntu One client Python libraries
<leonel> ii  python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol           0.93.0+r69-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                  Python library for Ubuntu One file storage a
<leonel> ii  ubuntuone-client                           0.94.0+r198-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                 Ubuntu One client
<leonel> ii  ubuntuone-client-gnome                     0.94.0+r198-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                 Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<leonel> ii  ubuntuone-ppa-beta                         2009.05.14-0ubuntu1                              GPG keys and sources for the Ubuntu One pack
<dobey> no
<dobey> but an older version of syncdaemon was running when the BadTransition occurred, from what i can tell
<leonel> that was with the current version
<leonel> so  should I still do the bug report ?
<dobey> you can file a report but i'm like ~100% sure it's a duplicate of #420354
<dobey> as the logs say old code was still running at the time
<dobey> based on the information i have seen anyway
<dobey> leonel: you've not had any issues since that crash, right?
<leonel> dobey:  yes, that started yesterday
<dobey> leonel: can you quit the applet on both machines, and then start it again on both, and if there are any more issues please file bugs :)
<leonel> dobey:  did that a few times today , also tried  disconnect / connect  to restart
<leonel> and same result
<leonel> files with 0 length on    ubuntuone.com/files  and  on  nautilus
<leonel> now on  ubuntuone/files   selected  the 3 files to delete and  does not get deteted
<leonel> got to go I'll check latter on and to the bug report.
<leonel> Gracias / Thank You
<dobey> ok
<trothigar> hiya, I'm having trouble using ubuntuone. When I look at the web interface I see files but when I look at nautilus there are no files there.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hi.  Are you working on removing databases?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, no, I'm working on unpairing servers
<aquarius> although I have to go to the dentist so it peobably won't be finished today
<CardinalFang> Er, removing from replication is what I meant.
<aquarius> yes, that's what I'm working on :)
<aquarius> deleting the paired server record
<aquarius> that actually works fine, it's just all the GUI bits (take it out of this list, put it in this other list, hide the other list if its empty, blah blah blah)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I was thinking, if you write a "this should go away now" record somewhere, then in the normal replicaton process, I can remove this-server's replication entry from the remote end, the next time we see each other.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha, already done, sorta. Paired-server ecords don't actually get deleted.they get application_annotations.Ubuntu One.private_application_annotations.deleted = true
<aquarius> so you can look for that
<CardinalFang> Hrm, but those will persist, even after I reconcile everything.  I don't want to be unnecessarily chatty just because we were paired in the past.  A positive record that I can delete when I reconcile it would be netter.
<aquarius> correct, but if they're actually deleted then they can't be undeleted
<aquarius> also, remember that the .deleted=true hack is just a hack until we have proper history, at which point they can be actually deleted
<CardinalFang> I don't mean actually deleted, of course.
<aquarius> you don't have to be chatty, though; don't start replication for servers listed in deleted records, no?
<urbanape> brb hopefully
<CardinalFang> aquarius, when do I remove the entry from the far end?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah, your point being that you can't tell the difference between "this record has been deleted and needs reconciling" and "this record has been deleted and I've already reconciled it"
<aquarius> a good and wise argument.
<CardinalFang> Exactly.
<aquarius> is it worth having a whole other record for that? rather than just "reconciled=false" in the record itself?
<CardinalFang> In the record that we are also marking as deleted?
<aquarius> yep. So when I delete a record, I mark it as deleted and unreconciled. When you reconcile it, remove the "unreconciled" but leave it deleted
<CardinalFang> That sounds fair.
<CardinalFang> Also, new topic:  I was thinking of adding a "do-not-replicate" pane in the pairing tool, to mark databases we don't want copied.  This is probably near your work.
<CardinalFang> Spatially, in code and GUI.
<CardinalFang> I can wait a while if you think you'll commit soon.
<CardinalFang> soon = "before Tuesday.
 * CardinalFang afk 5 min.
<aquarius> I should have this done before tuesday.
<aquarius> I don't know about the do-not-replicate pane, though. I'm not sure I want it to be easy to say "don't replicate this database"
<CardinalFang> Hrm, okay.
<CardinalFang> The functionality exists in the replicator, for 'management' hard-coded and others in records.  I'm okay with leaving no way to get things in and out of that list.
<aquarius> *nod* yep. We certainly need a way of doing it, which we have. I just don't think we need convenient UI for it
<CardinalFang> Roger.  Now, is "gnomekeyring" module very Gnome-centric?  That is, will the Foobuntu people balk at it?
<aquarius> I...think so. But we're supporting Ubuntu
<aquarius> there is no cross-desktop keyring
<statik> one was just released last week
<statik> dunno if it's any good, but we can probably start using it for karmic+1
<statik> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/keyring
<CardinalFang> statik, Thanks
<aquarius> *nod* I saw that it exists, but haven't had a chance to look at it in any detail
<thisfred> aquarius: so, I added admin users galore to my system couchdb yesterday. Now all of the tests fail because of unauthorized
<thisfred> which was a bit of a surprise
<CardinalFang> Rawk!
<aquarius> erm
<CardinalFang> Oh, wait...
<aquarius> thisfred, the oauth user should be an admin
<thisfred> aquarius: there are no oauth tests?
<thisfred> aquarius: I mean the tests on my branch
<thisfred> which worked fine until then
<thisfred> so: 1. they aren't talking to the right db after all
<thisfred> 2. the admin users are being written to the ini and we inherit them.
<thisfred> 2. I just thought of
<aquarius> they're talking to your *system* couchdb? on 5984? that's wildly ungood.
<thisfred> aquarius: that would be one option, but I don't see how
<aquarius> does your system couchdb have all the test-created databses in them?
<aquarius> in it?
<thisfred> aquarius: my system couch isn't running. Since I don't think I have the right to shut it down if it is, I think we can assume 2.
<thisfred> which is bad, but less surprising:
<aquarius> the admin users aren't being written to the ini that couch is reading, though; we specifically start it up with an ini parameter
<thisfred> user accounts should not be part of an .ini file, especially when they are chainable for different databases. But maybe we are just using the chaining weirdly
<aquarius> pointing at XDG/desktop-couch/desktop-couch.ini
<aquarius> ah, man, it doesn't chain to the ones in /etc, does it?
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah I would think so.
<thisfred> aquarius: I'd hope not, but I'm not sure
<thisfred> it's the only explanation I can think of
<thisfred> I'm starting a master couch
<thisfred> aquarius: and verily, I cannot create a database there either
<thisfred> unchain my couch, Joe Cocker!
<aquarius> puzzled
<statik> aquarius, dobey: is this still a real bug? i know dobey is swamped, is this one we could dump on aquarius? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [Undecided,Triaged]
<thisfred> aquarius: the way we run couchdb, with the chaining command, a user in the system couch, becomes a user everywhere, at least for admins
<aquarius> thisfred, ok, that's bad. How do we make it not chain? I didn't realise it always chained to /etc ini files
<aquarius> we need to not do that
<thisfred> I did not either, and never considered in combination with the fact that non configuration stuff is dumped in the ini. That's not such great practice...
<thisfred> aquarius: will start asking on #couchdb, where they love me with great love ;)
<aquarius> statik, if it's still a real bug (it is a most confusing bug report!) then I'm happy to take it. dobey, is it still a real bug?
 * CardinalFang gets breakfast
<dobey> is what a what?
<dobey> oh UnknownLoginError
<dobey> yes
<dobey> particularly when the cert verification or host lookup/connection fails
<urbanape> morning u1ers
<aquarius> dobey, what's the suggested solution?
<thisfred> aquarius: I am 100% sure my analysis of the behavior is correct: deleting the admin users from /etc/couchdb/local.ini (note the *local*) fixes everything
<aquarius> thisfred, so, we need to make DC startup pass --dont-chain-ini-files-unless-i-tell-you-to to the couchdb executable. Except I don't know if there is such an option
<thisfred> aquarius: I think we should take out chaining, while we let the couch devs think of how they want to solve this
<thisfred> aquarius: we explicitly chain, we don't have to
<thisfred> aquarius: we can just generate the whole ini file ourselves
<aquarius> there is no reason, none, why chaining is a good idea, although we might need to boost our ini file writer to include some of the stuff in default.ini
<dobey> aquarius: not sure. for the cert validation, it would be nice if the certs we use for the storage protocol were used for that as well
<thisfred> aquarius: right. I'll file a bug then. And start on it, since this seems like it would be a good idea to solve
<dobey> aquarius: and for failures, it would be nice to not bunch everything together as "UnknownLoginError" but propagate the errors up somehow
<dobey> although i'd also like to not use pycurl, and instead use urllib2 or something, so we can reduce the number of http libraries we need/use
<aquarius> dobey, hang on, there's two sorts of fixes possible -- the first is to make the unknownloginerror not occur (by checking certs, etc), and the second is to handle login problems in some better user-visible way. Which were you planning on doing? both?
<aquarius> it uses pycurl because nothing else does cert checking, if I remember correctly
<dobey> aquarius: i think we need to do both. i don't know how to do the cert checking though
<dobey> well, pycurl does it automatically, but doesn't use our certs to check against
<aquarius> anyway, I have assigned the bug to me
<aquarius> hooray
<aquarius> haven't hacked on u1fs for a while...
<dobey> i think you can do it with urllib2 now, but you have to write your own class thingy to do it
<aquarius> ah, ok. I might ask you about that when I get to this bug :)
<dobey> which we'll need to do for supporting proxies as well
<aquarius> why is it so hard to say "get this URL"? grr
<dobey> unless there's some way to make pycurl do proxies and cert validation easily
<aquarius> don't know. I'll look at that when I look at the bug -- certainly I'd like to remove the pycurl dependency if I can
<dobey> yeah. i don't know enough about it currently to just go fix it, and i've been sacked with other critical/major issues, which i can fix :)
<aquarius> *nod* :)
<statik> dobey, are you still waiting on icons/emblems from someone?
<dobey> statik: afaik, design team is supposed to be drawing some
<statik> dobey, thats what i thought. can you file a bug for me in ubuntuone-client with the brief list of exactly what the deliverables are, and I will add the icon for the desktopcouch pairing tool and go hunting for our images?
<statik> since we have like one day left to integrate them before UI freeze
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/KarmicClient#Icons Needed
<statik> perfect, i'll take it from there
<statik> aquarius, can this bug be closed or punted to after karmic or something? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/399687
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<statik> stupid privacy
 * statik makes the bug public
<aquarius> statik, it's going to have to be punted until after karmic
<statik> thats a deal sir
<aquarius> we're not going to get a dbus api in before karmic
<aquarius> so it slips. Sorry.
<statik> we got the python api
<statik> i'm more worried about getting replication working with the cloud than about the dbus api, so no fuss there
<aquarius> and C, and ideally JS. D-Bus was there so people could call it from any language they wanted
<aquarius> but writing bindings isn't that hard
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> welllll
<dobey> technically speaking, we do have a dbus API :)
<aquarius> ?
<rodrigo_> yeah, getPort() and quit() :D
<statik> we've got some dbus, but i didn't think it exposed the contacts methods
<dobey> evolution-data-server has an API that lots of things are already using
<aquarius> heh
<dobey> so install evolution-couchdb, set it as your default store in evolution, and et voila!
<rodrigo_> well, right, and it's moving to dbus for 2.29
<dobey> oh, i thought e-d-s was already dbus
<dobey> it's still orbit?
<rodrigo_> no, the patch was merged in trunk, but 2.28 was already branched
<rodrigo_> yeah, good old orbit :)
<jblount> oh gosh!
<dobey> oh well
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> You know the drill! Do it!
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<statik> i have a quick announcement before jblount starts us off, is that ok jblount?
<jblount> statik: :)
<statik> ANNOUNCEMENT: As we are hurtling toward karmic release, we need to start saying 'not until after karmic' to more work. Please, refuse to work on anything that does not have a bug tagged with ubuntuone-karmic. If you are doing work that is not on a bug on that list, either stop doing the work or talk to me to get the tag added. Every day that goes by I will be more aggressively removing work from the ubuntuone-karmic list, because we *will*
<statik>  be shipping on time even if it means ripping out features. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic  Next Karmic release deadline is User Interface freeze on September 10th, which means new icons/UI tweaks MUST be uploaded by september 9th.
<statik> at the daily standup I want to start reporting progress in terms of driving that bug list to zero
<statik> we'll see how it goes :)
 * statik hands the baton back to jblount
<jblount> DONE: Lost in a sea of mockups, trying to sort out tabs stuff
<jblount> TODO: punt on some ui stuff so I can push the tabs in the next 60 minutes, reviews, reviews, reviews
<jblount> BLOCKED: Indecision on artistic direction
 * jblount tags teknico 
<teknico> DONE: implemented the details view for the new contacts web ui, made even more improvements to the creation of contacts for testing, did some reviews
<teknico> TODO: talking with jblount about the new contacts web ui, implementing adding and editing contacts
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: statik
<statik> DONE: Worked on the GreatDomainMove. Planning for Karmic+1 UDS, lots of bug herding.
<statik> TODO: Work with Chipaca on packaging next couchdb snapshot. Work on domain move.
<statik> BLCK: not-blocked-just-yet but anxiously awaiting versions of desktopcouch, bindwood and couchdb-glib which use oauth by default. Need icons, will chase today.
<statik> rodrigo_, et tu
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Added OAuth support to evo-couchdb, and lots of testing
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. More OAuth testing
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: More wrangling with OAuth. Sigh.
<urbanape> TODO: Ibid, most likely.
<urbanape> BLOCK: I keep thinking I'm not blocked, but evidently, I'm having a hard time degbugging these issues. Wouldn't mind a pair.
<urbanape> dobey: Your turn
<dobey> ⚜ DONE: Fixed server to use python-oauth, got python-oauth built on hardy
<dobey> ⚜ TODO: Reviews, Fix client/protocol to use python-oauth
<dobey> ⚜ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: avast me hearty!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: nothing got finished yesterday. nothing. I suck.
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975), although that's not tagged for karmic so I shall stop, or do desktopcouch bugs not get the tag?
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> ⚂ BUG COUNT: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<statik> aquarius, we need to add the tag for that
<aquarius> ah, OK, I'll carry on working on it then :)
<aquarius> I only have 3 bugs at the moment, which is nice, although I suspect there will be more
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (I think)
<CardinalFang> crap!
<rodrigo_> statik: I've got some bugs I think should have the tag also (tomboy notes stuff, and oauth for couchdb-glib), giving you the #s in 1 minute for you to double check
<aquarius> tag added
 * jblount re opens the meeting and hugs CardinalFang 
<aquarius> oh, and I'm going to the dentist in 20 minutes, because my life is just that great
<statik> thanks everyone! rodrigo_, can you mark the bugs for your tomboy sync work and couchdb-glib work as 'also affects project' and tag them with ubuntuone-karmic?
<rodrigo_> statik: ok
<statik> also affects project 'ubunet' is fine I think
<statik> urbanape, i'm already booked for today or i would pair with you on the js stuff. maybe teknico could peek at some of it with you?
<aquarius> statik, also affects project?
<aquarius> i thought ubunet was going awya
<urbanape> appreciate it, statik
<CardinalFang> DONE: D-c replication to U1, committed, needs review.  (Code assumes name change, couchdb exists there, db-name-account-mapping is implemented).
<dobey> i wish someone would split up all the server components into separate projects
<dobey> ode to the day!
<teknico> urbanape, statik, sure
<CardinalFang> TODO: Clean up replication and pairing code.
<statik> aquarius: well, it'll be renamed maybe one day after karmic. but it still holds our server code. if a bug needs an upload to karmic, then the bug task needs to be in ubuntu (sourcepackage). If we make a bug task also show up in one of the ubuntuone projects, then we can easily see it in that big list
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<dobey> but i am NOT doing it
<statik> dobey, no worries, i think you've done enough renames to get out of them forever :)
<urbanape> teknico, if you'd like, you can pull my code from lp:~urbanape/bindwood/using-oauth
<aquarius> statik, ah, ok, rodrigo needs to do that because the bugs are not on a project which is already part of ubuntu one. got it
<teknico> urbanape, ok
<urbanape> I'd be happy to chat through my current issues with you.
<urbanape> here, privmsg, or skype
<CardinalFang> TODO also: Implement second half of un-pairing code in replication daemon.  (There's a good rationale for this.)
<jblount> Is there an easy way to tell if a bzr branch is a shared repo? lp:ubunet branches are taking ages to pull down.
<statik> aquarius, we have to do the same with desktopcouch; if we need an upload then we need to do 'also affects distribution', select ubuntu and the sourcepackage 'desktopcouch', then nominate the bug for karmic. then the platform team decides whether the nomination is accepted. if the bug is medium importance and accepted for ubuntu, it means that it 'may' be uploaded. if it is critical or high importance and accepted for ubuntu and targeted to
<statik>  a milestone, it means that the bug will prevent the release from happening until it is fixed
<statik> jblount, i'm really happy to hear tabs are showing up soon
<statik> jblount, have you spoken on the phone with john lea yet?
<jblount> statik: Nope, should I?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, speaking of this, do you mind not marking the un-paired records as deleted?  The d-c view code these days should omit records marked as deleted.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, huh?
<statik> jblount: yes, give him a call this morning if you can. he works in london on the design team and is assigned 100% to our team. he will be happy to discuss artistic directiony stuff with you
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what shoudl I do instead?
<teknico> urbanape, done, wanna try skype?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Add some attribute that says it's dead or something.  I'll delete it when it's truly unused for anything.
<teknico> my skype id is teknico.net
<aquarius> CardinalFang, have to go to the dentist now. drop me a mail with what you want me to do?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Roger.
 * jblount scowls at the dentist. All of them.
<teknico> scowling is overrated
 * CardinalFang tries not to make a dentistry & England joke.
<dobey> heh
<CardinalFang> It is a pretty brutal profession, though.  Boy! I can't wait until we discover Medicine.
<CardinalFang> It's probably another 10 years off, though.
<urbanape> teknico, sure. I'm 'urbanape'
<dobey> CardinalFang: like working technology
<CardinalFang> dobey, No, we're always doomed for that.  We stop calling things "technology" when they are mature.
<CardinalFang> There will always be a bleeding edge somewhere.  When it was the wheel, we complained about that.
<dobey> computers are a hundred years old and still don't work!
<CardinalFang> Your computers in your calculator, microwave, thermostat, car -- all work.  Computers on Pioneer 10 are probably still working.  The bleeding edge sucks, as always.
<jblount> CardinalFang: This is a very interesting way to look at things. I'm glad you mentione dit.
<jblount> or it.
<thisfred> jan____: when you have a second, me and jdo have a question or two about authentication plugins :)
 * jdo immediately thinks 'dit' is something cool he is missing out on
<ditfred> jdo: dit == this in dutch
<CardinalFang> :)
<dobey> what's fred in dutch?
<jblount> dobey: Eric
<ditfred> majesteit ;)
<dobey> lies
<ditfred> indeed
<jdo> hehe
<ditfred> caught
 * jdo wishes he would have gone to the nice coffe house on the beach this morning
<thisfred> actually it would be dezefred, as dit is neuter
<dobey> jdo: no hurricane this week?
 * thisfred just received "Welcome to the United States: A Guide for New Immigrants"
<thisfred> yay!
<jblount> :)
<dobey> thisfred: does it say "You really have to try the fish." ?
<CardinalFang> Ha!
<thisfred> don't drink the water ;)
<thisfred> nothing on where to pick up my gun
<thisfred> maybe that's only when you become a citizen
<CardinalFang> Huh!  You should have received one with the pamphlet.
<thisfred> you'd think
<dobey> mail fraud is such a huge problem in this country
<CardinalFang> Reminds me of a bar in college.  We joked that they searched you for knives when you entered, and if you didn't have one, they issued you one.
 * aquarius returns
<aquarius> my teeth hurt.
<CardinalFang> alright, I have two desktopcouch merge proposals.
<aquarius> stupid dentist
<urbanape> anyone know if couch recently got picky about the body of json request?
<urbanape> we're sending this:
<urbanape> Bindwood: Query body: {"language":"javascript","map":"(function (doc) {if (doc.application_annotations && doc.application_annotations.Firefox && doc.application_annotations.Firefox.uuid) {emit(doc.application_annotations.Firefox.uuid, doc);}})"}
<urbanape> do those ampersands need to be escaped?
<aquarius> no. ampersands don't need escaping inside a string
<urbanape> that's what's kicking back invalid_json
<urbanape> I didn't think so
<aquarius> that json isn't invalid. Odd.
<urbanape> and helpful errors:
<urbanape> Bindwood: Error querying couch:  message: 'undefined', reason: '', description: 'undefined', error: 'invalid_json'
<aquarius> weird. Can you replicate the problem with, say, curl on the command line?
<aquarius> (although it's oauthed, of course)
<aquarius> (also, you can create design docs on teh filesystem rather than doing it from code, but don't worry about that for now)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, do you think the unpairing bug (bug #424386) that you filed is a karmic blocker?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424386 in desktopcouch "unpairing couchdb replication" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424386
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hrm.  It's embarassing, but not severe.
<aquarius> I don't understand what the second part of "For finding pairings, the pairing tool must ignore records that have {'unpaired'=True} set, and for new pairings, must remove any records that have {'unpaired'=True} ." means
<CardinalFang> aquarius, you show things that can be unpaired, yes?  If you find one of those records, do no show its entry as unpairable again.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah...that's problematic.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, because what if you change your mind
<CardinalFang> Then you may pair it again, I suppose.
<aquarius> there are three states: I am paired (record exists), I am not paired (record does not exist), I want to be not paired but it hasn't happened yet (record exists with unpaired:True)
<aquarius> ah, so I can show it as pairable again, that's fair. So when you choose a server to pair with, I need to check whether it has an unpaired:true record already
<aquarius> I need to draw myself a flowchart or something for this :)
<CardinalFang> Good point.  Yes.  Create or update existing to remove "unpaired" attribute.
<aquarius> gotcha. I'm going to restructure the code I've got.
<aquarius> (because there's also "is this a cloud server", since cloud servers don't get unpaired:true, they just get the record deleted straight away)
<CardinalFang> Right.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, is there a bug to describe the u1 couchdb replication stuff?
<aquarius> which replication stuff?
<CardinalFang> Like, local db names are mapped __ thusly.
<CardinalFang> I have it written, just trying to link work to bugs.
<CardinalFang> I don't want statik yelling at me.
<aquarius> ah. No, I don't think so
<urbanape> utter frustration
<urbanape> computing the correct headers and passing in the same request from curl gets me the info.
<urbanape> argle and/or bargle
<CardinalFang> urbanape, can you capture what's going out via wireshark, and compare/retry via curl?
<urbanape> I'll give that a try. I tried to recreate from as much of what I'm logging as possible, but it's likely there's something else twiddling it along the way.
<urbanape> hmm, doesn't find my interfaces. Probably a VMware issue.
<urbanape> ah, just needed to sudo it
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Oh, with your "Welcome to the US" pamphlet, you did get a coupon for a jar of peanut-butter, right?
<urbanape> weird. capturing on any interface, I don't see my Bindwood traffic. Nor do I see the CLI curl request.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, through Wifi, perhaps?
<urbanape> well, wireshark is set to capture on any network interface
<urbanape> I'll bet it's a VMware thing.
<CardinalFang> Ah, yeah.  That is it.  What's your host OS?  It should see it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: no coupons. :(
<urbanape> CardinalFang, Mac OS X
<urbanape> even if all the traffic is local to the guest? localhost requests.
<CardinalFang> What the hell?!  How are we supposed to acclimate new people without introducing them to peanut butter?  This is a dire social issue.
<CardinalFang> Actually, I don't know that .nl doesn't have peanut butter.  Does it. thisfred?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes. Thicker and less sweet, on the whole.
<thisfred> it's called pindakaas, (peanut cheese)
<dobey> CardinalFang: i think they replaced the peanut butter ones, with corn syrup ones
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Ah.  The sweetness bothers me too.  The mfr 'Jif' makes one with little sugar added.
<thisfred> I've found some good ones that don't have too much sugaer
<thisfred> right have the jif  one now
<aquarius> OK, off to see my daughter. Will try and be around a bit over the weeekend. TTFN, all
<dobey> CardinalFang: if you get the 'organic' ones, they're more accurate
<thisfred> Very good with eagle/goose/rooster brand chili sauce
<thisfred> aquarius: have a good weekend
<CardinalFang> I just had a peanut-butter and hot-chili-jelly sandwich.
<dobey> thisfred: you should come down to southern va one day and experience The True South (TM)
<thisfred> dobey: I would love to!
<thisfred> ALthough I hold that MD is below the Mason Dixon line, and shows it
<dobey> that's because the line is more of a bell curve
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yes, come visit.
<dobey> and you're in baltimore
<adelie42> Does ubuntuone require an explicit firewall rule? I have ubuntuone installed on two computers, one running jaunty, the other karmic, and neither of them are syncing, though both applets says "Your files are up to date". There is an 'x' on the applet, and selecting "connect" doesn't appear to do anything. Any help?
<dobey> which is less like maryland than the rest of maryland
<thisfred> One of my neighbours grew up in Florida, and she said MD has more of a  Southern feel
 * CardinalFang nods.
<dobey> adelie42: are you using a proxy?
<jblount> thisfred: Florida, at least central and south, are much more tropical than southern.
<thisfred> right. Also nice1
<thisfred> !
<dobey> thisfred: well, florida is definitely NOT The South (TM)
<thisfred> cuban pork sammiches, come highly recommended. Must try
<adelie42> dobey: I do not specify a proxy for any internet applications.
<CardinalFang> adelie42, You shouldn't need anything unusual, generally speaking.
<dobey> adelie42: you never got a firefox/whateveryourbrowseris window asking you to "add this computer"?
<adelie42> dobey: no
<dobey> adelie42: does "grep UnknownLoginError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log" show anything?
<dobey> thisfred: you should totally come down this weekend
<adelie42> dobey appears null
<adelie42> dobey: no output
<thisfred> dobey: we don't have a car yet, and we're dog "shopping" this weekend. As well as futon shopping.
<thisfred> Can I get there by amtrak? That would rock.
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, you can take Amtrak to Newport News, and I can pick you up at the train station
<thisfred> sounds cool, I love riding trains
<dobey> well, except i am hoping to sell my only car that would be sufficient for that, tomorrow :)
<thisfred> dobey: hehe, well no hurry
<dobey> thisfred: but Afr'Am Festival is this weekend in Norfolk
<CardinalFang> thisfred, being a train in the US, I think you have to help pedal.
<thisfred> I don't mind :)
<thisfred> dobey: oh cool. But this weekend is really not gonna work. I *will* make it down there though. It can be the 3rd state I visit :)
<thisfred> well technically the 5th or 6th if you count airports
<dobey> heh
<adelie42> dobey: UbuntuOne connects via tcp, of course, right? Cause if so, wireshark is showing no traffic generated generated when I click the connect button
<dobey> yes of course
<dobey> adelie42: you should have at least seen an https connection to ubuntuone.com, because it requested an oauth request token
<thisfred> wow, it's not cheap though. $73 each way
<dobey> adelie42: but apparently your browser is failing to launch or something.
<dobey> thisfred: yeah we don't really use trains in the US
<CardinalFang> adelie42:   $ ps x |grep ubuntuon[e]
<adelie42> dobey: he he, I just killed the applet, and tried running UbuntuOne from the application->internet menu item, and it took me to the authorization page asking me to authorize ubuntuone to connect to my account.
<CardinalFang> dobey, are you reviewing today?
<thisfred> dobey: I used to have an all public transport all the time pass in NL, that was awesome (expensive, but awesome) I'd expect I'd pay the same there for a 5 and a half hour trip, except I'd be almost out the other side of germany by then ;)
<dobey> adelie42: interesting
<dobey> CardinalFang: sadly yes
<CardinalFang> Don't be sad!  I have two branches to give you!
<dobey> yes, sad :)
<adelie42> dobey: and now they are sync'd. *shrug* Thanks for helping me rule some things out there.
<dobey> hrmm, airtran is stupid and doesn't map a route for BWI->PHF
<dobey> how silly
<urbanape> lunch, and then more kicking and screaming
<dobey> is Inside Edition coming back after lunch?
<urbanape> not if I'm lucky.
<urbanape> If I'm lucky, they'll find more celebrity gossip and despair to settle on.
<adelie42> dobey: Hmm.. I think what went wrong was that when I installed UbuntuOne, Google Chrome was my default browser which wasn't very happy with the UbuntuOne page, and I switched over to firefox as default, but didn't think to restart the applet.
<CardinalFang> That would do it.
<CardinalFang> Maybe the client applet should reopen the browser with every click before it's authorized.
<dobey> adelie42: hrmm, you shouldn't have to
<dobey> CardinalFang: it does
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<dobey> or rather, it should
<dobey> if it's not, it's a bug
<leonel> Service Temporarily Unavailable <-- this when uploading a file  on the browser ..
<CardinalFang> adelie42, what did it do for you? ^
<adelie42> It seems at least noteworthy enough for a bug report, and I think I have enough data to actually write a good report
<dobey> i think the problem is that the oauthdesktop temp web server isn't timing out soon enough, and so oauthdesktop stays in the "currently doing the auth" phase
<CardinalFang> adelie42, That would be great.  Thank you!
<leonel> dobey:  bug reported  424388
<adelie42> CardinalFang: Basically, Chrome has its own special BSOD when it detects that it can't render a page correctly which was what was displayed when UbuntuOne tried to do its little authorization thing. After that, trying to connect when I changed default browsers did nothing
<jan____> thisfred: hi
<dobey> leonel: cool, thanks
<dobey> adelie42: yeah please file a bug :)
<adelie42> dobey: Happy to help  :)
<adelie42> oh, and to anyone that cares, Karmic is looking VERY nice. I put some time into Jaunty, but unfortunately not this release. It is looking really impressive, and can hardly wait to see some of the stabilization.
<thisfred> jan____: hi
<thisfred> jan____: I think jdo got some answers from adam already
 * CardinalFang wishes all users were like adelie42.
<jan____> kool
<jan____> er
<jan____> cool
<thisfred> kohl
<thisfred> jan____: I do have a very weird admin problem though. See #couchdb if you're not completely maxed out (I know I'm silly for even asking that ;)
<jan____> thisfred: today is bad :)
<thisfred> yeah, np, I'll ask couchdb-user first
<jan____> k :)
<adelie42> CardinalFang: (had to run an errand) Honestly, I think one of the coolest parts of Linux is the opportunity to be a part of it. Thanks  :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: poke
<CardinalFang> dobey, hey!
<dobey> CardinalFang: can we not put the hostname in a config file somewhere?
<dobey> CardinalFang: or look it up via SRV record?
<CardinalFang> dobey, Oh, of Ubuntu One?  Hrm, yes, probably.
<dobey> yeah
<CardinalFang> I know almost nothing of SRV recoreds yet.
<dobey> because if i approve/land your branch now, it's not going to work :)
<CardinalFang> dobey, I still need a domain to search within, yes?  That's changing, too.
<CardinalFang> dobey, I don't think there' any thing listening at U1 anyway, yet, right?
<dobey> CardinalFang: i don't know. but what about connecting to edge instead?
<dobey> CardinalFang: how do i configure it to do that? :)
<dobey> or does it handle redirects correctly already?
<CardinalFang> Configure?  If you're a user, you don't configure hostname at all.
<dobey> if it handles redirects we can do magic on the server i think
<adelie42> Quick question, hopefully. How do you do an ubuntu-minimal install via a live CD?
<CardinalFang> adelie42, Hrm, #ubuntu might have an answer.
<dobey> yeah, no idea
<dobey> no need for minimal installs here :)
<adelie42> Figure. Thanks  :)
 * CardinalFang takes a break.
<haggisbasheruk> hi joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> hi haggisbasheruk
<trothigar> hi dobey
<dobey> hi trothigar
<trothigar> dobey, I'm having severe ubuntuone problems, it seems to have downloaded about ~500mb yet only 10.6mb appear in Ubuntu One. Is there any way to clear out my ubuntuone account?
<dobey> trothigar: you mean du -sh ~/Ubuntu One shows only about 10.6M?
<dobey> trothigar: do other people have folders shared with you to amount to that 500M?
<andrew> Curious, what are the triggers for ubuntuone to upload and download/sync?
<dobey> andrew: changing files in the ubuntu one directory (as it listens for file system events)
<statik> inotify
<dobey> andrew: disconnect/reconnect
<dobey> andrew: and i don't know what exactly triggers a server rescan, other than reconnecting
<dobey> but soon there should be notifications from the server too
<dobey> ni hao statik
<statik> ni hao dobey, sha shing long
<trothigar> dobey, du shows 22mb and I don't believe anyone has shared any folders with me ever.
<dobey> i don't think it downloaded 500M then?
<dobey> where did you get that figure from?
<andrew> I tryed putting a few files in the folder today and kept checking the web interface for the files, they never showed up
<dobey> andrew: i never said it was bug free :)
<dobey> andrew: please file bugs if it's not working as expected :)
<haggisbasheruk> andrew: disconnect/reconnect and try again
<haggisbasheruk> try logging in/out
<andrew> dobey: will test later, ended up using the web interface to upload for now (didn't have time to mess with it too much)
<andrew> Also (will report bug when I get a chance, probably next week as i'm heading out of town soon), is it normal that the applet icon disapears? (perhaps it's already been reported)
<haggisbasheruk> yes but you can change that in the applet properties andrew
<haggisbasheruk> change icon to show always
<andrew> How do I do that?
<haggisbasheruk> run ubuntuone again from menu then right click on icon
<haggisbasheruk> goto preferencies
<andrew> I click it, but it's still not showing
<haggisbasheruk> then click dropdown for show icon and change to always
<andrew> what dropdown?
<dobey> andrew: click "Disconnect" inside the Ubuntu One folder in nautilus, and it will re-appear
<haggisbasheruk> have you got icon on taskbar now ?
<dobey> andrew: there is a Preferences... menu item when you right-click on the applet
<haggisbasheruk> yup what dobey said
<andrew> I just went and killed the u1 processes, then reopened it. I also don't see any 'disconnect' (or anything similar) in the ubuntu one folder in nautilus
<haggisbasheruk> though i am in a custon cli / lxde install and run pcman filemanager so i duno the nautilus details :)
<dobey> have you logged out and back in ever since you installed the client? :)
<andrew> actually, probably not
<andrew> killed and restarted nautilus, I see the bar now
<andrew> i wonder if that's why it wasn't updating
<andrew> I'm guess I'm not used to having to logout/back in when I install a new program
<haggisbasheruk> dobey, with the open folder on the applet menu , does that open /home/$USER/Ubuntu One in nautilus  ? if so i need to make a request that we have an option in prefs for other file managers like pcman
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: it calls "xdg-open $thatpath"
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: so it should work with whatever filemanager you are using, so long as your desktop is doing the xdg spec stuff for that to work
<haggisbasheruk> i'll need to look into that then :) thanks dobey
<haggisbasheruk> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/home/haggisbasheruk/Ubuntu One/" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<haggisbasheruk> Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<haggisbasheruk> any ideas how to fix this dobey ?
<dobey> haggisbasheruk: hrmm, no
<haggisbasheruk> ahh , just wondering , i'll figure it out , was being lazy lol
<CardinalFang> Have a nice weekend, all.
<CardinalFang> No work on Moon Day, many of you.
<CardinalFang> Laters.
<trothigar> is there a way to delete folders from ubuntuone without using nautilus?
#ubuntuone 2009-09-05
<sak0> hi, i have a problema with applet. the error is: x-terminal-emulator: error:Expecting zero additional argumentos, found: 1
<sak0> hi?
<DeShark> Hello all, I'm having trouble uploading files to my ubuntu one space. The client says that the files are uploaded, yet when I go to the online folder, I can only see about half of my files. Is there any way to tell the client that the files haven't actually been uploaded and to retry the uploading process?
<DeShark> brb
<DeShark> back
#ubuntuone 2009-09-06
<RainCT> Hi. Are symlinks supported by now or are they still not working?
<verterok> RainCT: hi, no support for symlinks yet, you could subscribe to the bugs: 406930, 386019
<RainCT> verterok: ok, thanks
<remi95> bonjour ! y en a t-il qui parlent français dans ce salon ?
<remi95> il n'y a personne à ce que je vois, non ? =)
<remi95> ok bon ba tant pis=)
<snikker> hi, ubuntuone doesn't work with kde4?
<snikker> no one?
<Wazzeg> hi
<Wazzeg> hi
<Wazzeg> I can't add my computer to my account
<Wazzeg> Can anyone help?
<Wazzeg> I've read the FAQ and I've set the Firefox proxy settings
<Wazzeg> It still doesn't want the truth.
<dutchie> ubuntu one seems to be syncing my files, but none of the data in them
#ubuntuone 2010-09-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<rye> rodrigo_, hi, I've spent some time this weekend trying to make gir bindings for libsyncdaemon  work with python and tried to annotate signals. Having spent nearly an hour I found bug #631058 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631058 in ubuntuone-client "libsyncdaemon source uses tabs and breaks gtk-doc and gobject-introspection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631058
<rodrigo_> rye, looking
<rodrigo_> rye, ugh
<rye> rodrigo_, i.e. the source uses tabs, but if I add comments aligned with the code that is registering the signals - it silently skips that block :(
<rye> rodrigo_, i am still thinking about connect() but with gir rename function we may even stop worrying about renaming anything in the sources, but I have yet to succeed to return GSList from got-published-files signal - it is now just an opaque gpointer
<rodrigo_> rye, ah, cool  about the renaming
<rodrigo_> rye, in which .h file do you see the tabs? I have my emacs configured to use spaces for tabs, so it might be just in one spot
<rodrigo_> although, gtk-doc and g-i are indeed too fragile if they get confused by this
<rye> rodrigo_, syncdaemon-daemon.c
<rye> rodrigo_, if i put signal annotation there preserving the indentation - it is skipped; however I am still not able to force gi-scanner to treat gpointer as GSList
<rye> anybody here experiencing bug #629517 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 629517 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Can't log in: required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629517
<md-llyr> when I invoke system>preferences>Ubuntu One no account info is shown, the only machine shown is <LOCAL MACHINE>, and any attempt to connect just does nothing. When I login to the website my computer is shown unde "Computers on your account." Can someone point me in a direction to resolve this?
<rye> md-llyr, are you running Maverick Meerkat beta?
<md-llyr> No. Sorry, I should have pointed out this is 10.04 and is completely up-to-date
<rye> md-llyr, could you please log into https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines and see whether your machine is listed. Another question - are you running nightlies release or stock ubuntuone-client version shipped in lucid-updates?
<md-llyr> rye: I'm already logged in there and this computer is shown there, with its correct name, under "Computers on your account."
<md-llyr> rye: I'm running the stock client.
<rye> md-llyr, may I ask you to check what's the status of syncdaemon - could you please run u1sdtool -s in the terminal?
<md-llyr> rye, is there a particular part of the output that I should report back on? I'm an Ubuntu newb
<rye> md-llyr, you can copy & paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link to the paste here
<md-llyr> rye: will do. One moment, please
<md-llyr> rye: I thinnk I've done this correctly. . . output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/489346/
<rye> md-llyr, ok, just to test the token - could you please run u1sdtool --connect - that will ask syncdaemon to connect. After that (after 5 seconds or so) could you please re-paste the output of u1sdtool -s
<rye> Chipaca, hi, may I ask you about bug #618225 ? I feel that if the users will end up starting the machines, waiting for local rescan and then failing to get syncdaemon connected - that would not be really great
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618225 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-launch is useless, nearly exclusive HDD usage on login during metadata loading (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618225
<mkarnicki> rye: :D ---> u1sdtool --connect; sleep 5; u1sdtool -s ;)
<rye> mkarnicki, should be "... ; u1sdtool -s ---> ;)"
<rye> mkarnicki, but yes, that could be done easier, thanks... I really need to come up with a diagnostic gui for all that
<md-llyr> rye: Got a bit confused with the other input ;-) u1sdtool --connect just gave me a prompt in response. u1sdtool --connect; sleep 5; u1sdtool -s gave me the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/489352/ Same as before
<rye> md-llyr, meh, not really good though it looks like... hm, could you please copy the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  - btw, to efficiently copy&paste to paste.ubuntu.com - install pastebinit package and put contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/489360/ to ~/.pastebinit.xml replacing the values with your own
<md-llyr> rye: installing pastebinit pkg now
<rye> md-llyr, that would be handy in the future, manual pasting of the files is boooring
<mkarnicki> rye: np, just throwing my 2 cents in :)
<mkarnicki> rye: a diagnostic gui is a cool idea. it could even paste selected files into paste.ubuntu.com (with user permission) and copy the link into the clipboard :)
<rye> mkarnicki, exactly, and with one-file download it will really make everything simpler
<md-llyr> rye: Sorry for the delay. That log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/489364/
<rye> md-llyr, so, when you run u1sdtool --connect it simply returns the prompt w/o printing anything, right?
<md-llyr> rye: Yes, correct
<rye> md-llyr, could you please run the following - " ps auxww | grep ubuntuone | pastebin "  - that would automatically pastebin processes info that have ubuntuone in their names, looks like u1sdtool cannot control ubuntuone syncdaemon process so we will try killing all ubuntuone processes to get a fresh start
<Chipaca> rye: what was that re #618225 ?
<md-llyr> rye: I ran that and got "pastebin: command not found"
<rye> md-llyr, ah, sorry -  ps auxww | grep ubuntuone | pastebinit
<rye> Chipaca, i start my machine, i log into gdm, nautilus starts, nautilus plugin starts, contacts syncdaemon, syncdaemon eats my hdd for a minute or so and in the end it is not connected. How would the user feel?
<Chipaca> rye: how many files do  you have?
<rye> Chipaca, 376 nodes (files + folders)
<md-llyr> rye: output is at http://pastebin.com/5gyEmT4C
<Chipaca> rye: across all udfs?
<rye> Chipaca, yup
<rye> Chipaca, heh, and rtg@buzz:~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm$ find  | wc -l -> 4974 O_O
<Chipaca> rye: you're telling me you have only 100 nodes outside of the "from system user" ones?
<rye> Chipaca, i don't have "from system user" shares :(
<Chipaca> rye: can you run the metadata dumper tool and pastebin its output?
<rye> Chipaca, metadata dumper - ?
<Chipaca> rye: yes, the metadata dumper
<Chipaca> rye: dump_metadata.py
<Chipaca> facundobatista: any reason dump_metadata.py isn't in lp:ubuntuone-client ?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, it is!
<rye> Chipaca, https://pastebin.canonical.com/36790/
<rye> facundobatista, Chipaca - it is, in contrib/ folder, in the sources only
<Chipaca> facundobatista: yay :)
<rye> Chipaca, well, i believe i have too much metadata but that does not change the issue - in case there are a lot of files syncdaemon will start disconnected
<Chipaca> rye: yes, that is true
<rye> Chipaca, btw, is there any cleanup script to get rid of old and bad metadata files?
<Chipaca> rye: not afaik. facundobatista, verterok? ^
<verterok> rye: what is an old and bad metadata file? :)
<rye> verterok, i have 4K metadata files and only ~600 files - is that ok?
<Chipaca> I'd call that 5k, not 4k :)
<verterok> rye: how do you count the md files?
<facundobatista> rye, that 'find' also counts directories
<rye> verterok, Chipaca wait, i have ... 4974 files & folders in the metadata, ... syncdaemon/fsm$ find -type d | wc -l -> 4369
<Chipaca> heh
<rye> 4369 firectories.. omg
<Chipaca> empty subdirs
<rye> directories
<rye> and all they are scanned
<rye> booo
<Chipaca> so, easy to fix
<rye> Chipaca, yup
<Chipaca> find -type d -depth -print0 | xargs -0 rmdir -p
<facundobatista> rye, 'scanned'?
<verterok> scanned ?
<Chipaca> or something like that
<Chipaca> rye: can you try, and let me know if that speeds things up? it might :)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, it doesn't, we already measured that up
<Chipaca> darn
<rye> Chipaca, verterok, facundobatista, let me restart to have the latest readings first and to get the proper logs
<facundobatista> verterok, do you remember that? I was in Perú at that time
<Chipaca> facundobatista: rye has very few files, but syncdaemon still takes a minute to scan the metadata, which makes it lose the request to connect
<facundobatista> rye, restart syncdaemon or your computer?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, the metatada is not scanned, it is loaded
<Chipaca> I think next cycle we need to revisit the file shelf performance, with an eye on startup this time as well
<rye> md-llyr, could you please run the following -  kill 15642  23418 23656 and then run preferences window again - i will return in 5 minutes to continue
<verterok> Chipaca: file shelf isn't the problem, building the fsm index is the startup bottleneck
<Chipaca> damn again. I knew that.
<verterok> :)
<rye> facundobatista, verterok, Chipaca - you will be surprised: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489383/
<verterok> rye: I'm quite sure isn't related to the deleted directories
 * verterok need to get some food, bbiab
<rye> verterok, 1. rebooted cleanly - ubuntuone-client started, finished into READY state. copied the lines to the text file. Removed directories; repeated - no other changes
<rye> verterok, and i don't really see how 4K folders being scanned during metadata loading would not make a difference...
<verterok> rye: syncdaemon doesn't scan the metadata
<rye> verterok, how is the loading performed?
<Chipaca> in the limit, just traversing a directory with too many nodes is slower
<verterok> rye: really need to get some food, but basically it's doing a os.walk
<rye> Chipaca, btw, ubuntuone-launch will fail with sso tokens - no ubuntuone-realm https://ubuntuone.com there
<rye> verterok, exactly, os.walk() walks the directories and finds the folders, files, if I walk /tmp it would be much faster than /, right?
<verterok> rye: you can easily write a script to do os.walk over a lot of dirs vs just a few, and you'll not see a significant difference
<rye> verterok, ok, waiting for you after you return back and we will continue fighting :)
<verterok> :)
<rye> Chipaca, aargh i konw why syncdaemon is not started
<Chipaca> rye: see? I told you it was your fault all along
<rye> Chipaca, no
<Chipaca> i didn't?
 * Chipaca tries to rewrite history, and fails
<rye> Chipaca, it won't work - syncdaemon is started by nautilus, and the check is_running() succeeds leaving syncdaemon in READY state 4EVER!
<Chipaca> rye: el qué?
 * rye is testing testing testing
<Chipaca> rye: you rock. But i didn't quite get it.
<rye> Chipaca, don't worry, i don't get it too but I am testing to find out what's wrong
<Chipaca> rye: yes, nautilus is starting syncdaemon early. Three or four minutes later u1sdtool -c should be run by the ubuntu one startup thing. That's a bug, btw, but one that should make your issue better, not worse.
<rye> Chipaca, erm, it is not u1sdtool -c, it is /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch which is running
<md-llyr> rye: I did as you suggested and killed those processes then reinvoked the Preferences module. This time I got a web screen asking me to verify the machine. However, I think NoScript was blocking something there, so I disabled NoScript, but am now back to the same place I was at the beginning. WOuld it be worthwhile to simply remove then reinstall Ubuntu One?
<Chipaca> rye: same difference :)
<rye> md-llyr, if noscript prevented you from connecting then try killall ubuntuone-login, close and reopen ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> Chipaca, nope, first of all ubuntuone-launch will not work with SSO tokens since they do not have ubuntuone-realm: https://ubuntuone.com in them and that is a separate bug i am going to file
<Chipaca> rye: correct. Yes, thank you.
<Chipaca> rye: do you have handy the url to apachelogger's post about u1 and kde?
<rye_> wifi died
<rye_> bug #631822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631822 in ubuntuone-client "[maverick] ubuntuone-launch is not compatible with SSO tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631822
<rye_> stage_two fails......
<rye_> no it does not...
 * rye_ needs to make up his mind
<duanedesign> afternooon rye_
 * duanedesign is getting a late start on the day :)
<rye_> duanedesign, hi, is u1sdtool starts up in READY or connected state for you?
 * rye_ remembers asking that but now it is a subject of the channel...
<Chipaca> duanedesign: the answer to that is "it depends", because there is a timing issue
<rye_> Chipaca, syncdaemon does not connect now even though i run /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch manually
<rye_> Chipaca, by now i mean now as we speek
<Chipaca> rye_: and you have an old-style token in your keyring?
<rye_> Chipaca, i do, i have a time machine for this purpose
<md-llyr> rye_: Same problem until I disabled the ABE (Application Boundaries Enforcer) module in NoScript. It seemed to be related to "Prevent Internet sites from requesting LAN resources." Even though I've reenabled that module all appears fine for now
 * Chipaca 's sarcasm-o-meter blows up in a haze of sparks
<rye_> to those who wonder about what I've just said - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<Chipaca> ah, cool
<Chipaca> rye_: how does it fail?
<duanedesign> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<duanedesign> queues:IDLE
<md-llyr> rye_: Thank you VERY much for your help. Much appreciated. Discovering this may actually help me solve another problem I'm having.
<rye_> md-llyr, another problem - what is that?
<rye_> duanedesign, so your one got connected
<duanedesign> rye_: yep
<rye_> and mine is stuck in READY the same way md-llyr's one got... hmmm
<duanedesign> rye_: my computer has been non for several days. I shall disconnect and reconnect
<duanedesign> s/nen/on
<duanedesign> ugh, s/non/on  :)
<rye_> Chipaca, ok, not a clean-room experiment. Rebooting to find out more
 * Chipaca buys rye_ a box of tissues
 * rye_ feels that this is precisely what he had been doing last year to debug appplet dbus issue...
 * rye_ rebooooot!
<rye> Chipaca, duanedesign - yes, timing issue; after I got rid of those 4K old folders my syncdaemon connected on start; I believe this calls for a bug report and a cleanup script
<Chipaca> rye: yes
<Chipaca> rye: however, note the performance of the indexes at start *is* known to be a issue for people with many files. Such as me.
<rye> Chipaca, yes, i have filed at least 2 bugs about that, participated in the discussion and cried about that all over #ubuntuone channel
<Chipaca> rye: ok, good.
<Chipaca> rye: now that that time is actually longer than server rescan, we can probably get it fixed :)
 * rye needs to come up with a clever cleanup script...
<rye> Chipaca, files are now uploaded faster than metadata loading times! Server rescan is nearly unnoticeable...
<Chipaca> rye: :) yes
 * Chipaca distracts rye away from the pain for a few seconds
 * rye is easily distracted now
<rye> duanedesign, could you please run find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type d | wc -l ?
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<duanedesign> rye:  4368
<seif> hey guys
<seif> i keep getting
<seif> Your Ubuntu One storage is full. Follow the link below to upgrade your subscription
<seif> every time i log into ubuntu on mavrick
<seif> but i only have 200 kb on ubutnu one
<duanedesign> hello seif
<seif> hey guys
<seif> :)
<seif> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> seif: are all your files in your Ubuntu One folder? Do you have any other folders in your Home Directory set to sync?
<seif> duanedesign, i have nothign set ot sync
#ubuntuone 2010-09-07
<duanedesign> so if you run this command: u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> seif: only the Purchased from Ubntu One folder comes up?
<seif> u1sdtool --list-folders
<seif> No folders
<duanedesign> seif: what do you get when you run: u1sdtool -s
<seif> duanedesign, State: READY
<seif>     connection: Not User With Network
<seif>     description: ready to connect
<seif>     is_connected: False
<seif>     is_error: False
<seif>     is_online: False
<seif>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> seif: ok. Can you run:  u1sdtool -c
<seif> nothing happens
<seif> duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> sorry. it doesn't print anything.
<duanedesign> now run:   u1sdtool -s
<seif> State: AUTH_FAILED
<seif>     connection: With User With Network
<seif>     description: auth failed
<seif>     is_connected: False
<seif>     is_error: True
<seif>     is_online: False
<seif>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<seif> duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> ok
<seif> duanedesign, i cant login thoguh
<duanedesign> seif: seems their is a bug in Maverick that is causing the Auth Faailed
<seif> :(
<duanedesign> seif: their is a workaround
<seif> duanedesign, do tell please
<ajmitch> duanedesign: got a bug # for that one?
<duanedesign> ajmitch: good question. From what i understand it is server side
<seif> duanedesign, oh ok
<seif> so i should wait
<seif> ?
<duanedesign> seif: System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption
<duanedesign> seif: look for Ubuntu One Token
<seif> found
<duanedesign> Right-click and delete
<ajmitch> duanedesign: right, I'm just holding off uploading stuff to debian until there's some reasonable chance of it all working :)
<duanedesign> ajmitch: ;)
<duanedesign> seif: then go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<seif> i think i fixed it
<duanedesign> seif: find the machine and select it and click 'remove selected machine'
<seif> just a sex
<seif> sec
<seif> lol
<duanedesign> haha
<ajmitch> something only the famous steve lofty could say ;)
<seif> ajmitch, i say porn :P
<duanedesign> seif: so you have it ill fill in the last two steps
<duanedesign> seif: after rmoving the token and removing the computer from /account/machines
<duanedesign> seif: run the commands:
<duanedesign> wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<duanedesign> python ubuntuone-old-auth.py
<duanedesign> and that script should open the browser and prompt you to add your computer
<seif> ok
<seif> done
<seif> and ....
<seif> Your Ubuntu One storage is full. Follow the link below to upgrade your subscription.
<seif> let me restart
<rye> facundobatista, hi, on my netbook i have Documents folder which is listed in list-folders, but which causes KeyError when i try to get metadata info for it, rescan-from-scratch produces errors in logs so i cannot make it sync again, that folder is shared between 2 computers so removing and re-adding is not really an option
<rye> 010-09-07 16:27:29,358 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: VM_UDF_SUBSCRIBE_ERROR, args:(dbus.String(u'5577d808-6a3f-4873-8b27-1fd644bd7e20'), 'METADATA_DOES_NOT_EXIST'), kw:{}
<rye> grrr
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<facundobatista> rye, would you please dump your metadata and show us the result?
<verterok> rye: it's a UDF or share?
<rye> verterok, UDF
<verterok> rye: with a share inside it?
<rye> verterok, yes, there are shares within that folder and public files
<verterok> ok
<verterok> rye: please dump the metadata as facundobatista requested :)
<rye> verterok, sure... fetchin' and dumpin'
<rye> facundobatista, btw, once that METADATA_DOES_NOT_EXIST happens there is another stacktrace about variable usage before assignment
<verterok> rye: please pastebin :)
<rye> verterok, - stacktrace- http://paste.ubuntu.com/489846/, metadata - https://pastebin.canonical.com/36810/, but i tried unsubscribing/subscribing to the folder so right now it is not subscribed, therefore not seen (probably)
<verterok> rye: ok, there is a bug (the traceback)
<verterok> rye: but isn't related to the METADATA_DOES_NOT_EXIST
<verterok> rye: could you file a bug with just the traceback, I'll fix it today :)
<rye> verterok, yes, that is something that should never happen, i just want to get Documents folder on this netbook :)
<rye> verterok, ok, filing-a-bug
<verterok> hmm, the udf id is correct
<facundobatista> rye, yes, bugs should never happen
 * verterok get his squash-the-bugs hat
<rye> verterok, bug #632439
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632439 in ubuntuone-client "UnboundLocalError when an error occurs during udf subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632439
<verterok> facundobatista: no idea why isn't finding it
<verterok> rye: thanks!
<rye> verterok, you are welcome... though i have no idea where that metadata item went and another thing - how can I make it come back
<verterok> rye: I assume that u1sdtool --list-folders shows the Documents folder
<verterok> right?
<rye> verterok, yes, exactly, it shows the folders, but metadata request for /home/rtg/Documents results in KeyError
<verterok> facundobatista: I think I got it
<verterok> rye, facundobatista: there is no metadata in fsm for that node :/
<facundobatista> verterok, oh
<verterok> rye: I think 'u1sdtool --refresh-folders' should fix it
<verterok> rye: sorry, --refresh-volumes :p
<verterok> facundobatista: broken metadata? or we can just blame rye for running Chipaca's magic bash scripts to delete empty folders in the metadata? hehe
 * verterok hides
<rye> verterok, tried - 2010-09-07 16:42:58,836 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - DEBUG - add_udf: <UDF id '5577d808-6a3f-4873-8b27-1fd644bd7e20', generation 311L, real path '/home/rtg/Documents'> and nothing after that
<facundobatista> verterok, maybe a rescan from scratch will help him?
<verterok> rye: now, dump the metadata again (and/or try to subscribe )
<rye> facundobatista, verterok, no, rescan from scratch does not help as well
<verterok> rye: and please, pastebin the metadata dump
<verterok> facundobatista: no, becasue this is a vm-fsm issue
<rye> u1sdtool --subscribe=5577d808-6a3f-4873-8b27-1fd644bd7e20
<rye> FolderSubscribeError: METADATA_DOES_NOT_EXIST (id=5577d808-6a3f-4873-8b27-1fd644bd7e20)
<verterok> facundobatista: vm has the "volume" metadata, but fsm doesn't know about the node
<verterok> crap
<verterok> rye: checking the code, gimme 5'
<rye> verterok, metadata dump - https://pastebin.canonical.com/36811/
<verterok> rye: ok, the refresh volumes will not work because volume manager ignores the volumes already in the metadata :/
<verterok> facundobatista: ^
 * rye has not performed any experiments with syncdaemon on this netbook...
<verterok> rye: :)
<verterok> rye: there is a workaround
<verterok> but it's just that, a workaround :(
<facundobatista> verterok, we should detect this situation without needing the user to issue any command
<verterok> facundobatista: yes
<verterok> facundobatista: thinking on that
<facundobatista> verterok, what about checking the node in FSM while server rescanning?
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, and on AQ_LIST_VOLUMES (after your branch will be the same ;) )
<verterok> rye: the workaround is: 1) u1sdtool -1; 2) delete the metadata of that volume 3) u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool -c
<rye> verterok, aha, doing....
<verterok> rye: to delete only that metadata, I think it's: rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/5/5/7/5577d808-6a3f-4873-8b27-1fd644bd7e20
<rye> verterok, there's also .old file, should I nuke it as well?
<verterok> rye: yes
<verterok> rye: if you didn't changed the default "subscribe by default" config, it shoudl start the sync of that dir on startup
<rye> verterok, wooho, files are coming!
<rye> verterok, thanks! Should I file bug about that? Unfortunately I have no idea about how that could have happened, though
<verterok> rye: my guess is corrupted/broken FSM metadata, but it's just a guess
<verterok> rye: yes, we should have a bug
<verterok> rye: the title might be something like: volume and filesystem manager metadata out of sync(?)
<verterok> facundobatista: ^ any ideas :)
<facundobatista> verterok, yes, a bug, and the fix for it will be VM assuring it has the node in FSM
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, VM assumes the node is there since it was created when the UDF was created, I'll take a look at where we can check for the fsm node
<facundobatista> verterok, awesome, thanks
<rye> verterok, facundobatista, bug #632454 and thanks for fixing this!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632454 in ubuntuone-client "Volume and file system manager metadata out of sync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632454
<verterok> rye: thanks, looking into it after 632439
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: execute_view_2 because I'm an idiot.. I've seriously pushed it? :/
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: ah, in header
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: there is one more thing - _execute_view should return, along with list of items, two more things - the total amount of rows in the database and the offset. They are both in the response and I see a use for at least the first one. Probably we should add CouchdbResult struct? I'm not really eager to add any more arguments to the fucntion itself :)
<rye> update is being run, service outage is expected
#ubuntuone 2010-09-08
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hey there mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> I'm thinking of taking part in tomorrows bug day, I'll read the wiki today
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: cool
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I always wanted to take part, but never had courage and time to start
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i need to do some bug work. Been really busy lately...
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good luck :)
<ajmitch> hi
<mkarnicki> hi
<duanedesign> rye: what should we do about Maverick bug reports having trouble authenticating? Is their a master bug report? Should we be recommending the workaround with the ubuntuone-auth-old.py script?
<rye> duanedesign, as of yesterday, the fix was deployed to staging and  staging is used by the sso client... and let me see what is the current status of sso client
<ajmitch> duanedesign: something like bug 628118?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628118 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth tokens are not added to Ubuntu One after /sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ (affects: 13) (heat: 72)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628118
<rye> duanedesign, the bug with sso client is bug 627700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627700 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "pinging of ubuntuone url is done using http address resulting in 403 FORBIDDEN response (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627700
<mkarnicki> sweet, I like the new pastebin :)
<rye> duanedesign, nessita just confirmed that the updated sso client will be available today, the update is the only missing link between maverick and ubuntuone
<popey> wheeeeee
 * popey files some bugs in u1 :)
<popey> where "some" = 2
<beuno> what?!  we have no bugs!
<popey> bug 633280
<popey> :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633280 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "U1 Preferences sign up screen, captcha never loads (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633280
<beuno> interesting
 * beuno pokes nessita 
<popey> note that I'm behind a proxy
<popey> so at a wild guess the preferences dialog takes no notice of my gnome proxy settings
<nessita> beuno: hum
<nessita> beuno: we're not dealing with proxys, as far as I know, let me grab some opinions
<nessita> popey: could you please file a bug?
<popey> look up
<nessita> popey: for ubuntu-sso-client project
<popey> ooo
<popey> well, i just filed bug 633285 also, which may be related I guess
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633285 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "U1 Preferences sign up screen, T&C doesnt load (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633285
<popey> and bug 633280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633280 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "U1 Preferences sign up screen, captcha never loads (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633280
<nessita> popey: I'll handle that, thanks!
<popey> np
<barry> hi all.  on a maverick desktop i go to System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One and get the pref window, but see no way to register my computer.  under Account, i see Unknown for name, email, plan, links to manage account and support options, but that's it.  i've run thru the faq but u1sdtool -c does nothing.  thoughts?
<popey> barry: there's a link at the bottom "Already have an acount? Click here to sign in"
<barry> popey: nope, i don't have that link :(
<popey> oh, sorry, i thought you got the create account thing, sorry, ignore me
<popey> barry: is your system fully up to date? I had to uninstall/purge ubuntu-desktop and then reinstall to get the new sign up dialog
<barry> popey: i think the preferences window is borked
<popey> no, its blank like that normally :)
<popey> i suspect you just dont have the new code which has the "Create Ubuntu One account" thing in it
<barry> popey: i just apt-get updated and rebooted on this box
<popey> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55218601/Screenshot.png
<popey> ^^ that thing
<barry> popey: i don't see anything like that :/
<popey> you could try:-
<popey> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<popey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<popey> see if you get any new ubuntuone related packages come down
<popey> (I did this 10 minutes ago and I did)
<barry> popey: nod, trying... thx
<barry> popey: no new u1 packages coming...
<popey> :(
<barry> no change in preferences window either :(
<popey> have you ever used u1 on that machine before?
<barry> popey: nope
<popey> barry: do you have a package called ubuntu-sso-client installed ?
<barry> popey: apparently yes :)
<barry> popey: interestingly, on my other mav desktop, i have no u1 entry under System -> Preferences.  but u1 still works (e.g. tomboy sync).  doing the apt-get dance above definitely does install a bunch of new u1 packages
<popey> tomboy sync is a bit different from u1 file sync
<popey> i suspect you can make tomboy file sync work without actually having any of the u1 packages installed
<barry> popey: ah.  on that other desktop, the preferences panel comes up and i do see that i have the free plan, but still unknown name and email (which is odd, but that machine's an upgrade from lucid - the broken machine is clean mav from alpha)
<barry> my browser has all the right account info though
<popey> barry: what happens if you open a terminal and run "/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login" ?
<barry> Ubuntu One login manager already running, quitting
<barry> (on the broken mav desktop)
<popey> hmm
<popey> well, I'm afraid you've exhausted my level of expertise here, sorry
<barry> popey: no worries, thanks for the help :)
 * beuno summons rye 
<popey> unless you open a terminal and "ps aux | grep sso" and then kill the existing ubuntu-sso-login
<popey> and try starting it again?
<beuno> rye barry is one of my personal heroes, can you help him out?
<popey> oh, blimey, I just realised to barry is
<beuno> popey, so you where being all nice for free?
 * popey waves a stick at barry after he just had to moderate 2700+ mails in a mailman list
 * beuno pokes Chipaca in the knee
<popey> thats how i roll
<barry> popey: oh shit. i guess i'm glad you didn't realize who i was :)
<popey> :)
<beuno> nessita, maybe you know?
<barry> beuno: the feeling is definitely mutual :)  and i like feeling the pain so our other users won't have to.  i am the Breakor of Systems, but it's usually the case that i'm not alone
 * beuno hugs barry 
<barry> popey: ftr, on the other mav machine, the one with the weird, but working preferences panel, i can definitely connect to u1 in nautilus and see my files
<nessita> beuno: one sec, hasta las manos
<beuno> barry, hold tight, I'll find someone who can help  :)
<popey> Priority service huh
<beuno> rye is our ninja suport guy
<popey> :)
<barry> beuno: no problem.  just ping me, i've got 5 irc sessions going on :)
<beuno> popey, anyone who feeds me for a week gets priority anything!
<popey> hehe
<barry> popey: you're welcome at my place anytime.  ask beuno: every meal was a winner :)
<beuno> yes it was!  I never thought I'd associate washington with good food, but there you go
<popey> Very kind of you!
<barry> we *really* should have a uds here :)
 * popey wonders how barry would house 300+ geeks, let alone feed them
 * barry has nice neighbors
 * Chipaca pokes beuno back
<Chipaca> beuno: qué?
<Chipaca> beuno: I'm stopping for lunch. Holler if it's urgent (you've got my phone#)
<beuno> coward
<beuno-lunch> rye, if you check back, please help barry  :)
<nessita> beuno-lunch: shoot
<Chipaca> barry: what's the issue?
<barry> Chipaca: hi!  i have a maverick desktop that i cannot register w/u1
<Chipaca> barry: ok!
<Chipaca> nessita: is the sso with the https ping url out?
<barry> Chipaca: i see no link/option to register from System -> Preferences -> U1
<Chipaca> barry: give me a sec
<Chipaca> barry: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntu_sso/main.py
<Chipaca> barry: at the top of that there is a PING_URL='http://...', yes?
<nessita> Chipaca: nopes
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm trying to have it released, can I have a couple of reviews?
<barry> PING_URL = "http://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/"
<Chipaca> barry: ok, change that to https
<Chipaca> barry: killall ubuntu-sso-login
<Chipaca> barry: and you should find peace :)
<barry> Chipaca: hmm, i'm a little unconfortable hacking a file from a package.  is there something i should be installing/reinstalling instead?
<Chipaca> umm... you might have to close down all the ubuntuone stuff you might have upp, for them to pick up the new ubuntu-sso-login. Not sure.
<Chipaca> barry: or you can wait for nessita to package that fix
<nessita> barry: I can give a fresh .deb package
<nessita> barry: but you'll need latest ubuntuone-client
<barry> nessita: if it's coming soon, i can wait til the new packages hit the archive
<barry> Chipaca, nessita but what the heck, let me at least try that fix
<nessita> barry: it should land today, I'm chasing reviewers :-)
<barry> nessita: cool.  i'll wait then.  time for lunch anyway :)
<barry> i'll continue to hang out here though and will let you know how it goes
<barry> thanks guys!
<nessita> barry: :-)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: /38
<duanedesign> oops :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: what was that ^ ^?
<duanedesign>   /38 is a shortcut in irssi. I know, i have too many irc windows open :)
<mkarnicki> :O holy shoot :D
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: (I'm using it too, but I'm at 10 windows at the moment :D)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i was just telling someone about your project on the forums. I used tab complete to get the spelling of your name and forgot it was still in the window
<duanedesign> so when I went to change windows...
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh! I do the same thing sometimes :) thanks for sharing!
<mkarnicki> heheh
<duanedesign> :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I haven't been on the forums for quite a while..
<duanedesign> i go in phases. few days on, few days off
<mkarnicki> I've been learning about Bugs and bug triaging today. Read quite a chunk of the wiki
<duanedesign> oh cool
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: if you plan to do Ubuntu One bugs, this is helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: quite a flow chart :D thanks for the link!
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: this is another helpful one. Though this one is for bugs in general
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: Oh yes, the Knowledge Base from wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs is on my lecture list :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: need to do some of my C lessons :) pointer fun. have a good rest of your day if i dont see you again.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks :) happy C coding!
<Fishscene> Has anyone had any issues when purchasing songs from the Ubuntu One Music store in the past 24 hours?
<Fishscene> The status page says the services are running, but when I go to purchase music, it says "Your credit card couldn't be processed at this time. Please try again later, or use a different card or payment method."
<Fishscene> I don't think it's a problem with my card as I was able to purchase a song 2 days ago and just yesterday, I purchased something else just fine.
<beuno> Fishscene, I haven't seen problems, but lets check with mattgriffin
<Fishscene> How would we do that? :P
<mattgriffin> Fishscene, beuno: checked the sales stats. purchases are going through for customers
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: what regional store are you using?
<Fishscene> uhhh... I have no idea. I'm in the United States though. I did have a question about the card information though..
<Fishscene> For example, it asks me for a start date on my card, but I do not have one.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: yeah... confusing field and a long standing bug that needs to get fixed. you can ignore the firle
<mattgriffin> field
<mattgriffin> :)
<Fishscene> lol. That's what I did last time for my very first purchase and it worked :)
<Fishscene> ok so, how do I tell which regional website I'm going to?
<mattgriffin> heh. go to the home page of the store. it will say "US", "UK", etc.
<mattgriffin> at the top
<mattgriffin> if you're in the US, you are auto-routed to the US store
<Fishscene> "US Top Picks"
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: so leaving the start date field blank doesn't work?
<Fishscene> Apparently not. O_o
 * mattgriffin tries... 1 sec
<mattgriffin>  Fishscene: do you get an error in the music store when you click the Continue button?
<Fishscene> Just a second here.. lol
<mattgriffin> :)
<Fishscene> Where is that continue button located? on the creditcard information screen?
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: it might not say continue for your. what is the button at the bottom of the credit card entry page for you?
<Fishscene> It says Continue.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: ok. what happens when you type in your cc details and click Continue? Does an error message appear?
<Fishscene> There is also a field called "Issue Number" (switch only)
<Fishscene> I assume I can ignore that too? (Since I did the last time I successfully purchased)
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: yeah. not for the US card types. ignore it
<Fishscene> ok. When I click continue, the button turns orange and says "please wait" then it loads a webpage with the error saying my card couldn't be processed.
<Fishscene> Also, it let me correct the card information and all the fields in gray have been reset. (Card Type: Visa Credit) (Country: United Kingdom) (Start and end dates are all blank)
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: have you checked your email just in case? no payment confirmation messages?
<Fishscene> uhhhh let me double-check my spam folder
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: ok
<Fishscene> No e-mails. This would be the 5th time it has failed in the past 12 hours and I have not received any e-mails.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: ok. did you do your first purchase through Paypal? the store should remember your card information from the first purchase.
<mattgriffin> if you used a credit card
<Fishscene> I used a card and it saved the information, however, that failed too. So in trying to diagnose the problem, I deleted the card and made a new one entry, however, since it won't go through, I seem to be unable to save the new card info.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: gotcha. try closing and re-opening Rbox, add the song/album to your cart, and then try the purchase again (ignoring the extra fields like your first purchase)
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: sometimes the store does funky session things if you leave it open for a while without doing anything
<Fishscene> Actually, I've done that several times
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: heh. ok :(
<Fishscene> Including rebooting the computer, just to make sure it clears everything.
<Fishscene> one more thing
<Fishscene> This is all on Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: 10.04 or maverick?
<Fishscene> 10.04
<Fishscene> All the latest updates as of last night.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: hmm... that should work fine. tested it myself many times
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: i'm going to try a test purchase... gimmie a few min please
<Fishscene> I didn't think there would be any difference, but I thought I'd mention it just the same in case there *was* something goony going on.
<Fishscene> ok
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: hmm... new Interpol for $5 :)
<Fishscene> lol
<Fishscene> I'm going to try on a regular Ubuntu installation and see if that makes a difference.
<mattgriffin> Fishscene: what card type were you using?
<Fishscene> Mind if PM you?
<mattgriffin> np
<Chipaca> rye: ping
<rye> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> rye: I'm fixing the "sd ends up not connected because it takes too long to local rescan"
<Chipaca> rye: :)
<rye> Chipaca, how?
<Chipaca> rye: waiting for the READY state before telling it to connect :)
<Chipaca> rye: yes, I know you'd rather it not take 45 minutes to local rescan on some computers
<rye> Chipaca, is there anything possible to delay syncdaemon startup ... i.e. not start it up on nautilus startup?... In order not to kill the login time?
<rye> Chipaca, something like fake syncdaemon that will tell the nautilus that there's noone to pick up the phone...
<Chipaca> rye: that is a separate bug, worked on by rodrigo. The current behavior is a regression and he's fixing it.
<rye> Chipaca, how about adding a new routine in libsyncdaemon that will check whether syncdaemon is running before autostarting it?
<rye> Chipaca, by sensing the dbus
<Chipaca> rye: libsyncdaemon should not autostart it, that is the bug
<rye> Chipaca, should i file it?
<Chipaca> rye: if the user has disabled it, she probably did it for a reason
<Chipaca> rye: rodrigo is already working on it
<rye> ah wow
<Chipaca> give me a sec to find it
<Chipaca> it's a critical in ubuntuone-client, shouldn't be hard to spot
<Chipaca> rye: #613219
<rye> Chipaca, today I was bug report writer, not a bug report reader
<Chipaca> the critical is a dupe of that one :)
<Chipaca> #618225
<Chipaca> :)
<rye> Chipaca, the one that i submitted with a different title and description :)... well, sorry about original wording
<Chipaca> here, a clicky: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/618225
<Chipaca> rye: ^ that's a bugreport by you!
<Chipaca> which I totally revamped :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618225 in ubuntuone-client "nautilus plugin starts syncdaemon (and it shouldn't) (dup-of: 613219)" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613219 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon is started even if disabled from "Startup applications" (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nessita> rye: still around? get some sleep dude :-)
<rye> nessita, will, unfortunately taking a day off tomorrow so no no more bug reports from me
<Chipaca> darn!
<Chipaca> so i have to get this branch up right *now*!
<Chipaca> lp:~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/fix-u1launch
<Chipaca> rye: I forgot the --fixes, will commit that, push and do the merge. If you want to test?
<dobey> hrmm, it would be nice if we could mark autostart entries as "you can't disable this" someehow
<Chipaca> dobey: what for?
<dobey> to keep people from thinking that it will actually disable the start-up of certain items
<Chipaca> dobey: it's a bug! we shouldn't be starting :)
<dobey> it's not a bug. beacause that dialog does not alter any actual configuration data anywhere
<Chipaca> dobey: which dialog?
<dobey> System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<dobey> all it does is copy a .desktop file to the user's $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/autostart directory, and changes a key in it. the two ways to figure out if something is disabled or not, are: 1) evil and 2) more eviler evil
<Chipaca> :) now I gotcha
<dobey> syncdaemon is going to start if something else in the session requests it to start. that's how DBus works. it's the same as if you disable the keyring or something, and then another app says "hey, guess what, i'm gonna poke at the keyring"
<dobey> i think for narwhal we should make it always start at log-in, and have people file a million bugs saying how slow logging in is, and assign them all to foundations+ so they can make syncdaemon fast ;)
<Chipaca> rye: is there a bug about syncdaemon metadata usage OM NOMming?
<rye> Chipaca, bug #436612 ?
<dobey> i'm pretty sure there is an "ubuntuone ate my babies" bug somewhere on launchpad
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow (affects: 3) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> actually I think "syncdaemon blocks while doing local rescan" is a bug on its own
<Chipaca> rye: it was probably something about ubuntuone-launch not connecting or sth
<rye> Chipaca, heh, if you search for dbus....
 * Chipaca searches
<rye> bug #525743 , bug #518027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525743 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should reply to dbus call first and then perform fsm metadata index (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525743
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518027 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-client doesn't start syncdaemon over DBus, timeout (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518027
<Chipaca> rye: your launchpad fu is 3x mine.
<rye> Chipaca, i filed some of them :)
<Chipaca> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/fix-u1launch/+merge/34924
<Chipaca> rye: ^
<rye> Chipaca, hm... your offering pleases me
<Chipaca> oh, forgot to mention, it also does not try to start syncdaemon if file sync is disabled (rather than trying and having syncdaemon come back with "nope")
 * rye is testing...
<Chipaca> dobey: question for you, god of tarmac
 * Chipaca grovels appropriately
<dobey> hi
<Chipaca> dobey: I've linked bugs to a branch, but those bugs are not fixed by the branch
<Chipaca> dobey: will tarmac get funny ideas?
<dobey> linked how?
<Chipaca> launchpad
<dobey> i don't think using the lp ui to create bug links adds the metadata to the bzr revision, so it should be ok
<Chipaca> ok
<dobey> if it does stick it in the branch's revision, tarmac will mark it fix committed
<dobey> so i guess we'll find out :)
<Chipaca> dear whateveritis: stop disconnecting me
<rye> erm
<rye> Chipaca, are you 100% sure from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.clientdefs import APP_NAME as .. ?
<Chipaca> rye: gimme a sec
<dobey> You have exceeded your quota for recipe ubuntuone-hackers/client-dailies for distroseries ubuntu maverick
<dobey> what the heck
<Chipaca> gah, no
 * rye is preparing Needs Fixing stamp...
<Chipaca> rye: ubuntuone.clientdefs
<Chipaca> pushing fix
<Chipaca> my ubuntuone.syncdaemon.clientdefs was bogus
<Chipaca> rye: pushed
<Chipaca> rye: r686
<rye> hm, strange, even w/o launcher i get syncdaemon started
<rye> but launcher looks ok now
<Chipaca> rye: nautilus bug rodrigo is working on, remember?
<Chipaca> rye: not fixed yet
<rye> Chipaca, i removed the nautilus module
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> wee urd
<rye> back to testing
<Chipaca> barry: no release yet, i don't think
<Chipaca> ooh, a rye!
<rye> Chipaca, well, i think that branch is ok, so approving it, yet I have something in my system that calls syncdaemon early on login - will find it later since that does not look like ubuntuone-launch
<rye> Chipaca, and it definitely got connected after login, so it is awesome
 * rye will create 4K empty folders for syncdaemon login lag... but later
<rye> okay, later all, see you soon!
#ubuntuone 2010-09-09
<barry> Chipaca: cool, thanks for the update
<jimlovell777> I'm testing out 10.10 64-bit and have an issue with UbuntuOne. I have a free account with UbuntuOne and have had it for some time. My online storage space is empty however I keep getting a message saying my space is full and that I need to upgrade. Though I was getting this message my contacts still synced fine.
<jimlovell777> Ok I just tried again. I open the UbuntuOne dialogue by selecting System->Preferences->Ubuntu One. I click "Already Have An Account", which I do and login. A message comes up and says "...Successful" but when I check my allowed computers via my online dashboard none are listed.
<jimlovell777> Honk
<JamesTait> Hello jimlovell777. :)
<JamesTait> jimlovell777: Thanks for the in-depth information. You're the second person I'm aware of describing these symptoms.
<jimlovell777> Hello JamesTait. Any ideas on what the problem is? I don't see a way to add my computer online and using the form provided when launching UbuntuOne it doesn't work.
<JamesTait> jimlovell777: Unfortunately I don't know any details about the problem, and launchpad is currently down for maintenance, but I'll see what I can find out for you.
<jimlovell777> JamesTait: Thanks.
<duanedesign> hello jimlovell777
<jimlovell777> Are you able to tell me if the "Add this Computer button" exists for you on the site? I can't find it anywhere, and I've been digging.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: if you are having trouble finding the add this computer button see  http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<jimlovell777> Launchpad just let me finally pull this up https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/109023
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: did i talk you before in here?
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: It's possible, if so it was a long time ago. I asked about the possibility of encrypting uploads or the ubuntuone folder.
<duanedesign> just wondering if you are the second person with this issue
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok, no this was just a couple days ago
<JamesTait> duanedesign: seif also had this problem.
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: The work around mentioned doesn't work for me. All it ends up doing is popping up the message that says I need to upgrade for more storage.
<duanedesign> JamesTait: yes that is who it was
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: can you run the command  u1sdtool -s    in a Terminal
<jimlovell777> Done. Where should i paste the output?
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: you can paste it at paste.ubuntu.com...or here
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/490843/
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok can you run u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: then wait 10 seconds and run  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> oh poo. I forgot launchpad was going down for maintenance this morning
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Same output that  pasted before.
<JamesTait> duanedesign: Me too. :-/
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Any way to shut down everything UbuntuOne related and start fresh without rebooting?
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: can you open System > Preferences > Password and Encryption
<duanedesign> see if you have an 'Ubuntu One token'
<jimlovell777> I don't now but I did. I deleted it a minute or two before you showed up hoping it would force me to log in again.  I thought maybe second time's a charm.
<jimlovell777> Now I'm not being prompted for a password. I just get that space full dialog
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok. you dont have a Token, and your computer is not listed on the website.
<jimlovell777> I'll be right back.
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Ok now when it asks for my password it says "required argument "password" (pos2) not found".
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: this after clicking the 'I already have an account' link at the bottom of the authorization dialog?
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Correct. I click already have an account and then I enter my email and pass (correctly) and click Connect. When I hit connect I get that message in red letters.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> bug 629517
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 629517 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/629517 is private
<jimlovell777> So basically sit tight? The last comment suggests a fix is due out soon.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: they were supposed to upload that fix last night...
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: let me see if it is up yet
<JamesTait> duanedesign: I still can't get to launchpad due to edge redirect - is this in ubuntu-sso-client?
<duanedesign> JamesTait: the bug suggests it is related to the  sso with the https ping url out
<duanedesign> bug 627700
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 627700 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/627700 is private
<duanedesign> JamesTait: so yes :)
<JamesTait> duanedesign: I think it's in the nightly PPA, not sure if it's generally available yet though.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777:  can you try this?
<duanedesign> gedit /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntu_sso/main.py
<duanedesign> at the top of that you will find:  PING_URL = "http://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/"
<duanedesign> change it to https
<duanedesign> so PING_URL = "https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/"
<duanedesign> then save it
<JamesTait> (That'll probably need to be gksudo gedit ...)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> JamesTait: glad you are here
<JamesTait> duanedesign: What, so you can do all the hard work and I can sit and nitpick? :-P
<duanedesign> gksudo gedit /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntu_sso/main.py
<jimlovell777> With the window still open I got the same error. I closed it (after making the above change) and now it closes immediately with no message shown
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: you might need to restart some stuff
<duanedesign> ps aux | grep ubu
<duanedesign> will tell you if any ubuntu one processes are running
<duanedesign> you can probably kill them all with: u1sdtool -q; killall /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<duanedesign> then open ubuntu one from system > preferences > ubuntu one
<jimlovell777> I can't get ubuntu-sso-login to exit
<jimlovell777> Ok did all that. Same error.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: sorry it is just :   killall ubuntu-sso-login
<jimlovell777> I killed all of the grep ubu processes and opened Ubuntu One again. It brought up the preferences panel, the out of space warning and the log in screen. I clicked already have an account and got the same red message
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok :/
<jimlovell777> I double checked and made sure the https edit stayed, it did.
<jimlovell777> I typed in the wrong password and it said auth failed. correct pass brings error message
<jimlovell777> Would it help at all if I tried making a new account or is it better to know why an existing account is having trouble?
<jimlovell777> Whoa, according to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications I've authorized Ubuntu%20One - laptop 20 times today
<jimlovell777> So it seems something is getting through, just not on my end.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: ok rye is assigned that bug but he is unfortunately off today
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: so i would say either try the nightly ppa, it looks like something new was added yesterday.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: or you can come back tommorow around this time and catch rye.
<jimlovell777> Do you have a link handy for the proper ppa?
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies  you can also add it with the command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<jimlovell777> Thanks.
<jimlovell777> Do you want to know if it works or if it works it doesn't matter?
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: no that would be great to know
<duanedesign> i have to step out for about 30 minutes...brb
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Didn't work. I tried updating everything killing all of the ubuntuone services and even a reboot. same problem. Now for the frosting, I've got some weird graphics bug that destroys screen elements as I mouse over them.
<jimlovell777> I just tried making a new account for the fun of it and it got all the way to the verification code screen. Once I enter the verification code I get the "Required argument password (pos 2) not found error".
<jimlovell777> I'm willing to root out the issue if I can but I'll need direction. I'll be back later today if my help is needed. Thanks for patenience duanedesign and JamesTait
<duanedesign> bug 627700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627700 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "pinging of ubuntuone url is done using http address resulting in 403 FORBIDDEN response (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627700
<mkarnicki> beuno: Hi beuno, could you check one issue with Ubuntu One Contacts on Android?
<mkarnicki> beuno: open Phone app on your Android, type a numer and select 'Save to people' and then 'Create a contact' - Ubuntu One Contacts shows as a default application for that without user consent
<beuno> mkarnicki, argh
<beuno> can you file a bug for that?
<mkarnicki> sure, will do
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'll let you know to confirm it.
<mkarnicki> bug 634041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 634041 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "Adding new contact defaults to Ubuntu One Contacts app (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634041
<mkarnicki> beuno: ↑ please confirm
<beuno> mkarnicki, on it, thanks
<mkarnicki> thanks
<toros> hi
<toros> Is it possible that adding a computer to Ubuntu One with an existing account doesn't work in Maverick?
<toros> as far as I see, the new interface cannot register the machine on the server side
<barry> toros: very possible - it doesn't work for me yet, but an update is promised soon
<toros> barry: ohh, I see
<toros> is it a known bug?
<barry> toros: i believe so.  i was chatting with folks yesterday about it
<toros> okay, that's good
<nessita> guys, I'm getting a conflicting package when updating my maverick system (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/491032/) Shall I avoid updating or can I solve that somehow?
<nessita> proposed solution by aptitude is to remove foomatic-db :-/
<karlo> is there any sharing group in ubuntu one ?
 * rye makes a guest appearance during sick day...
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: Are you still around?
<jimlovell777> duanedesign: After this morning another set of UbuntuOne nightlies were available for download. I downloaded them and everything works now. When I logged in this time my computer had been "allowed" 5 times (from earlier) but didn't show up until now.
<Chipaca> barry: ^ means yours should be working too :)
<barry> Chipaca: cool, let me update and try
<barry> Chipaca: nope, still no luck.  maybe i'm doing something wrong? :(
<Chipaca> barry: you got an update to ubuntu-sso-client?
<barry> Chipaca: looks like i've got 0.99.6-0ubuntu1
<Chipaca> barry: can you kill ubuntu-sso-login and try again?
<Chipaca> (i thought the package restarted it on upgrade, but maybe not)
<barry> Chipaca: i actually just rebooted
<Chipaca> barry: ah
<Chipaca> barry: what did you try?
<barry> Chipaca: System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One
<barry> Chipaca: that brings up a widow with "Unknown" and "Disconnected" at the top
<barry> Chipaca: name: unknown; e-mail: unknown; current plan: unknown
<barry> Chipaca: then links for Manage account and Support options
<Chipaca> barry: and no other window popping up?
<barry> Chipaca: nope
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> barry: can you please remove your ubuntu one tokens from your keyring?
<barry> Chipaca: okay
<Chipaca> barry: and then, try again :)
<barry> Chipaca: now i get the other window!  shall i try to log in?
<Chipaca> barry: yep
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: Not sure what you're helping barry with but since he just mentioned it I figured I'd add my screen says unknown for name, email and plan also.
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: and you can't connect?
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: I couldn't earlier but I installed the ppa nightlies and can now. And my files successfully synced.
<barry> Chipaca: okay, i've logged in... i think
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: hmmm... you're on maverick?
<barry> Chipaca: my preferences window however still shows unknowns
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: Yes.
<barry> Chipaca: and no Ubuntu One under Places
<Chipaca> barry: jimlovell777: can you run ubuntuone-preferences from a terminal and see if you see http://paste.ubuntu.com/491093/ ?
<barry> Chipaca: that's exactly what i see
<Chipaca> barry: ok, so you have your file syncing syncing, but not your couch replicating to u1
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: Same here
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: ditto ^ :)
<barry> Chipaca: so, you know what the problems is then! :)
<Chipaca> barry: jimlovell777: a fix for that should be available soonish.
<Chipaca> yes. And I believe the package is being built as we speak :)
<Chipaca> barry: jimlovell777: thanks!
<barry> awesome, thanks :)  ping me when it's in the archives and i'll be glad to give it a shot
<rye> nessita, i even know a faster crash - ./test-libsyncdaemon also crashes this way
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: Welcome. And thank you.
<nessita> rye: awesome! *not*
<Chipaca> I should probably fix u1prefs to not crash on this error anyway
 * Chipaca goes to look at it
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: One more thing, in ubuntuone-preferences if I put a check next to files, when I look later it's unchecked again.
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: that's not good
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: can you pastebin ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491177/ I just tried checking broadcast message archive and it unchecked later also
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: so, it seems this pairing thing completely confuses u1prefs :(
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: because from the config file, your syncdaemon is enabled
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: in fact, ps -C ubuntuone-syncdaemon probably shows it running, yes?
<jimlovell777> Chipaca: Yes it's running. My files did sync, just the box doesn't stay checked.
<Chipaca> jimlovell777: right.
<Chipaca> barry: jimlovell777: just been able to have joshuahoover test with the upcoming desktopcouch, and the issue doesn't go away
<Chipaca> barry: jimlovell777: it moves forwards a step :-/
<barry> :(
<joshuahoover> barry, jimlovell777: just filed bug #634396 for the desktopcouch pairing issue that is affecting u1-prefs from working properly
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 634396 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch pairing broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634396
<jimlovell777> joshuahoover: Thanks.
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: it's also not letting couch pair, which is worser in my book
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: right, but i think the issue people here were seeing was related to u1-prefs...not good either way :(
<duffydack> I see I`m still getting the "required argument 'pasword' not found" something or other in maverick when setting up U1.  This is a new install, there was a script someone gave me to fix some oath stuff, cant remember
<joshuahoover> duffydack: can you try deleting your u1 token from your keyring and then open ubuntu one preferences? also, make sure you have all the latest updates, as we just released an important ubuntu-sso-client update
<duffydack> joshuahoover, already tried.
<joshuahoover> duffydack: are you using an existing u1 login?
<duffydack> existing on my other lucid yes
<duffydack> I got the sso update earlier, I just tried again, no keys set, same issue
<joshuahoover> duffydack: ok, so you have all u1 windows closed, deleted all u1 tokens from the keyring, open u1 preferences, it opens the sso window, you select you already have an account, enter your login info?
<duffydack> Yup
<joshuahoover> duffydack: and you see an error where then?
<joshuahoover> duffydack: in the sso gui after entering your login info?
<duffydack> I`ll show you
<joshuahoover> duffydack: thanks!
<duffydack> same thing as happend some weeks ago.. then someone gave me a script to run to fix it.. I reinstalled a new copy of maverick since tho
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/ckX52
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/WeRph
<joshuahoover> duffydack: hmmm...ok...that's new to me...let me check something
<duffydack> last time I tried, I tried and tried and tried.. and when I rebooted into lucid and looked at the u1 client, I had a LOT of added computers (this maverick install)
<Chipaca> alecu: ping
<Chipaca> alecu: take a look at duffydack's screenshots there. Ring a bell?
<alecu> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> alecu: the 2nd one is the interesting one
<alecu> Chipaca, you mean the legend in red?
<joshuahoover> alecu: the "Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found"
<alecu> hmmm... I think that comes from the sso server... but I'll check to make sure.
<duanedesign> jimlovell777: thanks for the update.
<duffydack> the error is something to do with old auth or something.  like I said, I got this script to 'fix' it, albeit in a hackily way
<joshuahoover> duffydack: from rye?
<Chipaca> that's probably rye's oauth script, which should no longer be needed
<alecu> duffydack, those screenshots are from a freshly installed and fully updated maverick?
<duffydack> as always..
<joshuahoover> alecu: that is the latest sso client, for sure
<duffydack> im an update junky
<alecu> :-)
<duffydack> I forget the persons name who gave me it..  oauth sounds like must have been rye
<joshuahoover> duffydack: did you run that script on this computer you're now having this problem on?
<joshuahoover> duffydack: just trying to narrow down the possibilities :)
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> my main system, with lucid and maverick, dual boot
<joshuahoover> duffydack: that might be a problem, not sure...i don't know what his script did...do you have it?
<alecu> duffydack, would you mind creating a bug for this, and attaching the following file? ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<duffydack> I`d have used it if I did :)
<Chipaca> duffydack: can you kill ubuntu-sso-login and start it from a terminal with «DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login» ?
<duffydack> This is the beta release of maverick, installed fresh after I rejigged my partitions around a little...
<duffydack> "DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login"  is what I type?
<duffydack> running
<Chipaca> duffydack: yep
<Chipaca> and then, try the login dance again
<duffydack> ok lots of garble
<duffydack> nope. same old same old
<duffydack> is it worth noting there are no keys being created.
<alecu> nessita, you may want to check the screenshots pasted above by duffydack
<nessita> alecu: ok
<Chipaca> duffydack: can you pastebin the garble garble?
<alecu> nessita, the second one:  http://imgur.com/WeRph
<duffydack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491217/
<nessita> duffydack: can you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/sso/*.log?
<nessita> alecu:   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntu_sso/keyring.py", line 74, in _create_keyring     gnomekeyring.create_sync(name) TypeError: Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found
<alecu> weird!
<alecu> looking
<nessita> yeah, I'll look into it
<nessita> duffydack: can you please file a bug? so we can do the tracking there
<duffydack> http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/oauth-login.log
<duffydack> ok
<alecu> nessita, oh, I see.
<duffydack> bug url?
<duffydack> I`m not much of a bug poster
<alecu> duffydack, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+filebug
<alecu> nessita, it seems we have never tested with a non-existing keyring
<duffydack> any particular subject name you`d like.
<nessita> duffydack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+filebug
<nessita> duffydack: "Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found" is a good name
<nessita> alecu: non existingt keyring? how that would be?
<alecu> duffydack, do you use English as the Ubuntu language?
<duffydack> Yes
<alecu> nessita, somehow it seems that the "login" keyring does not exist in that installation
<joshuahoover> alecu: do you mean a user without an ubuntu login?
<joshuahoover> alecu: i noticed the new installer defaults to "no password"...not sure if that makes a difference here or not
<alecu> joshuahoover, hmmm.... sounds likely
<nessita> duffydack: could you please share a screenshot of what seashorse shows (please expand the entries)?
 * joshuahoover thinks "no password" as the default is going to cause LOTS of problems
<alecu> joshuahoover, I've never tested it like that.
<joshuahoover> alecu: me either because it's been so problematic, but when i installed beta the other day i noticed the default is now for no password...let me try setting that up and testing that
<alecu> joshuahoover, great
<joshuahoover> alecu: now, my computer may melt down with all these vms but that's a different issue ;)
<alecu> heheheh
<duffydack> nessita, its only got my gm-notify key, and empathy accounts.
<duffydack> it DID have 2 desktop couch keys, I removed them to try fix it
<alecu> nessita, looks like the second parameter to create_sync should be None, so it prompts the user to set a password for that new keyring
<nessita> duffydack: what's the name of the outter entry?
<duffydack> I tried setting it up before, today..
<nessita> duffydack: mine is "Passwords: login"
<nessita> alecu: wow!
<duffydack> Passwords: default
<nessita> alecu: : so there is a keyring but not a login one
<nessita> duffydack: thanks
<duffydack> aye
<nessita> alecu: I can work on this tomorrow...
<duffydack> does network manager use that also
<alecu> nessita, yes, facundo had a similar problem, because he uses autologin as well.
<alecu> nessita, great.
<duffydack> because, I dont use it. I use interfaces file.. so maybe thats why there is no 'login' being made..
<nessita> duffydack: I wouldn't know
<duffydack> I dunno..
<duffydack> I use autologin also..
<nessita> duffydack: have that bug report?
<alecu> nessita, the only change should be adding a None parameter to 'gnomekeyring.create_sync("login")'
<duffydack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/634465
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 634465 in ubuntu-sso-client "Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> duffydack: awesome, thanks
<alecu> duffydack, thanks a lot for your help!
<duffydack> its helping myself :)
<alecu> :-)
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-old-auth.py  <--don't know if you still need it :)
<duffydack> is it just a matter of visiting the webpage and adding the computer that way?
<duffydack> to make it work..
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: ah, thanks!
<joshuahoover> duffydack: no, that won't work
<joshuahoover> duffydack: out of curiosity, do you connect the maverick computer to a wifi network? i'm curious how the keyring password stuff is handled there for you
<duffydack> wifi yes...
<duffydack> as I said, I dont use NM so there is no key for wifi.. I use /etc/network/interfaces
<joshuahoover> duffydack: oh, sorry, i missed that part
<joshuahoover> duffydack: i'm setting up a vm with no login to test with
<duffydack> its a pain waiting for NM to wake up after login to connect.  its connected before I get to login with the interfaces file.
<joshuahoover> duffydack: understand :)
<duffydack> is it fixed yet
<duffydack> lol, kidding.
<duffydack> ooh..its now High importance.. good..
<joshuahoover> duffydack: you still around?
<duffydack> just.
<joshuahoover> duffydack: when you get to the sso gui, do you get a prompt for your keyring password?
<duffydack> I dont have one
<joshuahoover> duffydack: so you set the password to blank when you installed?
<duffydack> yup
<joshuahoover> not recommended
<duffydack> maybe not..  not important to me
<joshuahoover> we should still handle that, but it's not recommended (stores all keyring passwords in clear text)
<joshuahoover> but good to know that you don't have that password...i can probably reproduce the problem then
<duffydack> Im too lazy to enter a password for everything all the time.  I use autologin sure, and no pass for keyring, but I use bios password :)
<duffydack> Its old habit from bitd using NM for my wifi.. it annoyed the hell out of me having to put in a pass to get wifi, before I ditched it
<duffydack> it was also a 'fix' at the time too..
#ubuntuone 2010-09-10
<duffydack> Strange no one else has had this problem.
<duffydack> Ive not done anything special.. Just using U1 on lucid, and setup Maverick dualboot and tried to use it there, thats all.
<joshuahoover> duffydack: right, the problem on maverick is likely due to the way we're not handling someone having no keyring password setup...i'm trying to test that now
<duffydack> I`m in the minority there?  oh.ok
<joshuahoover> duffydack: it's hard to say...there are those that elect to have no password (login or keyring) but, like i said before, it's generally not recommended...but it's allowed and u1 should handle it
<kirillofic> ïðèâåò
<kirillofic> hello
<kirillofic> i need help
<popey> hello kirillofic
<kirillofic> i`m installed Ubantu
<popey> Great!
<popey> Having a problem?
<kirillofic> I established system and in an installation time casually haven't set login and the password for an input
<popey> ok, and you would like to set a password now?
<kirillofic> And now I can't enter into system because neither it doesn't accept login nor the password - I haven't set it
<kirillofic> yes, you right
<popey> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<popey> that page may help you
<kirillofic> oh! thank you! a am from Moscow)))
<popey> Greetings from London :)
<duffydack> from russia with love
 * popey hides his walther ppk
<kirillofic> from Moscow with love)))))
<kirillofic> London - a remarkable city
<kirillofic> This page - not absolutely what approaches me as I don't have login - as to me to enter?
<duanedesign> kirillofic: can you get to the GRUB screen?
<cullan> Hi everyone. Is there a backup stored on my computer of the files that were synced with U1? I somehow have an old version of a cpp file and my git repo is missing all the commits after that point also.
<cullan> I had the folder in ~/Ubuntu One/. I have since moved it elsewhere after discovering the data loss.
<popey> cullan: can you see the files at http://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<cullan> I downloaded the file from there but it is also the old one. I had been working on the file on my laptop and got it ready to turn in. It appears to have been overritten with the old version from my desktop computer.
<popey> thats unfortunate
<popey> i dont know if there's something that can be done. I dont believe that U1 holds revisions of files
<cullan> Damn. Well, thanks anyway
<popey> however..
<popey> i dont work on u1, so to get the official answer you should ask someone who does
<popey> I'm just some guy who uses it
<popey> I would file a bug against it
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+filebug
<popey> there
<cullan> I'll keep this channel open but my main concern now has to be starting over and attempting to finish it again by midnight. Thanks again
<kklimonda> heh, so I've tried using couchdb-glib with reduced views and all hell broke loose ;)
<duanedesign> good morning
<mkarnicki> morning all :)
<snap-l> Noting that my bookmarks aren't syncing for Ubuntu One
<snap-l> Is there something special I need to do outside of installing bindwood on the machines?
<snap-l> Ah, n/m, I didn't see the status that it's still borked.
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Bookmarks
<snap-l> Thanks!
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, hi!  I'm puzzling over a line in ubuntuone-android-contacts.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: hi! how can I help?
<CardinalFang> src/com/ubuntuone/android/contacts/funambol/activities/settings/AndroidAccountView.java
 * mkarnicki looks it up
<CardinalFang> saveCredential, about line 257 or so.
<mkarnicki> got it
<mkarnicki> ok
<mkarnicki> public void saveCredential(SaveSettingsCallback callback) {
<CardinalFang> if(hasChanges() || !validCredential) { ...
<mkarnicki> ok, gimme sec
<CardinalFang> "!validCredential"?  What is that checking?
<CardinalFang> Maybe I'm just reading it wrong.
<mkarnicki> that flag is set to false if checkFailes, let me look at that
<mkarnicki> *checkCredential fails
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: hmm.. be aware that we use a custom settings screen, with no user/pass fields, just a single button
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: and it's possible that some methods do not apply to us (that is, affect the UI)
<mkarnicki> gimme 1", I'm on it
 * mkarnicki resets his password and checks behaviour
<mkarnicki> ah, got it
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Yes, I see.  The configuration code hates that, which is what I'm aiming to fix right now.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: if hasChanges() is true (which is true, when user/pass fields where editted [we don't use them])
<mkarnicki> or the checkCredentials has failed, and validCredentials is then == false
<mkarnicki> it tries to save (possibly new) credentials from the form and check them again
<mkarnicki> iirc, after 2nd try funambol reports as invalid credentials
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, okay.  Thank you.
<mkarnicki> I don't really get that second, empty run() { } thread body.. funambol likes to "think big"
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: you are welcome. I don't feel I helped enough. What can I do else?
<CardinalFang> Yeah, if the user answered "no" to the question in arg 0, then don't do anything.  Meh!
 * mkarnicki jumps into the code again
<mkarnicki> oh o_O heh..
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I'm just learning about the code, in trying to see how the pieces fit together.  There's a bug I'm trying to fix that is leading me around it.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: is it a problem with invalid token? was it reported on lp ?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: oh crap, for the first time in U1-contacts I saw a toast "Generic error" after "Setting up your account" dialog
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: Funambol client is pretty huge, when I tried to grasp that codebase helping out sil, it indeed proved to be a challenge
<mkarnicki> oh crap, 'Generic error' -- I can't re-authenticate. I assume that's the bug?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, er, nope, not the one I'm after.  :(
<mkarnicki> o-oh
<mkarnicki> I'll reinstall and try that steps again. CardinalFang -- which bug are you after, if I may ask?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-contacts/+bug/629544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 629544 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "saving configs requires nonOAuth username/password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mkarnicki> oh :/
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, may be related to  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-contacts/+bug/633536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633536 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "If app data cleared, no U1 auth triggered. Instead, "Please enter username..." (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
 * mkarnicki has a look
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, if you wish to work on one, take the latter, #633536 .
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: app behaves badly if Phone pass reset during operation in the webUI. I'll have to look at that later, too.
<mkarnicki> aquarius: where do we save the oauth token in u1-contacts?
 * mkarnicki doesn't remember that detail
<aquarius> mkarnicki, we don't save the oauth token
<aquarius> we get a special mobile username/password and save that in AccountManager
<mkarnicki> oh.. we save the credentials? oh right!
<mkarnicki> so yes, I can take care of bug 633536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633536 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "If app data cleared, no U1 auth triggered. Instead, "Please enter username..." (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633536
<mkarnicki> aquarius: looks like I really wanted to forget the funambol nightmare hahahhah
<mkarnicki> it's been so recently, and I forgot about the AccountManager used by u1-contacts meh
 * mkarnicki just installed maverick on his pendrive
<aquarius> nice!
 * mkarnicki installs u1-contacts on emulator
<kklimonda> oh, joys of wrapping couchdb in C.. /me goes for a walk..
<mkarnicki> aquarius: I noticed that initial sync (just after oauth login) isn't reflected in the GUI (no spinner, no animation on the textured bar, Sync all button still sensitive). Have you seen such bug reported?
<mkarnicki> tapping Sync all pops 'Sync operation is in progress' though Contacts bar says 'Not synchronized' with no animation (and no spinner in the title bar)
<aquarius> mkarnicki, I haven't
<aquarius> doesn't seem to happen to me
<mkarnicki> I see
<mkarnicki> aquarius: so after initial login, you see it animate stuff and do initial-sync?
<aquarius> no. It doesn't sync until I tell it to
<mkarnicki> aquarius: each time i OAuth, and click the OK button ("Setting up your account"), and then click "Sync all" I always get the 'Sync operation in progress' toast, and no animations. that seems to be a new bug then..
<aquarius> weird!
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I'm sorry, but I can't replicate bug 633536 - neither on HTC Hero, neither on the emulator
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 633536 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "If app data cleared, no U1 auth triggered. Instead, "Please enter username..." (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633536
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Huh!
<mkarnicki> aquarius: indeed.. it looks like it starts the sync right away. it'd be nice to have someone with 2.1 test that
<mkarnicki> aquarius: should I file a bug report?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: my Hero is 2.1, the emulator is 2.2 (good guess aquarius ? the default emulator from the readme)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: pardon me, the emulator is 2.0. so I couldn't replicate that under 2.0 and 2.1
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: perhaps it's the case on 2.2
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I lost my battle with Eclipse, so now I will compare 2.0 and 2.2 very soon.
<andyrogers> hi all, would someone be able to possibly help me with a minor issue iam having with ubuntuone latest version's since my upgrade to maverick...
<andyrogers> basically everytime i log into ubuntu i need to issue the command u1sdtool -c for my computer to connect to the U1 servers for it to start sync any of my files
<popey> honk!
<andyrogers> honk
<rye_> andyrogers, popey, hi
<popey> :)
<andyrogers> hi rye, popey
<rye_> andyrogers, the issue in question is bug #631822
<popey> andyrogers: rye_ is an expert here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631822 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[maverick] ubuntuone-launch is not compatible with SSO tokens (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631822
<rye_> Chipaca, when is the next planned release for ubuntuone-client with the fix for ^ ?
<Chipaca> rye_: tuesday
<andyrogers> thanks rye_ i looked about a week ago and could not find anything similar.  I had been having this issue for approx 3-4 weeks since my upgrade but been waiting on the nighligities to see if had improved the situation
<Chipaca> rye_: you might be able to goad dobey to build a package before that if you need it :)
<Chipaca> ah! should be in the nightlies already
 * Chipaca checks
<andyrogers> it is is i have already upgraded to the latest version about 1 hour and still experience the same issues
<Chipaca> andyrogers: that on login you aren't connected?
<andyrogers> ive got no prolems with the SSO client any more, and getting sync erros since the server side of things were fixed earlier this week
<andyrogers> yup, basically when I log into ubuntu ubuntuone does it local rescan etc and then just sits with this message in the log : State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=9274 miss=26038) ----
<andyrogers> until I issue u1sdtool -c to force a server connection
<Chipaca> andyrogers: do you have Ubuntu One enabled in startup applications?
<andyrogers> it did use to do this all automatically before I upgraded
<Chipaca> andyrogers: grep ready /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch
<Chipaca> ^ if that doesn't find stuff, it isn't in the nightlies yet
<Chipaca> andyrogers: we had some issues with launchpad yesterday so maybe that merge got delayed
<andyrogers> rout of message:
<andyrogers>  * otherwise if syncdaemon is not already running it is started, and
<andyrogers> def wait_for_ready(_, sync_daemon_tool):
<andyrogers>                 d.addCallback(wait_for_ready, sync_daemon_tool)
<andyrogers>             # SD is already running
<andyrogers> rout=output
<Chipaca> andyrogers: ok, so it should be working
<Chipaca> andyrogers: is Ubuntu One enabled in startup applications?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: if so, then what *should* happen is that, *30 seconds after you log in*, syncdaemon is started and connected after local rescan is done
<Chipaca> andyrogers: there's a separate issue where syncdaemon is started early, so it should just connect at the 30 seconds mark
<Chipaca> andyrogers: the 30 seconds is controlled by the .desktop file in startup apps
<Chipaca> /etc/xdg/autostart/ubuntuone-launch.desktop
<Chipaca> andyrogers: or ~/.config/autostart/ubuntuone-launch.desktop  if you've twiddled with it
<andyrogers> chipaca: contents of my file:
<andyrogers> [Desktop Entry]
<andyrogers> Name=Ubuntu One
<andyrogers> Exec=/bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<andyrogers> Type=Application
<andyrogers> X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=30
<andyrogers> Icon=ubuntuone
<andyrogers> Comment= 
<andyrogers> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=ubuntuone-client
<andyrogers> chipaca: would you say I should increase this Delay then possibly?
<andyrogers> chipaca: no file at ~/.config/autostart/ubuntuone-launch.desktop
<Chipaca> andyrogers: I don't think that would help, no
<Chipaca> andyrogers: unless your local rescan is taking really long
<Chipaca> andyrogers: but that's not your case as per your description
<Chipaca> andyrogers: so maybe you're just impatient? :)
<andyrogers> i do have approx 8000 files
<Chipaca> when you check syncdaemon and it is "READY", how long has passed since startup?
<andyrogers> chipaca: i have left it between 5-10 mins, and also 60 mins and the same message just keeps appearing in my logs every 2 mins
<andyrogers> it looks like 4 mins from the creation of the syncdaemon file to the actual "READY" message
<rye_> andyrogers, could you please run find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm -type d -empty  - just to find out how many unnecessary folders are there
<rye_> andyrogers, wait
<Chipaca> andyrogers: you want to try commenting out the X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay and seeing how that helps?
<rye_> andyrogers,  find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm -type d -empty | wc -l
<Chipaca> andyrogers: either that, or change it to 240 or more :-/
<Chipaca> andyrogers: this should be fixed when nautilus stops starting syncdaemon itself; then we'd just do the right thing
<Chipaca> andyrogers: (will be fixed on trunk tue or wed next week, packages after that)
<andyrogers> 460 reply I got from the find command
<rye_> andyrogers, ok, thanks
<andyrogers> so should I comment out that line, or be patient for a few more days?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: your call :)
<rye_> hm, i tested ubuntuone-launch and it appeared to be quite working... /me needs moar files.
<Chipaca> rye_: you've got the fixed nautilus, don't you?
<Chipaca> rye_: the one with rodrigo's fix that almost but not quite worked? :)
<rye_> Chipaca, well, yes, i tried using that and it does not look like it triggered syncdaemon on startup
<Chipaca> rye_: right. So that's why your launcher works :)
<andyrogers> right ill comment out that line, reboot & see what happens and report back in a few mins
<Chipaca> andyrogers: you rock
<andyrogers> cheers chipaca
<andyrogers> brb
<andyrogers> chipaca: bad news, that alteration did not work
<Chipaca> bummer
<rye_> andyrogers, wait, could you please run ubuntuone-launch now in the terminal ?
<Chipaca> rye_: once syncdaemon is in READY you mean?
<Chipaca> that's a few minutes more i figure :)
<rye_> Chipaca, well, it should not be in READY for launch to work, right?
<rye_> i am wondering whether it times-out somewhere where i failed to test
<andyrogers> this is the message where I spotted it had not connected:2010-09-10 18:34:14,291 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>;
<andyrogers> queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=9274 miss=26038) ----
<andyrogers> i ran ubuntuone-launch and it connected ok then
<Chipaca> rye_: local rescan pretty much blocks dbus messages from getting in
<Chipaca> rye_: that is the core issue here
<Chipaca> rye_: we work around that
<rye_> Chipaca, local rescan does not have dbus server at all
<rye_> Chipaca, it is initialized later on after local rescan is finished
<Chipaca> rye_: haw haw, ok, hadn't realized that
<Chipaca> rye_: so, we work around that :)
<Chipaca> andyrogers: so, it should just work if you change the delay to something ridiculously huge
<Chipaca> andyrogers: but we're working on not starting syncdaemon at all except via launch, so then that goes away too
<Chipaca> andyrogers: I mean, that bug goes away, and launch at 30s works
<andyrogers> thats good news then :) , will it make it into maverick final?
<rye_> hm, my client stucks at SET_CAPABILITIES
<andyrogers> chipaca, im just going to do another reboot and see how it goes.  will an increase time of 360 be ok?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: yes, that'll be in final
<Chipaca> andyrogers: depends on how long your syncdaemon takes to get to ready
<Chipaca> andyrogers: 6 minutes is a long time, but some poor souls have to wait 45 :(
<andyrogers> chipaca: right ive rebooted & its just done the same again, but it did not seem to delay the start either
<Chipaca> andyrogers: you set it to 360?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: and you've already been booted for 6 minutes?
<andyrogers> no, its been less then this
<andyrogers> so should it auto connect after 6 mins?
<andyrogers> i thought it would delay the local rescan
<andyrogers> im still learning the inns & outs of Ubuntuone still
<andyrogers> chpiaca: but good news it that is has connected now
<Chipaca> andyrogers: this would delay the connect
<Chipaca> andyrogers: without the *other* bug, that nautilus starts syncdaemon, then it would start, do the local rescan, and connect, all starting after that delay
<andyrogers> chipaca: so will this nautilus bug be fixed in the next few days then?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: yes
<andyrogers> chipaca: is there a bug report number you can point me to?
<Chipaca> andyrogers: probably, give me a sec
<andyrogers> chipaca: will i need to change this calue back once the bug has been fixed, or can I forget about it now
<Chipaca> andyrogers: you'll probably want to change it back
<andyrogers> calue=value
<rye_> the merge proposal is here - https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/fix-613219/+merge/34967
<andyrogers> chipaca: thankyou very much for your help
<Chipaca> andyrogers: thank you for using ubuntu one! :)
<dobey> hey look
<dobey> a diff!
<roland> hello alll
<roland> I have 2 UbuntuOne account, how can I remove one of them?!
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible running ubuntu one in ubuntu server withou interface? like dropbox?
<nessita> Andre_Gondim: yes, you can use the CLI tool names u1sdtool
<nessita> Andre_Gondim: though the first time you'll need credentials.... I think you can get those by CLI as well, but rye is the guru on this
<Andre_Gondim> nessita, may I get the credentials from other pc? cause in this I have one, but in the server I don't
<rye> Andre_Gondim, i accomplished that by patching the source of ubuntuone-client so that it reads oauth tokens from the config file and does not have runtime dependency on gnome-keyring
<verterok> rye: I think there is no more a dep on gnome-keyring, but I might be wrong...nessita would know
<rye> nessita, i see that in syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py there is self.oauth_credentials but don't see the setter for that
<rye> nessita, please ignore me i cannot read
<rye> Andre_Gondim, i believe I will come up with a blog post describing ubuntuone usage on the server during this weekend
<duffydack> how is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/634465 coming on,.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 634465 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Andre_Gondim> nice, I will waiting for this
<rye> duffydack, question - are you able to reproduce this? I've switched many locales, changed vms but could not have reproduced that
<duffydack> I`ll try it in a vm I guess.
<duffydack> so.. I just tried something.
<duffydack> in seahorse I made a new keyring called login
<nessita> duffydack: the branch has just landed trunk
<duffydack> gave it a password (not sure if no pass would work) and it works
<nessita> duffydack: do you wanna try from the source?
<rye> nessita, ah, so bug #634465 is due to keyring?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 634465 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Required argument 'password' (pos 2) not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634465
<nessita> rye: not really, is due to ussoc not passing all the params to gnomekerying.create_sync
<duffydack> it was discussed that I had no 'login' keyring
<duffydack> So I made one
<duffydack> its doing sync now....
<duffydack> there is a key called ubuntu one in there now
<duffydack> Wether its down to me not using a password when first being asked by seahorse for it not making the key, I dunno.
<rye> btw, why hasn't Ubuntu One entry in startup applications got any description?
<duffydack> installing maverick beta to a vm, with autologin.
<Andre_Gondim> where are the ubuntu one client icon in maverick?
<duffydack> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<duffydack> or do you mean,  System>Prefs>
<Andre_Gondim> since last update, I don't have ubuntu client in system>prefs..
<duffydack> well to launch it, ubuntuone-preferences
<duffydack> rye, or anyone else.. are you there
<duffydack> the size of my added computers list since I got U1 working in maverick has grown, a LOT
<duffydack> Right, fully updated clean install of maverick.. here goes.
<duffydack> seahorse asked for my password for keyring (I didnt set one, so its auto set to login pass obviously) so I unlocked it and it works
#ubuntuone 2010-09-11
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign>  /12
<duanedesign> rye_: hello
<rye_> duanedesign, hi
<rye_> duanedesign, have you seen Chipaca anywhere nearby today?
<duanedesign> not yet today
<rye_> duanedesign, will be back in 10 minutes, testing ubuntuone-launch failure to start so need to reboot a lot
<duanedesign> kk
<rye_> Yes! I know the reason of the failure now
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> rye_: was this in regards to andyrogers problem yesterday
<rye_> ubuntuone-launch does not connect because get_metadata_blah(U1ROOT) fails breaking all the callbacks. The code needs to be running after syncdaemon reaches READY
<rye_> duanedesign, yes, he told about that and I was like "huh? I tested it and it worked"... well, since there is a 30 second window and I got my U1 cleaned up no wonders that syncdaemon reached READY state in less than 30 seconds
<rye_> so right now I have 3K files and see the issue
<rye_> hm..
<rye_> definitely filing-a-bug, my solution will not work in case READY state is reached before -launch is called
<duanedesign>  the ubuntuone-syncdaemon process constantly pegs the CPU, using from 50-80% long after any sync-able files have been modified and successfully synced. <--looking for bug reports that might fit this post on the forum
<duanedesign> i wonder if it is trying to hash a file that no longer exists...
<rye_> duanedesign, this can be checked only with logs
<rye_> btw
<rye_> duanedesign, https://edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/+archive/ppa/+build/1954586
<duanedesign> rye_: thank you
<duanedesign> hmm..I have continued exploring my notes at UbuntuOne. It seems to be the case that the old notes which had been synced previous to the problem developing still retain hyperlinks. However the new notes that I was unable to sync yesterday, but which have since appeared at the UbuntuOne site after following the instructions above no longer have active hyperlinks.
<duanedesign> from Launchpad Question 123646
<duanedesign> off to get breakfast....afk
<duanedesign> rye_: is their a bug on the ubuntuone-launch issue?
<rye_> duanedesign, bug #635636
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635636 in ubuntuone-client "[maverick] ubuntuone-launch fails to connect syncdaemon if get_metadata times out (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635636
<Nhdb> hi, I have a problem, I moved a bunch of folders into a subfolder in my ubuntuone directory
<Nhdb> but instead of moving my computer just removed them
<Nhdb> but on ubuntuone.com the folders are in the subfolder like how you would expect
<Nhdb> if I reconnect now with my computer, can I be sure I get my files back? eg. that they won't also get deleted on the server side?
<Nhdb> and/or is there a way I can download those folders from ubuntuone.com without using the desktop client?
<duanedesign> Nhdb: the website does not have a way to downlaod large amounts of files
<duanedesign> so you would have to download them one at a time
<duanedesign> Nhdb: can you /6
<duanedesign> Nhdb: you can use the command  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata & u1sdtool --waiting-content  to see what actions are pending
<duanedesign> Nhdb: their is also a tool called Magicicada that can give you that information and allow you to control connect/unconnect in an easy to use GUI.
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install magicicada
<mva> hi there!
<mva> any devs online? :)
<mva> i want to request adding Nokia N900 to list of supported phones ;)
<beuno> mva, hi
<beuno> it is not currently supported
<beuno> :)
<mva> hi! why not? :)
<mva> it has out-of-the-box exchange client and syncml in repos. Why not supported? :)
<beuno> mva, there are some bugs with its implementation of syncml
<beuno> they have been reported, but not acted on
<mva> :(
<duanedesign> beuno: their are some bugs with Nokias implementation of syncml?
<duanedesign> ahh. Ok, i think i found the info i needed. I am working on answering some ubuntuone forum posts and wanted to make sure I was giving good info :)
<rye_> bug #600725 needs more votes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600725 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon should ping the server to make sure it has not lost the connection (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600725
<artin35> Is the Ubuntu One cloud contacting on port 58863 and uses amazon ec2? Because I didn't start it up, and have this entry in the firewall, and want to know what it is? thx
<rye_> artin35, ubuntuone-syncdaemon contacts amazon ec instances using 443 port, is 58863 a source one?
<artin35> what does "source one" mean?
<rye_> artin35, those machines are actually running the api servers that provide server side for ubuntuone file sync protocol, amazon is only hosting them
<rye_> artin35, the source port of connection may be 58863 but destination should be 443 for all ubuntuone services, file sync, web api or couchdb replication
<artin35> how do i find the destination? in firestarter as well? I only see this 58863 port
<artin35> I knowe what you mean!
<artin35> yes 443, I started ubuntuone in the browser and it shows https, but the 58863 isn't visible there, only this: 10.41.16.117
<artin35> I think this is my address, as I found out from google
<artin35> but when i go to canyouseeme, to find my IP address, it is a different number, than 10.41.16.117
<artin35> is that normal?
<artin35> oh sorry this isn't a port..
<artin35> ok i got it
<artin35> ec2-174-129-241-144.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<artin35> that is the amazon thing, after I type that into google I find a lot of ubuntu entries, so I think this was from ubuntu one okedoky
<artin35> welcome back Rye_
<rye_> artin35, sorry, something strange with network connection
<artin35> no worries, thanks for talking with me
<rye_> artin35, have you received all my messages? i.e. my reply ended with  "... couchdb replication"
<artin35> yes
 * rye_ is figuring out how to run ubuntuone in headless mode, on the server, thinking about how to trick sso to give out oauth credentials...
<artin35> do you can see what I was writing right?
<rye_> artin35, where do you see the connection to 58863 port ?
<artin35> that's the wrong channel for this question but as we already talk... Do I have an IP adress like 171.3.45.132 but then it connects to this 10.41.16.117, before it connects to google for example :want to answer your question first. I see this in the firestarter field, maybe translated as"happenings" or "actions" (i do not have the english version)
<artin35> it says: time, port, source, protocoll, and
<artin35> the last word I don't know how to translate
<artin35> I googled a bit, I think it was the system update function. I just thought, because I was reading ec-2 amazon, that it is from the cloud
<artin35> ah the last word means "service"
<artin35> and it says "unknown" at the service field
<artin35> status event rule. and when I click event it shows the port 58863 and tha amazon address
<artin35> but better I try to find some info for the firewall, not want to go on your nerves
<rye_> artin35, could you please paste the output of netstat -nt to paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL?
<rye_> artin35, and i don't really understand your question about the ip address
<artin35> ok one moment please
<artin35> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492374/
<artin35> The local address isn't the IP address I think
<duanedesign> artin35: 10.41.16.117 looks like your computers network ip. 171.3.45.132 is our external ip
<artin35> oih I just read the tutorial about firestarter and I forgot to enable the dhcp thingy
<artin35> duanedesign: Where do you see 171.3.45.132?
<artin35> Oh I just invented that
<artin35> I was posting this above I know now
<artin35> just as an exapmle for my IP address, that I can see when I look for it. I understand the network address is diffferent than the IP address now
<artin35> sorry for spaming here with my 0-knowlege :D
<duanedesign> artin35: you mentioned it earlier
<duanedesign> oop you already figured that out :)
<artin35> :)
<artin35> I think when I enable the DHCP now, it will maybe show the IP address, will try out now :p
<rye_> artin35, 10.41.16.117 is your address now
<artin35> this isn't the IP address right?
<artin35> yes
<artin35> hey thanks for helping people, appreciate it very much!
<hatseflats> evening everyone
<hatseflats> looking for some support with desktopcouch, I'm told this is the right place to bug people.
<hatseflats> as part of gwibber, I get that desktopcouch is started, but on my box it bails out because gnome-keyring-daemon isn't running
<hatseflats> this makes sense, not running a full Gnome DE, so I start it manually, still no dice
<hatseflats> said error: http://pastebin.com/Uw4P1Kan
<hatseflats> looks to me like it's crashing inside some desktopcouch routines, but python's all greek to me anyway, sorry if it's unrelated
<hatseflats> ah, solved the problem, as I figured, unrelated to destopcouch
#ubuntuone 2010-09-12
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi! do you recall a user from the forums saying he had problem booting his system (possibly windows) after using Maverick live from USB ?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I had the same issue yesterday. after I shut my laptop from maverick USB, there was a 'terminal style/dos style' message that I should instert a boot device or something like that
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I freaked out a bit, but I restarted by laptop and explicitly chose (the only device) from the boot list, my hdd -- and it booted!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: strangely enough, when booting my laptop today -- I had the same issue, so I selected the hdd and it booted. this sounds bad..
<duffydack> that sounds crazy... maybe a bug in the liveusb creator.. I just dump the isos on the stick and use that way..simpler
<mkarnicki> duffydack: indeed I used the liveusb creator. what do you mean by 'dump the iso on the stick' ?
<duffydack> gujin bootloader, 700mb partition for each iso, cat iso > /dev/sdb2.. I have a large stick :)
<mkarnicki> duffydack: neat..
<duffydack> could use grub2 with loop but its not as compatible with as many live things...
<mkarnicki> duffydack: do you have to cat > or is it sufficient to throw that iso onto the stick in the file.iso form?
<duffydack> no, cat.  basically writes the iso fs to it..
<mkarnicki> I see, thanks. sounds cool to have more then 1 distro on the stick.
<duffydack> i have clonezilla, sysrecue, ubuntu 10.04 i386/amd, fedora, 10.10 amd64/386 and an encrypted partition for my home backups.
<duffydack> then when i upgrade it, dev/zero the partition, and cat another
<duffydack> http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html    long winded.. its only like 4 commands.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: thanks !!
<mkarnicki> duffydack: seems you're good in that stuff, one question if I may. I have to install win7 along my ubuntu. how can I recover overwritten mbr (as I suppose win7 will do so). shoud I dd first bytes of my drive and then use live usb to recover that?
<mkarnicki> duffydack: awesome link by the way
<duffydack> just grub-install /dev/sda
<mkarnicki> I mean, very instructive.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: even if it's grub2 ?
<duffydack> yup
<mkarnicki> i'm on 10.04 and I think it's grub2
<mkarnicki> duffydack: thanks!
<duffydack> as long as boot files already exist, all it needs is grub puttin back
<duffydack> umm
<mkarnicki> I always had MBR overwritten whenever I *had* to install windows..
<duffydack> then once booted to ubuntu, update-grub
<mkarnicki> so I want to play it right this time xD
<duffydack> to get win7 in your list
<mkarnicki> duffydack: aha :) awesome, thank you very much!
 * mkarnicki notes it down
<duffydack> booted to your install, not the livecd.
<mkarnicki> right :)
<mkarnicki> all clear, thanks!
<duffydack> could go the chroot route, but this is simpler.
<duffydack> I dont know a great deal. just what I need to.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: I once had to chroot to recover my encrypted home. it wasn't something I'd like to repeat ;)
<mkarnicki> hehehe
<mkarnicki> duffydack: ok, one last question then! it's good to have a knowlegable person around :) -- what's the best way to have a fresh 10.10 install (I have 10.04 now) having ecrypted home work on the new system. have you ever had the same problem?
<mkarnicki> I know that fresh install can be somewhat better then dist-upgrade
<duffydack> I always fresh install.  its quick enough and leaves the headaches behind..  if home is seperate then I guess, if it works with the same with encrypted, just leave it as it is, dont format.
<duffydack> Inve never tried it with encrypted tho
<duffydack> ive*
<duffydack> I`d test it in a vm first.
<mkarnicki> I'll recheck that twice before I'll perform fresh install. Worst nightmare would be to recover 100gig encrypted home
<mkarnicki> duffydack: great idea!!
<mkarnicki> duffydack: thanks a bundle, you've been much help (even tho I was off-topic :) )
<duffydack> yeah, you're better off asking in #ubuntu
<duffydack> for a definate answer.. I`m not sure tbh
<mkarnicki> duffydack: I will :) have a great day!
<duffydack> k
 * duffydack is trying it in a vm.. curious.
 * mkarnicki planned that for after few days :)
<duffydack> if it dont then an upgrade will have to do.. not sure how it handle the 'older' gnome files in home with a fresh install.
<mkarnicki> duffydack: i'll check that in the vm, too :) that's a great idea.
<duffydack> installed lucid, made  few adjustments, now installing maverick fresh but told it to use the existing /home but not format..... lets see
<duffydack> well, when asking for username setup.. the require my pass to decrypt home is greyed out/selected... good sign..
<mkarnicki> sounds good :)
<duffydack> well it booted ok, and is using the wallpaper, no sound theme, font scheme and other modifications i made on lucid.
<mkarnicki> and the files under /home ?
<duffydack> just a matter of installing the apps again and all would be right in the world.
<duffydack> home is untouched...
<mkarnicki> that's awesome :)
<duffydack> so, basically, its looking as easy as 123
<mkarnicki> that's really awesome, thanks :D indeed!
<benste> hi, iirc ubuntuone store is based on 7digital isn't it ?
<benste> sadly the search function doesn't work in the same way, wanted to bux the following album which is on 7digital
<mkarnicki> benste: yes
<benste> http://de.7digital.com/artists/b-o-b/b-o-b-presents-the-adventures-of-bobby-ray-2/04-Airplanes-%5Bfeat-Hayley-Williams-of-Paramore%5D-%28Explicit-Album-Version%29/
<benste> but can't find this in ubuntuone
<benste> need your help searching it
<mkarnicki> benste: the store is regionalised - the only idea I have that would explain why the album is not availibie *via the store*
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: benste's got question ↑
<benste> mkarnicki: what a mess, I moved to belgium a few weeks ago and can't buy those which i could in germany :-)
<benste> looks like i'll have to set up a proxy at school or else were - taking a look whether it's available via the belgium 7digital store
<benste> mkarnicki: it's not a localisation problem
<benste> it's available there too
<benste> but +2€ expensive
<benste> btw. what was the name for the staging server - for opening the store directly in the browser ?
<benste> mkarnicki: duanedesign which country are you from - could you try searching for this album on your stores ?
<benste> mkarnicki:  duanedesign indeed using JAP now, it's a country specific issue
<benste> guess I'm beginning to hate 7digital
<benste> thanks for your help
<mkarnicki> too bad I had to go away :<
<levu> hi i found a bug in evolution-desktopcouch and have a possibility to fix it (it prevents you from importing contact into the Ubuntu One addressbook) so what should i do with the patch?
<beuno> levu, hi!
<beuno> file a bug, attach the patch
<levu> ok, well, but i think this can be an upstream problem...
<beuno> levu, as in on evolution?
<levu> beuno: in evolution-couchdb, i dont know if this is just an ubuntu project or an upstream gnome project
<levu> in the evolution channel is just silence, i wanted to ask them
<beuno> levu, this is an upstream project we maintain
<levu> beuno: ok, so i attach the patch asap (i just have to do the diff ;))
<beuno> so if you file the bug with the patch, I'll make sure the right people look at it tomorrow (hola Chipaca!)
<beuno> levu, yeap, or a bzr branch if you've poked at it in bzr
<levu> beuno: i got the source via apt-get source and fixed it locally
<beuno> levu, cool, so a patch is great then
<levu> beuno: just to be sure: i do just an diff -u old new, right?
<beuno> levu, yeap
<levu> beuno: ok :)
<beuno> thanks levu
<levu> beuno: i have problems with opera surfing ubuntu.com, all pages just don't load, all other browsers work, is there a know issue?
<beuno> levu, not that I knwo of
<levu> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bug/473616/
<ubot4> levu: Error: Bug #473616 is private.
<levu> it is open since nearly one year and it is not yet fixed...
<beuno> levu, awesome, thanks
<levu> and @ubot4: this patch is public here :)
<levu> and i know ubot4 is an bot :D
<levu> beuno: no problem, if there is another bug i also try to fix it :)
<beuno> \o/
<levu> beuno: bye
#ubuntuone 2011-09-05
<karni> Night guys.
<jo-erlend> Can someone confirm that desktopcouch isn't working at all in oneiric? Or is it just me again?
<jderose> jo-erlend: confirmed, desktopcouch isn't working in Oneiric... actually, it's CouchDB OAuth that isn't working, but that breaks desktopcouch
<jo-erlend> jderose, oh, ok. Any idea when it'll get fixed? I'm assuming that's a big enough issue to hold back release?
<jderose> jo-erlend: it will definitely be fixed, although i don't think it's been decided yet whether to updated to CouchDB 1.1.0, or back-port some fixes. this is the CouchDB bug to track - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/817656
<jderose> jderose: BTW, i'm not on the ubuntu one/desktopcouch team, i'm just some guy who uses desktopcouch a lot :)
<jo-erlend> jderose, ah! Great! I've been trying to find that bug so I can keep up. I'm working on a very couch-dependent app, so it's kinda important to me to know it straight away when it gets fixed. :)
<jderose> jo-erlend: ah, awesome!
<jo-erlend> not yet, but I'm hopeful :)
<jderose> jo-erlend: if you're feeling adventurous, i do have an unofficial CouchDB 1.1.0 build in a PPA - https://launchpad.net/~novacut/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=oneiric
<jderose> i've been testing it for the past week... there is one difficult to reproduce problem i've encountered, but all in all it seems quite stable
<jo-erlend> I don't think I'll have much to contribute there. I'm only a couch consumer so far. Not a very advanced one either. :)
<jo-erlend> I'm really excited about it though. I've spent a long time just grasping how simple it is to use. It's so simple, it's difficult to understand. I keep saying to myself "I must have misunderstood something. It can't be that simple" :)
<jderose> jo-erlend: do you have much SQL background? i really struggled with CouchDB at first, and I think part of my problem is I always tried to understand it in MySQL terms, as I've used it a lot
<jo-erlend> well.. Yes, I've been using it for more than a decade. Nothing serious though. But still, the SQL mentality really sticks.
<jderose> jo-erlend: but yeah, CouchDB is very elegant for a lot of problems... i think you're typical application can use CouchDB much more naturally than say Sqlite
<jo-erlend> yes. I
<jo-erlend> I'm experimenting with some cool stuff that I don't think I could ever do with SQL.
<jo-erlend> or, at least it would be _a lot_ more complicated.
<jderose> yea
<jderose> jo-erlend: what programing language(s) are you using with CouchDB?
<jo-erlend> python.
<jo-erlend> I
<jo-erlend> I'm doing some work on Quickly Widgets, which provides a CouchGrid, for instance. Really cool stuff.
<jderose> jo-erlend: nice, quickly is awesome
<jo-erlend> it is.
<jo-erlend> five lines of code to make a gtk.TreeView backed by DesktopCouch with filtering and everything. It's awesome, actually.
<jderose> jo-erlend: to shamelessly self-promote a bit... if you need more direct access to the CouchDB API from Python, checkout microfiber - https://launchpad.net/microfiber
<jderose> that does sound awesome. i haven't played with CouchGrid yet, i should
<jo-erlend> that sounds nice.
<jo-erlend> it's kinda extremely easy :)
<jo-erlend> jderose, http://paste.ubuntu.com/682391/
<jo-erlend> I have to run! I have a meeting. bbl
<jderose> jo-erlend: later, we'll have to chat again! :)
<jo-erlend> yes, I'd like to explore that project of yours. :)
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone!
<jderose> JamesTait: morning! so are you at the U1 sprint?
<mandel> morning all!!!
<mandel> I'm here but not here :P
<JamesTait> jderose: I'm at home right now, wishing the weather was more like Buenos Aires! :)
<jderose> JamesTait: ah, gotcha... for some reason i thought the sprint was in london... yeah, buenos aires probably has nicer weather :P
<mandel> jderose, JamesTait we go to argentinq waaaaay to often ;)
<jderose> hehe
<MissAngel> Ubuntu One is extremely disappointng for me, it does not integrate with kde, the windows beta client does not work at all
<mandel> MissAngel, it is a beta and it was more a proof of concept, we are weeks from releasing the new one, which has most of its UI done in Qt which means that the KDE integration is very easy to do
<MissAngel> mandel: I see maybe then I can consider leaving dropbox
<mandel> MissAngel, give it a couple of weeks, the improvements on the windows client are really big, there are some small missing things but we are working on them? and I'm sure that getting that working on KDE should be very easy
<gatox> mandel, i have to go to the bank..... i'll be back in 30 mins or so
<facundobatista> Holaaaaaa
<ralsina> good morning!
<karni> How long will people continue raving about open sourcing Ubuntu One Files, whilst they have been open since the beginning? I think some of them don't even look for the sources. Expecting them to "juST Be 0pen!" is sufficient, with no further interest or contributions.
<facundobatista> Hola ralsina
<ralsina> hola facundobatista
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<alecu> me
<alecu> ralsina, are we standing up today?
<ralsina> alecu: why not
<ralsina> standup! ;-)
 * alecu needs to standup and take amelia to kinder really quick
<alecu> me again
<ralsina> then we don't take her to the kinder :-)
<ralsina> I meant "we don't. Take her to the kinder"
<alecu> ralsina, cool. Anyway, here are my notes:
<alecu> DONE: got ipc fixes branch merged; started working on broken client tests on server on delayed hashing branch
<alecu> TODO: take a look at mandel's no-watches-on-parents; finish fixes on hashing branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
 * alecu will be back in some 30'
<alecu> cheers!
<alecu> hello back
<mandel> alecu, ralsina here you have a new MP with the changes mentioned by nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/eq-add-ancestors-watches/+merge/74102
<mandel> alecu, ralsina it is the same code but I created a new MP so that we do not block the code yet we have the history of the previous one
<alecu> mandel, cool, thanks for working on this.
<mandel> if you can add some quick reviews it will be bloody awesome :)
<ralsina> mandel: got a link to the old one?
<alecu> mandel, aren't you supposed to be on vacation?
<ralsina> So we can link it and have the comments
<mandel> ralsina, there is a link in the description of the new one
<ralsina> mandel: ok, missed it
<mandel> alecu, yes.. I am, mainly coding what I want hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, at the very bottom :)
<ralsina> mandel: yeah was below the screen :-)
<mandel> :D
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to be trying to fork tortoisebzr and create a tortoiseu1 :P
<mandel> alecu, but I'll be around for things like this :P
<alecu> mandel, are you redoing the twisted ipc on C++ too? ;-)
<mandel> alecu, no.. I'm being uglier, I'm writing a small .exe that gets a path as an arg and returns the state, then the C++ extension calls that one, I think tortoisebzr does something like that :P
<mandel> alecu, we should eventually move to jsonrpc so that people can do this easier, but for know...
<mandel> I mean now..
<mandel> lets calli it an alpha shell extion, to see if it works :)
<alecu> mandel, "an exe that gets a path..." that sounds absolutely overkill...! Have fun!
<mandel> alecu, nah, small python that call SDTool with a path and asks for the path info, should be one day work
<ralsina> mandel: using python for that is incredibly wasteful, isn't it?
<ralsina> oh, wait, has to call SDTool. Sure, python :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, that is similar to the use of python the have? lets see if it works, is a holiday project :D
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<ralsina> Specially now that IPC is kinda performing :-)
<mandel> ralsina, if getting the info works, we can later add a contextmenu with the same idea that creates and removes udfs etc...
<mandel> we will see if it works :)
<ralsina> mandel: so, we are doing a sort of u1sdtool/
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, of the kind, I need to use the Python C libs form c++ to load the modules of SDTool and call the functions directly, I probably will do a small wrapper that creates a singleton command in the module and deals with the deferred things etc..
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, alecu do remember the review ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I am running the tests
<mandel> cool
<ralsina> gatox: you around?
<ralsina> ARGH I have to add another public method to SSO!!!!!
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: have 5 minutes for a quick mumble before I jump ff the balcony?
<alecu> ralsina, sure!
<ralsina> alecu: if you said anything, I didn; t hear it
<alecu> ralsina, I just "forced quit" my mumble, it's stuck
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<mandel> ralsina, sure, give me a sec
<mandel> :)
<gatox> I'M BACK!!!!!!!
<gatox> ralsina, i'm here
<ralsina> gatox: please check your latest assigned bug and queue accordingly, or if you have too much, bounce it to me :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll check that now
<ralsina> gatox: it's a side-effect of moving the "setup account" button to the wizard: it stays there for the next page
<gatox> ralsina, i fixed the bug that you mention on friday... its already integrated in my branch
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh ok
<ralsina> gatox: can you mumble 15'?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> ralsina, i'm having some problems with mumble... trying to connect
<ralsina> gatox: he, the only mumble that wrks is mine
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel> ralsina, awesome!
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong and approve
<mandel> alecu, awesome, and question
<mandel> alecu, the get_metadata method in dbus, does it contain any info of the status of the file?
<mandel> as in synced, or syncing..
<mandel> ?
<alecu> mandel, no idea... looking
<mandel> alecu, thx? I'm asking around to see if anyone knows..
<alecu> mandel, I'm testing it using d-feet, here's the result:
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682647/
<alecu> mandel, there seems to be no clear "status" on it.
<alecu> mandel, we should take a look at the nautilus plugin to see how they used to manage the status
<mandel> alecu, done it, you have to compare the local_hash and the server_hash
<mandel> alecu, and I suppose that is_partial might mean is updating, but for the time being I can just use up to dated and outdated :)
<alecu> mandel, cool
 * mandel walking dog
<gatox> anyone?? quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button-fix/+merge/74118
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<ralsina> gatox: isnt't it easier to just call setButtonLayout() on the following page?
<ralsina> gatox: just asking!
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm but in that way i have to be sure that the other page knows what should be done..... in this way the same page that add the buttons, takes care of the cleaning... but i can change it if you prefer
<ralsina> gatox: it's ok for me
<gatox> ralsina, also..... i forgot the docstrings in the test....... submitting that
<ralsina> gatox: yep. Other than that, +1 from me. If you get one from alecu, merge it
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<ralsina> gatox: remember that we don't have tests on -installer, so make sure that the tests pass on both platforms, lint, etc
<ralsina> I mean we don't have tests on tarmac
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> and I'm off for lomitos
<gatox> alecu, quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button-fix/+merge/74118
<alecu> gatox, I'm running the tests, about to approve.
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<alecu> gatox, I have not run the installer tests in a while, so I don't know if this is OK:
<alecu>   File "E:\ubuntuone-windows-installer\review_setup-button-fix\ubuntuone_install
<alecu> er\gui\qt\setup_account.py", line 249, in hideEvent
<alecu>     self.set_up_button.setVisible(False)
<alecu> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'setVisible'
<alecu> gatox, that error shows up a lot on the logs, but all the tests pass anyway.
<gatox> alecu, ..... weird....... let me recheck.... that was working.....
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'll check that
<alecu> gatox, perhaps I need to bzr update some of the other projects?
<gatox> alecu, let me check first...... i just pay attention if the test were ok in the last run
<alecu> gatox, here's the whole test run: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682747/
 * gatox reading....
<ralsina> I saw those errors on friday night
<ralsina> alecu: I have a fix for the credentials problem. I think it's a slicghtly terrible hack though :-(
<ralsina> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/register_plus_login/+merge/74127
<alecu> ralsina, where are those controllers used?
<ralsina> alecu: they are the logic behind the wizard or sso pages
<ralsina> the verificationemailcontroller is the one that asks for the verification token you get by email
<alecu> ralsina, then I don't understand why this is a hack
<alecu> ralsina, is it because we are adding "logic" to the ui layers?
<ralsina> alecu: because there are broken credentials, then I remove them, and create new ones
<ralsina> and the right fix is, of course, not to have broken credentials :-)
<ralsina> But I am suspecting that involves about 10x the code, plus new API in u1-client and sso, plus a similar change to this one (except without the clear_credentials)
<alecu> ralsina, hmmm. I see.
<gatox> ralsina, are you talking about the issue with the "setVisible" attribute?? it seems that in the test the initializePage method is not being executed.....
<gatox> but i'm setting the page to the wizard to force that.....
<ralsina> gatox: yes that error
<ralsina> gatox: usually initializePage() will not be called unless you add it to the setUp for that testcase
<gatox> ralsina, if i check in showEvent and hideEvent that set_up_account is not None.... the error is fixed...... but, i think that is not the proper soluution..... and i'm adding that just for the tests.... that error doesn't appear in the normal execution
<ralsina> gatox: no, the right thing is to add initializePage to the setUp I think
<alecu> ralsina, well, I agree that this is ugly. We are asking for a first set of credentials, but not doing the ping at that point. Then we are doing login again, asking for a new set of credentials, and doing the ping in that second step.
<ralsina> alecu: yep
<ralsina> alecu: I spent 2 hours trying to figure out _where_ the ping is supposed to be done for new accounts, unsuccessfully
<ralsina> "register" doesn't give you credentials, AFAICS
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmmmm calling initializePage in setUp doesn't solve it....... this is weird.....
<ralsina> gatox: ugh
<alecu> ralsina, either we can spend a few more hours digging the code, or we can ask nessita tomorrow :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i'm doing: setup_page = self.ui.page(self.ui.setup_account_page_id)
<gatox> ralsina, setup_page.initializePage()
<ralsina> alecu: and in the meantime, this workaround does work (not for trunk)
<alecu> ralsina, and I'm pretty sure what nessita answer to the ugly proposal would be.
<ralsina> alecu: I know, too
<ralsina> we can merge it and not tell her ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, and risk decapitation?
<gatox> ralsina, do you appreciate your life?
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> je
<ralsina> ok, I am calling this officially a hack, and will put it in her plate tomorrow
<ralsina> or maybe back in mine
<gatox> ralsina, so.... your hack fix the same problem i'm having here with this attribute??
<gatox> or you are talking about something else now?
<ralsina> gatox: no, it's another thing
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok......
<ralsina> gatox: let me check that bug. Do you have a pushed branch with the initializePage in it?
<gatox> ralsina, no with the initializePage..... i'll add it now
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<gatox> ralsina, this branch has the initializePage: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button-fix/+merge/74118
<ralsina> gatox: cool, looking at it
<gatox> ralsina, and let me know when you are free...... i have 2 more small branches for review
<ralsina> gatox: I can either do it now, or after 4:30
<gatox> ralsina, if you are free now better..... they are really small and trivial
<ralsina> gatox: shoot then
<gatox> ralsina, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ui-improves-nav-are-you-sure/+merge/74132
<ralsina> gatox: did you actually try that click() doesn't work with disabled buttons? ;-)
 * ralsina doesn't know
<gatox> ralsina, i made some tests and it was working here...... i don't know what you mean with disabled buttons....... disabled buttons are not clickeable anyway......
<gatox> ralsina, but when they are enabled again they can be clicked....
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhhhh
<ralsina> gatox: they are not clickable with the mouse. I don't know if calling button.click() on a disabled button works or not
<gatox> ralsina, i understand what you mean
<gatox> ralsina, let me check
<gatox> ralsina, it doesn't has any problem...... is the button is disabled, the click() slot is not executed
<ralsina> cool, then I'll run the tests and let you know
<gatox> ralsina, yep...... but that branch only touch .ui files....
<ralsina> agreed. +1
<gatox> ralsina, this is the other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-improves-nav-are-you-sure/+merge/74131
<ralsina> looking...
<ralsina> basically, you flipped all the accept/reject logic?
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<gatox> ralsina, yep! as we talk in mumble..... i tried first to do something with finished or reject........ but that has another issues
<ralsina> ok then, +1
<ralsina> I am tempted to just set both branches to approved
<ralsina> but get a check from alecu just in case
<gatox> ralsina, do it.... i'm your consciense
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> alecu, really small reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ui-improves-nav-are-you-sure/+merge/74132  and   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-improves-nav-are-you-sure/+merge/74131
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<alecu> gatox, on the are-you-sure branch I'm getting the same error message as I pasted above, so it must be something on my side
<ralsina> alecu: that error is real, it's just not related to these branches, it's older stuff
<gatox> alecu, yep, i have the same error here... i'm looking how to fix it
<alecu> gatox, approved
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, you are going to hate me :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, done! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I found the best way to implement th idea I had :)
<ralsina> aaaaaaand I hate because?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm playing with the idea of moving from pb to a symmetric json twisted protocol :)
<mandel> the one the italian did :P
<ralsina> ok, hated you are
<mandel> ralsina, told :)
<ralsina> mandel: you are on vacations, so I can't tell you how screwy it is to say that this week ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ah, but not this week, is going to be my personal sd buahahahaha
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: is killing the syncdaemon process considered a bad idea?
<alecu> ralsina, you mean "is killing mandel" a bad idea?
<alecu> ralsina, it's not a good one, but I think SD can survive any kind of crashes.
<ralsina> alecu: is there a way to tell it to quit instead?
<ralsina> Going to pick up the kid from kinder, be back in 30' or so
<alecu> ralsina, with some of my latest branches, it might quit and not hung up like it did.
<mandel> alecu, booo I'm just having fun :)
<mandel> alecu, I want to be able to access the SD IPC from any lang :P
<alecu> mandel, "set LANG=zulu; python myscript.py"
<mandel> haha
<gatox> ok....... EOD for me!! see you tomorrow
<alecu> bye gatox!
<ralsina> alecu: can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/with-systray/+merge/73712
<alecu> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> alecu: thanks
<alecu> ralsina, approved.
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
 * alecu runs to the kinder.
<czajkowski> evening
<duanedesign> hello CardinalFang
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<karni> hows your new laptop, duanedesign
<karni> duanedesign: g'night
<duanedesign> karni: i missed you :\
<karni> duanedesign: I was just leaving
<karni> That's ok, we'll talk tomorrow :)
<karni> I'm *really* tired. Night, friend!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-06
<tcole> hah, wow
<mandel> morning!!
<JamesTait> Good morning everyone!
<gatox> mandel, did you have the phone?! i've just read the twit! :D
<mandel> gatox, yeah
<gatox> mandel, awesome!! :D
<mandel> gatox, although I'm sorry to tell you that by father was like WTF and opened it? sorry :(
<mandel> my brother says is really cool :P
<gatox> mandel, jeje it's no problem!! i told you that you could use it if you want!
<mandel> gatox, yeah, but I always think that the actual owner should be the one doing the unboxing
<gatox> mandel, no problem! i'm just happy that i'm going to have an awesome camera with a phone attached to take pictures at the pycon! :D
<mandel> hahaha
<gatox> blajk, ping
<blajk> gatox, pong
<gatox> blajk, hi, how are you?
<blajk> gatox, I'm good thanks! You?
<gatox> blajk, good! i was wondering if you could help with some styling for a screen in control panel?
<gatox> blajk, it's not looking very well
<gatox> blajk, let me send you the screenshot in pm
<blajk> gatox, sure
<facundobatista> Hola!
<hakermania> What limits does UbuntuOne have in free users?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> hakermania, 5gb
<hakermania> gatox, :/ dropbox has 10, so I'll stick to it...
<gatox> hakermania, 10?? it says 2: http://www.dropbox.com/pricing
<nessita> gatox: any reviews you need from me?
<gatox> nessita, jeje like a lot
<nessita> gatox: shoot like 3 :-D
<gatox> nessita, jejeok
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/reset-password-page/+merge/73523
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/wizard-sizes/+merge/73804
<gatox> nessita, really trivial: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/help-button-removed/+merge/73834
<hakermania> gatox, Oh you misunderstood me, no storage limits, bandwidth limits. Dropbox lets download 10GB/day
<gatox> hakermania, ahhhhh
<gatox> nessita, ^
<pfibiger> gatox: currently there is a limit per published public file, but no global limit
<pfibiger> hakermania: ^
<hakermania> pfibiger, what does this really mean? I need to have 2 very small files (bytesized) but they will be downloaded many times by many different ips
<pfibiger> hakermania: i don't remember what the limit is per file, i believe it's 1gb. so if you had two files, each one would be allowed 1gb of xfer per day, so 2gb total.
<pfibiger> i'll check on that number.
<hakermania> pfibiger, I can wait, thanks, but if it's like this, I think I'll stick on Dropbox because while U1 lets 5 GB I need only ~56 bytes but goof download limits :D
<hakermania> good^
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> gatox: can I ask a review from you? :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-backend/+merge/73862
<gatox> nessita, on it
<nessita> gatox: what should I see in the reset password branch? I'm running the installer with the latest SSO, and I get this:
<gatox> nessita, what?
<nessita> gatox: visually, what does that branch adds to the UI?
<gatox> nessita, when you click on "forgot password", you will see the same popup besides the line edits as in Setup Account
<nessita> gatox: I\'m not getting any popup... you sure is a popup?
<gatox> nessita, +1 to your branch
<nessita> gatox: let me share a screenshot
<gatox> nessita, well, not a popup... the ballon that appears in setup account...... let me give you an screenshot
<nessita> ah, yes
<nessita> gatox: I'm not getting that either, let me show you
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hello nessita
<karni> hi nessita, ralsina \o
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> anyone running oneiric and thunderbird in here ?
<nessita> hi karni!
<hakermania>  Hello, World!
<hakermania> LoL
<czajkowski> keep seeing when I laucnh tb the following message
<czajkowski> There was a problem opening the address book "Ubuntu One" - the message returned was: Cannot open book: Cannot process, book backend is opening
<nessita> ralsina: can I have reviews for a trivialisimo branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/pylint-lucid/+merge/74203
<ralsina> nessita: porsupus
<ralsina> nessita: marked as approved globally since it's just a lint fix
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: did you see my mail?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I have your reviews in my queue
<ralsina> nessita: ok, thanks
<czajkowski> anyone? should I log a bug about it, or is it known already ?
<nessita> czajkowski: let me ask the one who knows
<nessita> rodrigo_: ping
<czajkowski> nessita: thanks as everytime I now open a folder that annoying message is in my face
<nessita> gatox: your wizard-sizes branch:
<nessita>  M  ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_side_widget.py
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py
<rodrigo_> nessita, pong
<nessita> rodrigo_: hi there, do you, by any chance, know why czajkowski is getting a error message for Ubuntu One address book in O?
<nessita> czajkowski: you sure is thunderbird, no evolution?
<czajkowski> There was a problem opening the address book "Ubuntu One" - the message returned was: Cannot open book: Cannot process, book backend is opening
<czajkowski> nessita: I only use Thunderbird
<rodrigo_> nessita, not sure about the error, but desktopcouch hasn't worked for me at all in all the oneiric cycle
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, about thunderbird, talk to chrisccoulson in #ubuntu-desktop
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: aye I also get desktop couch erros but not today so far,,
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: thanks will go talk to Chrisccoulson now
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, you're welcome :)
<nessita> thanks rodrigo_!
<rye> nessita, rodrigo_, czajkowski, thunderbird in oneiric uses EDS
<rye> and EDS has evolution-couchdb plugin which connects to desktopcouch
<czajkowski> seemingly I uninstall something, very simple
<czajkowski> god I feel daft at times
<gatox> nessita, ohhhhhh i check today that doesn't have any conflict!
 * gatox fixing....
<nessita> gatox: and I have a lint issue in help-button-removed
<nessita> gatox: but that branch seems to work OK :-)
<nessita> ralsina: this branch is 'work in progress', is it ready for review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800363/+merge/74141
<ralsina> nessita: oops, yes it is
<nessita> ralsina: so, what shall I check in the UI for that branch?
<ralsina> nessita: after you login, the next page should now have a "skip tour, go to dashboard" button and a "start setup" button. If you click on "start setup", the following page should have a "next" button and no "skip tour"
<nessita> right
<nessita> checking
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> standup?
<nessita> me!
<gatox> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> and welcome back dobey!
<gatox> alecu, ping
<nessita> DONE: bug #834766, reviews, holiday!
<nessita> TODO: bug #807021, reviews, university
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #841911, Bug #841863, Bug #839844, Bug #834983, Bug #831310, Bug #841915.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Improving some UIs in Control Panel
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: holidays
<dobey> λ TODO: fix bugs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> 5/9/11
<ralsina> ------
<ralsina> DONE:
<ralsina> * Release (friday)
<ralsina> * Fixed bug in sso's setup.py that broke sourcedeps for servers
<ralsina> * Fixed bug 839906 (wrong icons in taskbar)
<ralsina> * Did a dirty workaround for bug 839877 (bad credentials for new accounts)
<ralsina> * Proposed branch for the notification area icon [+1 alecu]
<ralsina> * Proposed branch for "login successful" page (bug #800363)
<ralsina> * Bug triaging
<ralsina> * Some reviews
<ralsina> TODO:
<ralsina> * Try to merge everything
<ralsina> * Reviews
<ralsina> * Make a build
<ralsina> * See where I can help and do it
<ralsina> * Mgmt call
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
 * nessita adds to the TODO: do UDS administrative stuff (register, etc)
<ralsina> alecu still not around, so ... comments?
<ralsina> Oh, crap! I have to do the UDS stuff today!
<gatox> nop
<gatox> nessita, this branch should fix reset password: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password/+merge/74211
<gatox> something weird was happening
<nessita> no comments
<gatox> nessita, please let me know if that branch along with the installer branch works
<ralsina> EOM then
<dobey> mandel is on holiday again? damn :P
<ralsina> dobey: it's what happens when you don't take them for a while. They pile up.
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> DONE: branch with fixes on server for problems with delayed hashing branch
<alecu> TODO: discuss validity of the fixes, and adding more tests for this in the server with facundo.
<alecu> BLOCKED: need to go to the bank and to the taxes office, wish me luck
<dobey> yeah, i got 4 more to use up it seems
<ralsina> dobey: remember to save for the shutdown
<dobey> yes, that's why i said 4 and not 8 :)
<ralsina> we have to use 5 this year :-(
<gatox> nessita, branches fixed
<dobey> ralsina: we == .ar?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> dobey: we don't have a holiday the 26th
<gatox> alecu, hi
<dobey> ralsina: do you get Jan 2?
<ralsina> nope
<dobey> ralsina: oh, so you need 6 days then?
<ralsina> is the 2nd still shutdown?
<dobey> 2nd is new year holiday in US and I think UK too. so pretty sure it is. but ask hr i guess
<dobey> or reply to that thread ;)
<ralsina> I don't mind, I have N fresh days at that point ;-)
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: 2 is not shutdown, fyi
<dobey> nessita: well, probably more than half the company have it as national holiday
<nessita> dobey: right, nevertheless is not shutdown :-)
<dobey> nessita: you asked hr? :)
<nessita> dobey: I saw the shutdown calendar
<dobey> ah
<dobey> well i wouldn't worry about next year's shutdown anyway. the WHOLE WORLD is shutting down. ;)
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: can I get a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800363/+merge/74141
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, +1 to your branch
<ralsina> gatox: gracias!
<gatox> ralsina, nessita i have a really trivial branch for control panel when you have a minute (it fixes some minor details in the ui): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/prettify/+merge/74219
<ralsina> gatox: what does it fix?
 * ralsina suggests before/after screenshots
<gatox> ralsina, improve sign in ui, group box title style, preferences alignment, add bold version of ubuntu font
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... taking screenshots
<ralsina> gatox: sorry to make you work, but I am on a conference call, and looking at pics is about as much as I can focus :-)
<mandel> dobey, if you need me, I'm back :)
<dobey> mandel: go away you're on holiday
<gatox> ralsina, jeje no problem!
<mandel> dobey, oh, but I though you needed me ;)
<dobey> mandel: i always need you, baby. but i think i can survive the week with only your twits bitching about jsonrpc :)
<ralsina> mandel: that's what he said!
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> dobey, I'm palying around with jsonrpc and twisted? I should get something nice by the end of the holidays, but if you have an urgency let me know
<mandel> I know you are easy to please?. ;)
<mandel> ralsina, good one :)
<rodrigo_> so, any news on a working desktopcouch for oneiric? it's been completely broken for the whole cycle
<mandel> rodrigo_, I dont know there is anyone looking at it at all
<dobey> rodrigo_: i saw jderose was doing some debugging on it, but don't know if he found anything definite. seems that new couchdb/erlang aren't playing well
<mandel> rodrigo_, technically speaking: ni dios lo ha mirado..
<dobey> mandel: i am pretty sure i will *never* need anything involving jsonrpc/twisted :)
<rodrigo_> mandel, yes, seems so :(
<rodrigo_> so, if noone is looking at it, can we assume we don't support contacts syncing anymore?
<dobey> rodrigo_: well i don't have the time/knowledge for it, and i am basically lone ranger for us on ubuntu this cycle :-/
<rodrigo_> dobey, only you working on desktop-side things?
<mandel> dobey, I want to stop using twisted.pb on the windows ipc? and I hope you do not need to look at it :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: pretty much, yes
<dobey> mandel: i want to stop using twisted ;)
<rodrigo_> dobey, ok
<rodrigo_> I think we should disable all contacts stuff then, it's completely broken
<dobey> rodrigo_: what do you mean by "disable" exactly?
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<rodrigo_> dobey, I don't know exactly, but maybe make evo-couchdb transitional package that does nothing at all
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<rodrigo_> or disable the desktopcouch parts
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting a weird thing with the installer, if I have credentials, I get an error popup when starting the installer
<ralsina> nessita: about not being able to start Ubuntu One?
<rodrigo_> also, the u1-control-panel has some mention to contacts, doesn't it?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think you're underestimating the severity of the problem :(
<dobey> rodrigo_: contacts isn't the only thing affected
<ralsina> nessita: that's expected behaviour. It's trying to start control panel, and that doesn't work when it's not "installed"
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: ok, cleaning my credentials then
<rodrigo_> dobey, what else are we syncing via dc?
<ralsina> nessita: if you put it in the PATH it should work though
<dobey> rodrigo_: there's also bindwood; and all the "third-party" apps that use desktopcouch for storing things, like lernid
<dobey> rodrigo_: the problem isn't the syncing, the problem is local access
<dobey> rodrigo_: the reports seem to indicate that desktopcouch works fine, so long as you don't use oauth to access it locally. ie, futon still works.
<nessita> ralsina: right. Question: how can I confirm ubuntu one was added to the startup?
<dobey> rodrigo_: which seems to tell me that the problem is in couchdb itself, and not desktopcouch
<nessita> ralsina: I don't see it under Startup app when running msconfig
<ralsina> nessita: you can restart the session :-)
<ralsina> nessita: or maybe I am doing that wrong :-/
<rodrigo_> dobey, yeah, system-wide couchdb works fine for me, it's just the oauth auth
<nessita> ralsina: but shouldn't be listed under startup programs?
<dobey> rodrigo_: jderose should be on-line in a few more hours, i'll see if he's found anything
<rodrigo_> dobey, ok, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I am not really sure
<nessita> ralsina: can you please confirm?
<ralsina> what
<nessita> ralsina: because I'm not sure if worked here
<ralsina> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm.... skip that branch until I do more testing
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: since anyway I probably need to add u1cp there too
<dobey> btw, who broke the u1cp tests on oneiric? :(
<dobey> ralsina: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79127566/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.ubuntuone-control-panel_1.1.2%2Br212-33~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- dirty reactor errors :(
<nessita> dobey: and I talked to pitti about that
<nessita> dobey: seems like the glib twisted reactor uses static gobject bindings, which conflicts with dynamic ones
<nessita> dobey: loaded from the code :-/
<dobey> right :(
<nessita> dobey: I filed a bug
<nessita> bug #842614
<nessita> dobey: I was planning on skipping those tests, so maverick and oneiric build properly
<dobey> meh, where is our bug bot?
<nessita> dobey: irene took it away
<nessita> dobey: btw, is you tarmac running?
<dobey> the stuff i was running on lucid is back up, yes
<nessita> dobey: not sure what that means...
<nessita> dobey: is your tarmac running only for lucid stuff?
<dobey> nessita: some older client branches, and some server bits are merged on lucid, because they have to work on lucid.
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> nessita: btw, the maverick issue is a different one, so i'd rather not group them together. i think we need a bug against twisted in oneiric for the bindings issue, if there isn't one already
<nessita> dobey: ok, could you please clean that up?
<nessita> dobey: I will make the test skips, if you want
<dobey> no, don't skip the tests
<nessita> dobey: no?
<dobey> nope. we need to fix twisted
<dobey> nessita: skipping the tests won't help since the real program will just fail anyway
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: you let us know when you finish the management call, so we mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: I am done, but Chipaca is sprinting
<ralsina> So let's mumble
<nessita> ok!
<dobey> oh right, i forgot about that sprint
<ralsina> gatox, mumble?
<nessita> alecu: you can mumble (or still otp/bank)
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<nessita> ?
<alecu> nessita, otp
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-gb-val/+merge/74228 <- can you do quick review of that? it seems the best solution to this problem. :)
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<gatox> ralsina, i've added the screenshots: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/prettify/+merge/74219
<ralsina> gatox: looking!
<ralsina> gatox: I get "Could not locate object"
<gatox> ralsina, yep....... the files weren't public..... updating the message :P
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> dobey, agreed about the NGB thing. Since we are not going to put "get several GB", I think this makes sense
<dobey> yay
<dobey> one bug down, 5243534 more to go
<gatox> ralsina, now you have the correct links
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/prettify/+merge/74219
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> gatox: looking again
<ralsina> gatox: not all that happy with the signin one, but all of them are much improved
<gatox> ralsina, andrew has give me a design for that page a minutes ago
<ralsina> gatox: and it's not this one, right?
<gatox> ralsina, i'll applied the changes, but it is basically something really similar to that
<ralsina> ok, +1 it is
<dobey> ralsina: did you request a review from nessita on my branch too?
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<dobey> nessita: did you request you review my branch?
<nessita> dobey: I did, yes
<nessita> dobey: why not changing the 2GB to 5GB?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> nessita: because then if we offer 10GB or something in the future instead, we have to go back and change all the versions
<nessita> dobey: or maybe just 'Free storage'?
<dobey> and it is a pain to do that
<nessita> dobey: yes, I agree
<nessita> dobey: can you please run by Roberta this change?
<nessita> dobey: if shee agrees with removing the whole subtext, I'll approve
<dobey> nessita: does the qt panel have "5gb free!" or anything like that in it?
<nessita> dobey: we have no such 'overview' screen
<nessita> so, no
<dobey> so what does it display if user doesn't have an account?
<nessita> dobey: the installer-wizard will be there
<nessita> offering to either login or register
<dobey> that is windows
<nessita> dobey: if the user happens to "manually" search for the control panel exe, he gets a login screen
<nessita> dobey: same for linux
<dobey> so it just opens SSO, and the user is all like "WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT?" :)
<dobey> :-/
<nessita> dobey: no, we show a "native" login screen
<nessita> native in QT, I mean
<dobey> eh? i mean, the user has no idea what they're actually signing in to or up for, they just get a login screen?
<nessita> dobey: they get a QT screen to login with minimal Ubuntu One legends in it
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> ok, well, need to get some lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> me too. see you later
<gatox> brb!
<nessita> dobey: I approved your branch by mistake :-/ Anyways, I don't disagree with the fix, I just wanted roberta or cristian to sign off the change. Can you please make sure to talk about this with them tomorrow?
<dobey> nessita: i pinged earlier, but no response
<nessita> dobey: I know, that's why I said "tomorrow" :-)
<dobey> nessita: why did you mark bug #835093 as affecting upstream ubuntuone-control-panel (and assign to you)?
<nessita> dobey: because setup.py has the same typo
<dobey> ah, ok.
<dobey> although, for some reason, seeing you do that has given me an idea; though i'm not sure how to follow through with it
<nessita> dobey: I gotta tun to the uni now, but please share that idea with me tomorrow
 * nessita -> teaching duties
<gatox> ralsina, cna you review this branches?? already has nessita approvals: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/reset-password-page/+merge/73523   and    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-password/+merge/74211
<nessita> gatox: did you got my email re: windows tag?
<ralsina> gatox, on them!
<gatox> nessita, i've just saw it.... fixing....
<nessita> ok
<dobey> cheers nessita
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> gatox: all the stuff you are deleting in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/reset-password-page/+merge/73523 is because you moved it to sso, right?
<gatox> ralsina, also this one has nessita approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/avoid-shrink-buttons
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... both branches are related
<gatox> ralsina, some stuff is already in sso trunk
<ralsina> gatox: that last one is merged already
<gatox> ralsina, oh right.....
<ralsina> gatox +1 on both
<gatox> ralsina, awesome
<alecu> holas!
<dobey> hola alecu
<alecu> how's it going dobey? how did your house survive irene?
<dobey> yeah, house is pretty much ok.
<alecu> dobey, cool. How was your vacations, besides that?
<dobey> not great
<alecu> I would have guess you were in some Caribbean beach, sipping margaritas.
<alecu> oh, sorry to hear that :-(
<dobey> but at least i got *some* work done on the 'new' engine for one of my cars
<dobey> no. no beach and margaritas
<mandel> dobey, where did you go?
 * alecu has been daydreaming of a beach with no ports around. And no windows.
<mandel> alecu, you need at least a port, otherwise getting things to land is a pain in the ass :P
<mandel> toma juego de palabras malo malo
<alecu> mandel, skydiving!
<mandel> :P
<dobey> mandel: to visit family
<mandel> dobey, where is that?
<dobey> where i dread going :)
<mandel> haha
<ralsina> Alecu, gatox: I am going to take a few hours off and work late tonight for the release. Will check every now and then, so please ask for reviews/whatever
<alecu> ralsina, cool. Did you know if nessita started with the double errdict issue?
<dobey> mandel: seriously. i couldn't stand being there. i had to come home a day early
<ralsina> alecu: I don't think she did
<alecu> ralsina, cool, thanks
<mandel> dobey, well, you would not be the first one to have that problem,  I can just stand my family a few days.. after that I grab the chainsaw hehe
<ralsina> alecu: best case is removing it from thelambda and everything works at once :-)
<mandel> dobey, nextime you can consider coming to spain if you want :)
<gatox> ralsina, okkk
<dobey> mandel: i can't stand them for that long :P
<mandel> dobey, hehehe well, I'm younger and drink a lot :)
<czajkowski> mandel: so who will you support during the RWC ?
<mandel> dobey, but seriously, next time let me know and you are more than welcome to where ever I am (which is hard to know)
<mandel> czajkowski, I'm between Argentina and Ireland, if those to screw up, any northen one
<mandel> and certainly not NZ
<dobey> mandel: are you moving to .ar btw? or are you moving to madrid?
<mandel> dobey, madrid :)
<mandel> dobey, but I might need to kill my mother hahaha
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: I totally forgot about this smallish branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/make-it-stop/+merge/74279
<alecu> when you have a minute, please review it.
<dobey> mandel: heh
<gatox> alecu, on it
 * gatox waiting for launchpad to scan it
<alecu> cool, thanks!
<czajkowski> mandel: good call, we just need to beat USA! and AU
<mandel> czajkowski, USA is easy.. AU is a diff story.. the problem is the bloody timetable.. I feel bad if I drink that early
<mandel> I will probably go out til early  in the morning to have an excuse
<czajkowski> yeah lotta 7am starts!
<czajkowski> good thing I've no job so can get up early
<dobey> rodrigo_: still around?
<mandel> dobey, I'd be surprise if he is, is like 8:30 pm here...
<dobey> mandel: maybe he's bored and it's raining where he is, and he wants to kill time before dinner. i don't know. he's on irc, so i am pinging :)
<mandel> dobey, :)
<gatox> alecu, your branch is not being updated..... :S i'll let you know as soon as i can review it
<alecu> gatox, great, thanks.
<gatox> alecu, +1 to your branch! :D
<alecu> gatox, cool
<gatox> well...... EOD for me!!
<gatox> see you tomorrow
<ralsina> alecu: ping
<dobey> have a good evening all
<alecu> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> alecu: ay progress in the exception_to_errdict problem?
<alecu> ralsina, I've started, not clear progress yet.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, we may share room on pycon, no prob.
<alecu> mandel, in fact, I'm planning on staying on Junin on Sun and Monday, because there's a SugarLabs/OLPC sprint after the pycon.
#ubuntuone 2011-09-07
<frewsxcv> with ubuntu one music for android, can i only listen to music i've purchased?
<frewsxcv> how do i get music on my android streaming?
<JamesTait> Good morning, people! :D
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<nessita> gatox: wanna list the branches needing review?
<gatox> nessita, i'm fixing some things in that branches
<nessita> ok\
<nessita> gatox: let me know! (no hurries(
<nessita> ))
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, i have this for review now: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/wizard-sizes/+merge/73804
<gatox> that one is important
<gatox> nessita, oh wait
<nessita> looking
<gatox> nessita, let me remove the html
<nessita> no looking
 * nessita lets
<gatox> nessita, in the meanwhile you can take a look at this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/prettify/+merge/74219
<gatox> :P
<nessita> I'm not idle, you know :-P
<nessita> I will
<gatox> nessita, :P and this one is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/wizard-sizes/+merge/73804
<nessita> gatox: you marked this bug as Fix committed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/836859
<nessita> gatox: which was the branch that fixed it?
 * gatox looking...
<tera___> My two desktops are out of sync and u1sdtool is reporting on both machines nothing waiting how do I kick it back in sync?
<gatox> nessita, oh.... that is in progress... is the one of wizard-sizes
<gatox> changing it back
<nessita> tera___: you can change a file inside the fir you're expecting a sync....
<nessita> tera___: what system are you running?
<tera___> ubuntu 11.04 on both
<nessita> gatox: can you please commit with --fixes so the branch is automatically synced?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... i was doing that right now :P
<nessita> tera___: in which folder you're expecting changes? is it Ubuntu One or a custom folder?
<gatox> nessita, done
<tera___> custom
<tera___> the desktop
<tera___> There is about 4 folders on the one that I moved into my documents almost a week ago now
<tera___> on the one = on the desktop
<nessita> tera___: can you please paste in paste.ubuntu.com what does u1sdtool -s says? (run that command in a terminal)
<nessita> gatox: so, in wizard-sizes the test pass but I'm getting ugly traces, see: bug #843796
<tera___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684330/
 * gatox looking..
<Chipaca> tera___: can you confirm in the ubuntu one control panel that the folders are set to synchronize on both machines?
<nessita> gatox: when you have a spare moment, would you work on that bug?
<tera___> I will
<Chipaca> tera___: or, pastebin the output of u1sdtool --list-folders
<Chipaca> tera___: that might be quicker :)
<tera___> k 1 sec
<gatox> nessita, yep.... let me finish with another branch i'm working on, and i'll take that one
<nessita> gatox: sure!
<nessita> gatox: it can be one those branches we do when finishing the day or between large branches
<gatox> nessita, ok
<tera___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684333/
<tera___> Desktop is the one I'm referring to although I have no way to know if its incorrectly syncing any other files desktop is just so obvious
<nessita> tera___: does the file you're trying to sync have some weird pattern in the name? like, it starts with # for example
<tera___> Nope
<Chipaca> it's beginning to smell like a bug :)
<nessita> tera___: can you please file a bug, make it private, and attach your logs from both computers?
<tera___> Proposal, park, baposter, and 7908-F Renters Insurance
<nessita> tera___: logs are located at:
<nessita> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<tera___> Sure
<nessita> you can zip each folder from each computer and attach those
<tera___> both machines logs?
<tera___> k
<nessita> tera___: yes please
<Chipaca> shouldn't we enable debug first?
<nessita> Chipaca: well, we could, but I would guess that if we restart syncdaemon this will go away?
<Chipaca> hmm... maybe.
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> probably notifications backlog. maybe rabbitmq is behind?
<nessita> tera___: has this situation been there even after computer restarts?
<nessita> Chipaca: good pointer!
<nessita> tera___: is the file you're expecting to get synced up-to-date in the web UI?
<tera___> I could restart my desktop machine
<tera___> I'll check
<nessita> thanks!
<tera___> Thanks everyone for helping btw
<nessita> :-)
<tera___> So the web interface is showing the folders as existing
<tera___> the master copy (my laptop) does not have those folders
<tera___> They were moved to another folder last week
<tera___> your next question will be are they in that folder
<tera___> I'll check
<tera___> Yes they are
<nessita> tera___: sorry, but I got lost. What has to be where and where is it instead? :-)
<tera___> lol
<tera___> Its in both places!
<tera___> On my laptop its in one
<tera___> in ubuntu one web 2
<tera___> and in machine two 2
<tera___> It *should* exist in only one location
<tera___> On my laptop I moved it from the desktop to docs/pictures/etc... respectively
<nessita> tera___: ah! I see now what you mean
<nessita> tera___: and I noticed this two sometime in the past
<nessita> tera___: you moved a file from folder A to folder B and now is in the 2 locations, right?
<tera___> only the computer I didn't move it and the web yes
<tera___> The computer I moved it on is spot on
<nessita> facundobatista: we have a chicharra bug (I noticed this some time ago and forgot to report)
<nessita> tera___: can you please create a bug for this?
<tera___> Sure
<nessita> Chipaca: I noticed this bug too, I don't think is related to notifications
<tera___> It doesn't happen every time because the vast majority of stuff I moved did infact update
<tera___> Just these few stragglers
<nessita> Chipaca: since when I moved files from an UDF to another, my second client was turned off. The issue is that when I turn it on, syncdaemon did not realize it had to remove some stuff
<gatox> nessita, this is my last branch that needs review :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button-fix/+merge/74118 (when you have the time)
<nessita> gatox: so, the bug that leo reported is not the one you're fixing
<nessita> gatox: what leo is asking is that the windows is resizable
<nessita> which is not the case, can we have the windows have a size, but let the user make it smaller if he needs to?
<gatox> nessita, should we avoid resizing operations in the wizard?
<gatox> nessita, no smaller
<gatox> bigger.......
<gatox> nessita, but has a minimum size at this moment
<nessita> gatox: aux le contraire, we need to enable resizing
<nessita> gatox: we need to let user resize to small if they want
<nessita> gatox: meaning: the wizard should have a default size where all the widgets are visible
<nessita> but the user should be able to make the windows smaller, is that diable?
<nessita> doable*
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh okok
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> smaller than "all widgets are visible"? That's not usually doable
<gatox> nessita, , mmm i think ralsina is right.... if we want to make it smaller, we can't assign the sizes that we are assigning now...... and every page in the wizard is going to take the size they want, and WE don't want that
<nessita> isn't there a way to setup a 'default' size?
<ralsina> unless we did something really ugly like putting everything inside a scrollable frame (yikes)
<tera___> I filed a bug do you still want the logs you were talking about earlier?
<ralsina> nessita: the default size for the wizard is "the size of the first page + the minimum size for the rest"
<nessita> tera___: no need, can you please share with me the link?
<ralsina> where "the rest" is the buttons, the side widget, etc.
<nessita> ralsina: will that size remain stable among pages?
<tera___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/843818
<nessita> tera___: thanks!
<tera___> np
<ralsina> nessita: no, which is why we are setting the wizard big enough to handle the biggest page. If we made the window smaller, when the page changes, it would grow
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: your wizard size branch is approved now
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<ralsina> the alternative is make each page be able to get small, by removing all minimum sizes, but that will probably need lots of testing
<nessita> gatox: QGroupBox is still duplicated in prettify
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<nessita> gatox: you wasted a review! :-D
<gatox> nessita, sorry...... :(
<nessita> is ok :-)
<nessita> ok, I'm oficially coding till noon (mod meetings)
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmm i don't see it repeated in launchpad....
<gatox> :S
<nessita> gatox: hum, I just reloaded and re merged
<nessita> let me confirm
<facundobatista> nessita, ?
<nessita> facundobatista: if you have 2 clients, one turn on, the other turn off, and you move file A from UDF X to UDF y, when you start the second client, the file is copied and not removed from source
<nessita> gatox: in the diff there is one, but look the changes with meld
<nessita> gatox: and see my review comment
<nessita> gatox: in the qss there was *already* a setting for QGroupBox, so you're adding a new one instead of improving the existing one
<facundobatista> nessita, don't forget to file a bug about that
<gatox> nessita, yes.... i fixed that..... :S
<facundobatista> (please)
<nessita> facundobatista: bug is filed at bug #843818
<facundobatista> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> gatox: but is not fixed in the diff
<nessita> gatox: did you push?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... and i can see it repeated in the diff..... can you tell which line are you looking at?
<gatox> i can't i mean
<ralsina> gatox: it's not repeated in the diff, it's repeated after you merge :-)
<nessita> gatox: in the diff does not appear the repetition
<nessita> gatox: in the qss there was already a QGroupBox definition
<gatox> ralsina, nessita, ahhhhhhhh
<nessita> gatox: you should extend that instead of defining a new one
<facundobatista> nessita, do you have the logs for machine 1?
<facundobatista> nessita, here you said "file", in the bug report you say "folder"... how big was the tree under that folder?
<nessita> facundobatista: I just reproduce it with a folder and a file
<nessita> facundobatista: I added instructions to reproduce, should be fair trivial
<facundobatista> nessita, don't assign these bugs to me
<facundobatista> nessita, and don't put them in "triaged"
<nessita> facundobatista: hum, sorry, I thought you were in charge of chicharra
<nessita> facundobatista: what status do you want?
<nessita> facundobatista: and who should I assign?
<facundobatista> nessita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<nessita> facundobatista: what status do you want? and who should I assign? (the varies from team to team)
<nessita> that*
<facundobatista> nessita, as the bug workflow indicates, set to "confirmed", and assign to "proper team"
<nessita> facundobatista: logs attached for a test run
<facundobatista> nessita, grosa, mona
<ralsina> nessita: have 2' for a wuick mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: can we make it afer the standup? if not, sure!
<nessita> otherwise I can't write my notes :-D
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> Oh notes!
<dobey> oh noes!
<tera___> nessita, do you have a recommendation on detecting and or correcting this bug?
<tera___> I assume they will fix it from happening in the future
<dobey> what bug?
<nessita> tera___: one second, let me have a minimal meeting and I will answer
<dobey> oh
<nessita> me
<tera___> k
<tera___> thanks a bunch
<ralsina> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, gatox?
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu seems to be late. nessita go
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: huge amount of reviews and catch up with email/bug reports, uni
<nessita> TODO: bug #807021, start bug to refresh folder list in QT-windows-panel
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE:
<ralsina> * Fixed bug #831945 (installer should say "Installing Ubuntu One")
<ralsina> * MAde a release
<ralsina> * IRL testing
<ralsina> * Reviews
<ralsina> * Management call
<ralsina> * Merged a pending branch or two (lost bug numbers!)
<ralsina> TODO:
<ralsina> * Try to merge the rest
<ralsina> * Reviews
<ralsina> * Make a build
<ralsina> * Bug #843835, bug #840178, clean up tests in installer
<ralsina> * See where I can help and do it
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some issues in my branches. Start working in Captcha bug in SSO.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in captcha bug and other UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #819955, discovered issues with dependencies keeping stuff on CD
<dobey> λ TODO: fix bugs, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<ralsina> gatox: what captcha bug in SSO????
<gatox> ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/814114
<alecu> DONE: started cleanup branch for errdict tests (bug #812468)
<alecu> TODO: finish errdict branch, work on restart fixes
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> ralsina: if captcha retrieval fails, and you choose to login (not register) you get a error popup
<nessita> any comments?
<ralsina> no comments
<nessita> eom!
<nessita> tera___: so, if you confirm you have the files in the places you want, you can safely remove the duplications
<tera___> nessita, any good way to detect if this has happened on folders other than my desktop?
<nessita> tera___: is very likely it happened with all the files/folders you moved between what we call "user defined folder" (those listed under u1sdtool --list-folders)
<dobey> ralsina: oh, maybe should have listed under BLCK, but i have 2 appointments today. but i will just work longer anyway to compensate. :)
<ralsina> dobey: no problem
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping
<tera___> Sure but I have nearly 15 gigs and thousands of files on ubuntu one and went on a cleaning rampage =\
<nessita> ralsina: I'm in mumble
<nessita> tera___: sorry, I can't think of a better alternative. facundobatista, maybe you have a better advice?
<ralsina> nessita: going1
<tera___> np
<facundobatista> nessita, which bug affected tera___ ?
<tera___> 843818
<dobey> ah, spanish spam
<dobey> "visita nuestra web >>>"
<rodrigo_> dobey, pong
<dobey> rodrigo_: hey, jderose was saying the desktopcouch issues were beause couchdb doesn't work right with the new erlang in oneiric, but with couchdb 1.1.0 (for which there is a debian sync request) everything works fine.
<rodrigo_> dobey, oh, cool!
<rodrigo_> dobey, let me know when the new couchdb is in and I'll test it
<dobey> rodrigo_: i wonder if we should mark the desktopcouch bugs as dup of the sync request
 * nessita -> coding, FINALLY
<ralsina> nessita: since we are all in .ar and chipaca is sprinting, let's do our windows-mumble much later today, like at 4:30 PM ART
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not here at that time, I leave at 3:30pm
<ralsina> ok, then at 3PM
<nessita> sure!
<dobey> nessita: you didn't want to hear the wonderful idea i had yesterday? :P
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<nessita> dobey: shoot!
<nessita> dobey: (not sure what you're talking about though :-))
<dobey> nessita: the idea i had when you linked that bug to the upstream project yesterday, but for which i had no idea why you did.
<dobey> right before you left to uni
<nessita> dobey: right! I ran away in a very smartly-fashion :-P
<dobey> heh
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, all "unauthenticated" bugs are dups
<nessita> dobey: so, which one is the idea?
<nessita> alecu: was the sso errdict bug a pain?
<dobey> nessita: well, i thought maybe you did it because the bug was in nightlies packaging also, so i thought "wouldn't it be great if we had some sort of distribution registered in launchpad for U1, with different series (stable, beta, nightlies), to assign packaging bugs to for our PPA packages
<dobey> nessita: but i have no idea how to register a distribution on LP :)
<nessita> dobey: sounds good! but I have no idea neither
<alecu> nessita, fixing it is not so much trouble, but I'm trying to make comprehensive tests so this won't happen again.
<nessita> dobey: maybe one of our LP gurus know?
<nessita> alecu: thanks :-)
<alecu> nessita, I started by making some needed refactoring, and now I'll be working on the test themselves
<nessita> alecu: I can't wait to review that branch ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I'm going to the kinder, so I'll be out for 30' starting about now
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<alecu> nessita, if you want to review the cleanup branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/refactor-errdict-tests/+merge/74427
<alecu> nessita, I think it makes more sense for them to be separated branches
<nessita> alecu: queuing that up
<alecu> nessita, since this one already is over 1k lines
<alecu> nessita, btw: this one is just refactoring
<nessita> alecu: ack
<gatox> nessita, can you mumble 5 minutes or you are really busy?
<alecu> ok, bye all, see you in 30'
<nessita> gatox: I can mumble
<nessita> let me start it
<dobey> i think i'll just remove ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop
<dobey> and make ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk depend on ubuntuone-installer
<dobey> nessita: will you hate me for that?
<nessita> dobey: not sure what that change is for
<nessita> dobey: the unity launcher entry depend on the gtk desktop file, I think
<dobey> nessita: the unity launcher entry should be changed to ubuntuone-installer.desktop now. didrocks said he would do that anyway :)
<dobey> nessita: because cp won't be installed by default, but we still want u1 icon to be there by default, and let the user install it
<nessita> dobey: ok then. what about the messaging menu entry? the same will happen?
<dobey> nessita: i guess i will have to change the file we install for that to point to installer.desktop
<dobey> or i will just make the control panel one be Hidden=true
<dobey> that's probably easier
 * dobey tests
<nessita> dobey: I will trust you on this one, I'm not very skilled with .desktop files yet
<ralsina> gatox: did you start with bug 843796 ? If you didn't, I would like to propose a branch for it
 * nessita wants a bot!
<gatox> ralsina, do it... i'm with 814114
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<ralsina> nessita: who provides those?
<alecu> ralsina, "us robotics"?
<nessita> ralsina: not sure, maybe dobey knows?
 * alecu meant USRobotics
<ralsina> alecu: I thought you meant susan calvin's US Robots and Mechanical Men, Inc
<dobey> nessita: the ubotu?
<nessita> right
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> ubuntu irc council i guess?
<alecu> what about running a copy of https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/lalita/hal ?
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: trivialish review -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_843796/+merge/74440
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<dobey> alecu: i'd rather have the normal ubuntu bot which does the logging and everything too
<dobey> alecu: so ubuntuone is on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nessita> alecu: approved your refactor branch with a small change request
<alecu> dobey, yeah, that's much more useful. But we should have a workaround when that bot is offline, because it's annoying not to get the bugs linked.
<alecu> nessita, cool, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: well, that bot is in #ubuntu-desktop, so i'm not sure why there isn't one here
<nessita> ralsina: that branch solves only one issue, no?
<ralsina> nessita: couldn't reproduce the other one
<nessita> ralsina: what about the:
<nessita>     return os.stat(filename).st_size
<nessita> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmp_hLsNb/test_file'
<nessita> ralsina: is a timing issue since that is triggered from a thread
<nessita> anyways, I think you need to patch os.stat
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that's the one I couldn't reproduce
<nessita> ralsina: but you can patch os.stat, I would guess
<nessita> ralsina: since it will be tricky to reproduce
<ralsina> nessita: after this branch lands, I will mark the bug as still open with a comment
<gatox> ralsina, +1 (branch)
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> look, a bot!
<dobey> (you're welcome)
<dobey> bug #819955
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819955 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Join button says you only get 2GB of free storage (affects: 11) (dups: 5) (heat: 70)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819955
<dobey> whee
<dobey> just like old times
<ralsina> thanks dobey!
<dobey> ok. time for appt #1 and to get some quick lunch after. bbiab
<gatox> ralsina, nessita, alecu when you have a minute i have 2 branches, the one from the installer should be merged before the sso one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/message-critical/+merge/74464   and   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/message-critical/+merge/74462
<nessita> gatox: installer before sso?
<nessita> gatox: test for the installer branch, please :-)
<gatox> nessita, to merge in launchpad... because they are related..... but the installer one can work without the sso, sso without installer not
<nessita> gatox: I understand
 * gatox doing tests for installer....
<gatox> nessita, tests added: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/message-critical/+merge/74464
<gatox> nessita, the if part was already being tested.
<nessita> gatox: ack
<dobey> back
<dobey> meh
<dobey> this problem is harder than i thought :(
<nessita> dobey: which one? life? :-)
<dobey> well that too
<dobey> but the 2 u1 launchers issue
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: medium branch for review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/cloud-to-cloud/+merge/74457
<ralsina> it changes the whole computer-to-cloud, cloud-to-computer workflow in the installer
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<dobey> meh i don't know what to do
<gatox> nessita, ralsina, when you have a minute (really trivial): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-823203/+merge/74471
<ralsina> gatox: +1 in the installer branch
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> lunch...... brb!
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: approved that one globally
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, awesome
<nessita> ralsina: in the systray icon test, you just added test_is_visible for the __init__ code?
<nessita> or am I missing something?
<ralsina> nessita: there are tests for each signal connection
<ralsina> and the connected function's behaviour
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok. Can you add a couple for the self.window = None, self.setIcon(QtGui.QIcon(":/u1icon.png")), and at least one checking that the context menu is defined?
<ralsina> the self.window = None is just for lint :-)
<ralsina> but sure, will add the asserts
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: asserting it's the correct icon is not obvious
<ralsina> I can't compare QIcons
<ralsina> Ok, I can patch seticon. Will do that
<nessita> ralsina: can you at least assert is not None?
<nessita> or that! :-)
<nessita> ralsina: in cloud-to-cloud, the whole test_gui changed. Any idea why?
<ralsina> probably EOLs, let me check
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with fixed EOLs
<nessita> ralsina: were they all changed to windows'?
<ralsina> and pushed with-systray with the two suggested asserts
<ralsina> nessita: two files were changed to CR/LF
<ralsina> but one was new so it was not visible
<nessita> ralsina: 2 asserts? weren't they 3? :-)
<ralsina> oh, the context menu
<ralsina> sire
<ralsina_> nessita: strange thing happened when I patch setIcon
<ralsina_> it makes other tests fail!
<nessita> ralsina: how are you patching?
<ralsina_> self.patch(TrayIcon, "setIcon", self._set_called)
<ralsina_> inside one test
<nessita> ralsina_: and what kind of failures you get?
<nessita> sounds *very* strange
<ralsina_> exceptions.TypeError: QSystemTrayIcon.setIcon(QIcon): first argument of unbound method
<ralsina_> must have type 'QSystemTrayIcon'
<ralsina_> it's like it's not restoring setIcon correctly?
<nessita> ralsina_: how did you imported TrayIcon?
<nessita> ralsina_: seems like setIcon is a class method (?)
<ralsina_> nessita: from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.systray import TrayIcon
<nessita> ralsina_: I bet setIcon is a classmethod, so is not restored properly
<ralsina_> nessita: could be
<nessita> ralsina_: just assert the icon is not nione
<ralsina_> ok
<nessita> is that easily doable?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, easy and done
<ralsina_> and pushed
<ralsina_> alecu: ping
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-grammar/+merge/74483 <- fixed the grammar issues for that one bug :)
<nessita> dobey: great! looking
<alecu> ralsina_, pong
<ralsina_> alecu, I see a branch t ix errdit tests. Is there another one for the actual bug, or I missed it :-)
<alecu> ralsina_, that's the first one, just with refactoring of the tests. I'm working on the second one.
<ralsina_> alecu: oh, ok
<alecu> ralsina_, and I have this other branch up for review; it's a server branch so it might not be so easy to review for you or gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-servers/client-delayed-hashing/+merge/74308
<ralsina_> alecu: I am clueless re: server branches
<alecu> ralsina_, there's a lot of stuff to apt-get in order to review server branches, but it's not so difficult.
<ralsina_> alecu: I promise to learn how to do it on monday ;-)
<alecu> ralsina_, I can help, but I'm not sure it's worth the time :-)
<alecu> ralsina_, exactly.
<ralsina_> alecu: can I get a quick one here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_843796/+merge/74440
<alecu> sure
<nessita> ralsina_: ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_systray.py:104:1: W391 blank line at end of file
<nessita> (pep8 issue(
<nessita> ))
 * ralsina_ looks
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed, sorry
 * nessita re branches
<nessita> ralsina_: no need to change, but is better practice to check against None using "is"/"is not"
<ralsina_> nessita: ack
<nessita> approved!
<ralsina_> nessita: cool, thanks!
<nessita> dobey: approved, I'd say go with one review
<ralsina_> alecu: +1 on refactor_errdict
<dobey> bbiab, appt# 2 time
<alecu> ralsina_, cool, thanks.
<ralsina_> gatox: you stated on bug #841918 or I can steal it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841918 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Change behavior of License Page related to the uninstall (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841918
<gatox> ralsina_, feel free to do it.... i'm following the list of bugs order by priority that nessita gave me and i haven't reach that one yet
<nigelb> aquarius_: ping
<ralsina_> gatox: cool, it's mine then
<alecu> ralsina_, re: your branch, I was going to say that we are not returning nor yielding the deferred returned by setUp, but checking the inheritance chain, I found that the TestCase in ubuntuone_installer/tests/__init__.py is not calling the parent setUp at all.
<alecu> ralsina_, so... it looks like a bug there.
<ralsina_> alecu: what branch is that?
<aquarius_> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> aquarius_: are you using this nick for classroom?
<alecu> ralsina_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_843796/+merge/74440
<alecu> ralsina_, but it's not your branch's fault
<ralsina_> alecu: ok
<aquarius_> nigelb, I am
<alecu> ralsina_, it seems like a bug that's on trunk.
<aquarius_> ah, damn, I've got an underscoer
<ralsina_> alecu: weird that everything woks though :-)
<aquarius_> never mind, I'll live with the underscore :)
<alecu> ralsina_, yup, it usually does :-)
<alecu> uhm.... wok!
<alecu> meesa hungry
<nessita> ralsina: are we mumbling? i need to leave at 3:30 sharp
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, gatox: mumble!
<ralsina> nessita: will be short
<gatox> ralsina, oops can you wait 10 mins?
<alecu> ralsina, approved.
<ralsina> gatox: no we can't :)
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
<gatox> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/842816
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 842816 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Fix UI styling in GroupBoxes to use Bold font, and some alignments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<nessita> ralsina, alecu or gatox? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-errors/+merge/74490
<gatox> ok....... EOD for me now!! have to prepare a class :P
<nessita> ralsina: I will finish cloud-to-cloud later, I want to test it IRL, and I don't wanna do it in a hurry
<nessita> gatox: good luck!
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok
<gatox> nessita, thanks! :D
<nessita> alecu: I approved the client-server branch
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<gatox> ah..... if you want send me an e-mail with reviews for tomorrow morning
<nessita> bye all!
<gatox> nessita, bye
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<alecu> and bytes!
<ralsina> Going to pick up kid from school
<dobey> oi
<ralsina> and back!
<ralsina> dobey, you have access to the canonistack tarmac?
<dobey> ralsina: supposedly, if i knew the ip
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> gatox: if you are still around, quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_install_option/+merge/74506
<ralsina> and if you have any pending now is a good time to ask :-)
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<gatox> ralsina, and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/message-critical
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: I had seen that one, forgot to approve!
<gatox> ralsina, better then! :D
<ralsina> gatox: there you go, approved :-)
<ralsina> but it seems tarmac is not landing stuff
<dobey> maybe the instance died
<ralsina> dobey: probably
<gatox> ralsina, +1! everything seems to be ok, and the tests are running without problem! :D
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> meh, us.archive is out of sync
<ralsina> alecu: do you have 5' for a not-too-big review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_install_option/+merge/74506
<ralsina> alecu: no need t run the tests, pylint or pep8 in it! ;-)
<jbicha> hi I complained last night about this:
<jbicha> I have a "Sign up for free" link on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ that never goes away and doesn't do anything useful
<jbicha> I use the free acount
<dobey> jbicha: how much storage space does it say you have?
<jbicha> dobey: 5.0 GB
<jbicha> it says 20th July 2009 start date
<beuno> jbicha, could you PM me your email address so I can look at your accoung?
<beuno> ok, so nothing wrong with the account
<beuno> jbicha, could you file a bug please?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<jbicha> beuno: yes, everything still works, will do
<jbicha> partly I wasn't sure where to report it to
 * beuno nods
<beuno> it may a be a bug on our new accounts page
<beuno> jbicha, would be great if you can attach a screenshot to it as well
<ralsina> Leaving for a couple of hours to be a parent, will be back late tonight to make another build
<jbicha> beuno: ok, done as bug 844271
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844271 in ubuntuone-servers ""Sign up for free" but I'm already signed up for the free plan (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844271
<jbicha> thanks
<beuno> jbicha, thank you
<jo-erlend> I noticed earlier today that there was an update to ubuntu one. In afterthought, it seems to have said something like dropping secure logins because Ubuntuones couch-service didn't support it?
<jo-erlend> can someone explain what this means?
<dobey> update to ubuntu one on what platform?
<jo-erlend> oneiric.
<dobey> i don't know of any updates that would give a message like that. couchdb is broken on oneiric at the moment, and thus desktopcouch doesn't work, but it raises an UnauthorizedError or something like that
<jo-erlend> yes, I know, but I am absolutely certain that the message said something like that. I had just woken up when I installed them, so I was somewhat groggy, but it came back to me later, that that didn't seem normal.
<dobey> where did you see that message?
<dobey> in deja-dup maybe?
<jo-erlend> update-manager.
<dobey> that's weird
<jo-erlend> yes. How do I find those messages?
<dobey> i don't know. was it in the console output?
<jo-erlend> no, in the changes, I think.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-couch/0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<dobey> one of those messages?
<jo-erlend> I've been paying special attention to everything concerning couch and desktopcouch, since I'm really itching to start working on my app for oneiric, but that one puzzled me.
<jo-erlend> no, none of those.
<dobey> your description sounds like maybe you misread the changelog entry about dropping a patch that was upstreamed?
<dobey> well look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what package it was
<dobey> oh
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-couch/0.2.0-0ubuntu4
<dobey> probably that one then
<dobey> looks like 0.3.0 isn't actually published yet
<jo-erlend> right. That's it:  - Disable SSL validation because it isn't currently working with one.ubuntu.com (LP: #797281)
<jo-erlend> what on earth does that mean?
<dobey> that description is perhaps a bit misleading
<jo-erlend> it sounded a little bit scary to me.
<dobey> new versions of httplib2 enable SSL validation by default, but don't do it correctly
<dobey> and it basically broke everything that uses httplib2
<dobey> so the quick/easy fix is to pass in the option to disable validation
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. So it's not like "disable password checks because they often fail"? :)
<dobey> it actually has nothing to do with the server
<dobey> right
<jo-erlend> heh... I had myself a couple of cups of coffee, a cigarette or two, a shower and then I asked myself: "what the hell was that?" :)
<jo-erlend> oh, I hope this couch-stuff gets fixed soon. It's really annoying to not be able to work on my app for oneiric.
<dobey> jo-erlend: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/817656 ; there are couchdb 1.1.0 packages in novacut dailies at least that should work, and a merge proposal to get 1.1.0 into oneiric, but it apparently needs an FFe and some minor work still.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817656 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "Please merge couchdb 1.1.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [High,In progress]
<dobey> jo-erlend: but if you want to test the 1.1.0 packages and provide feedback, it would be quite helpful there
<jo-erlend> what is this novacut I keep reading about?
<dobey> jo-erlend: a video editor/service project. they're using desktopcouch/couchdb for some of the stuff
<dobey> well, have a good evening all. i'm out of here
#ubuntuone 2011-09-08
<JamesTait> Mornin' all!
<feasty> Ive got a file that is stuck uploading. u1sdtool --current-transfers shows it as uploading and that it has completely uploaded all the data but the file doesnt exist any more. I've rebooted the machine and stopped/started the service multiple times and it won't go away. I've even tried overwriting the file but it still won't go. Can anyone tell me how to clear the queue please?
<clem-l> cparrino: hi, I just got your email
<clem-l> cparrino: I'll be here all day, don't hesitate to send me a query when you're available.
<facundobatista> Holaaa
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, are you free for 2 really small reviews? :P JUST TWO TODAY! jeje
<nessita> gatox: shoot! I'll do them right after ralsina's cloud to cloud
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/prettify/+merge/74219
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button-fix/+merge/74118
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<nessita> hola facundobatista!
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<gatox> blajk1, ping
<gatox> someone ping? jeje
<someone> gatox: pong
<gatox> JAAAAAAAAAAA
<gatox> nessita, legen..... wait for it....... dary! jeje
<nessita> juaz
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, for a moment i thought that "someone" was a real person ejje
<nessita> gatox: you have so much to learn :-P
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> dobey: when you start your work day, would you please help me debugging why the client-dailies seems not to be building after the branches land? cp and sso are buidling just fine (well, are trying to be built at least, we know that controlpanel is not building in M and O :-/)
<nessita> gatox: do you have the mock from andrews for the signin screen? I don't like the lineedits centered
<nessita> gatox: the rest looks good
<gatox> nessita, yes i have the mock.... and has everything centered
<nessita> gatox: I have a mock from lisette with everything to the left :-P
<nessita> gatox: is in the share
<gatox> nessita, should i revert that change?
<nessita> under client/disconnect_flow
<gatox> nessita, it looks kind of ugly for me
 * gatox looking..
<nessita> 004.png
<gatox> nessita, true..... only that the labels and textfields seems to be bigger....
<gatox> nessita, do you want to see andrews'?
<nessita> gatox: yes please
<nessita> gatox: bigger than what?
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, that what it was now.... i mean.... the labels in that screen in this moment looks really small
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> good morning
<nessita> gatox: we could make that a little bigger and add more left padding. Let's do this: let's revert the signin.ui, and I'll talk to design team about this. Please share with me the mock andrews sent.
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hello nessita
<nessita> ralsina: I reviewed you cloud-to-cloud branch, honestly it did not work very smoothly for me... I added comments, and I have a screenshoot if you need. Let me know!
<gatox> ralsina, i was looking at some pages in the wizard while fixing some bugs.... and i found some inconsistency between some pages..... for example..... lisette designs tend to align everything to the left, and i found some pages where the text fields has some spacer at the left margin (to align that text field at the center or something), and some labels above text fields that include ":" (for example: "Email address:") and lisette always u
<gatox> se labels without ":".... i start fixing that details so the ui has always the same style... but i wanted to check with you if you think that is ok
<gatox> i was thinking to include that changes if you want in the branch i'm working on
<ralsina> gatox: of course it's ok
<gatox> ralsina, awesome! :D
<ralsina> gatox: but which one will it be? with/without ? left-aligned or centered?
<gatox> ralsina, everything left-aligned..... and everything without ":"
<ralsina> gatox: ok, go ahead
<ralsina> nessita: I will re-check that branch, maybe something broke from all the merging last night
<nessita> ralsina: let me know
<gatox> ralsina, do you know where is the page with the "reset password" button?? i can't find that!!
<nessita> gatox: under login -> I forgot my password
<gatox> ralsina, not the reset password page...... i mean the one with the e-mail text field
<ralsina> gatox: forgotten_something.ui
<nessita> ah
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<gatox> thanks
<ralsina> not literally that name :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes yes..... i found it!.... it started with forgotten jeje
<alecu> holas!
<gatox> any back to the future fan boy here? http://alt1040.com/2011/09/nike-lanza-las-zapatillas-de-back-to-the-future-22-anos-despues
<nessita> hola alecu!
<ralsina> nessita: could you run the tests of cloud-to-cloud and tell me if you still have the error? Not restart the review, just the tests
<ralsina> hola alecu
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<dobey> nessita: hmm, ok
<nessita> dobey: thanks (I requested a build manually this morning, but wasn't building since sep, 02)
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug #807021
<nessita> TODO: reviews, bug #839907
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807021 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: we need to handle errors from the backend (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807021
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839907 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: Creating UDFs doesn't make them appear in u1cp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839907
<nessita> ubot4: YOU ARE BACK!
<ubot4> Factoid 'YOU ARE BACK!' not found
<dobey> me
<alecu> DONE: finished errdict branch, a bit of IRL for it remaining
<alecu> TODO: work on restart fixes
<alecu> BLOCKED: yes. Kid sick, no kinder; lets find the best time for mumble
<alecu> NOTE: I'm taking a conference day tomorrow, to go to CISL 2011
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #829358, and several fixing in minor details to increase styling consistency.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Remaining UI Bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829358 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829358 is private
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> 7/9/11
<ralsina> ------
<ralsina> DONE:
<ralsina> * Finished with-systray branch (merge pending)
<ralsina> * Proposed branch to improve the whole cloud-to-computer/viceversa pages
<ralsina> * Proposed branch to add --installer flag to the wizard
<ralsina> * Removed warning in tests (merge pending)
<ralsina> * Worked on put-in-autostart
<ralsina> TODO:
<ralsina> * build release! that ism, if I finish three things first
<ralsina> * installer details, cloud-to-cloud
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #835093, poked at more deps issues
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #840072, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835093 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Grammar Error in Control file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840072 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer needs to install more packages (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840072
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 34) (dups: 10) (heat: 148)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<nessita> any comments?
<ralsina> EOM
<ralsina> about the mumble, is something like yesterday good?
<ralsina> about 3PM
<nessita> ralsina: ok with me
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<alecu> ralsina, I have some issues: my wife is working at that time
<ralsina> alecu: then you propose a time :-)
<nessita> ralsina: all test OK with no warnings
<alecu> ralsina, what about 12.30?
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> everyone else, is 12:30 ok?
<nessita> alecu: sounds good
<alecu> cool, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed the "white page" problem with cloud-to-cloud, it's because of the merges, I will fix it ASAP so it's there for your second review shift
<nessita> ralsina: ack. Can you please confirm you get the computer-to-clound page as well? I confirm I'm not getting it
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's crashing in the middle of setting things up: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685270/ [at least it's an easy fix]
<ralsina> gatox broke it! [points accusing finger]
<ralsina> Doing a test rye suggested I got a oops: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685261/
<ralsina>  OOPS-ID-2077appserverZBGFIGFbHACAaEEeBbIeBEJGDJfABfDCa234666
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<ralsina> argh, wrong channel
<mterry> Heyo!  I have been experiencing not-infrequent "SSLError: The read operation timed out" errors when Deja Dup uploads files to the cloud.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<mterry> See bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/844369 for an example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844369 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Deja-Dup backup to Ubuntu One failed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> Ooo.  Nice.  I saw duplicity backs up to Ubuntu One.  I didn't know about D'ej`a Dup.
<CardinalFang> Damn Compose key stopped working.
<alecu> mterry, there's been ssl errors in our servers as of lately. I'm not sure of the status, but maybe rye or duanedesign have more info.
<Beret> note syncing broken?
<Beret> status says it's up
<mterry> alecu, it has not been merely a very-recent phenomenon
<alecu> (sorry, my daughter just woke up.)
<alecu> mterry, yup, it's been like that for some days now.
<nessita> ralsina: I have good news and bad news
<alecu> mterry, don't know when it started, but just today I heard people here having issues creating new users.
<ralsina> nessita: bad first?
<nessita> ralsina: the udf list from syncdaemon, after udf creation, is not updated
<nessita> ralsina: the good news is that the UI is, indeed, reloading that list
<ralsina> nessita: so, it's a syncdaemon bug
<nessita> ralsina: so I'll go debug syncdaemon side
<ralsina> nessita: good luck, here's a snorkel :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is *extremely* weird, I can't think of how this is happening (knowing the code). We may be catching this somewhwere
<nessita> ralsina: and is very likely a windows issue
<nessita> ralsina: let you know when I know more
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to finish my review?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> nessita: but soonish
<nessita> is ok
 * nessita dives in syncdaemon code
<ralsina> beuno: pindonga is telling me that the timeout problem with my account's ping *may* be u1-related after all
<dobey> nessita: is there a u1client branch ready to land?
<nessita> dobey: not that I know of...
<dobey> yeah, seems my merges folder for it had a lot of rejected/superseded proposals still :-/
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, gatox_away: the branch to fix the errdict issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/everybody-hates-errdicts/+merge/74606
<ralsina> alecu: queuing
<alecu> ralsina, gatox_away: I have not used the installer in a while, and I just followed all steps while testing my branch
<alecu> ralsina, gatox_away: it's looking great!!!!
<ralsina> alecu: and...
<ralsina> \o/
<alecu> ralsina, what about the "IMAGE GOES HERE?" in the final page?
<ralsina> alecu: it's in a branch that's not merged yet
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on your branch
<nessita> yey!
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> nessita: cloud-to-cloud is working well again, ready for your review in your next batch
<nessita> ack!
<nessita> alecu: approved!!! and thanks for working on this :-)
<nessita> alecu: error handler makes much more sense now!
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<alecu> nessita, the nice thing about this branch is that the -error tests now work from inside the "blocking" thread in the server, all the way out to the callback in the client
<alecu> nessita, and the tests themselves are much smaller
<nessita> alecu: yes, I really like the refactoring. A couple of iterations more and we get rid of mocker
<alecu> nessita, that's the idea :-)
<alecu> nessita, anyway, this last branch only applies to SSOLogin, not to SSOCredentials
<nigelb> aquarius_: Hey, do you or someone from your team want to talk at Ubuntu User days? :)
<alecu> nessita, I'm opening a new bug so we can fix the tests in SSOCredentials as well
<nessita> alecu: great, thanks. The bug is for "only" fixing the tests, or we also have this failure in production code?
<alecu> nessita, there was no use of errdict in SSOCredentials itself, so we should not have the failure
<nessita> alecu: ok, good news then (?) :-)
<alecu> nessita, I started doing the fixes to that in that same branch, but the bit that runs in a thread was giving me a headache
<alecu> nessita, so I decided to fix only what was needed
<nessita> right
<gatox> I'M BACK!!!!!!!1 TRAFFIC WAS AN INCREDIBLE MESS!!!!!!!!
<nessita> gatox: STOP YELLING! :-)
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> IRL testing of adding things to autostart on windows is a huuuuuuuuuge pain
<dobey> bbiab, need to get lunch
<aquarius_> nigelb, heya! we may do indeed; that sounds like a good question to ask joshuahoover, perhaps
<joshuahoover> nigelb: yes, i think we'd like to present, i need to confirm
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox: mumble?
<nessita> right!
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<alecu> done
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: I see your bug list and there are 5 High marked as Triaged, are those actually In progress?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'll change the statusnow
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/delay-reload-folders/+merge/74633
<alecu> lookin
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: I will work on bug #843835 and bug #800705
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843835 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Qt UI: "Explore" should be disabled for folders that are not syncing to the local device (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800705 in ubuntuone-control-panel "After subscribing/unsubscribing, folder icon is not properly enabled/disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800705
<ralsina> nessita: that works?
<nessita> ralsina: at least in my VM, wann confirm?
<nessita> wanna*
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<alecu> nessita, there are no tests!!!
<nessita> alecu: yes there are! I changed implementation, no functionality visible from the outside
<nessita> alecu: you can look at test_reload_volumes_info_on_success in delay-reload-folders/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_folders.py
<nessita> alecu: what I'm not testing is the call to callLater, which should not be there at all, since is a cheap hack
<ralsina> a test there would be like ... a confession :-)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: will this bit of code be used also when creating udfs from the installer?
<ralsina> alecu: no problem since you can only create UDFs *after* you see the folders list :-)
<nessita> ralsina: but that is True for the control panel as well, no?
<ralsina> nessita: in u1cp you create udfs from the folders tab
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> where the folder list is already loaded
<ralsina> nessita: in installer, you leave that view, then you can create udfs, which are added to the list manually
<nessita> ah
<nessita> why manually?
<ralsina> nessita: well, I create them and add them to the list, instead of asking for a new list
<ralsina> nessita: delay-reload-folders doesn't seem to work IRL for me :-(
<nessita> ralsina: can you re try by increasing the callLater to 2?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> this is an ASCO
<nessita> we can't be putting delays in there
<ralsina> agreed
<nessita> we'll never get a delay that fits everyones computers
<nessita> ralsina: you sure you're using my branch, with proper pythonpath and all?
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<ralsina> ugh, udf creation is failing. I need to debug this more
<nessita> ralsina: do you get the error popup?
<ralsina> no
<ralsina> but the UDFs are not created at the website, so something is failing in syncdaemon. I am staring clean now
<nessita> ralsina: if folder creation is failing, and you're not getting an error popup, smells like you're not using my branch... because in it we have the handle-errors branch, which catches that and shows a popup
<ralsina> ssl handshake failure
<ralsina> it's failing in syncdaemon
<nessita> ralsina: right, is the error in the controlpanel debug trace?
<ralsina> no, only on syncdaemo
<nessita> ralsina: weird!
<ralsina> yes, I am starting again, with no metadata, clean account, no previous UDFs, etc
<ralsina> nessita: the "show a dialog for everything" may not be a great idea. I am getting one about webclient every time I close u1cp
<karni> guys, where are syncdaemon logs on Ubuntu? I thought they were in .cache
<karni> ah, .cache/ubuntuone/log  :)
<karni> facundobatista: Can I send you my SD logs? I noticed that every time I upload a larger file (this time 22MB), the upload progresses up to 100%, but then sits at that 100% before completeion for long. Would you have a look?
<facundobatista> karni, put verterok in copy
<karni> facundobatista: ok tnx
<facundobatista> karni, but we'd need for them to be TRACE logs
<karni> oh shoot
<karni> right
<karni> facundobatista: Could you remind me one last time how to launch SD in TRACE mode?
<facundobatista> karni, edit your ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<karni> facundobatista: DEBUG is not sufficient, is it?
<facundobatista> karni, nop, as for this kind of issues we need to study all the dialog client-server
<ralsina> nessita: ok, things seem to fail here because of the SSL handshake errors. I ust can't test it :-(
<karni> facundobatista: ok :) thank you!
<karni> facundobatista: I'll send the logs next time I have this issue in that case. Editting my syncdaemon.conf now.
<facundobatista> karni, no problem
<nessita> ralsina: we should fix the webclienterror instead ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<nessita> I'm getting traces in syncdaemon...
<nessita> assertion errors from paths
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/text-style/+merge/74640
<ralsina> nessita: could we only show that if DEBUG is set? (unless that's already the case, of course)
<nessita> ralsina: we could, but that's no the idea. If the backend fails, the user will not know and nothing will happen, and he will not know why...
<nessita> ralsina: we should try fixing the webclienterror asap
<ralsina> nessita: showing every exception to the user as it is, is not something that can be shipped
<ralsina> for testing? yes
<nessita> ralsina: you approved the branch! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I make mistakes
<nessita> ralsina: we all do, but my point is: how were you expecting that we handle errors then? I'm not sure what the alternative is
<ralsina> nessita: with DEBUG, it's ok to show those. Without DEBUG, we should log them.
<nessita> ralsina: but the user experience will be aweful
<nessita> ralsina: imagine this scenario:
<nessita> ralsina: you try to login, and if the user/password do not match, nothing happens, and you have no idea why
<dobey> heh
<nessita> ralsina: if folder creation fails, nothing will happen, and you (as user) will have no idea why
<ralsina> nessita: that is not what happens :-)
<ralsina> nessita: if user/password don't match you get an error message, not a dialog with an exception in it
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, you get a dialog with a proper error in i
<nessita> t
<nessita> ralsina: try it! :-)
<nessita> same for folder creation error, device list retrieval, file sync settings change, etc
<ralsina> when exactly are you saying I get "a dialog with a proper error in it" exactly?
<nessita> ralsina: in the controlpanel, when you try to sign in with wrong user/pass
<ralsina> nessita: users are not signing via control panel
<nessita> ralsina: not 100% of the time, agreed, but 5% maybe? my point is we can't hide all the errors from the user, because we're not recovering from them (just not failing)
<nessita> ralsina: think of folder creation. What if it fails?
<ralsina> no, the only way to signin via control panel is to remove the credentials manually and then start it from cmd. 0.001% ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: no, is by removing a device
<nessita> removing the local device, sorry
<ralsina> folder creation as in udfs? I am not getting a message anyway
<nessita> (which is the only that can be removed from the QT interface)
<nessita> ralsina: if syncdaemon is sending the error, you will get it. Perhaps syncdaemon is crashing itself
<ralsina> nessita: not crashing, apparently, also not passing it. No idea what happens there. have you tried UDF creation lately? Maybe it's just me
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I tried it 5 times today debugging the folder list reaload issue
<ralsina> nessita: then it may be something again with my account, except it's a new one :-(
<ralsina> nessita: on windows, right?
<nessita> ralsina: so, about the error popup, the user should practically never got that. The key issue here is that we're having errors we should not be handling, and we should fix that
<nessita> ralsina: yes, windows every single time
<nessita> we should be handling, I mean :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please file a bug about the webclienterror?
<ralsina> nessita: I am not getting it ATM, if I get it again I will
<nessita> ralsina: yes, is a timing issue, related to closing the controlpanel while a REST request is in place
<nessita> alecu: I LOVE I can shutdown syncdaemon with ctrl-c now :-)
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!!!
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/685432/
<gatox> elopio, ping
<elopio> gatox, hello.
<gatox> elopio, hi!, can you please tell me where did you see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/838628 because i can't find it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838628 in ubuntuone-control-panel "wrong wording on the preference to sync shared folders (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress]
<elopio> gatox, that's the settings tab of the windows dashboard. There was a list of three checkboxes. I'm not sure if that screen is still the same though...
<gatox> elopio, ok..... let me check.... if i have any doubt i'll ping you again :P
<elopio> gatox, yeah. I'll also grab the most recent installer and give it a try again.
<alecu> ralsina, how did that pastebin happened?
<ralsina> alecu: adding a udf
<nigelb> aquarius_ / joshuahoover: Great! Thanks :) (sorry was away for dinner)
<ralsina> alecu: it seems nessita did a commit "enforcing suggested paths t be unicode'
<ralsina> alecu: revno 1100 of ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> but that was a month ago, so I don't know how this could happen
<nigelb> joshuahoover: When just ping me when you guys are ready with a timeslot. You can pick one from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays :)
<joshuahoover> nigelb: will do
<ralsina> But at least that explains why udfs are broken for me. I don't know why just for me though :-(
 * nessita is back
<nessita> ralsina: we did the path enforcing check when we fixed all the unicode/bytes path handling
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting traces like that as well, since today
<nessita> ralsina: so something landed in trunk that is breaking path assumption, I'll debug
<nessita> ralsina: can you please file a bug?
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> against u1-client or u1cp?
<nessita> ralsina: is not specifically related to udf creation, though
<ralsina> no, it just triggers it
<nessita> ralsina: u1client, I'm getting those for Uploads
<ralsina> ack
<Monotoko> hey guys...any admins around? I think U1 gave me too much space... XD
<Monotoko> Your storage: 1% in use (229.4 MB of 25.0 GB) Your current storage is composed of: 5GB with Ubuntu One Free
<dobey> Monotoko: do you have the music streaming package?
<Monotoko> dobey, no...I did have then I canceled it because I have Spotify, I'm on the basic package now
<Monotoko> this was a few months ago though
<nessita> beuno: ^
<beuno> Monotoko, did you have the yearly music plan?
<Monotoko> beuno, no I had the monthly one
<gatox> elopio, sorry to bother you again..... can you please send me an screenshot of the page where are you seeing the bug i mention earlier.... so i can find it quickly and know what are you looking at?
<ralsina> nessita: bug #845009
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845009 in ubuntuone-client "unicode path asserts are failing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845009
<Monotoko> beuno,  it even tells me on the homepage I am not subscribed to the music plan
<beuno> Monotoko, what is your email address?
<Monotoko> beuno, can I PM you with that?
<beuno> Monotoko, please
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! I'll start on that ASAP, since I just proposed a branch for review:  https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/able-enable-disable/+merge/74652
<ralsina> nessita: I'll review that one in the meantime
<nessita> ralsina: shall I do cloud-to-cloud before starting that debug-branch?
<beuno> Monotoko, interesting, that does look like a bug. Thanks for lettings us know!
<ralsina> nessita: no
<nessita> ack
<Monotoko> beuno, no problem :) can I just ask am I going to be downgraded or can I use the space? XD
<ralsina> nessita: start debugging, alecu and/or gatox can take a look at cloud-to-cloud, but the path stuff is way more important
<beuno> Monotoko, we're going to fix the problem, I'll see if I can get you an extra year of storage for reporting it  :)
<Monotoko> beuno, :D
<elopio> gatox, don't worry. I should have attached the screenshot :)
<elopio> gatox, just give me some minutes to download the new installer.
<gatox> elopio, Thanks!
<dobey> someone make a u1client branch already :)
<nessita> dobey: I'm about to! but I depend on debugging :-/
<nessita> I mean, I depend on finding the bug first, which can be tricky
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> facundobatista: hi! I need your knowledge on the Upload action queue command. I never got this right: who sets the tempfile name?
<nessita> facundobatista: is it the ZipQueue in _compress?
<facundobatista> nessita, AFAIR, the one who compresses the file
<facundobatista> nessita, I think so
<nessita> facundobatista: ack, thanks, I'll keep debugging from there
<nessita> ralsina: can I have the complete log from your run?
<ralsina> nessita: will ahve to do a new one
<ralsina> nessita: will have it in 2'
<ralsina> nessita: it's not happening now!
 * ralsina is about to go crazy
<nessita> ralsina: right, it depends on an upload being compressed generating a temp file
<ralsina> ooooook
<ralsina> no wonder it was so randim
<ralsina> So it has to be a folder with a large file?
<nessita> ralsina: right, it smells like is an 'old' bug, but we never hit it so far (or we were not aware we hit it(
<nessita> ))
<ralsina> better today than next week
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps, I'm not sure (I m not very familiar with the ZipQueue)
<ralsina> doesn't seem to make a difference
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I'll use what I have
<ralsina> still need the log? Because I couldn't  reproduce
<nessita> is ok
<ralsina> ok
<elopio> gatox, I added the screenshot
<ralsina> I am going to take 30' and have some tea. I need to cool down a bit.
<gatox> elopio, thanks!
<elopio> gatox, np.
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch.
<gatox> mandel, ping
<Monotoko> hmmm...is there any iPhone app other than the music one?
<nessita> gatox: mandel?
<Monotoko> contacts backup would come in useful...
<nessita> gatox: mandel is on holidays! :-)
<gatox> nessita, i was looking for mandel about the bug i mention to you.... no need anymore
<nessita> ah!
<dobey> Monotoko: i think a new contacts app is in the works
<Monotoko> dobey, excellent
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox, can I pass you this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/845083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845083 in ubuntu-sso-client "Registration error message is not parsed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<alecu> gatox, it's the one we discussed on the meeting
<gatox> alecu, yep!
<gatox> alecu, is it ui stuff or something else?
<alecu> gatox, I've traced it all the way thru the ipc methods, and it keeps being a dict, so it seems to be a bug in the function detailed in the bug
<alecu> gatox, I think we should ask nessita for input on how the parsing of these error messages is done on the gtk side
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'll take a look
<ralsina> there is a _build_generic_error_message we can make public and use
<alecu> ralsina, that's the function that "gives up" while parsing the dict.
<ralsina> really?
<ralsina> whoa
<alecu> ralsina, take a look at the function, and at the screenshot in the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/845083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845083 in ubuntu-sso-client "Registration error message is not parsed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, this looks like a "medium" or even "low" issue
<ralsina> so it's a sort of error message it's not expecting
<ralsina> welllllllllll
<ralsina> it's not a crasher but it's not something we can ship
<ralsina> as in "every time you fill a field wrong you get a dictionary thrown to your face" :-)
<alecu> ralsina, well, the users would end up learning a whole lotta new words.
<ralsina> so, alecu, no more changes coming for the errdicts branch?
<ralsina> if so, I am approving it
<alecu> ralsina, yes: no more changes coming.
<alecu> ralsina, yay!
<ralsina> cool +1 and merging
<ralsina> we are down to one critical error and two ugly patches
<ralsina> alecu: wanna start something else, or you need to look after amelia?
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: the assertion error in paths thing is "heavy" :-(
<ralsina> if you are up to another thing: closing u1cp from trunk shows a dialog with a webclient error, find and kill ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: expected it
<alecu> nessita, can I help with that?
<ralsina> nessita: so, we are not shipping tonight
<nessita> ralsina: I'm mumbling with facundo trying to designed a good solution
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> we narrowed the problem
<nessita> alecu: I would prefer if you can tackle the webclienterror
<nessita> ralsina: have the bug report handy?
<ralsina> never crated that one
<alecu> ralsina, I'm currently babysitting, yes, so I'm not exactly "focused", but I will take a look when Luli returns
<ralsina> alecu: cool thanks
<ralsina> And.... I have to go pick mine form kinder
<alecu> nessita, you mean the webclient error when there are pending web requests?
<alecu> nessita, do you have a bug for that?
<nessita> alecu: yeap, ralsina is creating one :-)
<alecu> nessita, or a way to reproduce?
<ralsina> no, I am going to kinder, but I will create one in an bit. Alecu: start u1cp, then close it :-)
<nessita> alecu: open controlpanel in either linux or windows, and close before the webclient request are done
<alecu> nessita, cool.
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: do you guys mean the "dialog box" that's shown even after the control panel window was closed?
<nessita> alecu: yes, that is just evidencing a traceback that we had since we added the twisted webclient
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: it's says "WebClientError ... -1... etc"
<nessita> alecu: that webclient "query" also prevents the controlpanel to close
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, I can't close the control panel anyway
<nessita> alecu: I meant: that webclient "query" also prevents the controlpanel process to finish
<alecu> nessita, even if I wait
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita, I open the control panel, wait for all the queries to finish, then I try to close it with the X
<alecu> nessita, but the process does not stop.
<alecu> well, right now it did close :P
<nessita> alecu: right, "something" is happening there, never had the time to debug. Can't confirm is the same webclient thingy, but I would like to think it is :-D
<alecu> ok, I'm looking into it.
<nessita> alecu: thanks, I will file the bug since ralsina is afk
<alecu> cool, thanks.
<dobey> whoo, i finally found a trivial bug to fix!
<nessita> alecu: the webclienerror: bug #845105 (can you please attach the stacktrace to it?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845105 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: WebClientError when closing the windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845105
<alecu> ack
<nessita> alecu: the "sometimes it takes a while to close" bug #845106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845106 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: sometimes the process does not finish when closing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845106
<alecu> nessita, my guess is that the second one is related to qtreactor
<alecu> nessita, but I'll take a good look too
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> facundobatista: just FYI, the open_file().name bug is: bug #845108. Do you need a bug report for the issue you're kindly helping us with?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845108 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: open_file returns a file object whose 'name' is not a utf8 byte sequence (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845108
<dobey> hooray!
<dobey> who wants to do a trivial review? :)
<facundobatista> nessita, nah
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/print-version/+merge/74672
<nessita> dobey: I will
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> yay
<dobey> now we can get some more debug info about nightlies build requests
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/some-ui-fixes/+merge/74673
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> launchpad not updated yet
<ralsina> gatox: on it
<Fury> When I look on the status page I see the symbol, that contacts are not working. When I click on it I only get informations about a service outage two weeks ago.
<Fury> Did someone just forget to update the details or did someone forget to remove the symbol and I theres a failure on mc PC?
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you ran out of quota in control panel, is there any message right now?? or any error message?? to catch that and implement it nicer..... or this should be done from scratch
<gatox> ?
<nessita> gatox: from scratch
<nessita> gatox: anyways, is not like you have to do big implementation, let me show you
<nessita> gatox: please open this file:
<nessita> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/gtk/gui.py
<gatox> nessita, ok, nothing from ui.... but is there any message from sso or something to determine if the user ran out of quota?? that is what i want to know
<nessita> gatox: and go to line
<nessita> gatox: follow my pointer
<gatox> nessita, yep? line?
<nessita> gatox: go to line 1512, and then 1480
<nessita> _update_quota
<nessita> gatox: see how we paint the quota in red if it's below a threshold
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> gatox: that's all you have to do. Translated to the QT UI, you have to:
<nessita> 1- got to controlpanel.ui
<nessita> go*
<nessita> sorry, controlpanel.py
<nessita> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/controlpanel.py
<gatox> nessita, yep, got it
<nessita> process_info
<nessita> (line 89)
<gatox> yep
<nessita> in that method, you should apply a similar logic with similar tests to the GTK ones
<gatox> nessita, ok! no problem!!
<gatox> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: only that in QT we can just apply a property to the label, and define a QSS style, yes?
<gatox> nessita, right
<nessita> gatox: so we don't hardcode the "red" for the quota usage
<gatox> nessita, of course
<nessita> gatox: also note that we paint the quota in 'red' when the free space is less than QUOTA_THRESHOLD, which is defined in a common location for both QT and gtk
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: question regarding the sso branch:
<nessita> is this correct?
<nessita>    <property name="rightMargin">
<nessita>     <number>1</number>
<nessita>    </property>
<nessita> smells like a bug spirit
<nessita> I think you meant 0?
<gatox> nessita, why?
<gatox> ahhhh let me see
<nessita> margin of 1 is weird
<joshuahoover> Fury: contacts sync is not working for most users, we're working on fixing it, which has us doing work on both the server and client side
<joshuahoover> Fury: that work is in-progress
<duanedesign> Fury: hello
<gatox> nessita, right...... fixing.....
<nessita> gatox: next question, why did you removed all the placeholdertext?
<dobey> well crap
<duanedesign> d'oh joshuahoover beat me to it
<gatox> nessita, DESIGN DECISION!! lisette registered a bug for that.... she says that we don't want that, only the labels above the text fields
<nessita> gatox: AAAAHHHHH
<Fury> thanks
<nessita> gatox: these design crowd does not get aligned
<gatox> nessita, what?
<nessita> gatox: I agree having that twice sucks
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh yes!
<nessita> gatox: but the captcha solution entry does not have a label, right?
<gatox> nessita, i think that is better as lisette says
<gatox> nessita, nop..... is pretty clear that....... and if we put a label there we should increse the height of the wizard.... she says that we can let captcha without label
<ralsina> users know captchas
<nessita> gatox: right, so for captcha we leave the placeholder, yes?
<nessita> it makes thing clearer
<gatox> nessita, i remove every placeholder but i can restore that one if you want.....
<nessita> gatox: I prefer not to remove the placeholder for the entry that has no label
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: I think in this case is only the captcha solution, right?
<ralsina> +1 on that
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: also, why did you removed the newline in SET_NEW_PASSWORD_LABEL?
<nessita> gatox: please note that legend is also used from the GTK side
<ralsina> nessita: saw the movement on the asserts bug... since EOD is near can you catch me up with it, for ETAs and such?
<gatox> nessita, ah ok.... the "\n" was not being taken into accout, so the space looks better, that's why i remove that
<gatox> nessita, i'll restore that
<nessita> ralsina: sure! but, whose EOD's?
<ralsina> nessita: I assume yours
<dobey> now i need to find another trivial bug to fix
<nessita> gatox: why was not taken into account?
<nessita> ralsina: I'll be here one more hour, but let's mumble and I'll give you the updates
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> nessita: will be in mumble in1'
<nessita> sure
<gatox> nessita, the label was ignoring the \n
<nessita> gatox: is that a QT thing?
<gatox> nessita, nop.... i think something in between the translated string or something was causing to remove that \n
<nessita> hum
<nessita> weird
<gatox> yep
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, alecu: taking 2|3 hours off, will be back late tonight to see if we can ship and/or do the build
<ralsina> if anyone needs me urgently, phone me :-)
<alecu> ralsina, ack!
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: did you finish my reviews, by any chance?
<j0nr> ello
<j0nr> I make use of ubuntuone and ubuntuone music for Android.
<j0nr> I currently have my music collection synced to the U1 server
<j0nr> I would like to move my local music collection from one machine to another. Is this going to be possible without syncing the whole lot again?
<beuno> j0nr, you're going to copy over the music yourself from one machine to the other?
<j0nr> beuno: yes
<beuno> j0nr, when did you sync this music for the first time?
<j0nr> umm a few months ago
<nessita> gatox: I added my previuos comments to the sso MP, moving to controlpanel now
<beuno> j0nr, if you're on Natty (11.04), U1 will detect that you've already uploaded it and not do it again
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i fix sso already anyway
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok
<gatox> rest for a minutes........ brb
<j0nr> beuno: well.........this kinda leads onto my next question. I am setting up a home server using 11.04 server edition. I know I cannot use U1 on server edition (right?) so I thought I would put my music on the server, then mount it back on my laptop as a samba share. If that mount point for the share is the same name as the U1 music sync (currently ~/Music) would that work? I imagine it could play havoc if for some reason the mount doesn't mount 
<beuno> j0nr, right, I don't know what will happen with mounts, to be honest
<beuno> I would expect U1 to assume you deleted everything if the mounts doesn;t load before U1 does
<j0nr> beuno: would it them proceed to sync, i.e. delete everything on the U1 server
<beuno> j0nr, yeap, i think it would
<beuno> it would then maybe re-add them when they appear
<j0nr> not ideal
<beuno> but it sounds like a pretty risky thing to do  :)
<j0nr> and I can't run U1 from the server?
<beuno> not officially, but rye is around early in the day, he may have pointers on how you can hack it to work
<dobey> j0nr: i would highly recommend not using a mount like that. it won't end well :)
<j0nr> yeah I agree
<j0nr> just want my music on a file server,so other devices at home can access it and also sync it to U1
<dobey> joshuahoover: why not just share it from within banshee/rhythmbox/whateveryouuse
<dobey> err
<dobey> also, j0nr not joshuahoover
<j0nr> dobey: what do you mean?
<dobey> j0nr: well they have DAAP sharing support. i don't know what devices you want to share it to though.
<j0nr> i am trying to get away from having my music just on a laptop... i want it on a central file server
<j0nr> that file server runs ubuntu server....
<dobey> j0nr: another option is to just install rygel on your workstation, and point it at your music library there. it will share it over UPNP/DLNA. it's what i use
<j0nr> but how do I also sync to U1?
<dobey> j0nr: i am talking about keeping the files where they are now
<j0nr> yeah, they are just on my netbook. I don't like the netbook being too important... i.e. if it breaks or needs reformatting it wont matter
<dobey> you don't have a workstation pc?
<j0nr> nope :)
<j0nr> wish I did
<j0nr> I currently do everything from my netbook
<dobey> clearly you don't have much music then :)
<j0nr> the server is a low power thing not suitable for gui ubunt
<j0nr> u
<j0nr> dobey: about 14Gb at the mo of music
<j0nr> is that a lot or a little?
<dobey> a little
<j0nr> heh
<j0nr> its a lot to upload to U1 when you only have like 50k upload speed
<j0nr> took like 48 hrs
<j0nr> thats why I don't wanna have to redo it.
<nessita> gatox: when you come back, I had to add a needs fixing for the controlpanel branch, I just realized the wording for the checkbox had a incorrect (semantic) meaning
<dobey> eek
 * dobey hugs his bandwidth
<j0nr> down is ok, but up sucks
<beuno> j0nr, U1 should for the most part never re-upload something once you've uploaded it
<j0nr> beuno: what if I renamed a U1 synced folder locally? i.e. the top level one?
<j0nr> I have ~/Music checked to sync
<j0nr> what ifI renamed it?
<beuno> it should be fine
<j0nr> or what if I moved its contents to another U1 synced folder?
<beuno> should still not re-upload it
<beuno> give it a try, see for yourself  :)
<j0nr> :)
<j0nr> so, "IN THEORY", if I mounted an empty share, checked it to sync, then moved my music into it... it would just move on the server?
<beuno> yes, although, again, once there's a mount point, all bets are off
<dobey> we do not support mount points at all, not even a little 'unofficially' bit :)
<ralsina> nessita i did I think
<ralsina> did I miss one?
<nessita> ralsina: both? did the folder reload list finally worked for you?
<nessita> ralsina: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/delay-reload-folders/+merge/74633
<ralsina> nessita: never was able to try it because of the problem with the paths
<ralsina> let me give it another try
<nessita> ralsina: please, I think you then said you could not reproduce the assertion failure, no?
<ralsina> yes but did not try this one again
<ralsina> nessita: trying now
<dobey> have a good evening everyone!
<nessita> gatox: I still dead people
<nessita> I mean, I still see the CAPTCHA_SOLUTION_ENTRY removed from the branch
<nessita> gatox: weird thing is that there is a mocker test that should fail, but is not failing :-(
<nessita> gatox: AH! is failing on windows but not in linux
<nessita> CRAP
<nessita> gatox: ok, all failures and comments added to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: it doesn't fix it for me with 1, yes with 2
<nessita> ralsina: CRAP**N
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll change it, but this sucks :-)
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, if this hides the symptoms for some users and there is really no functional breakage, it's a valid workaround until we can fix it properly next week or so
<nessita> ralsina: yadda yadda ;-)
<ralsina> hehe
<nessita> ralsina: chaging...
<ralsina> nessita: we have fixed so many bugs the last two months.... we can fix 4 or 5 more next week, no sweat ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 220 (2 seconds instead of 1)
<ralsina> listo, la mando a trunk
<ralsina> oops, E_WRONLANG
<nessita> juaz
<nessita> ralsina: I still don't get the computer-to-cloud page in the cloud-to-cloud branch :-/
<nessita> ralsina: comment added....
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I think I found why that dialog is shown
<nessita> alecu: I know why the dialog is shown :-)
<nessita> alecu: I added that code
<alecu> nessita, why?
<nessita> alecu: the issue is that we should not be getting a webclienterror
<alecu> nessita, why not? it's being shut down!
<nessita> alecu: I added a generic handler to catch any error
<alecu> nessita, that's insane!
<nessita> alecu: ...
<nessita> alecu: wanna mumble it?
<alecu> nessita, we should not be blindly handling *every* error
<alecu> shure
<alecu> sure too
<nessita> alecu: loading mumble
<gatox> back....... :P
<alecu> hello gatox
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> afaik the release should be tonight, but it will likely won't be
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhh ok.... i just wanted to know to be sure if i could finish with some stuff before :D
<nessita> gatox: we haven't solved some important issues (low layer), so, it may be tomorrow
<nessita> gatox: did you saw the 2 reviews I made?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... fixed already
<nessita> gatox: I will finish those tomorrow first time, I'm too burnt out now
<gatox> nessita, of course!
<gatox> nessita, i took a revitalizing nap! jeej
<alecu> gatox, can I ask you a Qt question regarding "Signals and Slots Across Threads"?
<gatox> alecu, yes! sure
<alecu> I'm looking at this: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/stable/threads-qobject.html#signals-and-slots-across-threads
<gatox> alecu, yep.....
<alecu> and I'm trying to understand in which thread will the signal handlers be called in qtreactor
<alecu> gatox, the qtreactor is creating a QSocketNotifier
<alecu> gatox, and it's connecting it like this:
<alecu>         QObject.connect(self.notifier, SIGNAL("activated(int)"), self.fn)
<alecu> gatox, so, I wonder what type of signal-slot connection type it will use (according to the docs above)
<gatox> alecu, that should be direct connection
<alecu> my guess is that in order for it to be safe, it should be using either "Queued" or "Blocking Queued"
<gatox> alecu, , which is the most common case
<alecu> oooooh!
<gatox> alecu, maybe i'm wrong, but you usually use direct connection
<alecu> gatox, my gut feeling is that qtreactor is probably unsafe :-(
<gatox> alecu, you mean thread safe?
<alecu> gatox, yup.
<gatox> alecu, because direct connection works properly with threads.... i don't know the specific case.... but any direct connection can communicate any thread with the main thread when it's needed without causing any conflict
<alecu> gatox, the thing is that twisted functions should only be called from the main thread
<alecu> gatox, and qt starts a new thread for each QSocketNotifier
<alecu> gatox, but that's ok
<gatox> alecu, do you have any log of the bug or something?
<alecu> gatox, what's wrong is that if the qsocketnotifier slot is called on a different thread it may break twisted.
<alecu> gatox, no logs. I found this trying to understand the weird behaviour we have some times while shutting down.
<alecu> gatox, anyway, I would have to prove first that the slots are being called in the wrong thread
<gatox> alecu, ah..... probably we should ask ralsina to be sure..... but if you really need that, you could connect qsocketnotifier to the main thread, and let the main thread to call twisted..... as a kind of wrapper.... just a thought
<alecu> gatox, right: modifying qtreactor so it connects the slots using the "Queued" type
<alecu> gatox, ok, thanks for the info.
<alecu> gatox, I just tested, and it seems that all the calls are being done from the main thread.
<alecu> gatox, so, it's not a thread safety issu
<gatox> alecu, so it's not related to a qt thing
<alecu> gatox, yup: that part of the qtreactor is safe :P
<nessita> ralsina: we need a review in this branch from facu https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/temporary-files-cleanup/+merge/74699
<ralsina> nessita: got it!
<nessita> ralsina: did you check the cloud to cloud thingy?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet, I am supposed to be cooking :-)
<nessita> ah
<nessita> I m supposed to be taking a bath
<nessita> pero son rachas :-P
<ralsina> nessita: is that an account with UDFs or a "clean" one?
<nessita> ralsina: an account with UDFs
<ralsina> weird
<nessita> ralsina: the cloud-to-computer looks great
<nessita> but computer-to-cloud is not there
<ralsina> ok, I'll take another look after dinner
<ralsina> could you try one with no UDFs?
<nessita> ralsina: honestly? not today :-(
<ralsina> nessita: understood
<ralsina> go bath :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm trying to fiinsh last 2 branches from diego
<nessita> ralsina: so they land and you dont have to do anything special
<nessita> gatox: sso one approved!
<gatox> nessita, awesome
<nessita> onto the cp now
<nessita> gatox: cp +1'ed!
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
 * nessita will get some rest
<nessita> (for the final countdown!)
#ubuntuone 2011-09-09
<rye> j0nr, ping, re: u1 from the server
<JamesTai1> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<rye> ah, by the way, mornings!
<ralsina> god morning!
<ralsina> ok, typo in the first line. I should go back to bed
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: early!
<ralsina> :-)
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ralsina, launchpad is not merging branches or something?? i have a branch since yesterday in "approved" but it didnt' merge
<gatox> and it has a commit message
<ralsina> gatox: seems tarmac died again
<gatox> :S
<ralsina> gatox: I put it in the release anyway ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes yes, i saw it :D
<ralsina> Crap I am so tired I feel like someone walked over me yesterday
<gatox> ralsina, jeje well...yesterday you worked ALL THE DAY!
<gatox> literally! jeje
<ralsina> I used to ddo that all the time. I feel 40! And I am still 39 for a week!
<gatox> ralsina, when is your birthday?
<ralsina> gatox: 15
<gatox> ralsina, i have a doubt regarding this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/828983 so... i just can't see where to put the error message, should i put it below de table?? and let it appear when it is necessary?? (this will cause the table to resize in that cases... and we are trying to avoid that, and i couldn't find it a desingn for this cases)
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #828983 is private.
<ralsina> gatox: right now, what happens is that the offer_frame (below the folder list) becomes visible and the list becomes slightly shorter
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok.....
<ralsina> I tried to find a way to "reserve" the space and really didn't find one
<ralsina> Except fixing the height of the offer_frame and that suuuuuuuuuucks
<ralsina> layouts always count invisible widgets as having size 0 :-)
<ralsina> gatox: BTW: just noticed, we don't have folder icons on that list now
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll check that and include the change in this branch
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> And I am off to take the kid to kinder
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine... trying to close the high bugs :P
<nessita> :-)
<Mrokii> Hi. Some songs I bought via the music store don't download (they're queued). Any solution to this?
<Mrokii> I'm using Banshee and Ubuntu 11.04, btw.
<Mrokii> hm, it *may* work now. At least the download-rate goes way up, though all the songs are still shown as being queued.
<Mrokii> Yeah, works now. Coll thing :)
<Mrokii> Bye
<rye> hm
<ralsina> good morning nessita
<nessita> hello ralsina
<ralsina> nessita: starting tests of alecu's branch, to see if I can reproduce your test failure
<nessita> ralsina: for me, in windows, it happens one time yes, one no. I added why I think is happening
<ralsina> I hate timing issues
<nessita> ralsina: I'm starting with a fresh account to record the issue about cloudtocloud
<ralsina> nessita: cool!
<ralsina> nessita: I swear I tried to reproduce it and couldn't
<ralsina> nessita: make sure to kill syncdaemon before trying it
<nessita> ralsina: can you take a couple of screenshot of what do you see after logging in?
<ralsina> nessita: sometimes syncdaemon returns the old share list after you re-login with another account
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<ralsina> gatox: on the "you are logged in" page, we have the primary/secondary buttons set the wrong way, can you confirm?
<gatox> ralsina, let me check
<ralsina> nessita: with UDFs http://screencast.com/t/IQl43rcyvRuH
<nessita> ralsina: but that screen is cloud to computer
<nessita> ralsina: not computer to cloud, no?
<ralsina> yes, with UDFs you get that one
<ralsina> now I am doing a run without UDFs
<nessita> ralsina: wait!
 * ralsina waits
<nessita> ralsina: I get that screen as well, but I was expecting another screen after that
 * ralsina re-logins with that account
<nessita> ralsina: offering me to sync Documents, Music, Pictures, etc
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> that screen would be computer to cloud
<ralsina> exactly
<nessita> I'm not getting that one
<ralsina> give me 30' and I'll post that one too :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, please note that the screenshot you sent has the wrong title
<nessita> 'Syncing your computer with the cloud' is not that page
<ralsina> nessita: clicking next on that screen gives you this: http://screencast.com/t/339LmAbK
<ralsina> nessita: agreed, I'll file a bug for that
<ralsina> Or I can fix it in cloud-to-cloud
<nessita> ralsina: right, I'm not getting that last screen. You got that with the same account with udfs?
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why I'm not getting it?
<ralsina> nessita: none. Do you get any exceptions?
<nessita> nopes, but I will retry now (I cleared everything)
<ralsina> nessita: if you still don't get it you could try with the build, to see if it's code or something in your computer
<gatox> ralsina, which is the "you are logged in" page?? the first after current user login?
<ralsina> gatox:yes. You also get that one after successful registration
<nessita> ralsina: I will try with the build, of course. I still think it should work with my settings, in the sense that my particular settings may be exposing a bug we're not aware of
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<gatox> ralsina, and what should be the primary button?? i'm seeing as primary button "start setup"...... i think that is ok
<ralsina> gatox: I get as primary "skip tour"
<gatox> ralsina, :S
<ralsina> crrrrrrrrrap isn'tit?
<gatox> ralsina, can you send me an screenshot if it isn't much trouble?
<ralsina> gatox: no problem at all
<ralsina> gatox: http://screencast.com/t/Rn9p5npw8h
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> ralsina, weirddddddddd....... i test it with current user login...... now i'm testing with registration
<ralsina> I tested with current user, so maybe that's it
<ralsina> anyway, we should add code in that page to ensure things are set right, and add a test
<gatox> ralsina, noop...... i'm seeing "start setup" as default button in both
<ralsina> grmbl
 * ralsina hates schroedinger bugs
<gatox> ralsina, i updated installer this morning.....
<gatox> jejejejejejeje
<ralsina> someone else should try it and collapse the wave function so we can say if it's a bug or not
<ralsina> gatox: this was with the build, so it may have some ther branch that breaks it
<nessita> ralsina: let me check in my setup
<nessita> ralsina: for me Start setup is default
<nessita> (default == orange)
<ralsina> ok, let's re-check after everything is merged then
<nessita> ralsina: why isn't there a BAck button in the cloud-from-to-something?
<ralsina> nessita: the first one? it's not a good idea to go back to "you have logged in succesfully" :-)
<ralsina> Oh, but that one does have it
<nessita> ralsina: right, I mean between the other 2
<ralsina> The back buttons are wrong
<ralsina> when I flipped the pages I didn't change them
 * ralsina goes to do it
<nessita> ralsina: you fixing this in cloudtocloud or in another branch?
<ralsina> nessita: cloudtocloud, it's a small change
<ralsina> I'll add this and the title
<nessita> ralsina: can you make it in another?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: so I don't have to review all the code again
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I'll stack them
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, dobey: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I made this screencast: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~nessita/windows-cloud-to-cloud.ogv it shows 3 issues:
<ralsina> nessita: watching...
<nessita> * if I start syncdaemon after I got logged in in the wizard, the wizard will not work failing with "can't find the specified file". Maybe syncdaemon was not yet responding IPC requests, but it was certainly started
<nessita> * if I navigate the wizard while syncdaemon is "booting", I will not the cloud-to-computer page becasue the UDF list is empty (and you will see in the third run that I had indeed UDFs). We talked about this yesterday, do we have a bug reported?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but I don't remember we reaching any solution
<nessita> * in the third try, all worked as expected (except that I could not go back from comp-to-cloud to cloud-to-comp)
<ralsina> ok, the back button (and wrong title) I can do in a branch right now
<ralsina> I have not seen the video yet (openid trouble) so I am not sure I understand the 1st problem
<nessita> ralsina: we talked about adding a new query+event in syncdaemon to know when is ready with all the info (doable next week or the next)
<ralsina> nessita: right, so not much I can do yet. I will file a bug for it though
<nessita> ralsina: ok, when you watch it you will understand :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I think that's because you don't have the registry keys for syncdaemon autostart?
<nessita> ralsina: I do have them, but pointing to dummy locations. As you can see it works the same on tries 2 and 3
<nessita> ralsina: so is like syncdaemo will not answer "as soon as it boots", which *may* be an issue, even with the installer bundle
<nessita> not sure if you understand what I mean...
<ralsina> hmmmm
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> actually, if syncdaemon is not running, it should be tcp-activated, and that *should* work
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> dobey: standup?
<ralsina> nessita: the error you got was tcp activation trying to start sd and failing because it's not where your registry keys say
<nessita> ralsina: I know what the error is, but if the process is running, it does not matter
<nessita> ralsina: as you can see it worked on tries 2 and 3
<ralsina> nessita: of course, because then it doesn't need to be started
<nessita> ralsina: but the first time it doesn't need to be started either, since I started it by hand
<ralsina> nessita: are you sure you didn't get that error first before starting it?
<nessita> ralsina: I think so, the video shows it, no?
<nessita> minute 1, second 4
<nessita> DONE: bug #839907, bug #843835, critical for path assertion error, mumbles with alecu and facu, a lot fo reviews, release madness
<nessita> TODO: I'm downloading a XP iso, I will install a clean VM and test the bundle
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839907 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: Creating UDFs doesn't make them appear in u1cp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839907
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843835 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Qt UI: "Explore" should be disabled for folders that are not syncing to the local device (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843835
<ralsina> I see you start sd, but I don't see when the IPC error happens
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug: #842816, Bug #841863, Bug #838628, Bug #829358, Bug #828714
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep killing UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841863 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "Qt UI: The "confirm email" page has wrong buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841863
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838628 in ubuntuone-control-panel "wrong wording on the preference to sync shared folders (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838628
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 829358 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/829358 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 828714 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/828714 is private
<ralsina> DONE: pushed a bunch of brunches, made release.
<ralsina> TODO: see what happens with that release, fix smaller bugs
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> EOM
 * ralsina wonders where dobey is
<ralsina> as I was saying: nessita, I see you start sd, but I don't see when the IPC error happens
<dobey> have no fear, i is here
<nessita> ralsina: I will confirm
<ralsina> nessita: cool
 * ralsina wishes for a "tee with timestamps"
 * ralsina writes a tee with timestamps
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #833824, bug #379841, request for couchdb 1.1.0 FFE and couchdb stack demotion
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833824 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Remove Ubuntu One packages from Oneiric CD (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833824
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #840072, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379841 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should have a --version switch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379841
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840072 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer needs to install more packages (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840072
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 36) (dups: 10) (heat: 160)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<nessita> ralsina: confirmed. The error does not appears until I press 'next' in the wizard after I get the congratulations screen, even after having syncdaemon running
<nessita> ralsina: I will try the bundle, anyways, when this XP installs finishes
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: still, the problem is only visible if syncdaemon starts a second or so before tcp activation tries to contact it
<nessita> very likely
<ralsina> nessita: we should try to shrink that window as much as possible, but it's not going t go away
<ralsina> and/or add a retry to the connection request
<nessita> ralsina: I will approve cloud to cloud
<ralsina> nessita: yay
<nessita> ralsina: let me know when the other branch is ready
<ralsina> nessita: filed bug #845599 should be ready in 15' or so
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845599 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Back buttons are wrong in cloud<->computer pages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845599
<nessita> ralsina: great! can you also file the "syncdaemon may return an empty UDF list for an account with UDFs"?
<ralsina> nessita: the branch is going to take a bit longer, have to do a call and it's a bit larger than expected
<nessita> ralsina: no problem, I'm still installing
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: looks like we are sending this build, at least to a couple K users
<nessita> great news!
<gatox> ralsina, awesome!!!!!!
<ralsina> not so great news: we need to design and implement a way to tell the user there is a new version to download :-)
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense, though that is not trivial at all
<nessita> ralsina: we can make mandel's task for next week :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's not "un" trivial if we can assume a txt file somewhere in the web ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please ask
<nessita> oops wrong enter
<ralsina> jeje
<nessita> I was saying, can we have the bug report stating that?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, reporting as I typ
<nessita> ralsina: with as much "detail" as possible, so we can have mandel starting a fresh task next week, outside the daemon of syncdaemon
<ralsina> nessita: the "may return empty UDF list" is not really a zomg-windows bug, right?
<nessita> ralsina: it's in the sense we want to track it among our zomg timelines
<nessita> ralsina: let's add the tag so it shows up in out pending task list
<ralsina> ok
<gatox> ralsina, maybe we can use the notifications in the qsystemtray and when the user press in that notification a web page in the default browser is opened where the user can download the newest version
<ralsina> gatox: yes. The tricky part is noticing there is a new version
<gatox> ralsina, and to check if there is any new version, maybe it is possible to consume a webservice on startup..... i've made something like that before....... IN A REALLY SIMPLE WAY...... but i think the only problem is to define where the web service will be..... that service can return something like a json answer and you are done
<ralsina> gatox: I think we can make it really trivial. As in "comment in the download page" trivial
<ralsina> And we should check it daily, not on startup
<ralsina> plus, we should give a "stop bugging me" setting
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i think that could be a solution
<gatox> yep
<ralsina> and since we have u1cp running all the time, we can put it there :-)
<gatox> yep.... i'm with some bugs right now..... if i finish some, if  you want i kind take a look at that
<ralsina> gatox: no, I will use it with mandel so he can get away from syncdaemon
<ralsina> poor guy has done no UI in 3 months
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<ralsina> gatox: want to do something useful & important? You could do the upgrade-from-old-beta script
<gatox> ralsina, where is that? i will add it to me queue
<ralsina> gatox: it's in my head
<gatox> heejejje
<ralsina> gatox: will file a bug right now
<gatox> ralsina, ok! thanks
<ralsina> nessita: bug #845659 for mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: implement a new version notification system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<nessita> ralsina: notification system? isn't that tooo broad?
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm on windows that pretty much means "a bubble on the bottom right corner"
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I see the descrition now, will tweak the title :-)
<ralsina> :-)
<ralsina> gatox: 845662
<ralsina> gatox: bug #845662
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845662 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Mechanism to upgrade from old beta is missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845662
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I have a review for you!
<gatox> nessita, shoot
<ralsina> nessita: shoot. Will do it in a bit because I am on the binary signing thingy
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-real-path/+merge/74810
<nessita> please try it IRL! :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: let me know if you need a share so you can try it
<nessita> gatox: (the fix is for shares in particular)
<gatox> nessita, i have the share of lisette :P
<nessita> right!
<nessita> ralsina: when the installer is signed, please send it to me (or the url), I will test it on a clean VM I just finished installing and updating
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> but it's going to be the exact same thing as the one in the mail, except without the warning
<ralsina> nessita: remember to snapshot the clean machine and you can try as many of those as you want :-)
<nessita> ralsina: without which warning?
<ralsina> the "this binary is from an unknown publisher" one
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, taking a screenshot right now
<ralsina> the "close and restore to last snapshot" option in vbox has been very useful the last month ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: I am serious about the ninja-ide shirt for my kid. Specially if it's lots of ninja and little IDE :-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje yes!! i added to the list! :P
<gatox> ralsina, i'll send you the design so you can take a look :D
<ralsina> cool!
<nessita> ralsina: downloading last night installer now...
<dobey> bbiab, lunch time
<nessita> ralsina: clicking on "refresh" for captchas will not show any indication that a new captcha is being loaded
<nessita> gatox: I'm finding a couple of UI things to fix in the installer, I will be reporting soon :-)
<gatox> nessita, okkkk.....
<ralsina> nessita: I can't run pylint right now because I am running 3 VMs for other stuff and on windows it gives me crap, could you review this one without looking at pylint and I swear I will check that? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/back-is-wrong/+merge/74818
<ralsina> gatox: you can review too ^:-)
<nessita> ralsina: let's do this instead: I will run the pylint for you and let you know :-)
<ralsina> nessita: works for me!
<nessita> ralsina:
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_sync_now_or_later.py:
<nessita>     79:  [E1101, SyncNowOrLaterTestCase.test_has_cloud_folders_next] Instance of 'FakeWizardPage' has no 'has_back_button' member
<nessita>     86:  [E1101, SyncNowOrLaterTestCase.test_has_no_cloud_folders_next] Instance of 'FakeWizardPage' has no 'has_back_button' member
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<gatox> nessita, +1 to your branch
<nessita> thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, with yours now
<ralsina> nessita: about the captcha refresh, yes, and I think there is a bug for that one
<ralsina> nessita: pushed back-is-wrong with the lint fixed
<ralsina> finished signing the exes, now uploading the installer so it can besigned too, and then we are ready to start rolling out
<nessita> ralsina: looking as soon as a finish flooding gatox's bug queue :-)
<ralsina> hehe
<gatox> nessita, ......... nice........... :S jeje
<ralsina> keep the new guy busy! Derecho de piso! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, true.... true
<ralsina> gatox: how much probation do you have left?
<gatox> ralsina, pufffff almost 2 months i think
<gatox> ralsina, 1 and 2 weeks maybe
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: what do you think of bug #845766?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845766 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The font look "weird" on windows on a fresh install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845766
<nessita> (see the screenshot)
<gatox> nessita, let me see........ but i'm pretty sure what is happening
<ralsina> nessita: on XP, the antialiasing is disabled for the small font
<nessita> you are?
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> can we do something there?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<ralsina> it does look much nicer on 7 though
<gatox> ralsina, totally true!!!!! a twit of mine a few days ago say it: i hate fonts in windows!
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: can you please reply the bug report with that info and closing as wontfix?
<gatox> nessita, they lack of antialiasing........ sometimes is the font is very big you can apply it
<ralsina> nessita: look at the font on 7: http://content.screencast.com/users/ralsina/folders/Jing/media/2cfb088d-fa91-44f0-9120-d3c1cb3b5ef7/2011-09-09_0930.png
<nessita> gatox: is ok
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll put that i hate windows fonts rendering jeejejee
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: yes, the title is antialiased on XP and looks ok, but the small font looks like a broken "Courier" in a vt100
<nessita> gatox: ok, I've reported like 5 bugs, they are already prioritized. You can work on those next week.
<gatox> ralsina, yep.....
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<ralsina> we *could* detect if we are on XP and switch to the "ms dlg" font, which will look better
<nessita> ralsina: naaaah
<ralsina> but I would assign that a "wedontcare" priority ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ms dlg is ugly too
<ralsina> gatox: well, it's  "optimized" for that kind of display, so it's not jagged, it just has ugly glyphs
<ralsina> omfg, the lower case v in nessita's screenshot is painful
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<nessita> ralsina: pep8 now: ./ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py:581:1: W291 trailing whitespace
<ralsina> argh
<nessita> (it was not run before becasue u1lint failed, sorry)
<ralsina> nessita: my fault, I *can* run pep8
<ralsina> nessita: pushed pep8 fix
<nessita> ralsina: so, using the installer, the default button is the "skip tour"
<nessita> gatox: ^
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> ralsina: you sure you're packing latest branches? otherwise, how can we explain this?
<ralsina> but it may be anything, like the order in which I merged branches
<ralsina> nessita: it was "latest branches as of last night"
<gatox> ralsina, nessita really weird!
<nessita> ralsina: but there wasn't any branch for the installer for review
<nessita> (style branches)
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, I'll report the bug assigning it to you, so you can confirm with a new installer if this is corrected
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> yay, signed installer! http://chinstrap.canonical.com/~agy/ubuntuone-1.0-beta2-windows-installer.exe
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: can you try that one? ^
<elopio> ralsina, after installing this, I should open the wizard, right?
<ralsina> elopio: it should
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<nessita> ralsina: I'll do it after lunch, yes?
<elopio> ralsina, it didn't here. Do you want my log?
<ralsina> elopio: unless you have credentials
<ralsina> elopio: did you get the control panel instead?
<elopio> ralsina, I got nothing. I don't have credentials, this is a fresh windows 7.
<elopio> when I open Ubuntu One, I do get the wizard.
<nessita> ralsina: using the installer from last night, I don't get the control panel in the systray
<ralsina_> nessita: after lunch is ok
<ralsina_> elopio: I got disconnected for a bit. Lasy I saw was "Do you want my log?". Did you get the control panel instead of the wizard, or just nothing?
<elopio> ralsina, just nothing. I get the wizard when I open Ubuntu One.
<nessita> ralsina: bad news
<ralsina_> nessita: ?
<nessita> ralsina_: I can confirm the keyring version is not the petched one
<nessita> patched*
<nessita> ralsina_: I will report this bug to you...
<ralsina_> ok
<ralsina_> nessita: on win32 there are 3 keyrings. I am suspecting the one used by default in xp (keys in the registry) is not patched
<nessita> ralsina_: how can we confirm if that is the issue?
<ralsina_> nessita: could you see if you have a key on HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ubuntu one that looks like a key ring?
<nessita> ralsina_: how does a key ring looks like?
<ralsina_> nessita: let me check
<nessita> ralsina_: I have a Keyring folder under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ubuntu One
<nessita> with a ubuntu_sso inside
<ralsina_> could be
<nessita> ralsina_: what does that mean then? (I'm lost :-))
<ralsina_> wait 1' until I install on XP again
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> I will make some salad in the mean time
<ralsina_> nessita: I don't know which of the KeyRings available for windows is being used in your case. You know it fails because when you delete the device it breaks, right?
<ralsina_> elopio: windows version? Was it a clean install or one where you had installed before?
<elopio> ralsina_, windows 7. Clean install.
<ralsina_> elopio: damn
<ralsina_> yes, please mail me to roberto.alsina@canonical the install.log that should be in c:\program files\ubuntuone
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: it works for me in windows 7 so I am guessing it's because of the different keyrings
<nessita> ralsina: is the a pristine windows 7 or your dev account?
<ralsina> nessita:  my dev account
<nessita> ralsina: I have this gut feeling that your have the patched python-keyring version in your PYTHONPATH
<nessita> ralsina: but I'm afraid that is not being shipped
<ralsina> nessita: the exes don't use pythonpath
<nessita> ralsina: right, you mentioned that, but my point is
<ralsina> and if keyring was not shipped, nothing would work
<nessita> ralsina: what if the python-keyring from the "web" was shipped?
<ralsina> nessita: easy to check!
<nessita> ralsina: I mean, where does the bundler takes the sources from?
<ralsina> open library.zip and look for it :-)
<elopio> ralsina, oh, crap. It started installing updates. I'll send it in some minutes ralsina.
<ralsina> nessita: from my PYTHONPATH
<nessita> ralsina: library.zip where?
<ralsina> elopio: ok, please try again with the updates, just in case
<ralsina> nessita: c:\program files\ubuntu one\dist
<elopio> ralsina, I will.
<ralsina> the keyrings should be in a backend.py
<nessita> ralsina: I have only a pyc
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... really weird.... in the installer the default button is "skip"
<ralsina> oh, right, it packages only the pycs
<ralsina> gatox: remember that the installer is trunk+put-in-autostart+cloud-to-cloud+add_install_option+register_plus_login
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<nessita> ralsina: low priority cleanup: we're shipping get_credentials.exe
<ralsina> nessita: ugh, yes
<nessita> ralsina: did you read the systray icon thing I mentioned?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think so
<nessita> ralsina: using the installer from last night, I don't get the control panel in the systray
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I mentioned that in the email
<ralsina> you need to restart the session for that to work correctly
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> ok, I will have lucnh now
<ralsina> me too
<dobey> who wants to review some simple changes to C? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/less-synchronicity/+merge/74813
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_lunch when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/over-quota/+merge/74835
<gatox> dobey, are you working with tests in that project?
<nessita> gatox: why under windows installer?
<nessita> gatox: the fix was for the controlpanel.... afaik
<nessita> gatox: 23106 lines (+22466/-0) 113 files modified (has conflicts)
<gatox> nessita, sorry....... i'm not feeling very well today..... let me delete that
<nessita> gatox: oh, what's wrong?
<gatox> nessita, head and stomach....... but nothing critical :P
<dobey> gatox: not really, no.
<dobey> gatox: tests are "build it and run something that uses it"
<dobey> gatox: and unit tests probably wouldn't really help here anyway, since the issue is observed when loading the library through banshee, and not necessarily elsewhere
<gatox> dobey, ok...... so it seems fine by me that code......
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_lunch this is the proper branch, forget about the other: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/over-quota/+merge/74837
<nessita> ralsina_lunch: added a comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/back-is-wrong/+merge/74818 after IRL test, it looks like a bug to me
<nessita> but you tell me please :-)
<nessita> gatox: lint issues on over quota
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: I see you started working on bug #845083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845083 in ubuntu-sso-client "Registration error message is not parsed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845083
<gatox> nessita, yep..... is that ok?
<nessita> gatox: I just wanted to mention that when you resolve that, please consider resolving the "general" situation, and you can take some ideas from the GTK side
<nessita> gatox: the GTK side of the controlpanel, I meant
<ralsina> nessita: looking!
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll take a look at that!
<gatox> thanks for the tip
<nessita> gatox: by "general " I mean the dict is shown for a lot of errors, not only for email already registered
<tntc> Any updates on that Android playlist problem? Progress with the couchdb problems causing it?
<nessita> gatox: and question... are we sure that is a ussoc bug and not an installer bug?
<nessita> gatox: because I reported bug #845735 in the installer
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845735 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Error dict is not properly processed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845735
<nessita> gatox: now I'm in doubt where that bug belongs to
<ralsina> testing a banshee plugin (or a rhythmbox plugin) is pretty much impossible since neither project have any tests, so you are testing against ... fog? Almost vapour.
<dobey> ralsina: well testing this isn't so hard
<gatox> nessita, don't know yet... i'm following alecu's comment
<dobey> ralsina: LD_PRELOAD=libubuntuone/.libs/libubuntuone-1.0.so.0 banshee
<dobey> LD_PRELOAD FTW
<ralsina> dobey: well, I am venting since it seems we are about to ship windows beta2 :-)
<nessita> gatox: ok, if you find where the issue close, close the extra bug as a dup of the correct one, yes?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<dobey> i think i even added a test-banshee rule to the Makefile...
<dobey> oh, i didn't
<nessita> ralsina: is my review request still in your queue? :-)
<nessita> (I m asking since I leave in 30 minutes top)
<ralsina> nessita: moving it forward
<ralsina> nessita: which one was it?
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-real-path/+merge/74810
<ralsina> nessita: checking it, should be done in about 15' or 20'
<nessita> ralsina: is easy :-)
<ralsina> NEEDSTESTS ;-)
<ralsina> how about one that asserts that the path in the item is set to the realpath instead of the other one, for shares?
<nessita> ralsina: I added the test!!!
<nessita> ralsina: see thye modification in +++ ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_folders.py	2011-09-09 15:06:40 +0000
<nessita> ralsina: this was test driven 100%
<ralsina> oh, expected_path
<ralsina> got it +1 then :-D
<ralsina> I did a IRL earlier
<nessita> ralsina: and the modification in +++ ubuntuone/controlpanel/tests/test_backend.py	2011-09-09 15:06:40 +0000
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed your comment about back-is-wrong
<ralsina> weeeeeird
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pon
<nessita> gatox: can we have the QSS style for QLabel[OverQuota="true"] to be the same as the existent QLabel#warning_label ?
<nessita> which is not fully red
<nessita> (I think not using fully red is part of the spec?)
<gatox> nessita, yes, no problem!! on it
<gatox> nessita, yes, you are right
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: Entering the  "settings" page breaks lots of stuff
<nessita> ralsina: odd, any idea why?
<ralsina> for example, the "Next" button says "Sync Now" after that, and doesn't go back to the right page
<ralsina> nessita: usual wizard-workflow-crappness
<ralsina> So, I will fix those two in back-is-wrong since it's all the same stuff
<gatox> ralsina, wow...... what break that?
<ralsina> gatox: from "cloud-to-computer" click "settings"
<nessita> gatox_: ping?
<gatox_> nessita, pong
<gatox_> nessita, what happend?
<nessita> gatox_: did you got my message on private? seems like you got disconnected
<gatox_> nessita, no..... my laptop crash...... what did you tell me?
<nessita> gatox_: re pasted on PM
<ralsina> oh, great, initializePage is not called if the user clicks back
<ralsina> So I have to implement cleanupPage() for a bunch of them
<nessita> ok, I'm about to leave crowd!
<ralsina> bye nessita! Congrats on the release! :-D
<nessita> gatox: approved
<nessita> ralsina: congrats to you too! cc/ gatox
<nessita> see ya all on Monday, to celebrate! (?)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina congrats!! :D:D
<gatox> nessita, bye!
<gatox> ralsina, EOD... if you need me i'll try to go back later... i'm not feeling so well now
<gatox> ralsina, if i don't see you..... have a nice weekend!
<ralsina> same to you!
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<karni> Night all
#ubuntuone 2011-09-10
<duanedesign> evening all
<duanedesign> 13
<dobby156> Stuart?
<sourchimp> Why has the u1sync tool been removed and is there a replacement?
<dobey> sourchimp: we moved it out to its own project; lp:u1sync
<sourchimp> dobey: thnx for info,I shall go look it up
#ubuntuone 2011-09-11
<erkan^> hello, i have a question. Have BlackBerry a apps for Ubuntu One too?
#ubuntuone 2012-09-03
<JamesTait> Goooooooooooooooood morning all! :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, we have ui bugs for you in mac os x
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, question, this week I'm helping alecu, right?
<ralsina> mandel: the one about retina displays is for mmcc though
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<mandel> ralsina, is there docs or emails I  should read to catch up?
<ralsina> mandel: yes let me find some
<mandel> ralsina, lisette wants to know about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/974637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged]
<mandel> ralsina, you shall talk with here :)
<ralsina> mandel: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1LvOxNHxY-t6NjqL7l7DrH801HaKw50CR2DdbkKSmL1Q/edit#
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I know, but it's 7AM here, I am just catching up with email ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: but yes, that's probably the 1st thing I will work on today
<mandel> ralsina, I'll be catching up today more than anything, so If you have reviews let me know
<mandel> also, upgrading to Q
<mandel> ralsina, I'm approving branches with a single review in the fsevents root daemon project.. I s better than having them there for ages
<ralsina> mandel: sure. Looks like you got one out of order there.
<ralsina> mandel: what do you think of mmcc's proposal to get the fsevents code into your daemon?
<mandel> oh, I'll fix that
<mandel> ralsina, is doable and not too much work in regards of the communication between python and the daemon since we can expose the same interface
<mandel> ralsina, if that fixes the crashes we have I'm up for it
<mandel> ralsina, though, remember that the knowledge of objective-c in the team is limited.. should it could be a problem in the future when looking for new members etc..
<ralsina> mandel: I expect our need for obj-c to go down not up
<mandel> ralsina, we can always push that project to the ios team ;)
<ralsina> mandel: ja!
<mandel> ralsina, well, they have the knowledge, and is a project that should not require too many changes..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but they are swamped already
<ralsina> Whoa, need to wake up the kid
<ralsina> will be back later
<alecu> hello all!
<diogobaeder> alecu, hello!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<alecu> hola manuel, hola diogo :-)
<alecu> I mean... bom dia, diogo!
<mandel> alecu, AFAIK I'm helping you at least this week, do you mind if I have lunch and have a mumble?
<alecu> mandel: no problem. I can catch up with mail in that case
<mandel> alecu, awesome, I really need an intro on what is going etc..
<mandel> off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> buen dia alecu
<ralsina> alecu: I think it's spanish-speaker day in #ubuntuone today since it's holiday in the US :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, like if USA wouldn't be almost spanish-speaking already!
<ralsina> facundobatista: slowly we are taking them there
<ralsina> facundobatista: thisfred is getting much better at it :-)
<facundobatista> :)
<mandel> alecu, mumble whenever you can :)
<mandel> facundobatista, it the new way to conquer a country, if you do not have a bigger army just make their women fall in love with us :)
<mandel> I think banderas helped a lot in our case :P
<alecu> mandel: poor banderas... he is single handedly fighting on that!
<alecu> mandel: let's mumble!
<thisfred> mandel is balancing him out, probably
<ralsina> and all he got for his worries was Melanie Griffith
<ralsina> banderas, not mandel
 * thisfred goes back to celebrating labour day by doing nothing.
<thisfred> or maybe a little light coding ;)
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: there's too few of us, let's skip standup.
<alecu> ack
<mandel> toma!
<mandel> ok :)
<mandel> I was about to write the notes
<ralsina> alecu: tech leads
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any idea what would cause this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1183782/
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking...
<ralsina> joshuahoover: last I saw that, missing or broken syncdaemon.conf
<joshuahoover> thanks
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, that's what i was thinking but seemed strange since this is a user who had a working setup for quite some time
<ralsina> joshuahoover: strange then
<mandel> EOD here, I need to pick up the family from the airport
<mandel> ralsina, joshuahoover, seems like a bad command line param.. weird
<ralsina> mandel: IIRC that happens if for example, you delete debug.conf
<mandel> ralsina, no idea, let me check quickly
<mandel> ralsina, running from source gives no error
<mandel> well, I need to go or parents will be pissed off that I left them at the airport
<ralsina> go go go
<rye> thisfred: extreme twitter
<rye> awesome, my scroll was at 2PM here, when thisfred was talking about IRC in thunderbird
<Troy^> ok i'm trying to use ubuntuone via terminal is there a guide somewhere i can't seem to find it
<Troy^> nvm found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<Troy^> i;m having difficulties starting u1sdtool
<Troy^> aparently bus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<Troy^> i need a display?
<Troy^> and the guide is for headless
#ubuntuone 2012-09-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
 * mandel re-booting for testing
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, you were looking for me, right?
<mandel> ralsina, and we forgot the 1-1
<ralsina> mandel: let's do that later, everyone is still sleeping here ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, sure no problem
<mandel> ralsina, what did you need from me?
<ralsina> mandel: nothing urgent it can wait
<mandel> ralsina, but, I'm just curious :)
<ralsina> just wanted an update on whether you could catchup with alecu
<ralsina> that kind of thing
<mandel> ralsina, oh, we can do that in the 1-1
<mandel> ralsina, right now I'm trying to understand how to create a new preview for u1 payment sine alecu already did some of the work in vala
<ralsina> ok cool
<mandel> ralsina, I also got to understand the arch of the lenses.. so far they have given us a basic skeleton that does nearly nothing.. I wonder how is the preview and the lens connected..
<mandel> ralsina, do you know the internal irc room to talk about this?
<ralsina> mandel: not really, sorry
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no worries, I'll play around.. by the way, cpp looks horrid
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> ok, school run
<ralsina> mandel: good luck with that :-)
<ralsina> mandel: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, give me 5 mins, is that ok?
<ralsina> sure
<mandel> ralsina, I need a pit stop :)
<ralsina> change your oil!
<mandel> ralsina, lets mumble :)
<dobey> the world didn't fall apart without me, did it?
<mandel> dobey, I little, I'm reading c++
<mandel> dobey, which is as bad as falling apart
<ralsina> dobey: it did, but we had an ample stock of duct tape
<ralsina> dobey: just don't try to cross the equator dragging a cutter
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch :)
<j0nr> hey folks...
<dobey> hi
<j0nr> i don't suppose.....anyway to...when listening to music via the U1 website (which I do most of the time) I can scrobble to last.fm??
<dobey> no, there isn't
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hello alecu1
<dobey> hmm
<popey> my u1 on ios 6 is a bit crashy :(
<popey> i have to kill it to get it to upload new photos
<ralsina> popey: looks like urbanape is not here yet
<popey> ah, will poke him later
<beuno> popey, hop on to the private channels
<popey> O_O
<mmcc> Hi folks.
<ralsina> hi mmcc!
<briancurtin> ralsina: before i get too far on this, we have the ability to package or somehow otherwise include Antoine Pitrou's twisted port for Python 3, correct?
<ralsina> briancurtin: no
<ralsina> briancurtin: we can use it by installing it manually though
<briancurtin> ralsina: because i'm working in that twisted port right now - i talked to Antoine on friday and dev-tools is touching a bunch of areas that he hasn't ported outside of a simple 2to3 run, so i'm fixing bytes/str stuff (only touching parts along the function call path that we need)
<ralsina> briancurtin: ouch
<briancurtin> ralsina: so, yeah, that's not really great
<ralsina> briancurtin: what you need is trial, right?
<briancurtin> ralsina: this is in actual twisted.http.client, in devtools txsocketserver
<ralsina> ugh
<ralsina> ok, no ideas there
<ralsina> :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina: well i already fixed two or three small twisted parts to get it further along. i'm hoping this doesn't jump around to 100 functions or something. i will update
<mmcc> ping mandel re https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/commserver-tests/+merge/117393
<mandel> mmcc, pong!
<mandel> mmcc, hello hello
<dobey> these apple icon requirements are insane
<mmcc> hi mandel :) so, how important is it that processName be tested in testInitWithStruct there?
<briancurtin> ralsina: although it would be blocking, i guess i could just rewrite it to use urllib to avoid twisted.web.client.getPage all together, maybe with a TODO to change it when its ported
<mmcc> mandel (in FSEventTests.m)
<ralsina> briancurtin: could be
<mmcc> dobey: which parts? can I help?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm writing to exarkun now, unless he has something immediately i'll try that route
<dobey> mmcc: all the @2x junk
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, that's a plan
<mandel> mmcc, not very.. it was a test to ensure that we do get called.. I think and assertion of it not being null will be more than good enough
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good. I'm still not totally sure why the process name is different on mine, but if it's not critical it might be worth a tweak to avoid that issue
<mandel> mmcc, yes.. how busy are you.. I mean I need to work on the dash stuff, can you overtake those branches fix what is appropiate and do an MP
<mandel> mmcc, I can find time for reviews.. but coding is a diff story
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, sure, no prob
<mandel> mmcc, thx a lot, really appreciate it :)
<dobey> briancurtin: if that testcase code in devtools could just not use twisted at all, it would probably be best to go that route. the less twisted we use there, the better.
<briancurtin> dobey: sounds good
<ralsina> Looks like I have to go do something really quick. Please have the standup without me, I'll read it when I get back.
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> alecu, mmcc ?
<mandel> thisfred, ?
<mmcc> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Compiled and installed unity from source to get a grip on how things are done. Read lots of code to understand how we lenses and dash previews interact.
<mandel> TODO: More playing around with code. Talk with alecu about dealing with the password.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> DONE: holiday, reviews, started icon generation work, started music store poking
<dobey> TODO: icon magic, music store
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: holiday, ported some of the path we need in t3k to finish dev-tools porting...but we're not going that way
<briancurtin> TODO: port twisted.web.client.getPage usage to a urllib-based function, removing twisted from the equation. this should be the end (i really, really hope...)
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: holiday, pyobjc, reviews
<mmcc> TODO: daemon branches, menu icons, pyobjc?
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: started with dash work, misc mumbles
<alecu> TODO: more dash and music-lens
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> briancurtin: the porting of getPage to urllib, is that on devtools?
<alecu> briancurtin: or on sso?
<briancurtin> alecu: devtools
<alecu> ok
<thisfred> me? :S
<alecu> briancurtin: are you also replacing ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txwebserver.HTTPWebServer ???
<thisfred> oh whew, no ralsina :D
<thisfred> DONE: u1db basic auth TODO: u1db-servers get_all_docs | u1db playlists BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> alecu: i didn't have plans to since it hasn't yet affected anything, but should i do so? doesn't look like it'd be hard to replace with stdlib
<dobey> briancurtin: it might be harder than it looks. there are a few annoying differences between BaseHTTPServer in 2 and 3 that i ran into when trying to make the example code for python-oauth work on both
<alecu> briancurtin: the thing is that txwebserver.HTTPWebServer will block if you try to use urllib to read from it.
<dobey> grr
<briancurtin> nice...
<alecu> briancurtin: and you can't easily replace txwebserver.HTTPWebServer without changing all the tests on sso that use it
<alecu> briancurtin: unless you make urllib run in its own thread... but this opens a bigger can of worms.
<mandel> joshuahoover, ping!
<joshuahoover> mandel: pong
<briancurtin> dobey: how annoying were those differences? like unworkable, or do-able but annoying?
<mandel> joshuahoover, is there some way to do 'testing' music purchases?
<mandel> joshuahoover, or do I have to search for free music?
<joshuahoover> mandel: right, you'll want to search for free tracks on 7digital's site and then find those in the music store to test a full loop
<mandel> joshuahoover, ok, thx..
<dobey> briancurtin: doable, but i was unable to get it working such that the client and server could run under the different versions; both had to be running under 2 or 3 together
<dobey> mandel, joshuahoover: you may have difficulty finding free tracks in stores other than the US store, though :)
<briancurtin> dobey: interesting. thanks
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, i guess i've never looked for stores other than the US :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, there are very very few..
<mandel> joshuahoover, racist!
<joshuahoover> mandel: clearly
<dobey> briancurtin: maybe i missed something and it was doable, but it was definitely a high point of frustration in that respect. possibly not so much an issue here though, as the trial script will only ever run that code under one version of python at a time
<briancurtin> dobey: that's what i was thinking. making it cross-version could probably come later, as long as it 2 works with 2 and 3 works with 3
<dobey> actually
<dobey> oh, no; the poauth tests don't use an http server or client at all
<mandel> whoever though a bulldozer should have an annoying siren is an asshole..
 * mandel wants to go out and swear at the workers..
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch and stuff. bbiab
<mandel> alecu, I managed to crash unity
<alecu> mandel: doesn't sound too difficult :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe
<mandel> alecu, tell me, I think I'm getting grips with this, at least getting a preview with useless info
<alecu> mandel: I'm about to go have lunch... shall we mumble for a bit?
<mandel> alecu, by the way is there a way to get back the shortcut to kill x, it would be kind of useful
<mandel> alecu, sure, I was about to eod, lets do it :)
<alecu> mandel: sure: there's an option in xorg.conf about that...
<mandel> alecu, can you hear me in mumble?
<karni> alecu: oh man.. thanks for the comment. that sucks :( how does SD work around the per process limitation on the number of registered observers?
<ralsina> karni: we fail, and then support tells the user to raise it :-/
<karni> ralsina: hahahahhaha :D (sorry, that.. was kinda funny :) ). Too bad..
<karni> ralsina: So we basically hope we're under the limit, eh?
<karni> ralsina: There was a user asking about sync in U1F for Android, and one of possible ways is to use inotify, so we're brainstorming.
<chaselivingston> ralsina, mmcc: when do you guys expect a new mac build to be out?
<karni> I have already looked into that, but the fact that its non recurisive makes it much less appealing option.
<ralsina> karni: yes, basically.
<ralsina> chaselivingston: a bit under two weeks
<karni> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> chaselivingston: maybe a little earlier
<chaselivingston> ralsina: cool thanks, looking forward to getting it working on my mac :)
<ralsina> karni: it's possible to intercept the problem because it fails with a clear error, but it's not a setting users can actually change easily :-(
<ralsina> karni: OTOH the limit is crazy high so it doesn't fail all that often
<karni> ralsina: I see. At least it doesn't fail silently.
<ralsina> chaselivingston: I would love to have you try the version with the root daemon
<ralsina> mmcc: how far are we from a test build that packages the root daemon?
<karni> ralsina: Hasn't the number of watches been a potential memory hog/CPU eater in the history of U1 desktop client? I haven't researched the footprint yet.
<chaselivingston> ralsina: I'm up for trying anything, what exactly is the root daemon?
<ralsina> karni: not that I recall
<karni> cool, thank you
<ralsina> karni: limit right now here is 128 per user, that shouldbe enough on a phone
<ralsina> chaselivingston: it's another implementation of the code that watches for file changes
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah, gotcha
<ralsina> chaselivingston: uses a different API that can only be accessed as administrator, so it needs to be run as root
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah ok, that makes sense
<karni> ralsina: Basically, we can't watch more than 128 folders? On one hand it sounds scary, OTOH I have no clue how many folders I store in U1.
<karni> That sounds kinda little.
<ralsina> karni: see? ;-)
<ralsina> karni: sorry, saw the wrong file. Make that 524288
<karni> ralsina: AHAHHAHAHAHAAH
<karni> ralsina: that is BETTER! :D
<karni> That indeed sounds much better.
<ralsina> karni:  there is a max_user_instances  and a max_user_watches I don't really recall the meaning of each in detail
<mmcc> ralsina, sorry, was afk for a bit there, the root daemon is packaged now, installs and runs, but it doesn't connect correctly, mandel was looking at it but now I'm going to pick it up. Not sure what the issue is yet…
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so let's say a couple of couples of days?
<karni> ralsina: I see. I'll look into that if necessary. Thanks!
<ralsina> chaselivingston: so "a few days" is my scientific estimate :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: sure. either one or several days…
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha, sounds good
<ralsina> mmcc: up to an integer number of them, I assume :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: could be a fraction > 1 though!
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> wow, this is much deeper than i thought. fun.
<dobey> how do you open a directory as a file handle in python?
<dobey> os.open() hates me :(
<dobey> maybe i should just do subprocess.call(['touch', 'directory'])
<ralsina> dobey: good question. let me google
<briancurtin> dobey: doesn't os.open("yourdir", os.O_RDONLY) do it?
<dobey> briancurtin: no
<dobey>   File "./setup.py", line 103, in run
<dobey>     with os.open(iconsdir, os.O_RDONLY) as f:
<dobey> AttributeError: __exit__
<dobey> that's what happens :-/
<briancurtin> oh, we'll it's probably working but just not as a context mgr
<briancurtin> or at least that call by itself seems to work for me
<dobey> oh, it just doesn't work with 'with' then?
<dobey> boo :-/
<briancurtin> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: you'll have to close your descriptors manually. LIKE A CAVEMAN.
<dobey> ah, i guess because os.open returns an int
<dobey> but it's working at least
<mmcc> no comment: control panel backend calls "sd_client.get_current_status", which just returns "SyncDaemonTool.get_status", which makes a remote call to "SyncdaemonStatus.current_status", which just returns _get_current_state.
 * mmcc starts a patch to add "contemporaneous_disposition()"
<ralsina> mmcc: ubuntu-sso is a maze of twisted little passages, all alike.
<mmcc> ralsina: that's all in control-panel and u1-client, but that's not to say I disagree with you :)
<ralsina> mmcc: well, the IPC in general
<dobey> i wonder what the best way to deal with getting this new project into ubuntu and replacing existing stuff, is
<dobey> ralsina: did you get any design comments on bug #974637?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974637 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "[UIFe] [FFe] Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974637
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: I have a working fix, it just needs a bit of feedback about where to put the links
<ralsina> dobey: so, no worries
<ralsina> ok, my fix is a bit light on tests, but after I get design feedback, it's a 4-hour fix.
<dobey> right. just asking if you got that yet, and if the strings are 100% already. was just preparing the ffe request
<ralsina> no, no strings yet, probably tomorrow
<dobey> hopefully we can re-use existing strings
<dobey> although, i guess those strings in question are in the control panel, and not sso
<ralsina> hopefully, but I saw none that really fit. Perhaps from somewhere else in the translations :(
<ralsina> these have to go in SSO, do we have those strings in the gtk version?
<dobey> there were, yes
<dobey> don't know where exactly they were defined though. i thought there was a shared .py file for them
<ralsina> dobey: that wouldbe ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py but I don't see those strings there. Maybe they went away
<ralsina> Oh wait, there they are
<ralsina> dobey: thanks, sent design the old strings for reapproval
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> ralsina: I see the "Sign in with existing" label, but which constant is the "register a new thing" label?
<ralsina> dobey: LOGIN_BUTTON_LABEL
<ralsina> oops EXISTING_ACCOUNT_CHOICE_BUTTON
<ralsina> so one or the other depending on the pag
<dobey> ralsina: those both mean the same thing
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> I am not at my smartest today
<ralsina> dobey: JOIN_HEADER_LABEL
<ralsina> dobey: or SET_UP_ACCOUNT_CHOICE_BUTTON
<ralsina> SET_UP_ACCOUNT_CHOICE_BUTTON = _('I don\'t have an account yet - sign me up')
<dobey> ah
<dobey> that one works better, yeah; though lengthy it is
<ralsina> well we have horizontal space for it
<ralsina> however the help text for Ubuntu One on SSO is so long it's cutoff.
<mmcc> so, earlier I took over a daemon branch that mandel proposed a long time ago that needed a minor tweak, and re-proposed it. Is there any easier alternative to manually creating my own branch of everything after it in the pipeline, merging and pushing, and re-proposing?
<mmcc> I have four more branches of his to review, branch/merge/repropose, and it'd be nice if there were a faster way
<ralsina> mmcc: no alternative that I know
<dobey> mmcc: if it's made with bzr pipelines, it might be a pain
<dobey> mmcc: maybe you could make a new branch and only merge in the relevant changes you want to propose, and just leave the rest out
<mmcc> dobey: I believe it was. oh well.
<dobey> although, the changes in the other branches shouldn't be in the one branch you're fixing up, i don't think
<dobey> i thought you could just merge his branch, make your changes, push, propose, and when your branch is approved/landed, his will be as well, and the proposal should get marked as merged
<dobey> and then the later branches with the prerequisite on it, should be able to merge just fine
<dobey> save for the first try that launchpad somehow always manages to lie about the prereq status for
<mmcc> interesting. well, let's see if that works.
<ralsina> I'm gone for school run, will do reviews at night, so ping me for those
<mmcc> dobey: I think the way I did my new proposal means his won't merge - I 're-proposed' his original proposal, so his is now marked as superseded
<dobey> mmcc: then you didn't propose your branch, you reproposed his
<dobey> mmcc: if you have separate branch under your username, you need to propose it separately
<mmcc> dobey: when I re-proposed his, I edited the source branch to be my branch… see https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/commserver-tests-2/+merge/122741
<mmcc> note that I also approved it, per discussion with mandel and ralsina either today or yesterday about moving these branches along with just one review
<dobey> oh, didn't know lp let you do that
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i don't know if it updates the prerequisites that depend on that branch though, when you do that
<dobey> so it may cause a problem
<dobey> brb, gotta run for a few
<mmcc> right, that was the problem I was asking about. now that I've tweaked his proposal, the downstream proposals need to also be changed to point to new prereq branches. looks like I was right, gonna be a pain
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> that wasn't too bad.
<dobey> right; if you had just proposed your branch separately, rather than doing the tweakery that i'm surprised lp let you do anyway, it would have 'just worked' :)
<pavolzetor> hi guys,
<mmcc> bummer. well, at least doing it wrong only led to busywork… and a learning experience :)
<pavolzetor> is it planned to make ubuntu one startup faster?
<pavolzetor> now it takes 1 minute to start, which is horrible and slows down ubuntu experience
<pavolzetor> I have windows 8 too, and there is not that issue, so it has to be possible to fix
<dobey> pavolzetor: it starts pretty much isntantly for me. how many files do you have synchronized in Ubuntu One on that computer?
<pavolzetor> tons
<pavolzetor> I can check number
<pavolzetor> hold sec
<dobey> is the same number being synced on win8 where you say you don't have the problem?
<pavolzetor> on windows there is a lot photos too
<pavolzetor> but probably less
<pavolzetor> because I have documents here too
<pavolzetor> it should be aroun 1200
<dobey> pavolzetor: how are you getting the time of "1 minute" exactly?
<pavolzetor> counting in head
<pavolzetor> but it takes some time to launch iotop
<dobey> from what points though?
<pavolzetor> so I log in
<pavolzetor> launch terminal
<pavolzetor> run iotop
<pavolzetor> and 99% is used by ubuntuone-syncdeamon
<dobey> ubuntuone isn't actually started until 30 seconds after logging in on ubuntu
<pavolzetor> I am going to try it again than, but I am pretty sure it is
<pavolzetor> brb :)
<dobey> and yes, ubuntuone has to rescan all of your synced directories, every time it starts, to see if there are any changes
<dobey> so the more files and folders you have in ubuntuone, the slower it will get.
<pavolzetor_> okay
<pavolzetor_> you were right
<pavolzetor_> at startup it is at first ubuntuone-launch
<pavolzetor_> than ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<pavolzetor_> it together takes about minute to load
<pavolzetor_> also gwibber slows it down too
<pavolzetor_> but not that much
<mmcc> time for lunch here.
<pavolzetor> parents disabled wifi :)
<pavolzetor> also u1 control panel is slow to load (probably loading QT libraries)
<pavolzetor> how can I help to speed this up?
<mmcc> while I'm out - when does control-panel-backend get run? I need to tweak how it adds its status listener and I can't find any code actually launching it…
<dobey> mmcc: yes; it's activated by dbus
<dobey> mmcc: deja-dup uses it
<pavolzetor> anyway, can somebody post link to blueprint or something
<pavolzetor> ?
<dobey> pavolzetor: there is no blueprint for speeding things up. there has been work on reducing memory usage and such, but it's a general thing we always have to work at, and not something we can just make a goal for and then say we're done
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> these daemons should not start if Ubuntu one is disconnected at startup till it will be faster
<pavolzetor> I think checking folders for changes is o(n) (sadly I have not SSD), I think, there should be some interface so, every app like nautilus, can after adding file submit it to ubuntu one
<pavolzetor> otherwise, there is probably no way to do it without checking
<dobey> whatever scans the files, will at some point, have to actually scan the files
<pavolzetor> so why scan files each startup?
<pavolzetor> we can make some dbus service called ubuntuone-daemon or so
<pavolzetor> com.canonical.ubuntuone sorry
<pavolzetor> and other apps can add, remove, update fiels
<pavolzetor> file
<pavolzetor> ss
<pavolzetor> like zeitgeist works
<dobey> because if something changed in the files that are synced in u1, while u1 wasn't running, it won't be known without rescanning the directories
<dobey> ubuntuone-syncdaemon has a dbus interface
<pavolzetor> hmm
<dobey> but it really shouldn't work like zeitgeist works
<dobey> they are two extremely different problems
<pavolzetor> I thought, if e.g. nautilus change file, it can let know u1 (it will start automatically)
<pavolzetor> .service file
<dobey> no, and nautilus doesn't really change files
<dobey> ubuntuone has to be running all the time
<pavolzetor> Copying
<dobey> well the kernel tells us when new files appear in u1 folders, while u1 is running
<dobey> so that's not an issue
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> so issue is startup than
<pavolzetor> then
<pavolzetor> can you make ubuntuone running all the time? (ignoring adding files from other OS)
<dobey> it does run all the time
<pavolzetor> [22:57] <dobey> because if something changed in the files that are synced in u1, while u1 wasn't running, it won't be known without rescanning the directories
<pavolzetor> so this is not an issue
<pavolzetor> (if you do not copy from other OS)
<pavolzetor> edit
<pavolzetor> move
<pavolzetor> delete
<briancurtin> hm, i have HTTPWebServer replaced...now for HTTPSWebServer :/
<dobey> pavolzetor: well it is an issue. there are many ways you can edit files on the local computer without having u1 running
<pavolzetor> I think, for basic users
<pavolzetor> they do not edit it other wat
<pavolzetor> way
<dobey> but we have to handle all the situations in the most general way possible
<dobey> if we optimized for people who never edit their files, we wouldn't be a sync service at all :)
<pavolzetor> also, you can edit other files (/usr/ etc.), so with this approach, system should check all files for changes, if they are not broken :)
<pavolzetor> I would love to have this simple mode
<pavolzetor> I know :)
<pavolzetor> but most cases are editing on ubuntu (service running)
<dobey> the system does check; if you break those system files, the system will break.
<pavolzetor> I meant some app
<pavolzetor> in /usr/share
<pavolzetor> at least for mine it was not checked ;)
<dobey> your what?
<pavolzetor> I created PPA with my app, and then installed it via APT
<pavolzetor> later edited file in
<pavolzetor>  /usr/share
<pavolzetor> to test something
<pavolzetor> and I haven't got any warning from system
<dobey> yes, and had you broken the syntax of that file, the app would have broken
<dobey> whether it be in a subtle or perhaps not so subtle way
<pavolzetor> yes, but my point is
<pavolzetor> u1 should be some kind of key part
<pavolzetor> layer of ubuntu
<pavolzetor> so everybody runs u1
<pavolzetor> if they have default installation
<pavolzetor> and I would not care about modifications from other distros (win is not an issue)
<pavolzetor> so if I connect my camera
<pavolzetor> or it would be even better to hide files/folders layer
<pavolzetor> shotwell pops up (no nautilus choice)
<pavolzetor> and shotwell is synced via u1
<pavolzetor> so user do not handle files
<pavolzetor> does
<ralsina> pavolzetor: and you can only have 5GB of files without paying.
<pavolzetor> and then u1 scanning should not be an issue (i know, somebody special can modify these files from e.g. fedora, but)
<pavolzetor> I have 25 gb
<ralsina> pavolzetor: not just from fedora.
<pavolzetor> ralsina: there could be choice about selecting particular pictures
<ralsina> pavolzetor: root has permission for changing files
<pavolzetor> ralsina: you can get 25 gb for free
<ralsina> pavolzetor: you have to cheat or get 40 friends to sign up
<ralsina> pavolzetor: system processes can change files when you are not logged, too
<pavolzetor> ralsina: but as dobey pointed out, they can see from kernel
<ralsina> pavolzetor: I am leaving for some parenting work, but trust me, if it were that easy, we would have done it ;-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I suggest to have some layer (u1), handling storage and every app has to use it
<ralsina> pavolzetor: and we have to modify all apps...
<dobey> i tried to write software that behaved that way once. then it went off and sent some guy back in time to kill john conner
<ralsina> pavolzetor: sounds like an interesting idea that is only remotely related to what u1 is :-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: that's true, it was not cheating, it was accident and I reported bug (not fixed probably yet)
<ralsina> pavolzetor: it is fixed but we are letting you guys keep it ;-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: u1 can be file storage layer, so you can plug sky drive or so later
<ralsina> pavolzetor: how do you accidentally create 40 throwaway subscriptions?
<pavolzetor> ralsina: thanks :)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: it wasn't by subscriptions
 * ralsina is not speaking in behalf of Canonical whom may decide to cut that off anytime
<ralsina> pavolzetor: anyway
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I am not aware of this bug, mine was, I registered u1 music trial and canceled it
<ralsina> pavolzetor: yes, u1 could be a layer above storage which synced to the cloud. However, syncing everything ijust doesn't work.
<pavolzetor> ralsina: and 25 gb stayed, you can check if it is fixed
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I would let user to decide what to sync
<ralsina> pavolzetor: for example, if you sync a sqlite database and you use it heavily on two devices, you will generate conflicts faster than you can upload the changes
<ralsina> pavolzetor: then it's not a thin layer over storage
<pavolzetor> ralsina: there can be some policy, so layer check, if changes are made often and block it
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I believe for future it is essential to have something like that
<ralsina> pavolzetor: the odds of gettting that to work for a majority of users is null
<ralsina> pavolzetor: if you figure out how to do it, you will make a ton of money
<ralsina> So far, we couldn't :-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: how to do what, I am a little lost
<ralsina> pavolzetor: how to create something that transparently syncs what the user tells it but blocks the problematic files, is easy to use, doesn't require a ton of maintenance, provides enough storage to be useful and works crossplatorm
<ralsina> pavolzetor: if you hit those points, you have it made
<ralsina> Currently we have: works crossplatform, doesn't require a ton of maintenance, is easy to use and sycs transparently.
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I think majority does not use two devices at once
<ralsina> pavolzetor: phone and pc
<ralsina> pavolzetor: phone, tablet and pc
<ralsina> pavolzetor: phone tablet pc and website
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I see, but you need low latency only for one
<ralsina> pavolzetor: you want low latency too? Ok, let's add it to the requirements :-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I mean, when I am on phone, I do not use pc at same time
<pavolzetor> ralsina: so phone can be slower
<ralsina> pavolzetor: slower doing what? Syncing only once in a while?
<pavolzetor> ralsina: the problem would be race condition
<ralsina> that actually makes the conflicts harder to resolve
<ralsina> if we knew every device is *always* connected, we could just use locking
<dobey> pavolzetor: the phone app doesn't do synchronization
<ralsina> that too
<pavolzetor> dobey: what phone app? you mean u1?
<dobey> pavolzetor: yes
<pavolzetor> dobey: doesn;t it sync files?
<dobey> pavolzetor: no. you can download files to your phone, though; and it can auto-upload new photos you take. but it does not keep them in sync
<pavolzetor> ralsina: for that disconnected, I still assume user uses one device at particular time, so I would record changes and sync it
<ralsina> dobey: you have a strange 4 day request from 9/10/12 to 12/10/12 is that an error?
<pavolzetor> dobey: I see
<ralsina> pavolzetor: I could draw you a diagram showing how that doesn't work :-(
<dobey> ralsina: no. why is it strange?
<ralsina> because you also asked for the 12th?
<ralsina> so you are asking for it twice?
<dobey> ralsina: eh? i also asked for the 8th
<ralsina> columbus day is the 8th? Ok then :-)
<dobey> 8th is national holiday, 9-12 regular holiday
<pavolzetor> ralsina: why? could you send me a link, I meant something like "journal"
<ralsina> dobey: there you go!
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> pavolzetor: let's assume there are two devices A and B and a single file called F
<ralsina> Both devices start disconnected
<dobey> let's not asusme anything
<dobey> assuming == broken software :)
<ralsina> Edit in A.
<ralsina> Edit in B.
<ralsina> Connect B
<ralsina> Connect A
<ralsina> What is the true, valid version?
<pavolzetor> ralsina: later one I would say
<ralsina> dobey: I am trying to show that this software would not wrk, so allow me ;-)
<ralsina> pavolzetor: then what happens to the changes you made in A?
<pavolzetor> ralsina: I would discard it
<ralsina> pavolzetor: ok, you just pissed off half the users :-)
<pavolzetor> ralsina: :), I like to do that, or just allow editing when user is online
<dobey> that's what conflicts are
<pavolzetor> ralsina: did I piss other half?
<pavolzetor> dobey: so you have to be online to avoid them right?
<pavolzetor> dobey: or ask user to resolve them
<dobey> pavolzetor: no. in the situation ralsina just described, it should result in a conflict when the two computers try to sync
<pavolzetor> dobey: but there is no way for computer to decide, how to resolve them
<dobey> right, the user will have to decide that
<pavolzetor> dobey: hmm, I do not know then how do I fix
<pavolzetor> dobey: I would like to have at least offline reading, but there is no way to decide if user read it or not if it is online
<dobey> i don't understand what you mean
<pavolzetor> dobey: e.g. I have app on phone
<pavolzetor> dobey: I read something (like article), and if it is cachced offline and I turn my pc, I do not see I read it
<pavolzetor> dobey: so I assume best solution is to require for app to be online
<pavolzetor> dobey: how other apps solve tihs?
<dobey> in ubuntu one?
<pavolzetor> dobey: yes, or google reader
<dobey> ubuntu one doesn't care if you read articles. and you can't know if some other device read the same article or not, unless both are connected somehow (typically via some service like google, u1, etc)
<dobey> but both devices have to connect and synchronize to know what's what
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> thnkas guys for your time, I will think about it, gotta go to bed :)
<pavolzetor> this is one issue I need to solve for my app too
<ralsina> dobey: we are either getting old, or they are getting too young.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh, look at the time. i think i need to gtfo :)
<ralsina> hahaha
<mmcc> hey, looks like I missed quite a conversation
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> bye dobey
<mmcc> so the dbus interface to dbus_service - It looks like it's a separate process and will thus always create its own ControlBackend object, even though it first checks whether it has one before it creates it…
<mmcc> the reason I'm looking at this is that I stumbled on the cause for bug 1044197
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044197 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "sync menu and sync indicator in main window are out of sync" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044197
<mmcc> there's one backend with one variable for a status changed callback, and both indicators set that variable
<mmcc> so it needs to be a list of callbacks
<mmcc> and I'm looking at the places that set it, and this dbus backend checks if the callback is none before setting it, even though it should always be none…
<ralsina> mmcc: interesting
<ralsina> mmcc: I don't remember enough of that code to follow it right now
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe mail? I can try to assist a little tomorrow, maybe
<mmcc> ralsina if you're curious, it's ubuntuone/controlpanel/dbus_service.py:281 where it checks it, and starting at line 596 is the init…
<mmcc> ralsina: sure, I'll just propose what i think is the right solution and mail you the proposal…
<ralsina> mmcc: I'll try to take a look tonigh
<ralsina> t
<ralsina> awesomer
<mmcc> looking at annotate to see if I can figure out why that code was there
#ubuntuone 2012-09-05
<mmcc> ok, that sync menu / indicator bug appears nice and fixed now on os x, but for some reason I can't reproduce the bug on ubuntu with recent trunk.
<mmcc> have to go now, will come back later tonight to try again and then propose the merge
<mmcc> what should happen: start CP with --with-icon, and then do something outside the CP to change the status (add a file, etc). with the current code, the menu should update but the CP main window indicator won't, because the menu's handler overwrote the main window's handler
<mmcc> but on linux just now the main window's indicator worked fine when called --with-icon, so maybe the menu registered its handler first? or something else is going on…
<mmcc> to be continued…
<mmcc> ok, it looks like that issue is because of dbus - in the dbus implementation of the syncdaemon proxy we ADD callbacks for the status-changed signal, while in the perspective_broker implementation, we just SET the callback, so There Can Be Only One (callback)
<mmcc> so my question for the night is - is the sys tray status menu broken on windows like it is on OSX now, and no one noticed? or is there something else I need to figure out?
<mmcc> but it's time for sleep now, so I look forward to seeing your answers in the morning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<alecu> hello!
<facundobatista> Hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, buenas!
<mandel> alecu, so I'm nearly done with clicking download and showing a empty generic preview with a cancel and buy now actions
<mandel> alecu, debugging at the moment why the second preview does not get shown
<mandel> is something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187152/
<alecu> mandel: is that all on the unity side? I've been working on some bits on the lens side.
<alecu> mandel: oh, no: that's on the lens side too.
<mandel> alecu, is in the unity-lens-music side in the musicstore scope to get it done, the next step is to do the actual preview in the cpp side (unity)
<mandel> alecu, yes, atm the unity preview I have is a summy one
<mandel> s/summy/dummy
<alecu> mandel: yes, this is similar to what I've been playing with.
<mandel> alecu, ups.. well, I got to the point where I got an answer of the type: 'this was never tested'
<mandel> alecu, I just wanted to be able to see the u1paymentpreview so I had to do this glue anyway
<alecu> mandel: right! I didn't get that far, either: I only showed the same preview, but with a new button added.
<alecu> mandel: but the dash would not show the new button.
<alecu> mandel: also, I got a lot of trouble getting the file.from_url to work.
<mandel> alecu, where you using the same instance of the preview?
<alecu> mandel: yes
<mandel> alecu, that might be the reason why it shows a new button.. from here: http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/python/Unity-5.0.html I understand that with_preview takes a new instance of a preview and does the right thing
<alecu> mandel: it seems that gvfs is broken on Q, so getting a url is broken. I had to replace every webcall with a reading from a local file.
<mandel> alecu, but it seems that it does not..
<alecu> mandel: right
<mandel> alecu, fuuuuu to gvfs
<alecu> mandel: even nautilus has problems opening the trash:// url!
<mandel> alecu, dednick seems to be they guy to ping about the preview problem
<alecu> anyway, I'm scared of updating, because I updated yesterday morning and then spent half of the day chasing this issue :-(
<alecu> mandel: right, let's ask him
<mandel> alecu, I'm in theory up to date, let me try to get to the trash
<mandel> alecu, in my system trash:// on  nautilus (or files how they call it know) works
<alecu> mandel: if the webcalls work for you then it's not broken.
<alecu> mandel: when did you update your vm?
<mandel> alecu, is my actual machine
<mandel> like a few mins ago
<alecu> mandel: awesome, updating too.
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: unless you have gnome from git, you still have nautilus :-)
<ralsina> mandel: ubuntu didn't update it
<mandel> ralsina, yes, we are in 3.4
<alecu> ralsina: good morning to you, boss
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> lunch time for me, I need energy to deal with unity ;-)
<alecu> morning to you too, dobey!
<alecu> mandel: buen provecho
<dobey> buenas dias alecu
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, I'll be doing the preview for the payment, or at least the closest thing possible
<alecu> mandel: let's settle on what we will send in that extended struct, so we can work in parallel.
<mandel> alecu, sure, mumble?
<mandel> alecu, talking seems to be faster
<alecu> mandel: let me find my mumbling laptop
<mandel> sure
<mmcc> hey folks
<mmcc> does anyone use the windows sys tray icon/menu?
<mmcc> I think it should break the main window's status indicator the same as on darwin…
<briancurtin> mmcc: yes
<briancurtin> it doesnt really do a lot, but you have to use it to quit so that's about all i use it for
<mmcc> briancurtin: have you ever noticed if the control panel main window status indicator is correct or not?
<briancurtin> mmcc: you mean the green checkbox thing, or something else? (i'm not familiar with 'main window status indicator')
<mmcc> briancurtin: sorry, yeah the green checkmark in the top right of the control panel window.
<mmcc> briancurtin: I think that on windows, with the sync menu running, the checkmark in the main window should be stale - never updated after the initial status
<mmcc> I'm going to go test it in my windows VM, but I was just wondering if that was a known bug
<briancurtin> mmcc: one of my tests after we make a new installer is to make the installer, then sync the installer to my u1 with that installer, and i watch that status change from green to synching to green, then check it online, as a smoke test
<briancurtin> mmcc: is this stale status a recent change/issue?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I don't think it's recent. hmmm.
<briancurtin> mmcc: because i haven't been watching status change since i did the last installer a few weeks ago...otherwise i just have u1 off in the tray and i ignore it
<mmcc> briancurtin: the sys tray icon isn't running in its own process or anything weird, right?
<briancurtin> nope
<mmcc> the issue is that the IPC version of the syncdaemon proxy replaces the status update handler when you tell it to set the handler, while the dbus version *adds* the handler - so on linux, both get called but on darwin, only the menu's handler gets called, because it was set last
<mmcc> It *should* be the same on windows, but I guess there's more to it than that
<briancurtin> mmcc: hmm. let me resync everything with trunk and try it out
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, thanks. I'm testing it too, so if you're busy you can skip it…
<briancurtin> nvidia driver just crashed three times, so that's nice. "when in doubt, reboot"
<mmcc> brb
<mmcc> b
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin, mandel, thisfred, alecu, dobey: standup in 1'
<alecu> thanks!
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> mmcc is last, go mandel!
<mandel> DONE: Tried to get a preview after a preview in the dash, it looks like calling Unity.ActivationResponse.with_preview does not work as expected, we will hardcode previews to always show the payment confirmation until we get that to work. Understood how we can pass the data between the processes so that, 1 we get data from the lens scope, 2 we send the password back by reading from the text field.
<mandel> TODO: Create a mock of the payment preview with hardcode data but correct layout + sending the password back (will add the proper dict once alecu has written the doc so that we are in the same page).
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: calls, worked on fixing a bug, talked a lot with design, 1-1s, etc. TODO: propose branch, fix other stuff BLOCKED: headache NEXT: thisfred
<alecu> DONE: music-lens: research, understanding and mumbling
<alecu> TODO: more of the same
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> oops
<briancurtin> DONE: replaced getPage and the HTTPServer's twisted implementations with standard library "equivalents" in https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-getPage-replacement
<briancurtin> TODO: finish the HTTPS version
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: icon magic, music store poking
<dobey> TODO: release/package icon magic?, more music store poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<briancurtin> back to thisfred
<dobey> mmcc or thisfred: fight and go
<thisfred> DONE: u1db basic auth | fixed get_docs bug TODO: u1db playlists BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<mmcc> DONE: tweaked daemon branches, review, investigate icons, sync
<mmcc> indicator bug
<mmcc> TODO: sync indicator, start new daemon
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> I am confused by our new ordering scheme
<mandel> thisfred, is that an or | a pipe?
<ralsina> Not bad, no twitter paddlings today!
<alecu> briancurtin: I like how you solved the HTTPWebServer issue in that branch. Have you tried running the sso tests with it?
 * alecu is really curious on how this will interact with our varied WebClient implementations.
<briancurtin> alecu: i haven't tried yet. i have one small branch to fix that i can do right now, then i can check SSO
<mmcc> better status note: so I have a fix for the sync indicator inconsistencies, and I understand why the fix wasn't necessary on linux, just testing now on windows to be sure I understand what's going on there
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> png2icns doesn't support the @2x stuff
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> dobey: when you come back, review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/change-your-mind/+merge/122904 please (sadly, they are new strings)
<mmcc> so, what am I forgetting on windows to get the debug output? SET U1_DEBUG=1 doesn't seem to be having any effect
<briancurtin> set that, and then run the app with --debug as well
<mmcc> briancurtin: that seems to have no effect either…
<briancurtin> weird. what exactly are you running?
<mmcc> control-panel. I'm trying to reproduce the sync indicator inconsistencies I mentioned earlier
<mmcc> and I'm running from the source tree
<briancurtin> ohh, i'm not sure if u1cp has a debug output. SSO and syncdaemon do for sure
<mmcc> ah, ok. so we need to do something special to enable sending the log to the console on windows?
<mmcc> because that'd be handy, as running from source isn't finding the sso gui :( (It's looking for ubuntu-sso-login-qt.exe)
<mmcc> but it shouldn't be… urgh
<mmcc> OK - this was unexpected - I noticed there was still an icon in the tray, so I quit from there, then tried starting again, and control-panel complained about my command line args
<briancurtin> how are you starting it?
<mmcc> they were wrong the whole time - but it was showing the control panel despite the args being wrong, until I quit the running instance - does it trigger some kind of "show running program" hook ?
<mmcc> I was running it with 'python bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --with_icon' (note underscore instead of dash)
<mmcc> and now that I quit the old control panel, I'm getting debut prints from new runs
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah it'll just show the running one, since we only allow one instance at a time
<briancurtin> mmcc: nice, i didn't think we had debug output in cp for some reason, but i guess i never tried that one. i know for sure its in SSO and SD
<mmcc> huh, I guess I was expecting it to check the args before checking the unique instance, but I see we do it the other way around
<mmcc> ok, not so mysterious anymore :)
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: either one could do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/change-your-mind/+merge/122904 please?
<ralsina> to test it run "PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt [--login_only] --app_name testing"
<mmcc> ralsina: I'll do it on darwin
<briancurtin> i'll check it
<mandel> mmcc, jut got the email about the latests branch of the daemon (sorry crappy beta email client in Q)
<mmcc> mandel: which email was that?
<mandel> mmcc, the latests is jenkins-daemon-main but some tests are missing
<mmcc> oh the one about proposing the jenkins-daemon-main branch, right
<mandel> mmcc, the one with the subject: 	fsevents daemon most recent branch
<mandel> mmcc, yes, so, tests are missing but is nearly done
<mmcc> ok. well, we can wait on that until you have time, I was just wondering if it was ready yet
<mandel> mmcc, no, not yet
<mmcc> ok, thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: hm, for some reason i end up getting an ImportError for qt4reactor (which is there, and i can import it). looking into it
<briancurtin> it happens after the window comes up, then it gets "Getting information, please wait..."
<mmcc> briancurtin: are you running from source? I'm seeing import errors for twisted.internet, same problem. I wonder if the fixes from a while back for running from source didn't quite do it
<briancurtin> source
<mmcc> specifically, prepending 'python' to the command line for IPC
<briancurtin> i dont know what the "for IPC" part means, but i'm running "python bin\ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name testing"
<dobey> ralsina: needs fixing :)
<mmcc> briancurtin: I mean that when the code generates exe names to start subprocesses, it is supposed to be prepending 'python' if sys.frozen isn't defined
<mmcc> in my case, it seems like it's not doing that correctly for syncdaemon, sometimes :\
<briancurtin> yeah it does. i see get_bin_cmd returning [u'python', u'C:\\u1\\working\\change-your-mind\\bin\\ubuntu-sso-login']
<briancurtin> weird that it's not doing that for you
<dobey> maybe an issue on osx only?
<mmcc> no, it's working for sso-login
<dobey> or are you both actually talking about running on windows?
<mmcc> dobey, right now I'm in windows
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> I still haven't tried ralsina's branch
<briancurtin> i'm on windows and using ralsina's branch
<briancurtin> i'm not sure that this is specific to his branch, though. trying on trunk now
<briancurtin> ehh, doesn't work from source there either
<briancurtin> i'll try building this out to executables and look at it that way for the time being
 * briancurtin lunch+doctor run, back in a bit
<dobey> and there was much rejoicing!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<mmcc> well, running from source is just broken on windows for me
<mmcc> I suspect it has something to do with this bug about inconsistencies between windows and unix in os.exec: http://bugs.python.org/issue8557
<mmcc> if shell=False in subprocess.Popen, windows uses a function that won't look in $PATH
<mmcc> sounds suspicious but I'm not sure that's really what is killing this for me
<mmcc> bleh
<ralsina> dobey: right, the app name. On the other bit, apparently user testing has caused us to avoid using "sign up" everywhere
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not picky; but it can't say ubuntu one there :)
<ralsina> dobey: agreed, removed the "Ubuntu One"
<ralsina> dobey: BTW, next cycle it's going to say Ubuntu One everywhere because SSO is being rebranded
 * ralsina is ahead of the curve
<dobey> anyway, couple more comments on the proposal
<ralsina> dobey: the different strings in the .ui files are meaningless, they are just placeholders
<dobey> ralsina: assuming we don't use them on windows/mac to do translations through the Qt stuff in the future, I guess?
<ralsina> dobey: if we do that, we are in for a world of pain, so I propose we don't do that
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: we can just always do the translation generation on linux and just use the files on windows
<dobey> right
<dobey> ralsina: can you make the strings be the same anyway? So it's clear when someone else edits the ui in the future?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: pushed
<mmcc> hey ralsina, do you still have a branch pending working on the share_links panel?
<mmcc> s/panel/tab
<ralsina> mmcc: no
<mmcc> oh, it's merged?
<ralsina> mmcc: I have been doing some exploration there but nothing is working well
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> ah, ok. I noticed test_share_links_search has some paths that are wrong on windows. I'll just file a bug
<mmcc> was going to bug you if you were messing with it already anyway
<ralsina> mmcc: ok!
<dobey> ralsina: looks ok to me now.
<ralsina> dobey: I know it's light on tests but I would have to introduce whole new tests cases because this is not tested at all :-(
<ralsina> dobey: so thanks
<mmcc> ralsina, it's bug 1046466. I also noticed that the code it's testing returns paths with ~ in them - does that work on windows?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046466 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "test_share_links_search has unix-specific paths " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046466
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, if you apply expanduser to it
<ralsina> mmcc: or rather "on any OS that only works if you apply expanduser to it"
<mmcc> ralsina: ok then, it should be a trivial test fix
<dobey> ralsina: and we have the FFe approval now; so as soon as it's approved/landed in trunk, i'll get the patch into the Ubuntu package as well :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> ralsina: btw, your math is wrong. :)
<dobey> ralsina: if you don't pay your $100 the first month, the second month you would owe $202, not $102, no? ;)
<ralsina> dobey: not if you pay the second month's bill :-)
<ralsina> dobey: a possible strategy is to pay every other month, for example
<ralsina> very sun tzu, confusing the enemy, etc.
<dobey> "only pay on months when the moon is full on the eve of the bill due date"
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> sounds less Sun Tzu, and more OCD. :)
<ralsina> you have only two moves, pay or not pay
<ralsina> the city as sue or not sue
<ralsina> on each owner, of course
<mmcc> aha, so the windows tray icon didn't have file sync status until just recently
<mmcc> so I'm not crazy and I can propose this branch
<mmcc> as soon as I test it on linux
<mmcc> have we had any serious windows testing since that status menu stuff went in? (ralsina ?)
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> mmcc: i dont know anything about "status menu stuff" so i would think that answer is probably no
<ralsina> mmcc: nope
<mmcc> briancurtin: the "status menu stuff " landed between august 14 and 20, it adds extra stuff to the sys tray menu and breaks the main window sync status indicator on mac and windows
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: we should make windows nightlies work again and ask QA to run some
<ralsina> I will put it on my plate for tomorrow
<mmcc> ralsina: any plans to eventually have tarmac run tests on mac and windows?
<mmcc> I guess I know a bit about the plans for mac
<dobey> well, no, not really
<mmcc> not that the tests caught this
<dobey> tarmac running tests on everything would be crazy complicated :-/
<mmcc> fair enough. be nice to have automated tests on windows at least, though. seems like no one (including me) enjoys firing up windows when reviewing branches
<ralsina> mmcc: running tests pre-commit on tarmac in more than on eOS is very very difficult
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, we relaxed on that a bit and we shouldn't have
<briancurtin> i didn't know windows nightlies weren't working. i figured since QA hadn't said anything that they were fine
<mmcc> I'll start with the man in the mirror… gotta solve my VM shared folder problems
<mmcc> that'll make it less annoying to run windows tests
<dobey> mmcc: we do have automated tests on windows in jenkins; but i think they are failing for some reason
<mmcc> dobey: ok. where do I look to see that reason? not promising I'll fix it, just curious if it's the same thing I just fought
<ralsina> mmcc: there has been a broken test for a few weeks we never got around to fixing :-/
<mmcc> ok, so not the same thing.
<ralsina> mmcc: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/ 20 days or so down
<dobey> ah
<dobey> search box tests are failing on cp
<dobey> a couple of u1sdtool tests are failing on client
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> ok those search box failures are bug 1046466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046466 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "test_share_links_search has unix-specific paths " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046466
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> and the other one is something that's been really annoying me on darwin too
<dobey> i have a branch to fix the windows-installer issue
<mmcc> I meant the u1-client one . weird that that's where it shows up
<dobey> oh, the on_download_finished issue?
<mmcc> yeah
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-jenkins/+merge/122928
<mmcc> annoying when testing because it spams the log output
<dobey> ralsina, mmcc, briancurtin: ^^ that should fix the installer build anyway
<ralsina> dobey: checking
<ralsina> dobey: looks good to me
<mmcc> dobey, looks ok. just running setup-mac now to assuage my paranoia
<briancurtin> looks fine, building now
<briancurtin> cross platform jinx
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mmcc is buying coke for everyone?
<mmcc> huhwha
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'll let you sign off, since the windows change is more significant
<dobey> hrmm, i wish there was an easier way to pull all the translations out of ubuntu for something, off launchpad. the whole getting a link in an e-mail thing is a bit tedious
<mmcc> ps briancurtin if you are building trunk to test that jenkins fix, can you also just poke at the sync indicator? start cp, add a file to your synced folder, see if it changes the status shown in the window, and see if it's in sync with the menu that the sys tray icon shows…
<briancurtin> mmcc: will do
<mmcc> briancurtin: thanks!
<dobey> gah; the cloudy shroud of darkness is moving in
<briancurtin> dobey: installer branch is good
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> rain rain, GTFO
<briancurtin> mmcc: installer built from trunk doesn't work. "getting information" forever, status shows "loading" after it started up disconnected. weird. i cant really look into it right now though since i'm behind on py3 stuff
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok. thanks for looking. :(
<mmcc> I also get the 'getting information' forever on windows
<briancurtin> mmcc: maybe tied to the issue i was having earlier with ralsina's branch where sso-login-qt was starting sso-login and when it did that, it could no longer import qt4reactor
<briancurtin> er, not an issue with his branch, just an issue seen while trying to test it
<mmcc> briancurtin: maybe. I was hoping that was confined to running from source and not having the right buildout
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: good thing we are not planning any windows releases
<mmcc> er, not having the right name for python in the new buildout
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: and I know that's not "good" but hey, we are stretched
<mmcc> right right
<mmcc> lunch
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> we use python-distutils-extra on windows/mac also?
<briancurtin> dobey: i havent looked into what it's used for, but it's there
<briancurtin> and i seem to remember not having it once and it causing issues, but that was long ago
<dobey> oh, i see
<dobey> the build_i18n is replaced in sso
<ralsina> dobey: it's there but it's completely broken, at least on windows
<dobey> broken how?
<ralsina> dobey: well, it does nothing useful
<dobey> build_i18n?
<ralsina> dobey: and when I was doing the windows packaging, nothing -extra is supposed to do worked
<ralsina> dobey: build_i18n doesn't work because we lack tools on windows
<dobey> ralsina: then how is ubuntu-sso-client installed?
<dobey> ralsina: right, which is why there is a dummy override in ubuntu-sso-client's setup.py
<ralsina> dobey: it's probably just copied into a folder
<ralsina> dobey: since "installing" it on windows is useless anyway
<dobey> because we're not installing intltool and everything it needs as well
<ralsina> dobey: because that's not how we ship it
<dobey> ralsina: well, it has options for py2exe stuff defined in it
<ralsina> dobey: yes, they never worked, either
<dobey> if all that stuff doesn't work, we should probably remove it all
<ralsina> dobey: py2exe needs so much hand holding, the generic stuff -extra does never worked at all
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> we should not even import it on windows
<dobey> the problem is i think we have to :(
<dobey> hrmm, or maybe not
<dobey> but extra ugly stuff if not
<ralsina> dobey: that setup.py needs lots of love from someone who actually understands that kind of thing
<ralsina> which AFAIK is noone in the world
 * ralsina has hunted years for that mythical developer who understands crossplatform python setup scripts
<briancurtin> everyone who has tried to tackle distutils eventually wishes to be disassociated with the project
 * dobey sort of understands that stuff; though not py2exe
<briancurtin> a few years ago i might have said to get tarek ziade...i think he retired from distutils forever
<dobey> to be fair, i have hacked on automake before.
<ralsina> dobey: automake should have twisted your brain enough for this to make sense
<ralsina> briancurtin: tarek ran away after a while yes
<ralsina> like everyone else
<ralsina> dobey: py2exe adds a lot of funny bits
<ralsina> dobey: and AFAIK py2app adds a barrel of *other* funny bits
<ralsina> dobey: in fact, any py2exe thing we have in the individual project's setup.py can be killed because we are not using it
<ralsina> the only py2exe/py2app stuff in use in real life is in ubuntuone-windows-installer AKA the-project-that-should-be-renamed
<ralsina> I may add cxfreeze support some friday to that to make it more interesting
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well i have a cross platform setup.py working for ubuntuone-client-data now; but it doesn't install anything for !linux yet
<dobey> but of course, installing just an .ico or .icns file isn't very useful
<ralsina> dobey: indeed
<ralsina> dobey: on windows we don't even install the icon, it's embedded in the binary
<dobey> well, it is on linux too
<dobey> but we have some extra magical magic
<alecu> om$d, I really hate C++, and the time it takes to compile.
<alecu> on the other hand, I have a new found love in Vala.
<alecu> ever since realizing that vala has yield and async methods that are very similar to inlineCallbacks.
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> alecu: there is a chance to send mandel to a nux sprint next week
<alecu> ralsina: that would be awesome
<ralsina> alecu: still pending approval, but hope that helps you guys
<ralsina> alecu: I am reading a go book, it's like twisted, but sane
<alecu> ralsina: we have split our work so he gets to do the ui, and would benefit a lot from going to that sprint.
<ralsina> alecu: that's what I heard, so fingers crossed we get it
<alecu> ralsina: I'm working on the bits that talk to the servers... so, as much I would love to go to London on summer, I won't benefit so much from it :-(
<ralsina> alecu: haha, was not going to send you. Mandel is much closer.
<dobey> alecu: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/change-your-mind/+merge/122904 ? it's your review day after all :)
<ralsina> alecu: and I *know* it lacks tests, but those areas have none and I can't do a hugebranch with completely new testcases :-(
<alecu> dobey: oh, it's my review day, right! I spent all day reading c++ and vala :P
<ralsina> alecu: you lazy dev, having fun all day ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: are you guys in a hurry with this branch? I have to go now; I can do the review tonight or first thing tomorrow.
<ralsina> alecu: early tomorrow is ok, we have 3 days
 * alecu takes note.
<ralsina> I would rather finish that thing tomorrow though :-)
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye people see you all tomorrow!
<alecu> ralsina: my first review would be "please add a bug for the tests"!
<ralsina> alecu: feel free to even file the bug and assign to me, but that's not something we are going to get a FFe for :-)
<alecu> oh, right :-)
<dobey> yes, the sooner that branch lands, the better. but tomorrow am review is ok. just want to get it in ubuntu and get it done :)
<dobey> have other stuff i need to get FFe for as well :-/
<alecu> dobey: ack.
<alecu> ok, this is EOD for me! see you all tomorrow!
<dobey> cheers alecu
<dobey> same here; later all!
<mmcc> back...
<mmcc> OK, fixed some dbus tests and wrapped that sync indicator fix up. For review whenever: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-sync-status/+merge/122974
#ubuntuone 2012-09-06
<ralsina> mmcc: nice branch
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> hello alecu
<ralsina> hello mandel as well I assume!
<alecu> hola ralsina :-)
<ralsina> alecu: good news mandel is going to the nux sprint
<alecu> ralsina: that's great! has he already left for the sprint? ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: it starts monday so I hope not!
 * alecu is green with envy...
<alecu> I just love London on summer :-)
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, hello, yes I was out with the dog for a few mins, he need to pee :P
<mandel> and I'll go there if the people from the agency do answer my emails..
<mandel> alecu, I've been using your branch to test the generic preview idea, I think is great to start with, but what about encapsulating that in a vala class that extends generic view adds the info and exposes properties for the info we have to pass?
<ralsina> mandel: I lost connection for a bit, so I don't know if this got through: if the agency takes too long, just do orbitz and ask for a refund
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is my idea.. they are not very good
<ralsina> mandel: I would take the trains on saturday with my kindle, but that's just because I love trains :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm done the deal of manchester-madrid by train, not that great..
<mandel> lunch time here
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> ralsina: I'm looking at your branch that needs review. I see that most of the code being added touches code that already has tests, so I was wondering if you are able to add some?
<alecu> ralsina: in the past we had no issues with submiting huge branches to FFe, if the "huge" in the branch was tests.
<alecu> ralsina: also, since most of the branch is .ui changes, I think the tests won't make it grow so much.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, let me think it through a bit.
<DNX> hi guys. I'm unable to move a folder inside my Ubuntu One dir, after "mv" the folder apears again in the old place
<DNX> some ideas?
<DNX> if I dosconnect the daemon everithing is ok, but on connect it moves the folders on the original position
<ralsina> looks like my internet is really flaky today
<ralsina> alecu: doing the tests, somehow I missed where I had to add stuff. There is one bit that still won't have them (the change in the starting page logic) but that's much smaller and I will do a bug for it (mostly because I don'thave much coding tie for this today)
<dobey> brb, need to reboot. X has gone a bit wonky
<alecu> hey all, ralsina says his internet connection has gone down completely.
<alecu> DNX: that's really weird.
<alecu> rye: have you seen behaviour like DNX says above?
<DNX> alecu, also I noticed that it generates some conflicts between these folders
<rye> DNX: could you please check whether that folder already exists at that place @ https://files.one.ubuntu.com ?
<rye> alecu: not really, but I was not testing for this
<DNX> rye, yes, the folder has been correctly syncronized
<rye> DNX: but it is missing at that location locally, right?
<DNX> but something is wrong with these folders, I can't reproduce this situation again
<DNX> rye, yes
<rye> alecu: ^ looks like remote and local roots diverged
<rye> alecu: so the folder is in fact there somehow at the server...
<rye> DNX: what's the last update date for that folder on the server?
<DNX> rye, 31 minutes ago
<DNX> and my changes doesn't apear on the server :|
<DNX> I'll try to move this folder outside Ubuntu One dir and then paste it here again
<DNX> can I proceed or you need some other details?
<rye> hm\
<dobey> alecu: so ralsina has no internet, and we're waiting for him to add more tests to that branch? :(
<rye> alecu: i just found a folder on the server that was not present locally. Created the folder and renamed it locally and the one at the server has replaced the server-side folder with the empty local one. I feel that's not how it was supposed to happen
<dobey> rye: that indeed sounds like a bug
<rye> alecu: can you please check Move() checks that the destination does not exist already?
<rye> alecu: because this bug #987767 suggests it does not for rest api and if it is using the same code path then for SD too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987767 in Ubuntu One Servers "[rest] Renaming a file into a folder overwrites the folder" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987767
<alecu> rye: in the client, once the Move() command is created and scheduled in the action queue, no such checks are done.
<alecu> rye: it's up to the sync state machine to decide that.
<alecu> rye: so, I'll check that too.
<rye> alecu: well, I am more worried about the server part
<alecu> rye: in that case we should ask facundobatista or verterok
<rye> facundobatista or verterok, is Move() operation checking that the destination does not already exist?
<facundobatista> rye, isn't Move a "overwritting operation"?
<alecu> facundobatista: for files, it is.
<facundobatista> rye, locally you do "touch a; touch b; mv b a", this overwrites, in the server it should overwrite too
<rye> facundobatista: for directory
<facundobatista> rye, ah! don't know
<rye> facundobatista: one directory was moved over another one w/o any error here
<alecu> facundobatista: for directories, there are no unix semantics; most file managers ask you if you want to merge.
<facundobatista> rye, alecu, how did you move one dir over other in the client?
<dobey> "mv file directory" typically moves the file in the directory; the problem is that the dir doesn't exist locally on u1
<facundobatista> rye, alecu, need to pickup my kid from kinder, brb
<dobey> and "mv directory file" will fail
<alecu> also "mv directory directory2" moves it *inside* the second dir, not overwritting it.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and "mv file directory file2 file3 directory2 directory3" will move all the previous arguments into directory3
<dobey> the problem here is that we aren't dealing with local files (because it didn't get synced for some reason)
<rye> dobey: alecu / $ move blah.txt targetDirectory
<rye> dobey: alecu in cmd_client makes blah.txt inside targetDirectory...
<dobey> rye: yes; locally, if targetDirectory exists and is a directory, mv will move the file into it; if it doesn't exist, or is a file, mv will place it there
<dobey> either way, there is clearly a bug in u1 if it overwrites a directory with a file
<alecu> dobey: it seems to be overwriting a directory with a different directory
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: pushing branch before the internet goes away again
<alecu> ralsina: great, thanks!
<dobey> great
<dobey> ralsina: what about team call in 10 min?
<dobey> ralsina: mumble, hangouts, or postpone?
<ralsina> alecu: there are a couple of missing tests I would like to have for sso_wizard.py and a comment about a couple of flaky asserts that are commented
<ralsina> alecu: I will file bugs for both
<ralsina> dobey: postpone until tomorrow
<alecu> ralsina: great, thanks
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> because I don't know how long I will have connection :-(
<ralsina> alecu: pushed
<rye> aha!
<dobey> well if alecu can approve your branch, perhaps i can at least get that FFe done today; and possibly get the icons FFe done as well
<ralsina> dobey: that would be awesome
<alecu> ralsina: can you move the commented lines after "There is a problem here, these oscilate 0/1" to a different test method, and use that string as the skip reason?
<rye> alecu: facundobatista dobey reproduced with cmd_client - if i prevent it from getting the target folder id the directory will freely overwrite anothe directory and SURPISE move blah.txt targetDirectory will make "targetDirectory" into file
<rye> i mean that targetDirectory becomes a file with blah.txt contents
<rye> So client can do weird things...
<rye> but that's still not something DNX experienced, I was not getting any conflicts
<ralsina> alecu: I can try if arnet lets me ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, standup in mumble, right?
<alecu> mandel, mmcc, briancurtin, thisfred: no mumble today: it's been moved for tomorrow
<alecu> (since ralsina's connection is going haywire)
<mandel> alecu, oh, thx fort the info
<alecu> ralsina: if you prefer to fix that skip bit in a different branch I can approve like it is.
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<alecu> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Worked on the dash preview factory to detect that is that GenericPreview has an specific title then return a u1paymentpreview. Got to have the daemon running showing always the payment dummy preview for not present songs in the system. Played a little with nux and layouts. Sorted out flights etc.. for the DX sprint in london.
<mandel> TODO: More on the preview UI work. Understand better nux to do some interesting stuff. Should be able to have a example preview working for tom.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, please
<mandel> hola?
<briancurtin> thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db server noodling TODO: turn noodling into code BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: discussed search api details with server guys, and lens-dash interfacing with mandel. Coded a sample lens branch so mandel can move forward with dash ui. forgot about reviews, doing some now.
<alecu> TODO: make lens use real server apis
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: some small windows testing, working on HTTPSServer implementation
<briancurtin> TODO: fix squid test on 3, HTTPSServer
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: icon magic, music store poking, file sso FFe, review sso FFe fix
<dobey> TODO: release/package icon magic
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<mmcc> DONE: fixed sync indicator, fought with windows
<mmcc> TODO: fseventsdaemon
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina!
<alecu> (as long as he is still connected)
<alecu> Ok, time for comments
 * mandel finds cpp ugly
<mandel> and I always forget the bloody ;
<alecu> mandel: and how long does it take to compile?
<alecu> mandel: a little less than "forever", right?
<mandel> alecu, hehe yes, is kinda slow but the big tower can deal with it.. in london with the laptop is going to be a diff story
<ralsina> apparently I am connected but I have no notes
<ralsina> alecu: I will be pushing with references to the missing test bugs & the skip in a minute
<briancurtin> do you need to twitter shame yourself?
<alecu> mandel: distcc ftw!
<ralsina> briancurtin: probably!
<ralsina> mandel: kde invented a whole thing called icecream to help build large C++ projects on sprints
<alecu> ralsina: I thought the romans invented icecream!
<ralsina> alecu: well, the name is because at first it took so long they went out for icecream
<ralsina> http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<ralsina> it's like a communal distcc
<thisfred> smells like socialism to me
<ralsina> thisfred: typical germans
<dobey> communicable distcc
<thisfred> stdcc
<mmcc> briancurtin: unless alecu is already reviewing this, can you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-sync-status/+merge/122974
<briancurtin> mmcc: sure, will look shortly
<mmcc> thanks
<alecu> mmcc: I had that tab opened, was about to review it shortly...
<alecu> briancurtin: don't worry, I'll do it.
<briancurtin> alecu: thanks
<dobey> lunch time; bbiab
<ralsina> mmcc: did you see mfoord's mail about the u1 mac client?
<ralsina> mmcc: I think having no dock icon makes sense in general for us
<mmcc> ralsina: yes. if we want to do it that way, it's a very minor change
<ralsina> mmcc: just putting it out there for you to think about it. If you can reply to it, awesome+
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, I think the dock icon should be seen when the control panel is opened, if it is not don't show it
<mandel> also our interaction with the dock is quite bad
<mmcc> mandel: yes, there's a bug about not re-opening the main window when the dock icon is clicked. we could solve that bug by not having a dock icon :)
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I wonder what happens if a user has several spaces and does not have a way to know the cp is open
<mmcc> however, we can either have the dock icon always or not at all. either the dock icon is always shown for as long as the controlpanel is running (even if the window is closed) or never…
<mmcc> mandel, the status menu is shown in all spaces
<mmcc> mfoord's suggestion was to be just like dropbox and skydrive, ie - just have the menu item
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is a matter of sending the user to the right space if the cp is already opened
<mmcc> mandel: sending them to the right space when? I'll have to test this, but I assume that when you do something that results in a window.raise_() , it'll do something sane so you can use the window…
<alecu> mmcc: on your branch, the status_changed_handlers property can probably be removed, since it does not seem to be used anymore.
<ralsina> mmcc: when activating by clicking on the menu thingie I guess
<mmcc> alecu: it's used in tests… I couldn't convince myself that those tests were unnecessary, so I left it in. let me find where they are
<mandel> mmcc, you have cp in space 3 and the go to the icon menu to launch it you should be sent there
<mandel> ralsina, exactly that
<ralsina> mmcc: and raise_ is half-buggy on windows and ubuntu, I would not expect it to be perfect on mac :-(
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, on osx it's like "raise_() then show()" or something
<ralsina> mmcc: exactly. And sometimes activate()
<alecu> mmcc: I see that most tests directly access the underlying list (_status_changed_handlers). Only a few use the property...
<alecu> dobey: I've approved ralsina's branch, so it should be landing soon.
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> ralsina: thank you for the tests :-)
<ralsina> alecu: np, they had to be there, and arnet gave me time ;)
<mmcc> alecu, yes in fact now that I look at it, the actual backend property is never used, and the tests that use the property are using the version from the MockBackend class, which is annoyingly near complete
<alecu> mmcc: right!
<ralsina> mmcc: so the mock is a copy of the thing?
<mmcc> alecu - so I'm going to remove it from the real backend and tweak those tests that use the mock
 * ralsina remembers why mock sucks
<mmcc> ralsina: well, at least for this particular bit, the real function is so small that the mock is basically the same (but missing an IPC call, so it's still useful)
<alecu> ralsina: I think that's a custom mock, not the "mocker" module.
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> yes, mocker has been nearly killed in our code
<alecu> ralsina: anyway, that was my first reaction too :-)
<ralsina> we have a bunch of places where the fake is >= than the original
<alecu> mandel: I nearly don't trust that statement.
<ralsina> but better than not having a fake I guess
<alecu> mandel: :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe at least the test we have been doing recently, I do no some places that are dominated by mocker
<ralsina> mandel: I would pay actual money to get rid of it. Everytime I had to fix a mock test it was easier to rewrite it.
<mandel> ralsina, maybe in another life when we have the time :)
<alecu> mandel: maybe there is no other life, but a hell forever fixing mocker tests!
<ralsina> THE HORROR
<mandel> where all the bad kids go.. hehe
<ralsina> "wrong number of calls to method flogMeWithAPineApple" for eternity
<mmcc> better than C++ template type errors
<ralsina> mmcc: when I coded for KDE I once got a two-page template error. It meant "there is one space too many to the left of your third >" or something similar.
<mmcc> ralsina: nice! (wow)
<mmcc> anyone know why this hasn't merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/commserver-tests-2/+merge/122741
<mandel> let me check
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<mandel> mmcc, fixed :)
<mandel> missing comment
<mmcc> mandel, aha thanks. why doesn't it complain?
<mandel> mmcc, the tarmac gods... dobey ?
<mmcc> and do we need to toggle the status again to make it notice?
<mandel> mmcc, AFAIK we don't but it would not do any harm
<mandel> mmcc, did it plus an other +1 :P
<mmcc> mandel: good. it's important that you approve of your own code :)
<mandel> mmcc, I know hehehe
<mandel> mmcc, I'v got a big ego :)
<mmcc> I clearly don't know what to say to that
<mandel> mmcc, is more in the latin meaning than the eng one, although they are close
<mmcc> ping alecu, just pushed your suggestion: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-sync-status/+merge/122974
<alecu> mmcc: thanks
<alecu> mmcc: done
<mmcc> alecu, thanks
<dobey> mandel: i presume you meant "commit message" rather than "comment" there?
<mandel> dobey, yes, sorry
<dobey> you didn't need to vote for that :)
<mandel> dobey, having fun :)
<mandel> well, rugby time, I'll catch you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> dobey: want a rubberstam on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/more-updates/+merge/123131 or are we supposed to do real code reviews? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: not yet
<dobey> ralsina: found some annoyance i'm trying to fix
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> what's the right regex to compress multiple blank lines into a single blank line?
<mmcc> dobey, is ".art" in that COPYING.art a standard naming convention? why not COPYING-ART.txt so e.g. OS X knows how to open it?
<mmcc> just curious, really
<dobey> mmcc: it's follows the common convention of using COPYING.lesser or COPYING.lib for the LGPL exceptions to the GPL, and such
<mmcc> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> it's COPYING.icons in ubuntuone-client currently for example; but i figured .art would be better since this project may include more art :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mmcc: that reminds me. what was the icns creation tool you mentioned previously for osx? and is it open source?
<mmcc> dobey: the one that apple ships is called iconutil, and a quick google scan says it is not open source. I wouldn't have expected it to be
<dobey> damn
<mmcc> why?
<dobey> i was hoping it was; and written in a suitable language for running on other platforms
<dobey> because png2icns doesn't support the @2x retina stuff
<mmcc> oh, definitely not other platforms :\ It uses CoreFoundation stuff
<dobey> ralsina: ok, now you can 'review' it :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<ralsina> dobey: there
<dobey> ralsina: btw, looks like the new shares tab is in the omgubuntu 12.10 features preview video :)
<ralsina> whoa
<ralsina> nice :-)
<ralsina> hope we had had another month to polish that one
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hey look at that. a green ball next to the ubuntuone-windows-installer build in jenkins
<dobey> yay me!
<mmcc> :)
 * dobey waits for the beta1 release announcement so he can upload new sso
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> wasn't much of a lunch, more of a try to buy two boxes of sudafed (different types) and get denied because you could cook meth with it
<dobey> blame iowa
<mmcc> briancurtin: that's funny, last time I did that they just took my drivers license info. just like when you get codeine…
<mmcc> also, bummer
<briancurtin> mmcc: they did that too, but after the first scan it locks you out for X amount of days (which the cashier couldnt tell me X)
<ralsina> briancurtin: bad idea buying sudafed in a porkpie hat.
<briancurtin> at least i had a good comeback: i dont want that second box anyway, i'd rather use methlamine
<briancurtin> (i watch too much Breaking Bad)
<mmcc> bad timing - today was lab coat day at briancurtin's
<ralsina> hahaha
<dobey> man; waiting for the battery to die on my sansa fuze is very annoying
<alecu> dobey: yay green balls! They beat blue any time!
<dobey> brb
<alecu> hmm.... should I get the new kindle fire hd, or a nexus 7?
<ralsina> alecu: you hate kindles!
 * ralsina is so getting the paper white
 * dobey is so not buying a tablet
<briancurtin> i kind of want a win8 tablet (seriously)
<dobey> briancurtin: well i can have one for $40 apparently (just upgrade win7 to win8 on my dell duo)
<dobey> mmcc, mandel: there are no merge proposals for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/jenkins-daemon-main, yet https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/mungeproj/+merge/122314 depends on it
<mmcc> dobey: yes, we're aware of that. I talked with mandel yesterday and he says he needs to add some more tests to it before he proposes
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: I don't see the kindle as a tablet. I see it as a book.
<ralsina> which is why I want the paper white, not the fire
<briancurtin> anyone have a minute for a four line diff (+2/-2)? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-exception-message/+merge/123151
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure
<ralsina> briancurtin: global +1
<briancurtin> thanks ralsina
<mmcc> man, it's not easy to tell what these IPC tests are actually testing
<mmcc> I keep commenting out things that I think should break the tests, and they resist breakage!
<ralsina> mmcc: delete!
<mmcc> ralsina: :| - I think it'd be even harder to prove that they're useless… They're just not clear
<mmcc> I was expecting to find a test case that would send a signal and check that it gets received without error, or at least a place to add one
<mmcc> there's a test_remote_signals, but it patches emit_signal, so we only test that we call emit. Nothing is testing that the round trip is OK
<mmcc> so I removed the patch to emit_signal, just to see what happened, and only a few of the tests failed :o
<dobey> meh, and the launchpad ppa builders are being really slow right now :(
<ralsina> dobey: happens every thursday
<dobey> well, every thursday when there's a beta release, anyway
<mmcc> oh duh, only the first test in the loop has to fail for the whole test case to fail
<ralsina> alecu: locked himself out of his house, so he will only be back later tonight
<ralsina> sorry, that explains alecu locked himself out :-)
<dobey> tab complete strikes again!
<dobey> meh
<dobey> bah and now youtube videos are not playing on the youtube site itself, but the embedded videos on g+ play fine. wtf
<ralsina> dobey: I get all youtube videos at 2x speed for a couple of weeks already
<thisfred> saves a lot of time
<ralsina> thisfred: kinda ruins the music
<thisfred> ralsina, maybe it's the RIAA's new plot
<thisfred> ralsina, you just have to think of everything the alvin and the chipmunks version
<ralsina> thisfred: allow me to retort: yeeeech
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<mmcc> OK, time for me to go. If anyone feels like reviewing - this fixes the on_download_finished exception, and adds a test that'll hopefully help avoid that kind of thing in the future
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-signal-exceptions/+merge/123189
<mmcc> TIL more than I wanted to know about u1client's twisted IPC and tests
<mmcc> that was a warmup, tomorrow: fix the IPC with the root daemon
<mmcc> good night
#ubuntuone 2012-09-07
<DNX> hi guys. How can I start the u1 daemon in debug mode?
<mandel> morning!
<mandel> DNX, are you still here?
<mandel> DNX, to start the daemon you just have to pass the parameter --debug to the command line
<DNX> hi mandel
<mandel> DNX, you do know how to start the daemon, right?
<DNX> so "u1sdtool -s" starts the daemon
<DNX> right?
<mandel> DNX, yes, but for debug mode you have to start it manually
<mandel> DNX, u1sdtool uses dbus
<mandel> DNX,  ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug is what you are looking for so that the logging is done id debug mode and also in stdout
<DNX> I cant fins ubuntuone-syncdaemon, I have only ubuntuone-launch and ubuntuone-preferences in my /usr/bin/
<DNX> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<rye> DNX: the ubuntuone-syncdaemon lives in /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client
<rye> DNX: also, you can set debug mode in config file
<rye> DNX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/syncdaemon.conf
<DNX> ook, thanks
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<DNX> can someone help me to undestand this message:
<DNX> 2012-09-07 10:19:30,832 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'INIT'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User Not Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=1 miss=373) ----
<DNX> and this:
<DNX> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StateManager - DEBUG - Transition INIT --[SYS_INIT_DONE]--> LOCAL_RESCAN (queues: IDLE; connection: Not User Not Network)
<DNX> """Not User Not Network""" ?
<rye> DNX: State INIT - initializing syncdaemon, queues IDLE - ther is nothing to do yet. connection 'not user not network" means that there is no user credentials yet and NetworkManager says that there is no network, so Syncdaemon will not try to connect
<DNX> I see
<rye> DNX: Transition INIT -..->LOCAL RESCAN means the client will now start scanning local files.
<rye> There are several states in which syncdaemon can be.
<rye> DNX: are you using networkmanager to configure network connections?
<DNX> rye, yes
<rye> DNX: you will want to wait for syncdaemon to finish LOCAL_RESCAN and switch to READY state (in case it does not autoconnect to the server)
<DNX> ok
<rye> DNX: and if it does not reach this state in a minute then there may be an error during local rescan, which needs further investigation using the logs
<DNX> ok, now I have: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata...
<rye> DNX: great, now you will want to connect - u1sdtool --connect
<DNX> ok, is connected. I notived also this warning:
<DNX> $ u1sdtool --connect -> usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/zope/__init__.py:3: UserWarning: Module twisted was already imported from /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/__init__.pyc, but /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages is being added to sys.path
<DNX>   import pkg_resources
<DNX> rye, here is the log when I try to "mv" my folder inside the Ubuntu One dir: http://dpaste.com/797703/
<rye> DNX: that's 10.04, right?
<DNX> yes
<rye> DNX: what dir are you mobing into what and what happens when move is finished?
<rye> DNX: I see that notifications are coming from server-side, may I ask you to include the part before that, when the actual local move happens?
<DNX> I try to move: $ mv /home/dnx/Ubuntu\ One/keepnote/programming/postgres\ wal\ files /home/dnx/Ubuntu\ One/keepnote/programming/linux/postgres/postgres\ wal\ files
<DNX> after this, the folder is in the original position
<DNX> rye, before the "mv" command there is silence in the u1 daemon logs
<DNX> I'll debug also my file system because I use nfs in this case
<DNX> but if I stop the u1 daemon I'm able to move this folder, so I don't think my nfs is the problem
<DNX> rye, I'm able to reproduce this situation
<rye> DNX: hmmmmm. Unless inotify fails for some reason... But it is weird the folder gets renamed back, I don't see how U1 does that
<DNX> rye, here is how I can reproduce this: http://dpaste.com/797717/
<j0nr> Morning,... I bought some music from U1 music store about an hour ago. Usually it appears almost straight away in my U1 account, but today it hasn't :(
<rye> DNX: O_O
<rye> j0nr: may I ask you to send me your SSO login in PM so that I could look it up?
<rye> DNX: may I ask you to send all the logs compressed to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ?
<DNX> rye, of course
<j0nr> rye: When I say it appears straight away, I mean if I look in the Music tab on the website... I am not currently syncing to any machines
<rye> j0nr: understood
<DNX> rye, done! "Your request has been assigned a number of: Ubuntu One #22027."
<rye> DNX: uh-huh, looking at the logs
<rye> j0nr: media files were rescanned
<DNX> rye, I moved my Ubuntu One folder from my nfs to the ext4, changed the root_dir and restarted the daemon. Now ALL my files are .u1conflict :D
<DNX> and the original filed dissapeared
<rye> DNX: because root dir path don't match with the info in metadata - U1 is confused about that
<rye> WARNING - Move                         share:''                                       node:'b128bd62-be1f-4452-8337-f8209061c684'   Move(new_name="u'c'", share_id="''", node_id="'b128bd62-be1f-4452-8337-f8209061c684'", new_parent_id="'5f94e429-aa87-4f92-96e1-0db28343205a'", old_parent_id="'cf9c2adb-b260-43d3-a36f-6d2ff015749a'") failure NO_PERMISSION
<rye> oh that's fun
<rye> looking that that actually means
<DNX> rye, can I revert somehow these changes?
<DNX> or I'll simply remove the ".u1conflict" from the files name
<rye> DNX: well, the latter is the right way, there's a script for that - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/rename-u1conflict-files.sh
<rye> alecu: have you ever seen Move() causing server-side NO_PERMISSION error?
<DNX> rye, done! great tool! :)
<rye> DNX: so, I think that the best way to synchronize in this state is as follows - shut down Ubuntuone syncdaemon, move existing Ubuntu One folder away, delete all the metadata from ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon, start again, synchronize local storage with remote one. Then try to perform the sync, since currently the root volume information is broken (root_dir changed with existing metadata). This won't answer the question about the actual fail
<DNX> thank rye, I solve it
<rye> ping beuno, when music rescan is performed is the library cache invalidated?
<DNX> rye, the "move" problem appears also under ext4 file system
<DNX> in order to move the folder correctly you can move only "one level" at a time
<DNX> so, in my case:
<DNX> 1: $ mv c/ a/
<DNX> 2: $ mv a/c/ a/b/
<DNX> and everything remain ok
<rye> DNX: looking at how it works in 12.04
<DNX> if you need some feedback from me under 12.04 I can provide it
<rye> DNX: you have just discovered a bug in Ubuntu One, reproduced in 12.04, same NO_PERMISSION error from server
<rye> awesome
<rye> facundobatista: verterok, see http://dpaste.com/797717/ - in 12.04 the folder does not get re-downloaded from the server but volumes diverge
<DNX> great!
<facundobatista> rye, will take a look, also alecu ^
<Chipaca> nice one
<DNX> rye, if it may be useful I can open a bug in launchpad
<rye> DNX: feel free to, you have all the info to reproduce the bug and this is a pretty major one (if you don't file one, I will get to that once I receive a reply from facundo)
<alecu> hola!
<alecu> weird bug, indeed.
<alecu> DNX: please let me know the bug number if you open one. Thanks for finding this!
<rye> alecu: i think we need to grep for NO_PERMISSION on the server side, i can't believe it is that rare
<DNX> this bug reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1sync/+bug/1047311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047311 in u1sync "Stange bahaviour on moving folders inside Ubuntu One directory" [Undecided,New]
<DNX> thank you guys!
<rye> DNX: will move to ubuntuone-servers
<DNX> ook
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> morning!
<ralsina> hola alecu
<ralsina> alecu: how're things on unityville?
<alecu> ralsina: coming along. With a much clear picture now, and making progress. We'll have something to show next week.
<ralsina> great
<ralsina> alecu: based on what we have end of next week a decision will be made about whether we aim to ship or not
<alecu> ralsina: I trust our part will be shipable. Though I can't vouch for the screens that come before it :-)
<beuno> rye, yes
<ralsina> alecu: haha
<ralsina> alecu: we kinda can't ship in isolation, but those have a lot more manpower behind them
<alecu> ralsina: right :-)
<alecu> ralsina: manpower and knowledge of the beast too!
<rye> beuno: WARNING: "yes" is not understood
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, I do have concerns about the fact that there is not wireframe or design in case the password was wrong
<mandel> alecu, and that we are not even considering atm
<mandel> also, I have working with GVariants in C to then cast the bloody char* to std::string.. what a waste of typing..
<ralsina> mandel: ping john lea
<ralsina> mandel: it should just flash a message and do nothing
<mandel> ralsina, or show a preview saying 'buh you don't know your password!' and let the guy try again
<ralsina> mandel: same thing :-)
<ralsina> or we check in the background and enable the but button when the password is right
<ralsina> in any case, ping design
<alecu> ralsina: if we check in the back, the buy button would be redundant! we can autobuy when the user has finished entering the password!
<ralsina> alecu: NO-CLICK-PURCHASES! To the batpatent office, robin!
<mandel> alecu, we need to agree to the names of the actions so that I can place them correctly, I'm off to lunch and I'll ping you for mumble, ok?
 * alecu fills this week's quota of bad UX
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mandel: sure
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mandel: go go go
<ralsina> "This patent covers a device where, through no conscious action of the user, a purchase is initiated by a connection to the vendor's systems..." IT WRITES ITSELF
<alecu> "This patent covers a device where, through no conscious action of the inventor, a new patent proposal is initiated by a connection to the patent office systems..."
<mandel> alecu, ready when ever you are
<alecu> mandel: let's do it
<mandel> alecu, ok, launching the thing
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> hi folks
<ralsina> hi mmcc, dobey
<dobey> hi ralsina
<ralsina> mmcc: I +1d your branch from last night
<ralsina> and team: mumble in 10 minutes
<mmcc> hi ralsina, yeah saw that, thanks!
<dobey> i totally need to rearrange all my irc windows now
<dobey> ralsina: mumble i guess?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> mmcc, alecu, briancurtin, mumble
<briancurtin> thisfred: ?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> oh mumble
<ralsina> alecu, thisfred: mumble
<thisfred> on my way
<alecu> coming
<mmcc> brb, need to watch the kid for a few minutes
<mandel> I need to go a few mins to walk the dog
<briancurtin> mmcc and mandel could pair up - the dog could watch the kid
<briancurtin> ideal setup for a sprint
<mandel> herb, the kid could ride the dog :)
<dobey> wow, that tab complete was *way* off
<mmcc> My daughter does try to ride our dogs. Might work better with mandel's dog though - ours are all < 20lb
<ralsina> mmcc: my son likes babysitting toddlers. I would not trust him though since he's only 5 ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm sure he'd be just fine. He could dial 9-1-1 in a pinch, right?
 * mmcc has no idea what 5 year-olds are capable of :)
<ralsina> mmcc: feats of endurance and mayhem, mostly
<mmcc> this needs another review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-signal-exceptions/+merge/123189 dobey maybe?
<dobey> done
<dobey> i have an appointment in ~1 hr, so i will have a bit longer lunch break today. off to lunch and appt now. bbiab
<mmcc> thanks
<ralsina> lunch for me too, bbiab
<mandel> EOD here, I'm off to enjoy the weekend, laters all!
<ralsina> away
<mmcc>  in-between waiting for signed .app builds, I have pyobjc building from source now.
<mmcc> here's the kernel of a fix for our native directory choosing dialog problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191275/
<ralsina> mmcc: great!
<ralsina> mmcc: I expect that to perhaps interact bizarrely with the Qt event loop though
<ralsina> mmcc: but if we are lucky, we are lucky ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: it's possible. it's also possible to do something ludicrous like os.system("python -c 'appkitstuffhere'") , I guess
<ralsina> mmcc: yikes
<ralsina> I mean, at least use subprocess ;-)
<mmcc> well, if you insist ;)
<briancurtin> ralsina: a py3 review whenever you have a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/py3-getPage-replacement/+merge/122768
<ralsina> briancurtin: right away!
<ralsina> mmcc: if we are going to jumto into a pigsty, we should at least do it wearing shirts.
<mmcc> ralsina: I'd do pants first, but you're the boss
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on pants
<ralsina> makes the joke better too.
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> briancurtin: one needsfixing!
<briancurtin> alecu: ah, hmm. looking into it now
<alecu> briancurtin: I've set PYTHONPATH to the u1-dev branch, and PATH to the bin folder in the branch.
<alecu> briancurtin: but I'm still not sure it's using the code from the branch *inside* the tests, since a pdb I put in the branch is not being triggered.
<alecu> *"pdb.set_trace()"
<briancurtin> alecu: i just pushed a change that should fix what you were seeing (still might not actually function properly, but it wont get that type error from super)
<alecu> briancurtin: can you try running it with ubuntu-sso and ubuntone-client and ubuntuone-control-panel before marking it up for review again?
<briancurtin> i guess, but unless it's the first issue to come up in client or CP then probably not. i know for SSO that devtools is the current blocker to it working. client and CP i have no idea
<alecu> briancurtin: ok, sso is ok then.
<alecu> briancurtin: I can take a look if anything breaks on client or cp.
<briancurtin> alecu: actually i guess i can test all of those from python2, just not 3
<alecu> briancurtin: exactly: I'm mostly interested that we are not breaking devtools for u1-client and cp when running on python2.
<alecu> briancurtin: anyway, I really ought to be working on the dash. Please let me know if you hit any problem when running the tests on cp or client, or when I can re-review.
<briancurtin> alecu: cool, will do. thanks for looking!
<dobey> i am tempted to @skip this test in client that keeps failing on quantal
<dobey> it's happening even more now on tarmac
<alecu> dobey: what test is it?
<briancurtin> alecu: do you also get this ImportError about qt4reactor, or did i do something else wrong?
<dobey> alecu: tests.syncdaemon.test_action_queue.TestZipQueue.test_zip_acquire_lock
<dobey> ugh, and packaging just the 'library' bit of sso for py3 is going to be harder than i thought :(
<dobey> do we actually use the twisted webclient anywhere?
<alecu> dobey: we use the twisted in SD, to do some api webcalls
<alecu> dobey: do you have the error that test_zip_acquire_lock throws handy?
<alecu> briancurtin: no, I don't get any qt4reactor error: probably a missing dependency on your end.
<alecu> briancurtin: likely the python-qt4reactor package
<dobey> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1191417/
<briancurtin> alecu: yeah i have that, and i can import it via a regular python interpreter. oh well
<dobey> alecu: and qt4reactor isn't ported/packaged for python3
<alecu> briancurtin: python 2 or 3?
<briancurtin> alecu: 2. its probably something i setup before that i screwed up. i'll figure it out
<dobey> oh
<alecu> dobey: since it seems to be an error when shutting down the filesystemmonitor, I'm +1 to skipping it now, and fixing it soon.
<alecu> dobey: in any case it may be logged as an error when shutting down syncdaemon, but it should not affect its operation.
<alecu> dobey: it's been going on for at least a month now: bug #1031815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1031815 in Ubuntu One Client "Intermitent tests failing on tarmac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031815
<dobey> alecu: it's been going on since twisted 12 was put into quantal
<alecu> dobey: or since we did some of the filesystem notification refactors.
<dobey> alecu: i think it's more related to some change in twisted. it *never* happens on precise, or oneiric
<alecu> dobey: touché
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/skip-zip/+merge/123351
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1
<alecu> dobey: +1
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> school run and EOW for me, will be around a couple of hours tonight.
<ralsina> have a nice weekend people!
<briancurtin> you too
<briancurtin> alecu: ah i had a u1trial installed that had /usr/bin/python3 as the shebang. i got SSO running with my devtools and there are some problems to fix - i'll start working on them
<alecu> great then.
<dobey> yay branches landing
<dobey> yay mmcc! you fixed the windows client test build in jenkins
<mmcc> o rly? was that the on_download_finished thing?
<mmcc> hey, so it was… well, hooray green balls
<dobey> yep
<dobey> just the control panel / vs \\ thing now
<mmcc> and that's a trivial one
<mmcc> btw dobey, did you see beuno's question in u1-internal about music store in rhythmbox?
<dobey> no
<alecu> briancurtin: facundobatista raised an interesting Unicode issue when running the u1-client tests, since his is the only ubuntu user in the team that has the locale set to spanish:
<alecu> https://pastebin.canonical.com/74086/
<dobey> there's a bug about that already
<alecu> briancurtin: I thought you may want to be aware of that when we are doing the u1-client port to python3 next cycle.
<briancurtin> yeah i'll need to be mindful of that
<facundobatista> dobey, briancurtin, alecu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1011822
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1011822 in Ubuntu One Client "Failing tests in tests.platform.credentials.test_linux" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> facundobatista: thanks a bunch for bringing this up!
<dobey> it happens in other languages too; just not in english
<facundobatista> dobey, it's because the project is being used gettext incorrectly
<facundobatista> dobey, gnu text api instead of class based api
<facundobatista> dobey, the main difference are "multilingual issues"
<facundobatista> http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<facundobatista> alecu, briancurtin, dobey, I'm proposing a branch in a couple of minutes that fixes the test to overcome this issue
<dobey> facundobatista: how does it fix the test?
<dobey> facundobatista: the problem isn't gettext. it's that we're paassing the translated strings through dbus
<facundobatista> dobey, gettext is the problem because is making the system to handle encoded messages
<facundobatista> not unicode
<facundobatista> dobey, it's a way to recover a sane trunk at least until next cycle, as alecu confirmed me it won't be fixed soon
<facundobatista> (the bug is from 3 months ago!)
<facundobatista> and trunk is "broken" for me
<dobey> the problem is that code is library code, and not a script; so doing gettext.install(DOMAIN, unicode=True) would be very bad there
 * dobey should just make 'make test' run the tests in en_US always
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> facundobatista: how were you planning to fix it in your branch?
<facundobatista> dobey, decoding the gettext string in the test before compare
<dobey> facundobatista: why not just decode the result of the dgettext() call in ubuntuone.platform.credentials?
<facundobatista> dobey, because I'm forcing it to "utf8", and don't know how multiplatform it is
<facundobatista> dobey, this way, I fix trunk at test level, and don't change production code
<dobey> we're forcing plenty of things to utf-8 all over the place
<facundobatista> dobey, based on alecu's premises "this works right now in production and will be very revisited in Py3"
<facundobatista> dobey, so, I'm recovering a functional trunk until we're in Py3
<facundobatista> dobey, briancurtin, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-1011822/+merge/123370
<dobey> i guess this would still be an issue in py3, if gettext returns bytes instead of str, there
<facundobatista> dobey, most probably briancurtin will start using the class based api that returns unicode (as *every* text will be unicode)
<dobey> i don't think we can do that in this piece of code, actually
<dobey> hmm, maybe we can
<dobey> ugh, calling gettext.translation() is fail :(
<dobey> it totally breaks if there is no .mo file for the language
<dobey> ie, basically it always fails for en_US :(
<dobey> hrmm; and why did i put ubuntuone-installer.desktop in ubuntuone-client-data. it totally could have just gone straight into ubuntuone-control-panel; meh
<dobey> and on that note; i think it's about time to roll out of here
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<mmcc> bye dobey.
<facundobatista> dobey, chau! good weekend
 * mmcc takes a late lunch break
 * facundobatista fixes itself a fernet
<mmcc> extending lunch into evening, will just come back tonight to hack some more. have a great weekend, anyone still around
#ubuntuone 2013-09-02
<cff> Does Ubuntu One client send the data from the client to the server encrypted?
<cff> Is the data on the server stored encrypted?
<cff> ah, the answer to the 2nd question is no. What about the first?
<cff> nvm, seems yes. "Data transmission - We use both SSL and secure certificates to deliver Ubuntu One services in a secure manner. Secure certificates ensure that you are communicating with Ubuntu One and SSL encrypts the transmission of all subscriber data. This data include files, notes, and all other data backed-up and synchronized through your personal cloud. SSL is good enough for banks so it should be good enough for us."
<cff> both SSL and secure certificates ? isn't that redundant? doesn't using SSL imply using secure certificates?
<cff> @ https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-security-and-privacy-policies-does-ubuntu-one-have/
<ralsina> cff: you can have SSL without secure certificates if you do it wrong :-)
<cff> ralsina: yep :-)
#ubuntuone 2013-09-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Welsh Rarebit Day! :-D
<Vonor> hi. i keep googling for it, but only ever find old sites from 2012 and older or nothing at all. i have u1 and so far i quite like it. but, the fact that other distros don't have it in their main repos makes me want to mount it without the client. i found one lounchpad post about webdav implementation, which is also quite old by now and where ubuntu folks kept saying it's an idea they plan to implement.
<Vonor> well, how's the status of the implementation or are there any other ways of mounting ubuntu one? devfs2? s3fs? a fuse module? anything that does not require the ubuntu one client and can be added to the fstab?
<karni> Vonor: I don't recall a way to mount U1. Although, there was an ftp client written by aquarius. And a simple CLI interface written by me.
<karni> I recall nothing about webdav, but someone else from U1 team might. Hang on here for a bit, someone might answer your question.
<ralsina> There is no webdav support, sorry
<Vonor> karni: the ftp client seems a bit "without use" if you ask me. cuz i need an ubuntu one client anyways and the ftp client just simulates an ftp server so i can mount the u1 share as a network drive on windows
<Vonor> ralsina: must not neccessarily be webdav, any other protocol any linux box will understand would work too. heck, if it was smbfs, nfs, sshfs or whatever else doesn't even matter :)
<ralsina> Vonor: no good answer to that, sorry
<karni> Vonor: no you don't. the ftp client *is* a U1 REST API client.
<karni> Vonor: http://kryogenix.org/days/2012/09/11/accessing-ubuntu-one-file-storage-via-ftp-from-any-os
<karni> Vonor: hope that helps!
<Vonor> karni: http://pastebin.ca/2442950
<karni> Vonor: You'll need to contact the author.
<Vonor> karni: what about the cli interface you mentioned?
<karni> Vonor: the ftp one is much better. here's the cli one lp:~karni/ubuntuone-files-java-library/cli-ubuntuone
<karni> Vonor: https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-files-java-library/cli-ubuntuone
<alecu> Vonor: that "invalid syntax" error happens because the script must be for python 2, and you are running it with python 3
<Extreminador> hi guys
<Extreminador> i was traying to register my self at https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account but it gave me a error
<Extreminador>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Ubuntu One.
<Extreminador> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Extreminador> after this i have as well an "OOPS ID" if needed... is this a usualy error and it's being fixed or...
<Vonor> alecu: thanks, sometimes i'm blind, could have seen that myself :P
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> nessita: do you have any idea about Extreminador's issue?
<nessita> alecu, reading backlog
<Vonor> however, logging in doesn't work. here's the output from the script using 2 login attempts...and no, i didn't type the PW wrong :P http://pastebin.ca/2442957
<nessita> Extreminador, we're having an issue we're working right now, is about to be fixed in 15'
<Extreminador> nessita thanks... take your time i have no hurry
<nessita> Extreminador, we do have so much hurry ;-)
<nessita> fix is on its way to servers, should be fixed and stabilized in 10-15'
<Extreminador> cool...
<Vonor> nessita: working in an IT support myself i know what "we're having so much hurry" usually refers to. Joke :)
<Extreminador> humm ... well if it was a joke sorry... english is not my primary language, guess language barrier can broke jokes
<Vonor> nessita: customer "urgent need this and that, no clue how" what they really mean is "i need it instantly, i know how to do it, i just can't be arsed" what we read out of it "take your time folks, it's just good ol' me that's bugging you again" :)
<Extreminador> loool
<Extreminador> true... many people whats the things at that exact time with no "stop" sign...
<Vonor> Extreminador: my above comment was meant as a joke, not what nessita said. i imagine if he says the fix is on the way, then it is on the way :)
<nessita> :-0
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> Vonor, Extreminador we have just deployed the fix, could you please confirm it works for you?
<Vonor> the folks things we have a million employees in the technical support who are all bored and just wait for this one customer to shout over "need a file uploaded"...seriously, just had this case, customer wrote 4 emails to us just to get one file uploaded...
<Extreminador> nessita i will... a sec please
<nessita> sure
<Extreminador> well nessita it said now An Ubuntu One account already exists with this email.
<Vonor> nessita: if the issue is related to the ftp client issue, then its not fixed, still getting the login error. lemme try on my ubuntu vm with the native client
<Extreminador> sow i guess i will try to log in or recover password
<Extreminador> nessita i have manage to log in indeed
<Extreminador> but one of the steps did nor work very good
<Vonor> nessita: on ubuntu with u1 client: right mouse button menu -> ubuntu one has no options for me (all disabled). upload works, publishing through the website works also
<Extreminador> i have receive a email with a confirmation code and two ways to activate it
<nessita> Vonor, ok, issues with the u1 client will have to be asked to alecu, the fix we just deployed is at server level
<Extreminador> one using the link on the email and the other using the link that was already open to put the confirmation code and the email
<Extreminador> that second way did not works ... it wa saying confirmation code wrong or something
<Extreminador> after i did try to link on th email address and t works
<Vonor> odd enough, i create a new file in the shared folder and get the publish option, with an existing file i have that option disabled
<Vonor> nessita: question regarding the server and the protocol. does it internally recognize symlinks? if yes, would it be possible to implement this for the users too? example of usage would be to have a several folders with files and you got one folder called "Public" which you want to use to publish files. now it'd be a waste of space if i have the file twice, so instead i would just create a symlink in the public folder and share this. this way i have an o
<nessita> Vonor, the sentence was cut off at "this way i have an o", but I think I understand the question
<nessita> Vonor, the client ignores symlinks intentionally, and do not sync them
<Vonor> this way i have an overview which files i have published without wasting  precious space :)
<nessita> Vonor, not sure if what I said answes your question. If not, let me know ;-)
<Vonor> nessita: no i mean actually having symlinks within u1. as in have the option to "create symlink" in the u1 client. is why i asked if the server recognizes them
<nessita> Vonor, syncing symlinks is a really complicated task (can expand on this if you like). But specifically to your question: the server side does not do any special treatment for symlinks, that means, the server does not inspect files to see if they are sylinks or regular files (the protocol just uploads "bytes")
<nessita> the decision of not syncing symlinks on the client comes from:
<nessita> * what would you sync, the symlink itself alone, or the file that is pointed by the symlink?
<nessita> * if the former, how do you replicate symlinks in other clients? (ie, what if the target does not exist in other device)
<nessita> * what happens with devices that do not support symlinks? (windows)
<nessita> etc
<ralsina> nessita: windows supports symlinks (just nitpicking, though)
<Vonor> nessita: i think we are still talking to different directions.
<Vonor> nessita: i mean having one file in ubuntu one (already on the server) and wanting the same file in a different folder (in my example: Public) also on the server. so instead of duplicating the file and thus wasting space it'd be cooler to create a symlink on the server, so that /Public/file1 actually accesses /private/file1
<Vonor> nessita: this way i could have several different "private" folders and one public folder and have an easy overview on what i have shared with others
<nessita> Vonor, I see. There is no support for that, and there is no plans to add that anytime soon
<Vonor> nessita: alright. perhaps make a note on that though. would be cool to have that feature someday :-)
#ubuntuone 2013-09-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Paperboy Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Be Late For Something Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Fight Procrastination Day! :-D
<adeuring> Hi, I'm trying to buy a few mp3 files via ubuntuone, but I'm getting only the message "Communication with the Ubuntu One servers failed. Please try again in a few moments." -- first attempt was 2 hours ago
<davmor2> adeuring: in https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store-up/purchases do you see a retry button or just contact support?
<adeuring> davmor2: I see my "Purchase history", and when the page loads, there was also for a few seconds an error message.... now it's gone, when i try copy & paste it.
<davmor2> adeuring: Yeah that is a bug it's because you changed page and it wasn't expecting you too :)  Ah sorry had you actually purchased the apps?
<davmor2> tracks even
<adeuring> davmor2: I've successfully bought several track before, but today its not possible.
<davmor2> let me have a quick look then
<adeuring> davmor2: looking into ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log I see   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py", line 1273, in connect
<adeuring>     raise NoAccessToken("got empty credentials.")
<adeuring> ubuntuone.syncdaemon.interaction_interfaces.NoAccessToken: got empty credentials.
<adeuring> logged in now, but still can't buy tracks
<adeuring> davmor2: just tried on another machine. Buying tracks worked fine there
<davmor2> adeuring: it looks like there might be an issue so I don't think it is just you I've got onto the team to look, thanks for bringing it to our attention.
<adeuring> davmor2: no problem. But it might be related to my setup -- see my message above about the missing login for the sync client.
<adeuring> davmor2: I'd like to buy some more tracks, so can try again on the machine where it does not work right now. Just tell me what i should do
<davmor2> adeuring: it could be indeed lets double check the issue on the server first though and rule that out then we can look at your individual machine and see if it is still and issue :)
<adeuring> sure ;)
#ubuntuone 2014-09-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Emma M Nutt Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Great Fire of London Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Another Look Unlimited Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Newspaper Carrier Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-05
<Guest54866> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bring Your Manners To Work Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2016-09-10
<uranus7754> Hello
